# To Brexit or not to Brexit



## Palavra (Jun 14, 2016)

Διάβαζα σήμερα για το βρετανικό δημοψήφισμα (μεταξύ άλλων και αυτό και αναθάρρησα) και έπεσα σε αυτή τη σελίδα του Γκάρντιαν. Άρθρα γνώμης, ειδησεογραφικά, οικονομικές αναλύσεις, και κυρίως -κυρίως!- ενημερωτικά (από «τι είναι η ΕΕ;» έως «Αναποφάσιστος; Δοκίμασε τις γνώσεις σου για την ΕΕ»). Και έκανα συγκρίσεις με την Ελλάδα πριν από ένα χρόνο. Και με έπιασε θλίψη.


----------



## SBE (Jun 14, 2016)

Με τη διαφορά ότι το δημοψήφισμα το περιμέναμε στο ΗΒ εδώ και κανένα χρόνο, για να μην πω είκοσι χρόνια, ανακοινώθηκε (όπως ορίζει ο νόμος) τέσσερεις μήνες πριν η ημερομηνία του και το ερώτημα είναι ξεκάθαρο: μέσα ή έξω;

ΥΓ Και φυσικά δεν είναι μόνο η Γκάρντιαν, το μπιμπισί έχει κάθε μέρα σχετικά προγράμματα και με τις δύο πλευρές. 
ΥΓ2 Η Γκάρντιαν με ενοχλεί που δεν είναι ξεκάθαρα υπέρ, πάντως. Τώρα τους ήρθε να το παίξουν ουδέτεροι; Ευτυχώς υπάρχει και το Εκόνομιστ που από την αρχή είπε ότι είναι υπέρ και όποιος θέλει να διαβάσει την άλλη άποψη να πάει σε άλλο μαγαζί.


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2016)

Άμα μας πεις και για το παιχνίδι που παίζει η κακόμοιρη φυλλάδα του Μέρντοχ...

http://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/leaked-uk-plan-to-open-doors-for-1m-turks-n085h225w


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2016)

Επιτέλους! Δικαίωση για το Καλόντεν...


----------



## SBE (Jun 14, 2016)

nickel said:


> Άμα μας πεις και για το παιχνίδι που παίζει η κακόμοιρη φυλλάδα του Μέρντοχ...



Το παιχνίδι του Μέρντοχ είναι γνωστό τοις πάσι εδώ και δεκαετίες. 

Από την άλλη θυμάμαι τον Γκόρντον Μπράουν να πηγαίνει στις συνόδους και να επιστρέφει νικητής πάνω στο άσπρο άλογο, γιατί κατάφερε για μια ακόμα φορά να προστατέψει τα δίκια της πατρίδας ενάντια στους κακούς Ευρωπαίους που την επιβουλεύονται (αν κάποιος εξωγήινος άκουγε τις ανακοινώσεις στα ΜΜΕ τότε θα νόμιζε ότι ο μόνος λογικός ήταν ο Μπράουν και πάλευε σαν το λιοντάρι να σώσει το ΗΒ από τις δαγκάνες της ΕΕ και θα αναρωτιόταν γιατί το ΗΒ κάθεται στην ΕΕ αφού είναι τόσο δυσμενής η θέση του). Και τώρα μας λέει η ισχύς εν τη ενώσει και ψηφίστε Ναι γιατί χανόμαστε. 
Δηλαδή ΟΛΟΙ μα ΟΛΟΙ οι πολιτικοί που τώρα μας λένε όχι Μπρέξιτ είναι οι ίδιοι που μια ζωή χρησιμοποιούσαν τον μπαμπούλα ΕΕ για να δείξουν ότι είναι πατριώτες (εξαιρούνται οι του Φιλελεύθερου κόμματος που ήταν πάντα φιλοευρωπαϊκό κόμμα). 
Αυτό και μόνο είναι λόγος για να ψηφίσει κανείς Μπρέξιτ, και φοβάμαι ότι πολύς κόσμος θα το δει έτσι.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 14, 2016)

Πάντως (α) ωραία η ιδέα του Κάμερον, μεγάλη επιτυχία, ελπίζω να μην έχει κι άλλες τέτοιες στο μέλλον και (β) σίγουρα οι οπαδοί του Μπρέξιτ δεν έχουν σκεφτεί πλήρως τον αντίκτυπο της προτίμησής τους. Μόνο τους φοιτητές που θα χάσουν τα βρετανικά πανεπιστήμια να σκεφτείς, καταλαβαίνεις.

Εντωμεταξύ, πριν κάποιο διάστημα είχα διαβάσει ένα πολύ ωραίο άρθρο στον Γκάρντιαν που εξηγούσε τα κατά, αλλά φορ δε λάιφ οβ μι δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ τον τίτλο του για να το ποστάρω εδώ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 14, 2016)

SBE said:


> Με τη διαφορά ότι το δημοψήφισμα το περιμέναμε στο ΗΒ εδώ και κανένα χρόνο, για να μην πω είκοσι χρόνια, ανακοινώθηκε (όπως ορίζει ο νόμος) τέσσερεις μήνες πριν η ημερομηνία του και το ερώτημα είναι ξεκάθαρο: μέσα ή έξω;
> 
> ΥΓ Και φυσικά δεν είναι μόνο η Γκάρντιαν, το μπιμπισί έχει κάθε μέρα σχετικά προγράμματα και με τις δύο πλευρές.
> ΥΓ2 Η Γκάρντιαν με ενοχλεί που δεν είναι ξεκάθαρα υπέρ, πάντως. Τώρα τους ήρθε να το παίξουν ουδέτεροι; Ευτυχώς υπάρχει και το Εκόνομιστ που από την αρχή είπε ότι είναι υπέρ και όποιος θέλει να διαβάσει την άλλη άποψη να πάει σε άλλο μαγαζί.



Ναι, στην Ελλάδα αν είχε τεθεί το ερώτημα "μέσα ή έξω" δεν θα υπήρχε καμμιά περίπτωση να υπερισχύσει το δεύτερο. Για την ακρίβεια, παρά τα όσα συνέβησαν την τελευταία εξαετία, η πίστη του Έλληνα στην ΕΕ είναι ακόμα ισχυρή. Ακριβέστερα, στο περσινό Ευρωβαρόμετρο οι Έλληνες απάντησαν σε σημαντικό ποσοστό ότι Ευρώπη γι' αυτούς σημαίνει ελευθερία κίνησης και εργασίας και ευρώ (σε ποσοστά 47% αμφότερα, έναντι μ.ο. ΕΕ 49% και 33% αντίστοιχα). Δηλαδή ο ΈΛληνας ακόμη θεωρεί ότι ΕΕ = ευρώ, σε ποσοστό σημαντικά μεγαλύτερο από τον μέσο όρο των Ευρωπαίων. Επίσης απάντησαν "γραφειοκρατία" σε ποσοστό 9% (μ.ο. ΕΕ 23%!) και "σπατάλη χρημάτων" σε ποσοστό 19% (μ.ο. ΕΕ 22%).

Στην ερώτηση "πιστεύετε ότι η χώρα σας θα μπορούσε να αντιμετωπίσει καλύτερα το μέλλον εκτός ΕΕ", οι Έλληνες απάντησαν όχι σε ποσοστό 55% (οι πιο μοιρασμένοι ήταν οι Βρετανοί, με 43% ναι και 43% όχι). Αντιθέτως, οι Κύπριοι απάντησαν σε μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό ναι, παρά όχι (δηλαδή θα προτιμούσαν να είναι εκτός ΕΕ). Κι αυτό παρότι σε όλες τις αναλυτικές ερωτήσεις για την εμπιστοσύνη στα όργανα και τους θεσμούς της Ευρώπης οι Έλληνες σκόραραν συστηματικά χαμηλότερα απ' όλους, θεωρώντας ότι η επιμέρους εικόνα όλων των πραγμάτων που σχετίζονται με την ΕΕ είναι μάλλον κακή.

Ωστόσο ακόμη κι αυτή η αρνητική εικόνα δείχνει να υποχωρεί και θα υποχωρήσει περισσότερο και πιο άμεσα όταν αρχίσουμε να βγαίνουμε από την κρίση (αμήν και πότε).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 14, 2016)

SBE said:


> Από την άλλη θυμάμαι τον Γκόρντον Μπράουν να πηγαίνει στις συνόδους και να επιστρέφει νικητής πάνω στο άσπρο άλογο, γιατί κατάφερε για μια ακόμα φορά να προστατέψει τα δίκια της πατρίδας ενάντια στους κακούς Ευρωπαίους που την επιβουλεύονται (αν κάποιος εξωγήινος άκουγε τις ανακοινώσεις στα ΜΜΕ τότε θα νόμιζε ότι ο μόνος λογικός ήταν ο Μπράουν και πάλευε σαν το λιοντάρι να σώσει το ΗΒ από τις δαγκάνες της ΕΕ και θα αναρωτιόταν γιατί το ΗΒ κάθεται στην ΕΕ αφού είναι τόσο δυσμενής η θέση του). Και τώρα μας λέει η ισχύς εν τη ενώσει και ψηφίστε Ναι γιατί χανόμαστε.
> Δηλαδή ΟΛΟΙ μα ΟΛΟΙ οι πολιτικοί που τώρα μας λένε όχι Μπρέξιτ είναι οι ίδιοι που μια ζωή χρησιμοποιούσαν τον μπαμπούλα ΕΕ για να δείξουν ότι είναι πατριώτες (εξαιρούνται οι του Φιλελεύθερου κόμματος που ήταν πάντα φιλοευρωπαϊκό κόμμα).



Μα και τα φιλοευρωπαϊκά κόμματα της Βρετανίας είναι για την υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη αντιευρωπαϊκά, με τρόπο παρόμοιο που και το "αριστερό" κόμμα των ΗΠΑ είναι για τους Ευρωπαίους καραδεξιό.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 14, 2016)

France’s plan for a bloody Brexit


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Πάντως (α) ωραία η ιδέα του Κάμερον, μεγάλη επιτυχία, ελπίζω να μην έχει κι άλλες τέτοιες στο μέλλον...


Αν χάσει το δημοψήφισμα, ο Κάμερον θα γίνει σερ και ο επόμενος πρωθυπουργός θα λέγεται Μπόρις Τζόνσον. Σιγά μην τον αφήσουν να διαχειριστεί την έξοδο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2016)

Δεν θα βγει το Βασίλειο από την Ένωση. Απλώς δεν ξέρω πώς θα μείνει. Θα μιλήσει η Ελισάβετ; Θα πει η Βουλή «Ωραία που ήταν που εκφραστήκατε, αλλά γιά να δούμε τι έκαναν και στην Ελλάδα όταν το πόπολο ψήφισε ό,τι του κατέβηκε...».


----------



## Palavra (Jun 14, 2016)

Αν είδες λίνκο σε προηγούμενο ποστ μου, και οι στοιχηματζήδες το ίδιο με σένα λένε, ότι δεν θα βγει.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 14, 2016)

Το βάζω εδώ γιατί σίγουρα μετά θα το ψάχνω και δεν θα το θυμάμαι: http://politicalodds.bet/eu-referendum
(Μήπως να κάναμε άλλο νήμα;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2016)

Ας ρίξω κι ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου σενάρια σαϊφάι:

Η Αγγλία ψηφίζει έξοδο, η ΕΕ αντιδρά με ταχύτερη ως ταχύτατη ομοσπονδοποίηση και παρατεταμένες διαπραγματεύσεις, έχοντας αποκόψει το ΗΒ από ορισμένες κρίσιμες δυνατότητες. Στο Βασίλειο προκαλείται ύφεση, ο κόσμος αρχίζει να αλλάζει γνώμη και η Σκωτία προκηρύσσει ξανά δημοψήφισμα, που αυτή τη φορά, επικρατεί. Το Εδιμβούργο ζητά αμέσως να διακοπούν οι συζητήσεις αποχώρησης της Σκωτίας από την ΕΕ, αποχωρεί από τη ζώνη της λίρας και το Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο και ζητά να ενταχθεί στο ευρώ, πράγμα το οποίο γίνεται αποδεκτό. Στο λειψό ΗΒ προκηρύσσεται νέο δημοψήφισμα, που δίνει φιλοευρωπαϊκή απάντηση, αλλά πλέον η ομοσπονδοποίηση της ΕΕ έχει προχωρήσει τόσο που μόνο ως ομόσπονδο κράτος μπορεί να επιστρέψει η Αγγλία+Ουαλία+Β.Ιρλ. Μετά από 17ωρη διαπραγμάτευση, το βέτο της Σκωτίας, της Ιρλανδίας, της Μάλτας, της Ισπανίας, της Κύπρου και της Ισλανδίας αίρεται (έναντι πολλών ανταλλαγμάτων, ανάμεσα στα οποία και το Γιβραλτάρ και το Ακρωτήρι) και η ΗΒ/Αγγλία επιστρέφει ως απλό 33ο μέλος της ΕΕ.

Η εξαετία 2017-2022 θα περάσει στην ιστορία ως The Black Times και θα δημιουργηθεί σκάνδαλο όταν σε ελληνικό δελτίο ειδήσεων θα εμφανιστεί κρόουλ με τίτλο: Η εφημερίδα Βλακ Τάιμς γράφει για την χειρότερη περίοδο της αγγλικής ιστορίας.


----------



## daeman (Jun 14, 2016)

Palavra said:


> ...Εντωμεταξύ, πριν κάποιο διάστημα είχα διαβάσει ένα πολύ ωραίο άρθρο στον Γκάρντιαν που εξηγούσε τα κατά, αλλά φορ δε λάιφ οβ μι δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ τον τίτλο του για να το ποστάρω εδώ.



This one, perhaps?

What happens next if Britain votes to leave the EU?

~ Forum's little helper


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 14, 2016)

nickel said:


> Δεν θα βγει το Βασίλειο από την Ένωση. Απλώς δεν ξέρω πώς θα μείνει. Θα μιλήσει η Ελισάβετ; Θα πει η Βουλή «Ωραία που ήταν που εκφραστήκατε, αλλά γιά να δούμε τι έκαναν και στην Ελλάδα όταν το πόπολο ψήφισε ό,τι του κατέβηκε...».



Ό,τι είναι να γίνει, θα πρέπει να γίνει πριν από το δημοψήφισμα. Αν η Βρετανία ψηφίσει υπέρ τής εξόδου, αμφιβάλλω ότι θα μπορέσει ο οποιοσδήποτε να κάνει κάτι μετά. Θα ξεσηκωθεί ο τόπος· ακόμα και φιλοευρωπαίοι θα διαμαρτυρηθούν για τυχόν υπονόμευση της διαδικασίας. Άλλωστε δεν πρόκειται για απλό ζήτημα κατεστημένου εναντίον λαού, καθώς είναι πολλοί οι ευρωσκεπτικιστές βουλευτές. Και το σίριαλ «συνεννόηση και σχέδιο της τελευταίας στιγμής» το είδαμε στο σκωτικό δημοψήφισμα πριν από ενάμιση χρόνο: πολλοί τώρα θεωρούν ότι η εφαρμογή τού σχεδίου ήταν μη ικανοποιητική, ενώ ο τρόπος με τον οποίο ο Κάμερον αμέσως μετά το αποτέλεσμα έθιξε το ζήτημα «αγγλικές ψήφοι για αγγλικούς νόμους» τον έκανε να φαίνεται αναξιόπιστος και καιροσκόπος. Δεν πιστεύω ότι θα μπορούσε να επαναλάβει κάτι τέτοιο σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση (που κι αυτό πριν από την ψηφοφορία ήταν), και εν πάση περιπτώσει τις δικές του διαπραγματεύσεις με τους Ευρωπαίους τις έχει ολοκληρώσει. Όχι ότι δεν συμβαίνουν κι εκπλήξεις, βέβαια.

Πάντως για σχέδιο παρέμβασης από τα Ανάκτορα... Κάτι ετοιμάζουν. :devil:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Πάντως για σχέδιο παρέμβασης από τα Ανάκτορα... Κάτι ετοιμάζουν. :devil:



Μέχρι κι εγώ, που ξέρω ότι ο Φίλιππος δεν έρχεται στην Ελλάδα λόγω έξωσης του σογιού, κατανοώ ότι αν έβγαινε να πει κάτι από τα επόμενα που αναφέρονται στο άρθρο, η θετική του παρέμβαση με το άψογο βρετανικό χιούμορ θα προκαλούνταν από την έκτακτη διακομιδή πολλών πολιτών στα νοσοκομεία με νευρικά γέλια (και τις συνέπειές τους), την επακόλουθη υπερφόρτωση στο NHS και την έντονη ανησυχία στους ψηφοφόρους.

[...] Using outside experts who advised that the intervention would need to be presented by a figure with impeccable European credentials, a strong affinity with the continent and the character to speak out, the family has decided that the move should fronted by Prince Philip. 

(picture: Prince Philip: ‘impeccable European credentials’)

“He has been hugely impressed by the way the EU stepped in, not just once but several times, to save Greece,” said one official with knowledge of events. “He admires what Tsipras and Varoufakis achieved —in fact he told friends he sees something of his younger self in the charismatic, motorbike-riding, eye-for-the-ladies Varoufakis. Mind you,” added the source, “he also thinks the Greeks would never have got into this mess if the colonels had still been in power.” [...]


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2016)

Ε, το αυτονόμησα. Και ζητώ συγγνώμη που ο τίτλος δεν είναι ούτε πρωτότυπος ούτε ιδιαίτερα εμπνευσμένος.

Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι ο Guardian δεν μπορεί να γράψει για τη βασιλική οικογένεια χωρίς να το μετατρέψει σε παρωδία. :)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 14, 2016)

Το νήμα ας αυτονομηθεί όσο θέλει· άλλος είναι που θέλω να κάτσει στ' αβγά του...



drsiebenmal said:


> Μέχρι κι εγώ, που ξέρω ότι ο Φίλιππος δεν έρχεται στην Ελλάδα λόγω έξωσης του σογιού, κατανοώ ότι αν έβγαινε να πει κάτι από τα επόμενα που αναφέρονται στο άρθρο, η θετική του παρέμβαση με το άψογο βρετανικό χιούμορ θα προκαλούνταν από την έκτακτη διακομιδή πολλών πολιτών στα νοσοκομεία με νευρικά γέλια (και τις συνέπειές τους), την επακόλουθη υπερφόρτωση στο NHS και την έντονη ανησυχία στους ψηφοφόρους.



Κάπου σε εκείνο το σημείο άρχισα να τα χάνω κι εγώ. Ο Φίλιππος δεν μιλάει ελληνικά ούτε νιώθει Έλληνας, κι ας τον φωνάζουν κάποιοι «Phil the Greek», και στ' αλήθεια αναρωτιέμαι αν έχει έστω λίγη περιέργεια και παρακολουθεί τις εξελίξεις στη χώρα (περισσότερο απ' ό,τι κάποιος άλλος στη θέση του).

Πάντως είναι πολλά τα περίεργα μικροπράγματα που λαμβάνονται υπ' όψιν στις αναλύσεις για το δημοψήφισμα. Μέχρι και οι νεαροί που θα μεθοκοπάνε στο Γκλαστονμπερι, και οι οποίοι αλλιώς θα ήταν στα σπίτια τους και θα ψήφιζαν για την παραμονή στην Ένωση, λένε πως μπορεί να έχουν την επίδρασή τους στο αποτέλεσμα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 15, 2016)

daeman said:


> This one, perhaps?
> 
> What happens next if Britain votes to leave the EU?
> 
> ~ Forum's little helper



Μπα, δεν είναι αυτό. Ευχαριστώ, όμως!


----------



## SBE (Jun 15, 2016)

Ε, όχι και νεαροί ΜΟΝΟ στο Γκλαστονμπέρι! Διαμαρτύρομαι!

Περί Μπρέξιτ: το πιθανότερο σενάριο είναι ότι αν ψηφιστεί θα ξεκινήσει η διαδικασία των διαπραγματεύσεων εξόδου, η οποία θα κρατήσει μερικά χρόνια (τουλάχιστον δύο). Αυτό δεν είναι επιστημονική φαντασία, είναι μέρος των συμφωνημένων ΕΕ-ΗΒ. 
Παράλληλα θα πέσει η λίρα και θα αρχίσουν όλοι οι ξένοι να μαζεύουν τα λεφτά τους από τη χώρα, με αποτέλεσμα τραπεζική κρίση, κατάρρευση της αγοράς ακινήτων, αποχώρηση όσων φοιτητών έχουν απομείνει από χώρες ΕΕ κλπ κλπ. 
Παράλληλα το μεταναστευτικό θα γίνει μείζον θέμα διότι σιγά μην κάθονται οι Γάλλοι να φυλάνε τη Μάγχη από τους οικονομικούς μετανάστες, κι από την άλλη πολίτες ΕΕ σαν εμένα δεν πρόκειται να πάνε πουθενά (κι αν επιχειρηθεί να τους απελάσουν θα αρχίσουν οι μηνύσεις). 
Την επόμενη του δημοψηφίσματος ή όποτε γίνει δυνατό νομικά, θα καταργηθεί όλη η εργασιακή νομοθεσία της ΕΕ, που σημαίνει ότι πλέον το ωράριο των γιατρών θα γίνει πάλι 80 ώρες τη βδομάδα (με την ΕΕ είναι στις 48 επίσημα και ναι, είναι ο μόνος κλάδος που εφαρμόζεται). Με αποτέλεσμα πολλοί γιατροί να αρχίσουν να σκέφτονται να μεταναστεύσουν στην Κοινοπολιτεία. 
Αφού θα έχουν λιγοστέψει οι φοιτητές και θα έχουν κοπεί τα χρήματα για έρευνα, οι πανεπιστημιακοί θα αρχίσουν να κοιτάζουν στην άλλη μεριά του Ατλαντικού. 
Η ΕΕ θα κάνει εμπορική συμφωνία με την Ιαπωνία για αδασμολόγητη εισαγωγή ουισκιού και θα κοπούν οι εξαγωγές από ΗΒ. Οι Σκωτσέζοι θα επαναστατήσουν. 

Πριν προλάβουν να ολοκληρωθούν οι συμφωνίες θα έχει αρχίσει να φωνάζει ο απλός ευρωσκεπτικιστικός λαός να ξαναγίνει δημοψήφισμα, και δεν εννοούσαν ότι ήθελαν στ'αλήθεια να φύγουν, πλάκα κάνανε κλπ κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2016)

Δεν μπορεί όλο αυτό να συντμηθεί σε μία εβδομάδα και 17 ώρες;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 15, 2016)

George Osborne: vote for Brexit and face £30bn of taxes and spending cuts


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2016)

SBE said:


> Πριν προλάβουν να ολοκληρωθούν οι συμφωνίες θα έχει αρχίσει να φωνάζει ο απλός ευρωσκεπτικιστικός λαός να ξαναγίνει δημοψήφισμα, και δεν εννοούσαν ότι ήθελαν στ'αλήθεια να φύγουν, πλάκα κάνανε κλπ κλπ.


Χμμ, βλέπω ότι επεκτείνεις το σενάριό μου στο #14... :)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 15, 2016)

Palavra said:


> France’s plan for a bloody Brexit


Στο παραπάνω άρθρο περιγράφεται επίσης το σχέδιο της ΕΕ να δημιουργηθεί κέντρο χρηματοοικονομικών συναλλαγών στην ηπειρωτική Ευρώπη, που σημαίνει ότι το Σίτι θα υποστεί μεγάλο πλήγμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 15, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χμμ, βλέπω ότι επεκτείνεις το σενάριό μου στο #14... :)



Ενδιαφέρον θα ήταν ένα σενάριο για το τι θα συμβεί και στην υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη.


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Στο παραπάνω άρθρο περιγράφεται επίσης το σχέδιο της ΕΕ να δημιουργηθεί κέντρο χρηματοοικονομικών συναλλαγών στην ηπειρωτική Ευρώπη, που σημαίνει ότι το Σίτι θα υποστεί μεγάλο πλήγμα.



Ναι. Θα πρέπει να καταλάβουν εγκαίρως ότι έξω από την ΕΕ, η ΕΕ θα γίνει ανταγωνιστική ως προς τους πολίτες της ΕΕ για πολλά σημερινά συγκριτικά πλεονεκτήματα του Βασιλείου: σπουδές, νοσοκομεία, χρηματοοικονομικά συμφέροντα, ναυτιλία.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 15, 2016)

Είναι πάντως ξεκάθαρα τα μηνύματα από την ΕΕ ως προς το ότι σκοπεύει να χρησιμοποιήσει τυχόν Brexit ως παράδειγμα προς αποφυγή για τις υπόλοιπες χώρες. Φαίνεται ότι έχουν ήδη σχεδιάσει τρόπους να απαλύνουν το οικονομικό πλήγμα, που θα είναι σίγουρα σημαντικό, καθώς και το πλήγμα στην εικόνα της ΕΕ.

Λογικό είναι, εξάλλου, καθώς όλες τους έχουν να αντιμετωπίσουν εσωτερικά ευρωσκεπτικιστικά ρεύματα. Νομίζω δηλαδή πως το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι περισσότερη ομοσπονδιοποίηση. 

Όσο για το ΗΒ, έχει ακόμα ένα πρόβλημα: πολλές εταιρείες τρίτων χωρών έχουν σε αυτό επιχειρήσεις καθώς θέλουν να έχουν πόδι στην ΕΕ. Εάν το ΗΒ βγεί από την Ένωση, θα υπάρξει μαζικό κύμα φυγής των εταιρειών αυτών.

Επιπροσθέτως, κάποιες υποβαθμισμένες περιοχές του, όπως η Ουαλία, θα αντιμετωπίσουν και προβλήματα ανεργίας και φυγής έμψυχου δυναμικού λόγω της έλλειψης κονδυλίων.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 15, 2016)

Η Γαλλία επίσης απειλεί εμμέσως αλλά σαφώς ότι θα αποσύρει τις δικές της επενδύσεις από το ΗΒ. Αν το παράδειγμά της ακολουθήσουν και άλλες χώρες της ΕΕ, υπάρχει περίπτωση να υποστεί το ΗΒ ακόμα σημαντικότερες οικονομικές επιπτώσεις. 

Μα τι στο καλό, δεν τα έχουν σκεφτεί όλα αυτά;


----------



## SBE (Jun 15, 2016)

Τα έχουν σκεφτεί, Παλ, και εφαρμόζουν το γνωστό "αν τα δημοψηφίσματα έφερναν αλλαγές, θα τα είχαν απαγορέψει".


----------



## Palavra (Jun 15, 2016)

:)
Διαβάζω πάντως ότι και ο Κόρμπιν προσχώρησε φανερά πια στο στρατόπεδο του Bremain.


----------



## SBE (Jun 15, 2016)

Οι μόνοι που είναι ακόμα φανερά του Μπρέξιτ είναι οι γνωστοί από παλιά. 
Το κακό είναι ότι δυο βδομάδες μείνανε και έχουμε ακόμα 6% προβάδισμα Μπρέξιτ. 
Στην τηλεόραση έχει μπόλικες διαφημίσεις "ψηφίστε, μην καθίστε σπίτι".


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 15, 2016)

SBE said:


> Ε, όχι και νεαροί ΜΟΝΟ στο Γκλαστονμπέρι! Διαμαρτύρομαι!



Προφανώς και όχι, αλλά ελπίζει κανείς ότι μόνο αυτοί θα μεθοκοπάνε. :)



Palavra said:


> Στο παραπάνω άρθρο περιγράφεται επίσης το σχέδιο της ΕΕ να δημιουργηθεί κέντρο χρηματοοικονομικών συναλλαγών στην ηπειρωτική Ευρώπη, που σημαίνει ότι το Σίτι θα υποστεί μεγάλο πλήγμα.



Στην οποία περίπτωση προκύπτει το ερώτημα: Φραγκφούρτη ή Παρίσι; (Και κάπου εκεί ξεσπάει ο Γ΄ Παγκόσμιος Πόλεμος, στα ερείπια τής Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης.)



Palavra said:


> Μα τι στο καλό, δεν τα έχουν σκεφτεί όλα αυτά;



Ποιοι, οι αναγνώστες τής Σαν, οι γαλουχημένοι με εβδομαδιαία δημοσιεύματα για τις νέες τρελές ευρωπαϊκές οδηγίες που τους κοστίζουν χρήματα μόνο για να ταλαιπωρηθούν οι ίδιοι και να αυξάνεται η δύναμη των αρχολάγνων γραφειοκρατών στις Βρυξέλλες; Δεν νομίζω. Είναι πολύ εύκολο να δεχτείς τα καλά ως δεδομένα και να εστιάσεις στα άσχημα, και αυτό κάνει μερίδα τού Τύπου και του πολιτικού κόσμου εδώ και καιρό, ο καθένας με δικές του σκοπιμότητες. Είναι επίσης εύκολο να αγνοήσεις τους πάμπολλους αφανείς τρόπους με τους οποίους το Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο έχει σταδιακά συνδεθεί με την (υπόλοιπη) ήπειρο, και οι οποίοι μόνο τώρα έρχονται στην επιφάνεια. Και φυσικά είναι φαινόμενο πανευρωπαϊκό να αγνοεί κανείς το τι συμβαίνει στο Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινοβούλιο (και να μη δίνει ιδιαίτερη σημασία στο πώς ψηφίζει για αυτό), και επομένως να νιώθει ότι λαμβάνονται εκεί αποφάσεις αδιαφανώς και χωρίς έλεγχο, παρότι αυτό σε μεγάλο βαθμό δεν ισχύει. Μπορώ έτσι να καταλάβω πώς η έξοδος από την Ένωση φαντάζει στο μυαλό πολλών σαν τον ταξιδιώτη που βγάζει ένα βαρύ πανωφόρι επειδή μεσημεριάζει και έχει αρχίσει να κάνει ζέστη: τα πλεονεκτήματα έχουν μετατραπεί σε μειονεκτήματα, και με μιαν απλή κίνηση ξεμπερδεύεις. Αρχίζει και ακούγεται αυτονόητο.

Και για τους πολίτες μιας κάποτε κραταιάς δύναμης του κόσμου, οι οποίοι ακόμα κι αν έχουν ξεπεράσει το αυτοκρατορικό τους σύμπλεγμα μπορεί ακόμα να μη συνειδητοποιούν πόσο παραπάνω έχει συρρικνωθεί η ισχύς τους έξω από το πλαίσιο της ΕΕ, όχι μόνο είναι αυξημένη η ιδέα τού τι μπορεί η Βρετανία να επιτύχει μόνη της, αλλά η Ένωση μοιάζει υπεύθυνη για την επιβολή πολλών πραγμάτων που η χώρα θα έπρεπε να υιοθετήσει μόνη της ούτως ή άλλως. Ο αριθμός των κανονισμών που έρχονται από τις Βρυξέλλες είναι στ' αλήθεια μεγάλος, και κάποιοι το χρησιμοποιούν αυτό για να υποστηρίξουν πόσο θα αυξανόταν η εξουσία τού Βρετανικού κοινοβουλίου και θα απλοποιείτο το νομοθετικό πλαίσιο της χώρας χωρίς την Ένωση· στην πραγματικότητα το ΗΒ θα πρέπει να διατηρήσει πολλούς, αν όχι τους περισσότερους απ' αυτούς υπό κάποια μορφή, ακόμα κι αν δεν στοχεύει στην παραμονή στην κοινή αγορά. Αν με τη γενικότερη κρίση ταυτότητας τής χώρας συνυπολογίσουμε και το ευρύτερο ρεύμα δυσαρέσκειας με τους οικονομικούς μετανάστες (για το οποίο η ΕΕ θεωρείται από πολλούς υπεύθυνη), το οποίο έχει ενταθεί με την οικονομική κρίση, μπορούμε να δούμε μια τάση απομονωτισμού και ξενοφοβισμού που είναι εμφανής τόσο σε άλλες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες όσο και στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες. Και υπάρχει και ο φόβος ότι η ΕΕ στρέφεται περισσότερο στη βαθύτερη ενοποίηση με άξονα το ευρώ, κάτι το οποίο ως γνωστόν απεύχεται το ΗΒ.

Όλα αυτά είναι λογικό να επηρεάζουν τον κόσμο. Η έννοια της αντιπροσωπευτικής δημοκρατίας, όμως, είναι ότι κάποιοι παίρνουν τις αποφάσεις για τους υπόλοιπους, και αυτοί υποτίθεται ότι γνωρίζουν και καταλαβαίνουν τα σημαντικά ζητήματα καλύτερα από τον λαό ώστε να μπορούν να σκεφτούν στρατηγικά και σε βάθος χρόνου. Το μεγαλύτερο μέρος τής πολιτικής τάξης, οι ανώτεροι δημόσιοι λειτουργοί, οι διπλωμάτες, οι ανώτατοι στρατιωτικοί, η οικονομική ελίτ, πολλοί επαγγελματίες καθώς και άτομα με στενές επαγγελματικές ή προσωπικές σχέσεις με άλλες χώρες τής ΕΕ καταλαβαίνουν, ο καθένας από τη δική του πλευρά, τους πρακτικούς λόγους για τους οποίους η έξοδος θα αποτελούσε ιστορικό λάθος για τη χώρα.

Έχουμε λοιπόν να κάνουμε με ένα ακόμα παράδειγμα ανεύθυνου δημοψηφίσματος, όπου η κυβέρνηση παραιτείται από τις ευθύνες της και αφήνει τον λαό να αποφασίσει με ελλιπείς πληροφορίες και υπό την επιρροή τού κάθε δημαγωγού. Και ο βασικός παράγοντας που έφερε τα πράγματα σε τέτοιο σημείο είναι τα εσωκομματικά προβλήματα ενός Συντηρητικού κόμματος ανίκανου επί δεκαετίες να συμφιλιωθεί με την ιδέα ότι η Βρετανία είναι μέρος τής Ευρώπης, ήταν πάντα μέρος τής Ευρώπης, και ότι η φήμη της ως εξαγωγού πολιτισμού, βιομηχανικών προϊόντων και αποίκων έχει πολύ λιγότερη διάρκεια απ' ό,τι η παλαιότερη εικόνα της ως ένα βροχερό νησί που εξήγε μαλλί. Η μνήμη τους μπορεί να μην φτάνει πολύ μακριά, αλλά οι ευθύνες για τα επακόλουθα θα είναι σε μεγάλο βαθμό δικές τους, και αυτό θα αργήσει να το ξεχάσει ο κόσμος.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 15, 2016)

Δούκα, σαπό, από τα πιο εύστοχα σχόλια που έχω διαβάσει για το θέμα, ιδίως αυτό:


Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Η έννοια της αντιπροσωπευτικής δημοκρατίας, όμως, είναι ότι κάποιοι παίρνουν τις αποφάσεις για τους υπόλοιπους, και αυτοί υποτίθεται ότι γνωρίζουν και καταλαβαίνουν τα σημαντικά ζητήματα καλύτερα από τον λαό ώστε να μπορούν να σκεφτούν στρατηγικά και σε βάθος χρόνου. Το μεγαλύτερο μέρος τής πολιτικής τάξης, οι ανώτεροι δημόσιοι λειτουργοί, οι διπλωμάτες, οι ανώτατοι στρατιωτικοί, η οικονομική ελίτ, πολλοί επαγγελματίες καθώς και άτομα με στενές επαγγελματικές ή προσωπικές σχέσεις με άλλες χώρες τής ΕΕ καταλαβαίνουν, ο καθένας από τη δική του πλευρά, τους πρακτικούς λόγους για τους οποίους η έξοδος θα αποτελούσε ιστορικό λάθος για τη χώρα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 15, 2016)

Και μια ανάλυση για το πώς φτάσαμε ως εδω, με την οποία ψιλοδιαφωνώ σε κάποια σημεία. Π.χ. και πριν το '94 που αναφέρεται στο άρθροο υπήρχε το ίδιο κλίμα. Και ο Μπλερ δεν ήταν ποτέ ευρωπαϊστής.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 16, 2016)

The UK's EU referendum: All you need to know, από το BBC. Ξεκινάει με το αυτονόητο, What is a referendum?

Κάπου συζητούσα πρόσφατα ότι τα ελληνικά ΜΜΕ δεν φροντίζουν να κάνουν μια εκπαίδευση των αναγνωστών στα βασικά. Αντίθετα, χρησιμοποιούν έννοιες όπως spread, εμπορικό ισοζύγιο, επιτόκια δανεισμού, waiver κ.ο.κ. λες και είναι τόσο αυτονόητα που τα ξέρουμε όλοι από το δημοτικό και δεν χρειάζεται κανενός είδους ενημέρωση, ενώ ταυτόχρονα μεγάλη μερίδα των Ελλήνων δεν γνωρίζει καν τι είναι το ΑΕΠ μιας χώρας.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 16, 2016)

Και αυτό: EU referendum issues guide: Explore the arguments. Κάνεις κλικ επάνω σε κάθε ζήτημα και ενημερώνεσαι.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 16, 2016)

Μπράβο, Παλ! Ευχαριστούμε!


----------



## SBE (Jun 16, 2016)

Παλ, νομίζω ότι αυτό οφείλεται στο ότι μεγάλο μέρος αυτών που μιλάνε για σπρέντ, ΑΕΠ κλπ δεν εχουν ιδέα οι ίδιοι. 
Πάντως μη νομίζεις, ένας από τους λόγους που η ΕΕ δεν φιγουράρει στις ειδήσεις ποτέ στο ΗΒ- μέχρι τώρα- είναι γιατί οι περισσότεροι στα ΜΜΕ δεν ξέρουν και πολλά για την ΕΕ, δεν μιλάνε ξενες γλώσσες κλπ. 

Επίσης, στην Ελλάδα όπως τη θυμάμαι πριν το ΗΒ, ήταν κακό πράμα να μην ξέρεις κάτι. Έπρεπε να ξέρεις τα πάντα ή τέλος πάντων να είσαι μεσα στα πάντα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 16, 2016)

Μα αυτό είναι το κακό: ότι ακούς συζητήσεις στις καφετέριες με ύφος χιλίων ειδημόνων αλλά είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι ο ομιλητής συνήθως παριστάνει ότι ξέρει τι σημαίνει σπρεντ (π.χ.) αλλά δεν ξέρει στ' αλήθεια*. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, δηλαδή, το πρόβλημα δεν είναι να μην ξέρεις, αλλά να μιλάς σαν να ξέρεις χωρίς να έχεις φροντίσει να μάθεις.

Και φυσικά δεν βοηθούν καθόλου τα ελληνικά ΜΜΕ, όπως είπα πριν. 







________________________________
*Που θυμίζει κάπως αυτό:


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2016)

_Husband Brendan posted a picture of his murdered wife to Twitter after she was shot in the street._ Credit: Brendan Cox/Twitter​
Brendan Cox, the husband of murdered Labour MP Jo Cox, has said that she would have wanted people to "unite" to "fight against the hatred that killed her".

In a statement released following her death he said:

Today is the beginning of a new chapter in our lives. More difficult, more painful, less joyful, less full of love. I and Jo's friends and family are going to work every moment of our lives to love and nurture our kids and to fight against the hate that killed Jo.

Jo believed in a better world and she fought for it every day of her life with an energy, and a zest for life that would exhaust most people.

She would have wanted two things above all else to happen now, one that our precious children are bathed in love and two, that we all unite to fight against the hatred that killed her. Hate doesn't have a creed, race or religion, it is poisonous.

Jo would have no regrets about her life, she lived every day of it to the full.

– Brendan Cox​
Mr Cox's emotional comments came after police confirmed that Ms Cox had died "as a result of her injuries" after she was attacked by a man in the street near where she held her regular advice surgeries in Birstall, West Yorkshire.


http://www.itv.com/news/2016-06-16/unite-against-hatred-that-killed-jo-cox-says-husband/


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 16, 2016)

Μου φάνηκε γελοία η δήλωση του Τζέρεμι Κόρμπιν: «But for now all our thoughts are with Jo's husband Brendan and their two young children. They will grow up without their mum, but can be immensely proud of what she did, what she achieved and what she stood for.»

Άσε μας, ρε Τζέρεμι. Τα παιδάκια θα μεγαλώσουν χωρίς τη μαμά τους, τι το ήθελες το but τέτοια στιγμή; Δηλαδή, ουδέν κακό αμιγές καλού; Εκεί το πας;


----------



## Philip (Jun 17, 2016)

Think you're being a bit harsh here. It's been a black enough day as it is.


----------



## SBE (Jun 17, 2016)

Η δήλωση του Κόρμπιν είναι στάνταρ σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, Άλεξ. Πιθανόν να είναι πολιτιστικό ζήτημα, αλλά στο ΗΒ πάντα προσπαθείς να βρεις κάτι θετικό όταν λες συλλυπητήρια. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, τραγικό συμβάν κλπ αλλά μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω δει να το συνδέει καμιά είδηση με την προδημοψηφισματική εκστρατεία (το ότι διέκοψαν την εκστρατεία για λίγο έχει περισσότερο να κάνει με το δημόσιο αίσθημα παρά με τα αίτια του εγκλήματος). Επομένως γιατί η είδηση είναι εδώ; Ξέρετε κάτι παραπάνω;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2016)

*A Day of Infamy*
_Alex Massie_
("The Spectator" Blogs)

Events have a multiplier effect. And when they come in bunches the effect can be overpowering. This was already a sad and demeaning day, even before we heard the ghastly news a Labour MP, Jo Cox, had been murdered outside her constituency surgery in Yorkshire.

Politics is, figuratively speaking, a contact sport. It is a hard business because it is an important business. It matters and it matters even more when the stakes are so very high. But just as class will out at the highest level in sport, when the stakes are the very greatest and everything seems to be on the line, so character reveals itself in politics too. Even, especially, when it really counts.

A referendum is one of those moments when it counts. There is no do-over, no consoling thought in defeat that, at least,_ there’s always next season_. No, defeat is permanent and for keeps. That’s why a referendum is so much uglier than a general election. The ‘wrong’ people often win an election but their victory is only – and always – temporary. There will be another day, another time. An election is a negotiation; a referendum is a judgement with no court of appeal. So character reveals itself. The poster unveiled by Nigel Farage this morning marked a new low, even for him.

The mask – the pawky, gin o’clock, you know what I mean, mask – didn’t slip because there was no mask at all. BREAKING POINT, it screamed above a queue of dusky-hued refugees waiting to cross a border. The message was not very subtle: Vote Leave, Britain, or be over-run by brown people. _Take control. Take back our country._ You know what I mean, don’t you: _If you want a Turk – or a Syrian – for a neighbour, vote Remain._ Simple. Common sense. Innit?

And then this afternoon, a 42 year old member of parliament, who happens – and this may prove to have been more than a coincidence – to have been an MP who lobbied for Britain to do more to assist the desperate people fleeing Syria’s charnel house, was shot and stabbed and murdered.

Events have a multiplier effect.

It may be that eyewitness reports he shouted ‘put Britain First’ as he attacked Jo Cox will prove as unreliable as such reports often are. It could be there was no political motivation for this apparently senseless murder. He has been named locally as Tommy Mair: his younger brother, Scott, had this to say:-

_ “I am struggling to believe what has happened. My brother is not violent and is not all that political. I don’t even know who he votes for. He has a history of mental illness, but he has had help._​
We wouldn’t have to ask quite so many awkward questions if this proves to be just – a relative term – another deranged act perpetrated by a suspect with a long history of mental illness.

But we know that even lone lunatics don’t live in a bubble. They are influenced by outside events. That’s why, when there is an act of Islamist terrorism, we quite rightly want to know if it was, implicitly or explicitly, encouraged by other actors. We do not believe – at least we should not – in collective guilt or punishment but we do want to know, with reason, whether an individual assassin was inspired by ideology or religion or hate-speech or any of a hundred other possible motivating factors. We do not hold all muslims accountable for the violence carried out in the name of their prophet but nor can we avoid the ugly, unpalatable, truth that, as far as the perpetrator is concerned, he (it is almost always he) is acting in the service of his view of his religion. He has a cause, no matter how warped it may be. And so we ask who influenced him? We ask, how did it come to this?

So, no, Nigel Farage isn’t responsible for Jo Cox’s murder. And nor is the Leave campaign. But they are responsible for the manner in which they have pressed their argument. They weren’t to know something like this was going to happen, of course, and they will be just as shocked and horrified by it as anyone else.

But, still. Look. When you encourage rage you cannot then feign surprise when people become enraged. You cannot turn around and say, ‘Mate, you weren’t supposed to take it so seriously. It’s just a game, just a ploy, a strategy for winning votes.’

When you shout BREAKING POINT over and over again, you don’t get to be surprised when someone breaks. When you present politics as a matter of life and death, as a question of national survival, don’t be surprised if someone takes you at your word. You didn’t make them do it, no, but you didn’t do much to stop it either.

Sometimes rhetoric has consequences. If you spend days, weeks, months, years telling people they are under threat, that their country has been stolen from them, that they have been betrayed and sold down the river, that their birthright has been pilfered, that their problem is they’re too slow to realise any of this is happening, that their problem is they’re not sufficiently mad as hell, then at some point, in some place, something or someone is going to snap. And then something terrible is going to happen.

We can’t control the weather but, in politics, we can control the climate in which the weather happens. That’s on us, all of us, whatever side of any given argument we happen to be. Today, it feels like we’ve done something terrible to that climate.

_Sad _doesn’t begin to cover it. This is worse, much worse, than just _sad_. This is a day of infamy, a day in which we should all feel angry and ashamed. Because if you don’t feel a little ashamed – if you don’t feel sick, right now, wherever you are reading this – then something’s gone wrong with you somewhere.

Jo Cox was, by all accounts, a fine parliamentarian and a fine woman. She has been taken from her family and her constituents but her death strips something from all of us as well. I cannot recall ever feeling worse about this country and its politics than is the case right now.

Events have a multiplier effect. So do feelings.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 17, 2016)

SBE said:


> Η δήλωση του Κόρμπιν είναι στάνταρ σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, Άλεξ. Πιθανόν να είναι πολιτιστικό ζήτημα, αλλά στο ΗΒ πάντα προσπαθείς να βρεις κάτι θετικό όταν λες συλλυπητήρια.


Ναι, ίσως αυτό μ' ενοχλεί. Δηλαδή, σκέφτομαι διάφορες πιθανές τραγωδίες και αυτό το "αλλά" με κάνει και ανατριχιάζω:Είναι απίστευτη τραγωδία που χάσατε το παιδί σας, αλλά...
Παιδάκια, χάσατε τη μητέρα σας και τώρα είστε ορφανά, αλλά...​Στο δικό μου μυαλό, αυτό το "αλλά" ακυρώνει τα συλλυπητήρια. Σαν να λέει "Δεν υπάρχει χρόνος για πένθος τώρα, ξεπέρασέ το μέσα σε πέντε λεπτά, και για να σε βοηθήσω θα σου περιγράψω πώς θα είσαι όταν θα το έχεις ξεπεράσει".


----------



## Palavra (Jun 17, 2016)

Χθες άκουγα ειδήσεις στο Βήμα ΦΜ. Κάποια στιγμή λοιπόν, συνδέονται με το κεντρικό δελτίο του Μέγκα για ανταπόκριση. Ανταποκρίτρια προς Τρέμη: 
«Επικρατεί *τρόμος* παντού στη Βρετανία. Οι υπέρμαχοι της παραμονής της χώρας στην ΕΕ _*τρομοκρατούν*_ όσους θέλουν την έξοδο και οι τελευταίοι με τη σειρά τους _*τρομοκρατούνται*_ από την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση. Μετά το περιστατικό [εννοεί τη δολοφονία] επικρατεί τρόμος, ακυρώθηκαν από φόβο όλες οι εκδηλώσεις που αφορούν το δημοψήφισμα».

Το τελευταίο έγινε από σεβασμό στη μνήμη της Κοξ. Τα υπόλοιπα δεν τα σχολιάζω. Κρίμα μόνο που δεν πρόλαβα το όνομά της.


----------



## SBE (Jun 17, 2016)

Δηλαδή τα θύματα του τρόμου είναι όσοι θέλουν την έξοδο. ΟΚ. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, τρόμος για ποιό πράγμα; Τρόμο ή μάλλον ανησυχία έχω δει στο Λονδίνο το 2005 με τις βόμβες, τότε που το να μπαίνεις στη δημόσια συγκοινωνία ήταν δύσκολη απόφαση. Αλλά τώρα δεν επικρατεί απολύτως τίποτα. Μάλιστα μέχρι πριν λίγες μέρες δεν αντιλαμβανόσουν καν ότι σε μια βδομάδα έχουμε σοβαρό δημοψήφισμα, αν δεν έπεφτες στην τηλεόραση πάνω σε καμιά εκπομπή για το δημοψήφισμα. Οι πολιτικές συζητήσεις θεωρούνται απαράδεκτες στο ΗΒ, και οι Άγγλοι δεν κάνουν ποτέ τέτοια συζήτηση. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, διαφωνώ με το μπλογκ του Σπεκτέιτορ που παραθέτει ο Δόχτορας και που το είδα να αναπαράγεται κάμποσο. Περιγράφει μια κατάσταση που πρώτον δεν είναι πρωτοφανής και δεύτερον δεν είναι τόσο έντονη. Μπορεί οι Άγγλοι τώρα να γκρινιάζουν ότι τα τελευταία χρόνια μόνο τους ενοχλεί η ΕΕ, αλλά εγώ θυμάμαι από την πρώτη μέρα που ήρθα ΗΒ να είναι ίδια ακριβώς η κατάσταση. Και μου λένε φίλοι που είναι εδώ από το '80 ότι από τότε ακόμα ήταν θέμα η κακιά ΕΕ κλπ κλπ. Όλες οι πλευρές λένε χονδροειδή ψέμματα ή μάλλον, μόνο μία πλευρά υπήρχε μέχρι πριν τρεις μήνες, κι έλεγε χονδροειδή ψέμματα. Από τις υστερίες για τις μπανάνες και τα αγγούρια μέχρι τα ξεκάθαρα ψέμματα ότι η χώρα δεν επωφελείται καθόλου από την ΕΕ (ο ίδιος ο υπουργός οικονομικών που μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό γκρίνιαζε ότι το ΗΒ πληρώνει τη συνδρομή του και τα παίρνει πίσω δοσμένα εκεί που θέλει η ΕΕ, κι όχι εκεί που έχει ανάγκες η χώρα, προχτές έκανε δηλώσεις ότι σε περίπτωση Μπρέξιτ θα πρέπει να καλύψει δημοσιονομική τρύπα, τι λε ρε φίλε; Δεν θα σωθούμε που δεν θα πληρώνουμε πλέον συνδρομή; )
Αν υπάρχει αρνητικό κλίμα- και δεν το έχω δει- τότε ευθύνη γι'αυτό έχουν όλοι οι πολιτικοί, ακόμα κι αυτοί που τώρα είναι κατά του Μπρέξιτ. Και δυστυχώς, ο τρόπος με τον οποίο γίνεται το δημοψήφισμα κλπ δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει τίποτα. Παλιότερα θυμάμαι που είχε πει κάποιος σε κάποια εκπομπή "ας το κάνουμε τέλος πάντων αυτό το δημοψήφισμα γιατί θα αναγκαστούν τα ΜΜΕ να δώσουν ίσο χρόνο στους οπαδούς της ΕΕ και θα ακουστεί η φωνή τους". Αμ δε! Ναι, ίσο χρόνο μπορεί να δίνουν, αλλά δεν είναι ποιοτικά ίδιος. Και η συζήτηση έχει επικεντρωθεί σε ένα- δυο ζητήματα, όχι στα θεμελιώδη της ΕΕ (κοινώς, έχει γίνει ζυγαριά, τι μετρήσιμο κερδίζουμε και τί δίνουμε από τους κακούς Ευρωπαίους, που παραμένουν κακοί ακόμα κι όταν μας κάνουν όλα τα χατίρια). Κι οι οπαδοί του Ναι εμφανίζονται χλιαροί και άτονοι. Κανένας δεν πρόκειται να σηκωθεί όρθιος και να φωνάξει "ψηφίζω ναι γιατί μου αρέσει η ιδέα".


ΥΓ Προχτές διαφώνησα με έναν φίλο Έλληνα, όχι πολύ παλιό στο ΗΒ, ο οποίος μου είπε ότι πήγε στην τράπεζά του για μια δουλειά κι όσο περίμενε έπιασε κουβέντα στην υπάλληλο για το δημοψήφισμα και αυτή του απάντησε μεν στις ερωτήσεις του αλλά πολύ ψυχρά. Του εξηγούσα ότι την έφερε σε πολύ δύσκολη θέση γιατί από τη μία ο πελάτης έχει πάντα δίκιο, από την άλλη πολιτικά δεν συζητάνε. Και προσπαθούσα να του εξηγήσω ότι εδώ δεν είναι Ελλάδα. Χρειάζεται να ξέρεις πώς και με ποιόν θα την ξεκινήσεις αυτή τη συζήτηση.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 17, 2016)

Νομίζω πάντως ότι γενικώς η συζήτηση περί μέσα ή έξω γίνεται με λάθος τρόπο, σε όλη την Ευρώπη. 

Στην Ελλάδα, για παράδειγμα, επικεντρώνεται κυρίως στο δανεισμό και στους έξωθεν επιβαλλόμενους όρους αλλά θεωρούνται αυτονόητες οι πινακίδες «Έργο συγχρηματοδοτούμενο από την Ε.Ε.» Γενικώς δηλαδή τα εισερχόμενα θεωρούνται αυτονόητο δικαίωμα, αν όχι «αυτονόητα» σκέτο.

Διάβαζα τις προάλλες και ένα άρθρο από μια ουαλλική εφημερίδα, η οποία τόνιζε πόσο έχει αναπτυχθεί η περιοχή χάρη στην Ε.Ε., όχι μόνο λόγω της οικονομικής στήριξης αλλά και επειδή η ευρωπαϊκή νομοθεσία τους ανάγκασε να κάνουν κάποια πράγματα όπως να φροντίσουν την ποιότητα των υδάτων (η οποία έχει βελτιωθεί). 

Νομίζω πως μεγάλο πρόβλημα στο Η.Β. είναι η σύνδεση με το ένδοξο παρελθόν, που στην περίπτωσή τους είναι και αρκετά πρόσφατο. Η αίσθηση ότι ήταν κατακτητές του κόσμου ερείδεται δηλαδή σχεδόν στο παρόν, σε αντίθεση με την περίπτωση της Ελλάδας που η αντίστοιχη αντίληψη περί ένδοξου παρελθόντος υφίσταται στο φαντασιακό του λαού. Είναι λογικό, επομένως, να αισθάνονται σε μεγάλο βαθμό ότι δεν μπορούν να πάρουν ισότιμη θέση σε ένα τραπέζι με άλλα κράτη και να μην έχουν τη δυνατότητα να επιβάλουν τους δικούς τους όρους - που την έχουν, ωστόσο, εδώ ούτε στο Σένγκεν δεν έχουν προσχωρήσει καλά καλά.

Δεν έχουν, φυσικά, συνειδητοποιήσει πόσο αλληλένδετος είναι πια ο κόσμος και ότι η εθνική απομόνωση θα έχει άσχημες συνέπειες.


----------



## SBE (Jun 18, 2016)

Μπορεί κι αυτό. Όμως, αν το δούμε κι έτσι, κι οι Γάλλοι έχουν πρόσφατο ένδοξο παρελθόν, κι οι Ισπανοί, κι οι Πορτογάλοι. Κι η Αυστροουγγαρία. Αλλά κάθονται στο τραπέζι. 
Οι Άγγλοι ισότιμούς τους θεωρούν μόνο τους Αμερικανούς (οι οποίοι τους έχουν γραμμένους).


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 19, 2016)

SBE said:


> Μπορεί κι αυτό. Όμως, αν το δούμε κι έτσι, κι οι Γάλλοι έχουν πρόσφατο ένδοξο παρελθόν, κι οι Ισπανοί, κι οι Πορτογάλοι. Κι η Αυστροουγγαρία. Αλλά κάθονται στο τραπέζι.
> Οι Άγγλοι ισότιμούς τους θεωρούν μόνο τους Αμερικανούς (οι οποίοι τους έχουν γραμμένους).



Ένδοξη ιστορία έχουν όλες αυτές οι χώρες, και πολλές άλλες φυσικά, αλλά η πρόσφατη ιστορία τους ήταν μάλλον ανάμεικτη. Η Ισπανία κατακτήθηκε από τον Ναπολέοντα πριν από διακόσια χρόνια και στη συνέχεια έχασε την αυτοκρατορία της, υπέστη μια σειρά από εμφύλιους πολέμους και βίωσε το απολυταρχικό καθεστώς τού Φράνκο. Η Πορτογαλία είχε λίγο καλύτερη μοίρα: κατακτήθηκε από τον Ναπολέοντα πριν από διακόσια χρόνια και στη συνέχεια έχασε τη Βραζιλία, υπέστη μια περίοδο πολιτικής αστάθειας και βίωσε το απολυταρχικό καθεστώς τού Σαλαζάρ. Η Γαλλία τα πήγε σχετικά καλά τον 19ο αιώνα, αλλά μετά ηττήθηκε στον Γαλλοπρωσικό πόλεμο, ακολούθησε η Κομμούνα και μια σειρά από κρίσεις και σκάνδαλα, και αργότερα οι σοβαρές καταστροφές τού Πρώτου Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου και η ταπεινωτική ήττα τού Δευτέρου. Το (διαιρεμένο) Βέλγιο και η Ολλανδία, κάποτε ενωμένες, καθώς και η Δανία, είναι καιρό τώρα κράτη μικρού βεληνεκούς και γεύτηκαν και τα τρία τη γερμανική κατοχή. Η ίδια η Γερμανία ακόμα δεν έχει συνέλθει πλήρως από το σοκ τής διαίρεσης και επανένωσής της, και η Αυστροουγγαρία... ας μην το συζητήσουμε καλύτερα.

Η Βρετανία, από την άλλη, βγήκε από τους Ναπολεόντειους Πολέμους ως παγκόσμια υπερδύναμη, και ακολούθησε για αυτήν ένας αιώνας απαράμιλλης οικονομικής ανάπτυξης και πολιτικής σταθερότητας μέχρι να αμφισβητηθεί σοβαρά η κυρίαρχη θέση της. Επιπλέον, κέρδισε σε όλους τους μεγάλους πολέμους στους οποίους συμμετείχε (αν και με υψηλό κόστος σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις), καθώς και σε μεγάλο μέρος από τις ελάσσονος σημασίας συγκρούσεις, ενώ δεν έχει υποστεί εισβολή από ξένα στρατεύματα από το 1688 – που κι αυτή κατόπιν προσκλήσεως έγινε. Τέλος, δέχτηκε τη μεταπολεμική αποαποικιοποίηση πιο πρόθυμα από χώρες όπως η Γαλλία και η Πορτογαλία, που διεξήγαγαν δαπανηρούς, συχνά αιματηρούς και εν τέλει άκαρπους πολέμους για να διατηρήσουν τις υπερπόντιες κτήσεις τους. Η Βρετανική Αυτοκρατορία χτίστηκε, διοικήθηκε και διαλύθηκε με λιγότερο βίαιο τρόπο από αρκετές άλλες, αν και φυσικά δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε τις βιαιότητες και προδοσίες που διέπραξε και αυτή η αποικιοκρατική δύναμη ενάντια στους λαούς της.

Η απώλεια της Ιρλανδίας ήταν σίγουρα πλήγμα για τους Βρετανούς, και η υποχώρηση από το Σουέζ σήμανε οριστικά την πτώση τους από το κορυφαίο επίπεδο των κρατών, αλλά μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί ίσως να θεωρούν τους εαυτούς τους περίπου αήττητους στην πρόσφατη ιστορία τους. Αν και η περηφάνια τους ενδέχεται να οδηγήσει ορισμένους εξ αυτών σε ατυχείς κατευθύνσεις, δεν θα τη χαρακτήριζα αδικαιολόγητη.


----------



## Earion (Jun 19, 2016)

Καλά τα λες, Δούκα, τα ιστορικά (εκτός από μία «λεπτομέρεια»: η βρετανική αυτοκρατορία του μη δύοντος ηλίου δεν διαλύθηκε αναίμακτα· ίσα ίσα κατέρρευσε με άφθονο αίμα και —το κυριότερο— με διαίρεση και επακόλουθες συγκρούσεις μετά την αποχώρηση. Βλέπε Μαλαισία, βλέπε Κύπρο, βλέπε Κένυα, βλέπε πάνω απ' όλα Ινδία (την Ιρλανδία την ανέφερες και μόνος σου). Αυτά κι άλλα πολλά θα είχε να προσγράψει κανείς στην ιστορική συνείδηση των Βρετανών για το ένδοξο παρελθόν τους, αλλά ... αλλά νομίζω ότι το ένδοξο παρελθόν της αυτοκρατορίας δεν είναι αυτό που προέχει στη σχέση της Μεγάλης Βρετανίας με την Ευρώπη. Αυτό που καθορίζει τη σχέση είναι η νησιωτική νοοτροπία, η αίσθηση του ασφαλούς καταφυγίου (και παρατηρητηρίου), του αποκομμένου από την Ήπειρο (το απαράμιλλο fog in the Channel, the continent is isolated*). Και το μόνο επιχείρημα που στέκει (και μπορεί να πείσει, στο βαθμό που μπορεί να γίνει οτιδήποτε υπό τις παρούσες συνθήκες) είναι το γεωστρατηγικό: πως όποτε η Μεγάλη Βρετανία αποσύρθηκε στα ίδια και άφησε μια μεγάλη δύναμη να κυριαρχήσει στην Ευρώπη, το πλήρωσε μετά με πολύ κόπο και αίμα για να επαναφέρει την «ευρωπαϊκή ισορροπία». 

_Fog in Channel, Historians Isolated. An open letter in response to the Historians for Britain campaig_n

* Niall Ferguson. _Brexit: Isolating fog blankets the English Channel — and it’s no joke_ (Βλέπε επόμενο ποστ)


----------



## Earion (Jun 19, 2016)

*Brexit: Isolating fog blankets the English Channel — and it’s no joke*
 _ The Sunday Times _29 Μαΐου 2016

There is an enduring myth that _The Times_ of London once published the headline: “Dense fog in the Channel: Continent isolated for three days”. In reality, this was always a joke — “just the sort of story that is invented by an Englishman and told by Englishmen to amuse other Englishmen”, in the words of a letter to the newspaper published on November 3, 1939. The principal reason this joke evolved into a false “fact” is that it was being cited at that time by Nazi propaganda as evidence of insufferable English arrogance and “the absurdity of a small island imagining itself so important that the continent should be isolated from it”.

Cartoonist David Low turned the tables. In April 1943 he published “Fog in the Channel”, which depicts Field Marshal Gerd von Rundstedt peering across the Channel into a bank of dense fog, trying to work out whether an Allied invasion of German-occupied western Europe is imminent.

These days “Fog in the Channel: Continent isolated” has reverted to being a joke — at the expense of those who argue the UK would be “better off out” of the EU. Not many historically informed people believe this, judging by how easy it was to get 300 of Britain’s leading historians to sign an anti-Brexit letter last week.

There are, of course, some historians on the other side, among them my old friends Andrew Roberts, Alan Sked and David Starkey. But if only historians got to vote in this month’s referendum, I am confident the result would be a landslide for “Remain”.

Just under a fortnight ago about 70 historians gathered at No 11 Downing Street to affirm their support for EU membership. My own presence probably came as a surprise to some. Back in the 1990s I argued against pegging the pound to the German deutschmark under the exchange rate mechanism. (Those were the days when Nigel Lawson was a Europhile — or a “federast”, as Noel Malcolm liked to say.) Later, I opposed British membership of the economic and monetary union. Yet today I argue for continued British membership of the EU on the same basis: the basis of applied history.

Pah! I hear you exclaim. What do a bunch of tweed-clad, dry-as-dust historians know?

Well, let me refer you to the late, great Oxford philosopher of history and archeologist of Roman Britain, RG Collingwood. It was Collingwood who clarified for me the difference between real history and the “scissors and paste” variety. And it was Collingwood who taught me that the historian’s mission was the re-imagining of past thought, for the purpose of better understanding the present. “Historical problems arise out of practical problems,” Collingwood wrote in his autobiography. “We study history in order to see more clearly into the situation in which we are called upon to act.” That book was published in 1939, on the eve of World War II. It ends with a fierce denunciation of the policy of appeasement, which pretended that Czechoslovakia (not to mention Spain) was a faraway country of which we knew nothing. Were Collingwood still around, I think he would dismiss the arguments for a Brexit as classic scissors-and-paste history, clipped from the pages of HE Marshall’s _Our Island Story_, with a blithe disregard for modern scholarship.

The Brexiteers love to conjure up visions of a European “superstate”, the heir (according to Boris Johnson) to the misbegotten empires of Napoleon and Hitler. But Alan Milward argued that European integration after 1945 was real­ly all about the “rescue of the nation-state”. He was right. Far from being a mighty superstate, the EU’s main function is to enforce the multiple regulations against non-tariff barriers that ensure it truly is a single market. And which government was it that pushed so hard in the 1980s to create the single market? Why, the British government, led by one Margaret Thatcher.

In the 90s, the utopians were the pro-Europeans with their fantasy of federalism. Today, by contrast, it is the proponents of Brexit who are the utopians.

To us Anglosceptics, the lesson of history is that British isolationism has often been associated with continental disintegration. The Prime Minister was not taken seriously enough when he asked in his speech on May 9: “Can we be so sure that peace and stability on our continent are assured beyond any shadow of doubt?”

His point was that history should discourage us from over-estimating the stability of the European continent. One might have thought the Russian invasion of Ukraine and the annexation of Crimea two years ago would have served as a sufficient reminder of that, to say nothing of the arrival in Europe last year of more than one million refugees and migrants, or the evidence that Islamic State is recruiting in Britain as actively as on the other side of the Channel.

Yet the tone of the “Leave” campaign remains doggedly parochial. When pressed on the security implications of what they are proposing, the Brexiteers insist that the EU is at best irrelevant; NATO is the key institution. When the President of the US, who leads that alliance, advised against Brexit, Johnson shamefully attributed his view to the Anglophobia of his Kenyan father. In fact, US administrations since the heyday of Henry Kissinger have consistently favoured British membership of the EU.
And it should be scant consolation to Johnson that Donald Trump, his American doppelganger, favours Brexit because Trump also has said that he regards NATO as obsolete.

Like “fog in the Channel”, “splendid isolation” is a phrase that has come to be quoted out of context. The term was first used in 1896, at a time of mounting international condemnation of Britain’s policy in southern Africa. As Roberts himself has shown, however, the prime minister, Lord Salisbury, eschewed it. For British foreign policy at that time was neither splendid nor isolated. As Roberts says: “Far from being unattached to the continent of Europe ... Britain was heavily pledged there.”

That is even more true today than it was 120 years ago. Moreover, we can be thankful that today we can be pledged to the continent without having to make the choice that bedevilled British foreign policy in Salisbury’s day: France or Germany? No one can seriously deny that the process of European integration has brought an end to centuries of Franco-German conflict and has settled the German question for good. Is anyone arguing that Europe would have been more stable without European integration? If not, then we have a responsibility to make sure the EU does not unravel.

The lesson of history, then, is clear. The EU is, to paraphrase Churchill, the worst of all ways of bringing prosperity and peace to Europe — except for all the others that have been tried from time to time.

Between now and June 23 — for as long as the campaign for Brexit continues to breed uncertainty in people’s minds — I am afraid there will be fog in the Channel. But it is not the continent that is isolated; and there is nothing splendid about the isolation we risk by ignoring the lessons of history.


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2016)

Το απαραίτητο βιντεάκι με τον Τζον Όλιβερ. Και αν δεν έχετε 15 λεπτά να το δείτε όλο, πηγαίνετε κατευθείαν στο 13ο λεπτό.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 21, 2016)

Earion said:


> Αυτό που καθορίζει τη σχέση είναι η νησιωτική νοοτροπία, η αίσθηση του ασφαλούς καταφυγίου (και παρατηρητηρίου), του αποκομμένου από την Ήπειρο (το απαράμιλλο fog in the Channel, the continent is isolated*).


Γιατί όμως δεν ισχύει το ίδιο και για την Ιρλανδία, η οποία -όπως όλα δείχνουν ως τώρα- έχει ενστερνιστεί την ευρωπαϊκή ιδέα;


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Γιατί όμως δεν ισχύει το ίδιο και για την Ιρλανδία, η οποία -όπως όλα δείχνουν ως τώρα- έχει ενστερνιστεί την ευρωπαϊκή ιδέα;



Καλημέρα. Ο ιστορικός θα μας τα πει αυτά, αλλά, εκεί που η Βρετανία είχε απέναντί της την Ευρώπη με τον ανταγωνισμό της Γαλλίας, της Γερμανίας ή και της Ισπανίας και από την άλλη την παντοκρατορία, τις αποικίες, την κοινοπολιτεία, η Ιρλανδία είχε απέναντι... τη Βρετανία και αιώνες βρετανικής κυριαρχίας. Η διέξοδος για τους Ιρλανδούς που έφευγαν ήταν η Αμερική, όχι η ευρωπαϊκή ήπειρος — και μέχρι που ήρθε η ένταξη στην ΕΟΚ το 90% των εξαγωγών τους ήταν στη Βρετανία. Κοντολογίς, δύο εντελώς διαφορετικές οπτικές γωνίες. Η Μάγχη ήταν προστασία για τη Βρετανία, όχι για την Ιρλανδία. Ούτε το Ιρλανδικό πέλαγος δεν την προστάτευε.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 21, 2016)

Εδώ ανάλυση των δημοσκοπήσεων από τον Economist, όπου μπορεί κανείς να κάνει κλικ σε πληθυσμιακές μερίδες και να δει πώς ψηφίζουν. Η έκπληξη (για μένα) ήταν ότι η Ουαλία είναι υπέρ του Leave. Κατά τα λοιπά, οι άνω των 60 είναι επίσης συντριπτικά υπέρ της εξόδου. Οριακό προβάδισμα (αλλά με πολλούς αναποφάσιστους) έχει η έξοδος και στα πιο φτωχά στρώματα της κοινωνίας.


----------



## SBE (Jun 21, 2016)

Oι Ιρλανδοί είναι οι φτωχοί συγγενείς που έγιναν νεόπλουτοι με την ΕΕ και τώρα τη λατρεύουν. Περίπου σαν τους Έλληνες τη δεκαετία του '90, αλλά με μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια. 

Στα σοβαρά πάντως, μεγάλο ρόλο και στις δύο χώρες παίζει η διάθεση, τα ΜΜΕ και τα άλλα γνωστά. Οι Ιρλανδοί αποφάσισαν ότι η ΕΕ είναι καλό πράμα και την προβάλλουν. Οι Βρετανοί αποφάσισαν ότι είναι κακό πράμα και τη θάβουν. Έτσι φτιάχνεται η κοινή γνώμη.


----------



## SBE (Jun 23, 2016)

Ένα λεξιλογικό που άκουσα σήμερα στις ειδήσεις:
The country has been divided into Remainia and Leavia.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 23, 2016)

Eγώ αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι πως είτε παραμείνει ή όχι η Βρετανία, 
η Ε.Ε από μόνη της μου φαίνεται τελειωμένη υπόθεση.

τελευταία έξοδος


----------



## SBE (Jun 23, 2016)

Ό,τι πεις, φίλε.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 23, 2016)

Οι Ευρωπαίοι άποικοι, κυρίως Αγγλο-Γάλλοι βρίσκονται στη κορυφή αυτού του τερατώδους χταποδιού, της αυτοαποκαλούμενης αυτοκρατορίας. Είναι πίσω από το μυστηριώδες και μακιαβελικό μάτι πάνω στη πυραμίδα του χαρτονομίσματος του δολαρίου, του σύμβολου της Μασονίας, τους προπάτορες των σημερινών Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών της Αμερικής – την κινητήρια δύναμη προς την Νέα και Μοναδική Παγκόσμια Τάξη.​
Seriously?


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Eγώ αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι πως είτε παραμείνει ή όχι η Βρετανία,
> η Ε.Ε από μόνη της μου φαίνεται τελειωμένη υπόθεση.
> 
> τελευταία έξοδος



Φίλε Raiden, θα έπρεπε να έχεις καταλάβει ότι εμείς που διαχειριζόμαστε τη Λεξιλογία είμαστε ευρωπαϊστές. Αν μπαίνεις στον πειρασμό να κάνεις παραπομπές σε κείμενα που αντικατοπτρίζουν τις απόψεις του Δημήτρη Καζάκη, ελπίζω να αντιλαμβάνεσαι επίσης ότι η όλη ιστορική και πολιτικο-οικονομική θεώρηση των κειμένων στο σάιτ του Ε.ΠΑ.Μ. διαφέρει ριζικά από τη δική μας. Επειδή, λοιπόν, έχουμε να κάνουμε καλύτερα πράγματα από το να αντικρούσουμε τις θέσεις τους σημείο προς σημείο, υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος τα κείμενα αυτά (καθώς και η δική σου πρωτοβουλία να μας παραπέμψεις σε αυτά) να αντιμετωπιστούν εδώ με μηδενική ανοχή και κατανόηση.


----------



## SBE (Jun 23, 2016)

Ως γνωστόν οι πλουσιότεροι και ισχυρότεροι άνθρωποι του κόσμου έχουν ανάγκη να φτιάξουν μυστικές οργανώσεις και συνωμοσίες για να μας ελέγχουν. Δεν μπορούν να το κάνουν αυτό μόνο με την ισχύ και το χρήμα τους.
Ενίοτε χρειάζεται και η παρουσία μιας γάτας Αγκύρας, σαν αξεσουάρ. Γιατί ο σωστός κακός έχει κι αδυναμίες.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 23, 2016)

SBE said:


> Ένα λεξιλογικό που άκουσα σήμερα στις ειδήσεις:
> The country has been divided into Remainia and Leavia.



Καλύτερο από το Bremain που έχω αρχίσει να ακούω τελευταία, και που παραπέμπει σε εμπριμέ...

Γενικά, πάντως, όσο καλύτερα ενημερώνομαι για τα επιχειρήματα υπέρ τής παραμονής ή της αποχώρησης, τόσο περισσότερο εκνευρίζομαι για την ίδια την ύπαρξη του δημοψηφίσματος. Μπορεί οι σκληροπυρηνικοί ευρωσκεπτικιστές βουλευτές των Συντηρητικών να έχουν φιλοσοφήσει το θέμα και να έχουν συνειδητοποιημένα επιχειρήματα άσχετα από τη μετανάστευση (το μεγάλο ζήτημα για το Κόμμα Ανεξαρτησίας), αλλά με αυτήν καταλήγουν πολλοί να προσπαθούν να πείσουν τους ψηφοφόρους. Και οι δυο πλευρές, όχι πάντα στον ίδιο βαθμό, καταλήγουν σε υπερβολές και δημαγωγία γιατί η πιο εμπεριστατωμένη ανάλυση δεν είναι «πιασάρικη» και δεν τραβά την προσοχή. Αν και οι περισσότεροι Βρετανοί μπορεί να έχουν άποψη για το θέμα, φαντάζομαι ότι για τους περισσότερους η έξοδος από την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση δεν ήταν δα κάτι το τόσο σημαντικό και επείγον ώστε να πρέπει να ασχοληθούν τώρα με αυτό. Όπως με τα δημοψηφίσματα στη Νέα Ζηλανδία για την αλλαγή σημαίας (έχει και γι' αυτά βίντεάκια ο Τζων Όλιβερ αν ενδιαφέρεστε), φαντάζομαι ότι ενδιαφέρονται περισσότερο για τις περικοπές στην υγεία και στους δήμους, και για τη δική τους οικονομική ασφάλεια. Και έτσι φτάνουμε στους αβάσιμους ισχυρισμούς περί χρηματοδότησης του NHS (να το μεταφράσω Εθνική Υπηρεσία Υγείας ή Ε.Σ.Υ. όπως σε εμάς;), στους οποίους εμμένουν ακριβώς επειδή ελπίζουν ότι θα τραβήξουν έτσι κόσμο στην πλευρά τους.

Ανέφερα γαβγίσματα σε άλλο νήμα, οπότε ορίστε ένα σχετικό δωράκι μέχρι να κλείσουν οι κάλπες.



Earion said:


> Καλά τα λες, Δούκα, τα ιστορικά (εκτός από μία «λεπτομέρεια»: η βρετανική αυτοκρατορία του μη δύοντος ηλίου δεν διαλύθηκε αναίμακτα· ίσα ίσα κατέρρευσε με άφθονο αίμα και —το κυριότερο— με διαίρεση και επακόλουθες συγκρούσεις μετά την αποχώρηση. Βλέπε Μαλαισία, βλέπε Κύπρο, βλέπε Κένυα, βλέπε πάνω απ' όλα Ινδία (την Ιρλανδία την ανέφερες και μόνος σου).



Νομίζω ότι έθεσα την άποψή μου με αρκετή προσοχή· δεν ισχυρίστηκα πως η Βρετανική Αυτοκρατορία διαλύθηκε αναίμακτα, και κάποιες από τις ενέργειες των Βρετανών μου είναι ιδιαίτερα απεχθείς. Από την άλλη, οι αλλαγές καθεστώτος συχνά συνοδεύονται από συγκρούσεις και βιαιοπραγίες, ακόμα και αν δεν σχετίζονται με κατακτητές από άλλη ήπειρο. Εκτενέστερη ανάλυση του θέματος εδώ θα ήταν άτοπη και μάλλον ανεπιθύμητη, αλλά δεν θέλω να περερμηνευτώ.



Earion said:


> ...αλλά νομίζω ότι το ένδοξο παρελθόν της αυτοκρατορίας δεν είναι αυτό που προέχει στη σχέση της Μεγάλης Βρετανίας με την Ευρώπη. Αυτό που καθορίζει τη σχέση είναι η νησιωτική νοοτροπία, η αίσθηση του ασφαλούς καταφυγίου (και παρατηρητηρίου), του αποκομμένου από την Ήπειρο (το απαράμιλλο fog in the Channel, the continent is isolated). Και το μόνο επιχείρημα που στέκει (και μπορεί να πείσει, στο βαθμό που μπορεί να γίνει οτιδήποτε υπό τις παρούσες συνθήκες) είναι το γεωστρατηγικό: πως όποτε η Μεγάλη Βρετανία αποσύρθηκε στα ίδια και άφησε μια μεγάλη δύναμη να κυριαρχήσει στην Ευρώπη, το πλήρωσε μετά με πολύ κόπο και αίμα για να επαναφέρει την «ευρωπαϊκή ισορροπία».



Συμφωνώ με την ουσία του επιχειρήματός σου: οι Βρετανοί είναι νησιώτες και λαός ναυτικός, και είναι λογικό να βλέπουν το νησί τους ως καταφύγιο όταν τους έχει προφυλάξει τόσες φορές στην ιστορία τους. Σε αντίθεση με άλλες χώρες, οι οποίες συχνά-πυκνά αναγκάζονται να διαχειριστούν μετακινήσεις λαών και στρατών που δεν μπορούν πάντα να ελέγξουν, οι Βρετανοί είχαν πολύ λιγότερα τέτοια προβλήματα στη σύγχρονη εποχή, και έχουν συνηθίσει σε μεγαλύτερο έλεγχο των συνόρων τους (καθώς και σε ένα πιο καλά οργανωμένο και συγκεντρωμένο κράτος, ήδη από την εποχή τής νορμανδικής κατάκτησης).* Και νομίζω ότι τόσο αυτή η νοοτροπία τού νησιώτη όσο και η νοσταλγία για το παρελθόν συνδυάζονται στην ιδέα ότι, κατά τον Β΄ Παγκόσμιο, οι Βρετανοί μάχονταν μόνοι τους ενάντια στους Γερμανούς (μεταξύ τής πτώσης τής Γαλλίας και της εισόδου των ΗΠΑ στον πόλεμο). Φαίνεται πως υπάρχει μια αίσθηση αυτάρκειας που αποτελεί μέρος τής εθνικής υπερηφάνειας πολλών Βρετανών· αν και αυτή δεν ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα εδώ και αιώνες, καθώς τόσο το ευρωπαϊκό εμπόριο όσο και η εκμετάλλευση αποικιών έπαιξαν τον ρόλο τους στη βρετανική οικονομία, παλιά ήταν πιο εύκολο τουλάχιστον να προσποιηθεί κανείς ότι αυτό συνέβαινε (και να εφαρμόσει μερκαντιλιστικά μέτρα στην οικονομία). Σε έναν σύγχρονο παγκοσμιοποιημένο κόσμο, στον οποίο όλο και πιο ξεκάθαρα τέτοιες ιδέες είναι παρωχημένες, μπορώ να καταλάβω τη νοσταλγία όχι τόσο για την ένδοξη αυτοκρατορία όσο για την εποχή όταν (θα νόμιζε κανείς) μπορούσες απλώς να κλείσεις τα σύνορα και να συνεχίσεις με τη ζωή που ήξερες. Λίγοι αντιλαμβάνονται ότι ακόμα και η Ιαπωνία δεν το κατάφερε αυτό πλήρως ακόμα και στο απόγειο του απομονωτισμού της.

Αναρωτιέμαι αν έχεις διαβάσει αυτό το εκτενές άρθρο που αναλύει την εξωτερική πολιτική τού Μπαράκ Ομπάμα. Χωρίς τον επεμβατισμό του Μπους ή ίσως τής Κλίντον, ο Ομπάμα αντιλαμβάνεται τη θέση των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών στον κόσμο ως μια δύναμη τάξης και πρωτοβουλίας, χωρίς την οποία ο κόσμος θα ήταν σε χειρότερη μοίρα. Μελετάει την ιστορία για τα διδάγματα που μπορεί να προσφέρει και θεωρεί πως, ακόμα και όταν πρόκειται καθαρά για λόγους εθνικού συμφέροντος, η συμμετοχή στα διεθνή πράγματα αποτελεί για τη χώρα αναγκαίο κακό. Ίσως περισσότεροι στη Βρετανία και σε άλλες χώρες θα έπρεπε να αναγνωρίσουν τη σύγχρονη τάξη πραγμάτων κάπως έτσι: όσο δυνατός κι αν είναι ο πόθος για στροφή προς το εσωτερικό, αυτό δεν αποτελεί στ' αλήθεια επιλογή. Όχι μόνο δεν είναι η πανάκεια ως η οποία συχνά διαφημίζεται, αλλά το κόστος μιας τέτοιας στροφής μπορεί να αποδειχθεί δυσβάσταχτο. Καλώς ή κακώς, η μόνη λύση είναι να προσαρμοστούμε στον κόσμο που υπάρχει, και όχι σε εκείνον που ελπίζουμε να βρούμε.

* Ο συνδυασμός ισχυρότερων συνόρων και καλά οργανωμένου κράτους εξηγούν ικανοποιητικά, πιστεύω, γιατί η Βρετανία καταλήγει να είναι μια από τις ελάχιστες, αν όχι η μόνη, κυβέρνηση που συνεχίζει να λειτουργεί (κάπως) στο βιβλίο και στην ταινία «Τα παιδιά των ανθρώπων». Έχω δει την ταινία και μοιάζει πολύ ρεαλιστική στον κόσμο που περιγράφει, αν και δεν είμαι και ο πιο κατάλληλος για να κρίνω. Η μετανάστευση είναι κι εκεί βασικό θέμα.

ΥΓ: Βλέπω προέκυψε κύμα αντιδράσεων προς την ανάρτηση τού Raiden. Εγώ διάβασα στα γρήγορα το μισό και μετά σταμάτησα, καθότι αλλεργικός στις θεωρίες συνωμοσίας. Πάντως επικροτώ την πρόταση για τη γάτα Άγκυρας.

Ή και Ιμαλαΐων, άμα τύχει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 23, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Και οι δυο πλευρές, όχι πάντα στον ίδιο βαθμό, καταλήγουν σε υπερβολές και δημαγωγία γιατί η πιο εμπεριστατωμένη ανάλυση δεν είναι «πιασάρικη» και δεν τραβά την προσοχή.



Καλώς όρισες στον κόσμο της πολιτικής του 21ου αιώνα. Ή του 20ού. Ή του 16ου. Γιατί δεν άλλαξε τίποτα από τότε για το πώς διεξάγεται η πολιτική. Είναι περίπτωση χειρότερη κι απ' τα εκπαιδευτικά συστήματα· η ταυτότητα των οποίων οδηγεί στην ύπαρξη της πολιτικής ως έχει· η οποία πολιτική είναι υπεύθυνη για την αναβάθμιση των εκπαιδευτικών συστημάτων· τα οποία είναι υπεύθυνα... ζαλίστηκα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 23, 2016)

To δημοψήφισμα έγινε καθαρά για εσωκομματικούς λόγους, Δούκα. Δεν υπήρχε κανένας άλλος λόγος. 
Από την άλλη, ελπίζω μόνο να είναι τόσο ξεκάθαρο το Ναι ώστε να θαφτεί για πάντα οποιαδήποτε συζήτηση περί ΕΕ. Δυστυχώς, οι χτεσινές δημοσκοπίσεις έδειχναν μόνο μικρό προβάδισμα στο Ναι. Δυστυχώς ούτε με 55-45 δε γίνεται δουλειά, χρειάζεται ένα 75-25 για να το πάρουν απόφαση. 

ΥΓ Σήμερα το πρωί πήρα τηλέφωνο το δήμο μου να ξεκαθαρίσω αν όντως ψηφίζω στο δημοψήφισμα. Γιατί μου έστειλαν σχετική ειδοποίηση ενώ π.χ. στις εθνικές εκλογές δεν μου στέλνουν. Αφού με διαβεβαίωσαν ότι ψηφίζω κανονικά (και πέταξαν και το μπαλάκι στο εκλογικό κέντρο, να πάω εκεί και να δουν αν είμαι στους καταλόγους κλπ.), πήγα και ψήφισα. Χρησιμοποίησα το μολύβι που είχαν εκεί, αυτό που σβύνει τα Όχι και τα κάνει Ναι (απόδειξη ότι και στο ΗΒ κυκλοφορούν ψεκασμένοι). 

Όσο για τα αποτελέσματα, είναι διαφορετικά από τις εθνικές εκλογές γιατί δεν ψηφίζουμε στις μονοεδρικές εκλογικές περιφέρειες αλλά σε δημοτικές εκλογικές περιφέρειες. Δεν υπάρχουν έξιτ πολ, οπότε δεν θα υπάρχει καμία εικόνα με το που θα κλείσουν οι κάλπες στις δέκα (ώρα ΗΒ, +2 Ελλάδας), και οι στατιστικολόγοι θα περιμένουν απλά γύρω στις 12 που θα ανακοινωθούν τα πρώτα αποτελέσματα να δουν πόσο κοντά είναι στις προβλέψεις. Αν υπάρχει απόκλιση υπέρ του Ναι ή του Όχι, τότε θα ξεκινήσουν οι αντίστοιχοι πανηγυρισμοί. 
Γύρω στις δύο το πρωί θα αρχίσουν οι μαζικές ανακοινώσεις αποτελεσμάτων, οπότε θα έχουμε μια πολύ καλύτερη εικόνα και το τελικό αποτέλεσμα θα ανακοινωθεί στις εφτά το πρωί. 

Σε περίπτωση που επικρατήσει το Όχι, να θυμηθούμε ότι ο πρωθυπουργός μπορεί να το κάνει Ναι, με μεθόδους ιδιαίτερα αξιοζήλευτες.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 24, 2016)

Ελπίζω κι εγώ για ξεκάθαρη νίκη τού «Μέσα», αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή με απασχολεί περισσότερο να μην κερδίσει το «Έξω». Πιστεύω ότι η Βρετανία θα παραμείνει στην Ένωση, αλλά δεν νιώθω και πολύ σίγουρος.

Παρακολουθώ BBC τώρα· τη γραβάτα τού Ντίμπλμπυ πρέπει να τη δει κανείς για να την πιστέψει. Ανακύκλωσαν και τα σαχλά γραφικά από τις βουλευτικές εκλογές, με τις γραμμές στο έδαφος της Ντάουνινγκ Στρητ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2016)

Θα έπρεπε το Γιβραλτάρ (96% υπέρ της παραμονής) να γίνει το πρότυπο. :)


----------



## SBE (Jun 24, 2016)

Δυστυχώς, με λίγες περιφέρειες να μένουν χωρίς επίσημα αποτελέσματα, το Μπρέξιτ έχει επικρατήσει πλέον με διαφορά γύρω στο μισό εκατομμύριο ψήφους. 
Ο Φαράτζ έβγαλε τον πανηγυρικό. 
Οι Σκωτσέζοι πολιτικοί ήδη είπαν ότι περιμένουν να ξεκινήσει σύντομα η διαδικασία για το νέο δημοψήφισμα. 
Η λίρα κατρακυλάει. 
Ήδη ζητάνε/ περιμένουν κάποιοι την παραίτηση του Κάμερον και του Κόρμπιν
Και όλοι οι σχολιαστές συμφωνούν ότι ήταν ψηφος ξενοφοβίας, κυρίως, με το μεταναστευτικό να είναι το ζήτημα που φαίνεται να επηρέασε περισσότερο τους ψηφοφόρους. Δευτερευόντως, λένε ήταν ψήφος διαμαρτυρίας κατά των ελίτ, κατά του Σίτυ που δεν φάνηκε να επηρεάστηκε από την οικονομική κρίση, κατά των πλούσιών που έγιναν πλουσιότεροι, κατά των κατοίκων των μεγάλων πόλεων κλπ κλπ κλπ. Αναλύσεις τέτοιες θα έχουμε κάμποσες τις επόμενες μέρες. 
Για μένα που ζω εδώ τόσα χρόνια απλά το αποτέλεσμα επιβεβαιώνει αυτό που ήξερα, ότι το Λονδίνο είναι άλλη χώρα. 

Τα δικά μου: εγώ χαιρομαι που πήγα και ψήφισα, και χαίρομαι που πριν δυο μήνες, ενόψει του δημοψηφίσματος, ταχτοποίησα τα χαρτιά μου (που δεν το είχα κάνει τόσα χρόνια), και πλέον είμαι μόνιμη κάτοικος με βούλα και δεν μπορεί να με διώξει κανένας.


----------



## SBE (Jun 24, 2016)

Όταν έγραφα νωρίτερα περί Σκωτίας δεν περίμενα τόσο γρήγορες εξελίξεις. Λέγανε οι σχολιαστές και οι πολιτικοί αναλυτές το τί θα μπορούσε να συμβεί στη συνέχεια, αλλά δεν περίμενα να ξεκινήσουν οι διαδικασίες πριν ακόμα ανακοινωθεί το τελικό αποτέλεσμα. 

Η πρωθυπουργός της Σκωτίας ανακοίνωσε ότι με 62-38 υπέρ του Ναι, η Σκωτία μίλησε και η Σκωτία δεν θέλει να αποχωρήσει από το ΗΒ. Θα δώσει συνέντευξη τύπου σε κανά δυο ώρες, αλλά ήδη διάφοροι Σκωτσέζοι πολιτικοί δηλώνουν ότι δεν αποσχίστηκαν απο το ΗΒ πέρσι γιατί τους υποσχέθηκαν ότι αν μείνουν θα έχουν τα αγαθά της ΕΕ και ότι τώρα άλλλαξε η κατάσταση. 

Και με 58-42 στη Β. Ιρλανδία, το Σιν Φέιν κάνει παρόμοιες ανακοινώσεις και ζητάει δημοψήφισμα για τον επανακαθορισμό των συνόρων (κοινώς, για ένωση με την δημοκρατία της Ιρλανδίας).


----------



## SBE (Jun 24, 2016)

Όσο για το πώς ψήφισε η χώρα, επειδή το έβλεπα τώρα: με εξαίρεση τη Σκωτία και τη Β. Ιρλανδία, που επικράτησε το Ναι σε όλα τα κοινωνικοοικονομικά και ηλικιακά στρώματα (αν και στη Β. Ιρλανδία οι ψήφοι μοιράστηκαν ελαφρώς και μεταξύ Καθολικών- Προτεσταντών), το Όχι επικράτησε στις περιοχές με τους λιγότερους πτυχιούχους, με τους περισσότερους συνταξιούχους και με τους περισσότερους λευκούς Άγγλους. 
Δηλαδή επικράτησε το στερεότυπο, ο λευκός Άγγλος συνταξιούχος, απόφοιτος βασικής εκπαίδευσης που πηγαίνει διακοπές στην Ισπανία και βρίζει τους Ισπανούς γιατί δεν δείχνουν τον απαιτούμενο σεβασμό στην Αυτοκρατορία που τους κατατρόπωσε δίς, και του σερβίρουν τη μπύρα ζεστή.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 24, 2016)

SBE said:


> Η πρωθυπουργός της Σκωτίας ανακοίνωσε ότι με 62-38 υπέρ του Ναι, η Σκωτία μίλησε και η Σκωτία δεν θέλει να αποχωρήσει από το ΗΒ. [...]
> 
> Και με 58-42 στη Β. Ιρλανδία, το Σιν Φέιν κάνει παρόμοιες ανακοινώσεις και ζητάει δημοψήφισμα για τον επανακαθορισμό των συνόρων (κοινώς, για ένωση με την δημοκρατία της Ιρλανδίας).


Εννοείς ΗΒ ή ΕΕ;


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2016)

Αυτό συμβαίνει όταν πολιτικά ποντίκια δίνουν διχαστικές επιλογές σε ένα αποκαμωμένο, αποβλακωμένο και φοβισμένο εκλογικό σώμα. Διχασμός. Πολιτική ηλιθιότητα ιστορικών διαστάσεων.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 24, 2016)

Έπαθα ένα μικρό σοκ. Τελικά τα ποσοστά είναι τα ίδια με εκείνα που προβλέπονταν στην αρχή τής νύχτας, αλλά με τις πλευρές ανεστραμμένες. Μέχρι τα πρώτα αποτελέσματα οι περισσότεροι περίμεναν νίκη τού «Μέσα»· ακόμα και ο Φαράτζ δέχτηκε νωρίς ότι μάλλον έχασαν για λίγο, αν και λίγο αργότερα το πήρε πίσω ("unconcede"). Και η λίρα είχε μια από τις καλύτερες εβδομάδες των τελευταίων δεκαετιών πριν φτάσει εδώ που βρίσκεται τώρα. Εκείνο το γράμμα προς τον Κάμερον ξαφνικά έχει σκοπό τώρα, αλλά φυσικά ποιος ξέρει τι θα γίνει τώρα. Το μέγεθος των επιπτώσεων μένει να φανεί, και θα έχουμε αρκετόν καιρό για να τις δούμε να εκτυλίσσονται. Δεν πιστεύω ότι στην Ιρλανδία υπάρχει πάτημα για αλλαγές, αλλά στη Σκωτία είναι άλλο θέμα. Και ο αντίκτυπος στην ίδια την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση θα είναι σημαντικός...


----------



## Earion (Jun 24, 2016)

Μια δειλή ερώτηση και λίγο άκαιρη τώρα πια: από πότε έγιναν αξιόπιστη πηγή πρόβλεψης οι μπούκηδες;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2016)

Μια (σχετική) παρατήρηση από τον «εκλογολόγο»της παρέας. Το σύστημα με τις μονοεδρικές μπορεί να δίνει σταθερότητα *και* επειδή ο άλλος δεν πάει να ψηφίσει όταν ξέρει ότι ο δικός του δεν θα δει την έδρα ούτε με το τηλεσκόπιο. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι δεν έχει ψήφο και δεν θα την χρησιμοποιήσει με την πρώτη ευκαιρία εναντίον όσων του την τσαλαπατούν...


----------



## SBE (Jun 24, 2016)

Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι αυτό θα έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα μακροπρόθεσμο τη συσπείρωση της ΕΕ. Το οποίο εγώ θεωρώ καλό. 
Δε νομίζω ότι θα διαλυθεί το ΗΒ, αν και το Γιβραλτάρ (90% Ναι), η Σκωτία (70% Ναι) και η Β. Ιρλανδία (60% Ναι) θα επιχειρήσουν κάτι σχετικό. 
Όσο για το ότι η χώρα αποτελείται από δύο κοινωνίες, δεν περίμενα το δημοψήφισμα να μου το πει. Το κατάλαβα λίγα χρόνια αφού ήρθα ΗΒ και άρχισα να παρατηρώ καλύτερα τί γίνεται γύρω μου. Και μου είχε κακοφανεί το ότι η χώρα σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα να ζήσεις όλη σου τη ζωή χωρίς να έρθεις σε καμία επαφή με την άλλη κοινωνία.


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2016)

Πήγα για ύπνο μετά τα πρώτα πέντε αποτελέσματα. Σε φίλους μου άφησα μήνυμα ότι απαισιοδοξώ. Το Νιουκάστλ δεν είχε ψηφίσει τόσο θετικά υπέρ της παραμονής όσο περίμεναν. Το Σάντερλαντ είχε ψηφίσει πολύ πιο αρνητικά απ' όσο πρόβλεπαν. Δυστυχώς, η τάση δεν διαψεύστηκε στη συνέχεια.

Ωστόσο, διχαστικό θα ήταν και το αντίστροφο αποτέλεσμα. 

Τουλάχιστον, το δικό μας 61% ήταν κάπως πιο πειστικό. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε δεν ξανάγινε κουβέντα για το σχέδιο συμφωνίας το οποίο είχαν καταθέσει η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή, η Ευρωπαϊκή Κεντρική Τράπεζα και το Διεθνές Νομισματικό Ταμείο στο Eurogroup της 25.06.2015 και αποτελούνταν από δύο μέρη, τα οποία συγκροτούσαν την ενιαία πρότασή τους — το «Reforms for the completion of the Current Program and Beyond» («Μεταρρυθμίσεις για την ολοκλήρωση του τρέχοντος προγράμματος και πέραν αυτού») και το «Preliminary Debt sustainability analysis» («Προκαταρκτική ανάλυση βιωσιμότητας χρέους»). 

Αναρωτιέμαι αν θα αφήσουν και τους Βρετανούς να ζήσουν τις τιμωρητικές διαστάσεις της δημοψηφισματικής ανευθυνότητας. Μου είναι αδύνατο να χωνέψω το μέγεθος της ηλιθιότητας.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 24, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μια (σχετική) παρατήρηση από τον «εκλογολόγο»της παρέας. Το σύστημα με τις μονοεδρικές μπορεί να δίνει σταθερότητα *και* επειδή ο άλλος δεν πάει να ψηφίσει όταν ξέρει ότι ο δικός του δεν θα δει την έδρα ούτε με το τηλεσκόπιο. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι δεν έχει ψήφο και δεν θα την χρησιμοποιήσει με την πρώτη ευκαιρία εναντίον όσων του την τσαλαπατούν...



Υποτίθεται πως οι αυτοδιοικητικές εκλογές αυτόν τον ρόλο επιτελούν, αλλά βέβαια εκεί λαμβάνονται υπ' όψιν και τα τοπικά ζητήματα. Αρκετοί από αυτούς που ψήφισαν κατά τής παραμονής πρέπει να το είδαν ως ψήφο διαμαρτυρίας εναντίον τού πολιτικού κατεστημένου, και ίσως εκπλαγούν δυσάρεστα από το πλήθος των διαφορετικών τρόπων με τους οποίους θα τους αγγίξει η αποχώρηση, και που μόνο τώρα θα συνειδητοποιήσουν.



Earion said:


> Μια δειλή ερώτηση και λίγο άκαιρη τώρα πια: από πότε έγιναν αξιόπιστη πηγή πρόβλεψης οι μπούκηδες;



Μήπως κοίταξαν τα επιχειρήματα περισσότερο απ' ό,τι το πώς τα έβλεπε ο κόσμος; Ή υπέθεσαν ότι περισσότεροι θα «δείλιαζαν» στο τέλος και θα επέλεγαν την υπάρχουσα κατάσταση, όπως έχει συμβεί σε αντίστοιχες περιπτώσεις; Εγώ δεν ήμουν καν σίγουρος αν η πρόσφατη δολοφονία τής Τζο Κοξ θα δημιουργούσε κάποιο μικρό κύμα συμπάθειας προς το στρατόπεδο του «Μέσα», αν και κάτι τέτοιο ίσως να είχε μεγαλύτερη επίδραση σε παλαιότερες εποχές. Ακόμα και οι καταιγίδες στα νότια μπορεί να μείωσαν την προσέλευση, παρότι δεν νομίζω ότι τελικά αποθάρρυνε πολλούς, και το περιθώριο της ψήφου είναι πολύ μεγάλο για να δικαιολογήσει κάτι τέτοιο. Νεκροψίες θα δούμε πολλές τώρα, και στην τελική, το χειρότερο απ' όλα μπορεί να ήταν ο εφησυχασμός τής πλευράς τού «Μέσα». Αν οι ευρώφιλοι ήταν λιγότερο σίγουροι για το αποτέλεσμα ίσως και να ψήφιζαν σε μεγαλύτερους αριθμούς. Η προσέλευση πάντως ήταν εξαιρετικά υψηλή.



nickel said:


> Πήγα για ύπνο μετά τα πρώτα πέντε αποτελέσματα. Σε φίλους μου άφησα μήνυμα ότι απαισιοδοξώ. Το Νιουκάστλ δεν είχε ψηφίσει τόσο θετικά υπέρ της παραμονής όσο περίμεναν. Το Σάντερλαντ είχε ψηφίσει πολύ πιο αρνητικά απ' όσο πρόβλεπαν. Δυστυχώς, η τάση δεν διαψεύστηκε στη συνέχεια. [...] Αναρωτιέμαι αν θα αφήσουν και τους Βρετανούς να ζήσουν τις τιμωρητικές διαστάσεις της δημοψηφισματικής ανευθυνότητας. Μου είναι αδύνατο να χωνέψω το μέγεθος της ηλιθιότητας.



Δεν άντεξα και πήγα για ύπνο πριν από το πρώτο αποτέλεσμα, οπότε έμεινα με την αρχική αισιοδοξία. Μισοξυπνημένος κοίταξα τα αποτελέσματα το πρωί, και τα μάτια μου άνοιξαν αμέσως (κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά).

Μιλάνε για τιμωρητικό έκτακτο προϋπολογισμό τού Όσμπορν, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν όντως θα εφαρμοστεί.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 24, 2016)

Σκεφτόμουν σήμερα το πρωί τη Μάχη της Κέιμπλ Στριτ. Η πολεμική αντιμετώπιση του φασισμού οδήγησε τελικά σε υποχώρησή του στη Βρετανία, σε αντίθεση με άλλες χώρες όπου η δημοκρατία έξυνε αμήχανα το κεφάλι της μέχρι να την προλάβουν οι εξελίξεις. 

Αναρωτιέμαι πότε θα συνειδητοποιήσουν οι ηγέτες των δυτικών χωρών ότι αντίστοιχη πρέπει να είναι η αντιμετώπιση του λαϊκισμού.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 24, 2016)

Η Ευρώπη έφαγε κι άλλον Συντηρητικό πρωθυπουργό: ο Κάμερον ανήγγειλε την παραίτησή του εντός τριμήνου. Αστεία τα παιχνίδια των εκλογών... Πέρυσι εξελέγη ανέλπιστα με αυτοδυναμία, φέτος εκθρονίστηκε από άλλο αποτέλεσμα που δεν περίμενε.



Palavra said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι πότε θα συνειδητοποιήσουν οι ηγέτες των δυτικών χωρών ότι αντίστοιχη πρέπει να είναι η αντιμετώπιση του λαϊκισμού.



Ο λαϊκισμός δεν είναι ιδεολογία, αλλά πρακτική, και ως τέτοια έχει την τάση να διεισδύει σε όλα τα επίπεδα της πολιτικής ζωής.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 24, 2016)

Δεν διαφωνώ. Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι η αντιμετώπιση του λαϊκισμού ως τώρα σε όλες τις χώρες του δυτικού κόσμου, από τις ΗΠΑ έως την Ελλάδα, είναι αμηχανία. Κατ' αρχάς, αναγνωρίζονται τα αιτήματα που προβάλλονται ως δίκαια, καθιστώντας αυτόματα συνομιλητές και ισότιμους διαμορφωτές της πολιτικής τους κάθε είδους Φάρατζ. Επίσης, οι περισσότεροι εν ενεργεία πολιτικοί «που μας έφεραν ως εδώ» υιοθετούν αμυντική στάση, έτοιμοι να ομολογήσουν ένοχοι μέχρι και για το προπατορικό αμάρτημα.

Αυτό πρέπει να σταματήσει. Πρέπει να υπάρξει μια οργανωμένη απάντηση, η οποία να αντιμετωπίζει τα εθνολαϊκιστικά επιχειρήματα ένα προς ένα - λογικά, επιθετικά και δυνατά.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 24, 2016)

EU referendum live: David Cameron resigns as UK shocks the world by voting for Brexit


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Δεν διαφωνώ. Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι η αντιμετώπιση του λαϊκισμού ως τώρα σε όλες τις χώρες του δυτικού κόσμου, από τις ΗΠΑ έως την Ελλάδα, είναι αμηχανία. Κατ' αρχάς, αναγνωρίζονται τα αιτήματα που προβάλλονται ως δίκαια, καθιστώντας αυτόματα συνομιλητές και ισότιμους διαμορφωτές της πολιτικής τους κάθε είδους Φάρατζ. Επίσης, οι περισσότεροι εν ενεργεία πολιτικοί «που μας έφεραν ως εδώ» υιοθετούν αμυντική στάση, έτοιμοι να ομολογήσουν ένοχοι μέχρι και για το προπατορικό αμάρτημα.
> 
> Αυτό πρέπει να σταματήσει. Πρέπει να υπάρξει μια οργανωμένη απάντηση, η οποία να αντιμετωπίζει τα εθνολαϊκιστικά επιχειρήματα ένα προς ένα - λογικά, επιθετικά και δυνατά.



Hear, hear!

Να αναγνωρίζουν βέβαια οι εν ενεργεία τα λάθη τους και να τα διορθώνουν αν γίνεται, να μη δίνουν κανένα δικαίωμα στον λαϊκισμό, και να μην τον αποτολμούν ποτέ οι ίδιοι. Στην Ελλάδα φτάσαμε εδώ που φτάσαμε από τη λαϊκιστική κατρακύλα. Από τη δημοσιονομική σούπερ χαλάρωση του Κωστάκη, το «Λεφτά υπάρχουν» του Γιωργάκη, τα Ζάππεια του Αντωνάκη, στο αναπόφευκτο συνονθύλευμα Συριζο-πασοκ-ανελ-λαέ ως αποκορύφωμα του λαϊκισμού.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 24, 2016)

nickel said:


> Να αναγνωρίζουν βέβαια οι εν ενεργεία τα λάθη τους και να τα διορθώνουν αν γίνεται, να μη δίνουν κανένα δικαίωμα στον λαϊκισμό, και να μην τον αποτολμούν ποτέ οι ίδιοι. Στην Ελλάδα φτάσαμε εδώ που φτάσαμε από τη λαϊκιστική κατρακύλα. Από τη δημοσιονομική σούπερ χαλάρωση του Κωστάκη, το «Λεφτά υπάρχουν» του Γιωργάκη, τα Ζάππεια του Αντωνάκη, στο αναπόφευκτο συνονθύλευμα Συριζο-πασοκ-ανελ-λαέ ως αποκορύφωμα του λαϊκισμού.


Ναι. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να αφήνουμε χωρίς αντίκρουση την απατεωνία πλουσίων λαϊκιστών που δήθεν κόπτονται για το λαό, όπως ο αντιευρωπαϊστής ευρωβουλευτής* Φάρατζ, που τάχαμου κόπτεται για την βρετανική αλιεία ενώ δεν έχει πατήσει το πόδι του στις σχετικές συνεδριάσεις της ανάλογης επιτροπής. 


_____________________
*Είδος που φύεται κατά κόρον και στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2016)

Palavra said:


> EU referendum live: David Cameron resigns as UK shocks the world by voting for Brexit



Βασικά, δεν παραιτήθηκε, είπε πως θα παραμείνει φεύγοντας κλπ κλπ. Θα χρειαστεί λίγο σπρώξιμο από το Σίτι...


----------



## Palavra (Jun 24, 2016)

Θα μείνει έως τον Οκτώβριο:
I will do everything I can as Prime Minister to steady the ship over the coming weeks and months but I do not think it would be right for me to try to be the captain that steers our country to its next destination.

This is not a decision I've taken lightly but I do believe it's in the national interest to have a period of stability and then the new leadership required.

There is no need for a precise timetable today but in my view we should aim to have a new prime minister in place by the start of the Conservative Party conference in October.

Delivering stability will be important and I will continue in post as Prime Minister with my Cabinet for the next three months.​http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/david-camerons-resignation-speech-full-8271809


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2016)

Είμαι απαρηγόρητος. (Κυρίως επειδή δεν είχα έμπνευση και λεφτά να παίξω υπέρ του Brexit όταν έφτασε να έχει απόδοση x 19.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2016)

Το πρώτο βήμα για την αντιμετώπιση του λαϊκισμού είναι να συνειδητοποιήσουμε ότι όταν οξύνονται τα φαινόμενά του, δεν γεννιούνται από το πουθενά. Οι «γραφειοκράτες των Βρυξελλών» είναι ο κακός στη βρεταννική πολιτική σκηνή από την εποχή της Θάτσερ και ήρθαν να δέσουν με την προαιώνια υπεροψία για τους «ηπειρώτες» και να ενισχυθούν με «Πολωνούς υδραυλικούς» και «γέφυρες στην Ελλάδα». Ανάλογα κλισέ, που χτίζονται πάνω σε παλαιότερες προκαταλήψεις, εντοπίζονται παντού όπου ανθούν λαϊκισμοί. Σιγά σιγά, όπως γινόταν σε όλη την ιστορία της ανθρωπότητας, χτίζονται εναλλακτικά σύμπαντα, όπου όλα τα πράγματα έχουν εύκολη εξήγηση. Τα εμβόλια βλάφτουν, τα παιδιά τα φέρνουν οι πελαργοί, τα χρήματα βγαίνουν από το μηχάνημα κ.ο.κ.

Μόρφωση και διαφωτισμός, ο αγώνας είναι μεγάλος και πολύς ακόμα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 24, 2016)

Δεν συμφωνώ, ή τουλάχιστον δεν συμφωνώ εντελώς :)

Στην περίπτωση των εμβολίων, ας πούμε, οι αρνητές του εμβολιασμού δεν δέχονται τη γνώμη κανενός: ούτε του γιατρού τους ούτε της εύκολα διαθέσιμης τεκμηρίωσης. Έχουν στο μυαλό τους μια ρομαντική εικόνα επιστροφής στη φύση, όπου τα πουλάκια κελαηδούν, τα νερά κυλούν κελαρυστά και το ανοσοποιητικό του ανθρώπου αντιμετωπίζει τα πάντα, και αρνούνται να ακούσουν οτιδήποτε.

Επομένως: ναι, μόρφωση για τον εμβολιασμό αλλά υποχρεωτικός εμβολιασμός και πρόστιμα για τους γονείς που δεν εμβολιάζουν τα παιδιά τους, με σταδιακή κλιμάκωση μέχρι και την αφαίρεση της επιμέλειας. Και πριν με πείτε σκληροπυρηνική, έχουμε ήδη παιδικούς θανάτους από αρρώστιες όπως η διφθερίτιδα (!).


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 24, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Βασικά, δεν παραιτήθηκε, είπε πως θα παραμείνει φεύγοντας κλπ κλπ. Θα χρειαστεί λίγο σπρώξιμο από το Σίτι...



Θα χρειαστεί χρόνο η επιλογή διαδόχου, υπάρχουν κομματικές διαδικασίες που θα πρέπει να τηρηθούν.



Palavra said:


> Αυτό πρέπει να σταματήσει. Πρέπει να υπάρξει μια οργανωμένη απάντηση, η οποία να αντιμετωπίζει τα εθνολαϊκιστικά επιχειρήματα ένα προς ένα - λογικά, επιθετικά και δυνατά.



Έχουν το κύρος να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο, όμως; Η διαφθορά και οι συνεχείς συμβιβασμοί έχουν σε πολλές χώρες υπονομεύσει τη δυνατότητα της πολιτικής ηγεσίας να μιλήσει ως η φωνή τής λογικής ή της ηθικής, ενώ η αυξανόμενη κοινωνική ανισότητα ενισχύει την εικόνα μιας πολιτικής τάξης ανίκανης και ίσως απρόθυμης να υπερασπιστεί τους αδυνάμους και να χτυπηθεί με τα συμφέροντα. 

Στις ΗΠΑ, για παράδειγμα, υπάρχει λόγος που η Χίλαρι Κλίντον έχει τέτοιο πρόβλημα με την εικόνα της, και που ο Μπέρνι Σάντερς θα μπορούσε ίσως να της είχε αποσπάσει το χρίσμα αν είχε πάρει από την αρχή στα σοβαρά την υποψηφιότητά του. Η αυξανόμενη δημοφιλία τού Ομπάμα οφείλεται εν μέρει σε μια καθυστερημένη συνειδητοποίηση ότι το σύστημα δεν τον είχε αφομοιώσει πριν από την εκλογή του στην προεδρία, και ότι αυτό τελικά φάνηκε στη θητεία του. Η έμφαση το 2008 δόθηκε στο χρώμα τού δέρματός του, κάτι το πρωτόγνωρο για προεδρικές εκλογές τότε, και το μήνυμα αλλαγής που εξήγγειλε ο Ομπάμα φάνηκε να δένει περισσότερο με αυτό παρά με το ότι ήταν φρέσκο πρόσωπο (κάτι που δεν ήταν τόσο ασυνήθιστο και το οποίο αντιμετωπίστηκε από πολλούς ως μειονέκτημα, όπως συμβαίνει συχνά στις εκλογές, και οδήγησε στην επιλογή τού έμπειρου Μπάιντεν ως αντιπροέδρου). Βέβαια με τον καιρό ο κόσμος συνήθισε στην εικόνα ενός μαύρου προέδρου, αλλά το βασικό πράγμα που συνέβη από τότε ήταν η οικονομική κρίση και ο τρόπος με τον οποίο έπληξε τη μεσαία τάξη και γιγάντωσε το χάσμα μεταξύ πλουσίων και φτωχών. Η έμφαση τώρα είναι σαφώς κατά των πολιτικών καριέρας, και η ανισότητα αποτελεί το κύριο αίτιο.

Δυστυχώς το πολιτιστικό περιβάλλον επιδεινώνει το πρόβλημα. Δικαίως ο κόσμος έχει πάψει να σέβεται τους πολιτικούς, αλλά ως πρότυπα θεωρεί όχι κάποιαν από τις παλαιότερες τάξεις των λογίων ή των κληρικών (που κι αυτές έχουν ευτελιστεί), αλλά τη νέα τάξη των διασημοτήτων. Και το τελευταίο πράγμα που προσφέρει αυτή η ετερογενής ομάδα τυχάρπαστων είναι η οποιουδήποτε είδους καθοδήγηση. Το κυνήγι τού χρήματος και της καλής ζωής φτάνει να κυριαρχεί στις σκέψεις πολλών, αν και βρίσκεται πιο μακριά από ποτέ. Έχουμε γεμίσει με ψεύτικες εικόνες και ψεύτικα είδωλα, και περισπάσεις όλων των ειδών, και λείπουν τα μέσα και η θέληση να κρίνουμε τι ισχύει και τι όχι. Έχει δίκιο ο Δόκτορας: βρίθουν οι προκαταλήψεις που καλύπτουν τα πραγματικά αίτια, κάτι που συνήθως βολεύει τους πολιτικούς εκείνους που δεν σχεδιάζουν να τα αντιμετωπίσουν. Η συνωμοσιολογία των ημερών μας μόνο τυχαία δεν είναι. Και όσο η μόρφωση υστερεί, θα συνεχίσει να αυξάνεται το ποσοστό των Αμερικανών που πιστεύουν στον Δημιουργισμό, ή ότι οι ΗΠΑ έστησαν την αποστολή στη Σελήνη.

Από την άλλη, ακούμε για την οργή που φέρνει τον Τραμπ σε θέση να διεκδικήσει την προεδρία, και η οποία εκφράζεται κυρίως από λευκούς, μεγαλύτερους σε ηλικία ψηφοφόρους χωρίς ανώτερη μόρφωση: αυτοί είναι οι άνθρωποι που φοβούνται περισσότερο την απώλεια του τρόπου ζωής που γνωρίζουν, εξαιτίας των οικονομικών παραγόντων που τους σπρώχνουν στο περιθώριο και των δημογραφικών αλλαγών που τους κάνουν να νιώθουν πως η χώρα τους δεν τους ανήκει πια. Βιώνουν κρίση ταυτότητας, και δεν πρόκειται να ακούσουν θεωρητικά επιχειρήματα όταν αντιμετωπίζουν τέτοια υπαρξιακά ερωτήματα, όχι όταν αυτά τα επιχειρήματα είναι βασισμένα σε υψηλά ιδανικά που στην καλύτερη περίπτωση μοιάζουν με πολυτέλειες και στην χειρότερη τούς είναι ξένα. Είναι δύσκολο να πείσεις τον οποιοδήποτε να αποδεχτεί το τέλος μιας εποχής — της δικής του εποχής. Είναι δύσκολο και σκληρό να συνειδητοποιήσει ότι κάποια πράγματα απλώς συμβαίνουν και δεν πρόκειται να σταματήσουν, ότι το ποτάμι τής Ιστορίας δεν γυρίζει. Η αυτοματοποίηση έχει αυξήσει την ανεργία εξίσου με τη μετανάστευση, αλλά ελάχιστα ακούγεται αυτό γιατί επικρατεί η ιδέα ότι δεν είναι εξίσου επιλύσιμο. Πώς θα καταλάβουν οι εξοργισμένοι ότι η μετανάστευση είναι εξίσου πέρα από τις δυνάμεις τους, στον βαθμό που η χώρα τους δεν συμβάλλει στον πιο ισότιμο διαμοιρασμό τού πλούτου σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο, πλούτου που λείπει από τους ιδίους γιατί συγκεντρώνεται στα χέρια λίγων; Ο λαϊκισμός έχει συγκριτικό πλεονέκτημα μπροστά στην πανίσχυρη και πανανθρώπινη λύση τής άρνησης. Κι αυτή θα λυγίσει αργά ή γρήγορα μπροστά στην πραγματικότητα, αλλά πολλά μεγάλα λάθη μπορεί να έχουν γίνει μέχρι τότε.

Μου είναι πιο δύσκολο να περιγράψω την κατάσταση στην Ευρώπη, αλλά δεν διαφέρει και τόσο. Εδώ είναι μεγάλος παράγοντας και το κράτος πρόνοιας, που μέχρι τώρα προστάτευε μεγάλη μερίδα του πληθυσμού και τώρα ροκανίζεται όχι μόνο από την οικονομική κρίση αλλά από τη γήρανση του πληθυσμού. Αν η Αμερική έχει ένα βασικό μακροπρόθεσμο οικονομικό πλεονέκτημα σε σχέση με την Ευρώπη, την Ιαπωνία και άλλες μεγάλες οικονομίες (ακόμα και την Κίνα, όπως αρχίζει να διαφαίνεται) είναι ότι συνεχίζει και εντάσσει τους μετανάστες στην κοινωνία της σε μεγάλη κλίμακα. Η Γερμανία τούς χρειάζεται εξίσου για να αναπληρώσει το έλλειμμα στο εργατικό δυναμικό της, αλλά η ένταξή τους σε μεγάλους αριθμούς προκαλεί σοβαρές κοινωνικές τριβές, όπως είδαμε πρόσφατα, γιατί υποσκάπτει την έννοια του ομοιογενούς εθνικού κράτους στην οποία συνηθίσαμε στον 20ό αιώνα. Οι Ευρωπαίοι θα πρέπει να συνηθίσουν στην ιδέα ότι δεν θα μπορέσουν να διατηρήσουν αυτήν την ομοιογένεια στο μέλλον, και σίγουρα όχι χωρίς να πληγεί σοβαρά η όποια οικονομική ευρωστία των χωρών τους. Καλώς ή κακώς, το εθνικό κράτος υπήρξε η εξαίρεση στην ιστορία παρά ο κανόνας, και η παγκοσμιοποίηση αποτελεί μονόδρομο. Ας κάνουμε ό,τι μπορούμε για να διαφυλάξουμε τη γλώσσα μας και τον πολιτισμό μας, αλλά φυλετικά αποτελούμε μειοψηφία (όπως εύγλωττα δείχνει ο χάρτης με τον κύκλο εδώ). Θα είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο για πολλούς, και δεν βγάζω τον εαυτό μου έξω, αλλά όσο πιο γρήγορα καταλάβουμε την ανάγκη για αρμονική συνύπαρξη τόσο το καλύτερο θα είναι για όλους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Θα χρειαστεί χρόνο η επιλογή διαδόχου, υπάρχουν κομματικές διαδικασίες που θα πρέπει να τηρηθούν.


Αυτά είναι προσχηματικά και από την ΕΕ θα θεωρηθεί ως προσπάθεια να πεταχτεί η μπάλλα στην εξέδρα. Αν είχε παραιτηθεί ρητά σήμερα, και πάλι υπάρχουν διαδικασίες αντικατάστασης.

Αν ισχύει αυτό που άκουσα (από έμπειρο μεν δημοσιογράφο, που δεν ανέφερε πηγή όμως), ότι αυτή τη στιγμή απλώς δεν υπάρχει ισοτιμία διεθνώς για τη λίρα, δεν υπάρχουν τρίμηνες προθεσμίες για πάρλα και κατενάτσιο.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 24, 2016)

Προσωρινός πρωθυπουργός μπορεί να οριστεί, αλλά ίσως κοιτάζουν για κάτι μονιμότερο, ώστε να αποφύγουν εκλογές μέσα στη χρονιά ή τουλάχιστον να πάνε σε αυτές από ισχυρότερη θέση. Επίσης, οι υποψήφιοι διάδοχοι μπορεί να θέλουν να ετοιμαστούν καλύτερα για την επερχόμενη αναμέτρηση, ή να προτιμούν να αναλάβει ο Κάμερον μερικές ακόμα δύσκολες αποφάσεις χωρίς να χρειαστεί να συνδεθούν οι ίδιοι με την άμεση διαχείριση των επιπτώσεων τού δημοψηφίσματος. Πάντως πολλοί μοιάζουν να πιστεύουν ότι η μεταβατική περίοδος θα συμβάλει σε μεγαλύτερη σταθερότητα, και ότι μια άμεση παραίτηση θα επέφερε πλήρες πολιτικό χάος.

Βέβαια οι εξελίξεις μπορεί να τους προλάβουν. Ίδωμεν.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 24, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αν ισχύει αυτό που άκουσα (από έμπειρο μεν δημοσιογράφο, που δεν ανέφερε πηγή όμως), ότι αυτή τη στιγμή απλώς δεν υπάρχει ισοτιμία διεθνώς για τη λίρα, δεν υπάρχουν τρίμηνες προθεσμίες για πάρλα και κατενάτσιο.


Είδα στο φ/β φωτογραφίες από σχετικές ανακοινώσεις σε ξενοδοχεία, που δεν αλλάζουν επί του παρόντος λίρες καθώς δεν υπάρχει ισοτιμία, αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι πραγματικές.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 24, 2016)

Ο λαϊκισμός πληρώνεται: Spain to seek co-sovereignty on Gibraltar after Brexit


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 24, 2016)

Καλά, κι αυτοί ευκαιρία έψαχναν. Το ότι το ζητάνε δεν σημαίνει ότι θα το πάρουν κιόλας.


----------



## SBE (Jun 24, 2016)

Περί λαϊκισμού, ας ξεκινήσω με σχόλιο αναγνώστη που διάβασα σε άρθρο της Γκάρντιαν:
_Finally, the voice of the people who have been priced out of a life, paying for everyone else's houses, no capital to show for a lifetime of hard graft, are heard!_

Το ΗΒ είναι πάνω απ' όλα μια ταξική κοινωνία στην οποία τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες έχει φτάσει η κοινωνική κινητικότητα στο μηδέν. Από τη μια μεριά η ποιότητα ζωής για πολλούς πέφτει κι από την άλλη ο πήχυς ανεβαίνει, έτσι ώστε αν καταφέρεις να φτάσεις στο πάνω σκαλοπάτι να ανακαλύπτεις ότι υπάρχουν κι άλλα σκαλοπάτια που τα φτιάξανε ειδικά για να σε εμποδίσουν. 
Η μικρή προσέλευση σε εθνικές εκλογές δεν είναι αποτέλεσμα αδιαφορίας για τα κοινά αλλά αποτέλεσμα απογοήτευσης- ξέρουν ότι δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει τίποτα. Και δεν έχουν άδικο. Πλέον όλα τα κόμματα χαράζουν πολιτική με βάση τις ιδιοτροπίες των αναποφάσιστων και αγνοούν όλους τους άλλους.
Οι βολεμένοι κοροϊδεύουν τους ψηφοφόρους του Όχι, λέγοντας ότι πρόκειται για αμόρφωτη λαϊκάντζα που δεν καταλαβαίνει από πολιτική. Κι έτσι τους διαγράφουν από τα κοινά, γιατί το ΗΒ είναι ούτως ή άλλως η χώρα του κοινωνικού πατερναλισμού- μην σκοτίζεστε, αφήστε το κράτος (και τα ανώτερα κοινωνικά στρώματα) να σας πουν τί να κάνετε. 

Την περασμένη εβδομάδα χρεοκόπησε μια μεγάλη αλυσίδα πολυκαταστημάτων. Έντεκα χιλιάδες υπάλληλοι όχι μόνο μένουν άνεργοι αλλά και χάνουν τις συντάξεις τους, γιατί ο ιδιοκτήτης της αλυσίδας έβαλε χέρι στο ταμείο των υπαλλήλων (το οποίο είναι προφανώς νόμιμο). Ας πούμε λοιπόν ότι είσαι ένας 40χρονος υπάλληλος της επιχείρησης αυτής, πατέρας δύο- τριών παιδιών, η σύζυγος ταμίας σε σουπερμάρκετ με μερική απασχόληση γιατί κάποιος πρέπει να φυλάξει τα παιδιά. Κι ότι δούλευες εκεί ή σε παρεμφερείς δουλειές από τα 16 σου που τελείωσες το σχολείο (τυπική αγγλική ιστορία). Βρίσκεσαι άνεργος, σε μια πόλη που δεν έχει άλλες δουλειές. Τα γράμματα δεν τα έπαιρνες ποτέ και τόσο πολύ, γιατί οι δάσκαλοί σου είχαν αποφασίσει πριν από σένα για σένα ότι θα γίνεις εργάτης και δεν μπήκαν ποτέ στον κόπο να σε μάθουν τίποτα, κι οι γονείς σου δούλευαν πρωί-βράδυ και δεν είχαν κι αυτοί μυαλό ή λεφτά να σου κάνουν ιδιαίτερα μπας και ξεστραβωθείς, άσε που πανεπιστήμιο σήμαινε άλλα πεντέξι χρόνια έξω από την αγορά εργασίας και δε γινόταν αυτό. Οπότε από τη μια δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να εκπαιδευτείς σε κάτι (ποιος θα πληρώσει, αφού όλα έχουν πλέον δίδακτρα; και πού θα βρεις χρόνο αφού θα πρέπει να εργάζεσαι κιόλας; και πώς να ζήσεις με το επίδομα ανεργίας μόνο; ) . 

Κι αυτή είναι η αρχή της ιστορίας, που μπορείτε να τη συμπληρώσετε όπως θέλετε, πάντως δεν έχει αίσιο τέλος.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 24, 2016)

Δεν νομίζω ότι κανείς ισχυρίζεται πως δεν υπάρχουν μη προνομιούχα μέλη στη βρετανική κοινωνία (ή και σε άλλες, εδώ που τα λέμε). Αλλά το να συντάσσονται μαζί τους και να καμώνονται πως υπερασπίζονται τα δικαιώματά τους προνομιούχοι από όλες τις απόψεις -οι οποίοι φυσικά το δικό τους συμφέρον προασπίζουν, εν τέλει- είναι τουλάχιστον απάτη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 24, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Επομένως: ναι, μόρφωση για τον εμβολιασμό αλλά υποχρεωτικός εμβολιασμός και πρόστιμα για τους γονείς που δεν εμβολιάζουν τα παιδιά τους, με σταδιακή κλιμάκωση μέχρι και την αφαίρεση της επιμέλειας. Και πριν με πείτε σκληροπυρηνική, έχουμε ήδη παιδικούς θανάτους από αρρώστιες όπως η διφθερίτιδα (!).



Κι εγώ αυτήν την στάση θα υιοθετούσα. Ακριβώς την ίδια.



drsiebenmal said:


> Ανάλογα κλισέ, που χτίζονται πάνω σε παλαιότερες προκαταλήψεις, εντοπίζονται παντού όπου ανθούν λαϊκισμοί. Σιγά σιγά, όπως γινόταν σε όλη την ιστορία της ανθρωπότητας, χτίζονται εναλλακτικά σύμπαντα, όπου όλα τα πράγματα έχουν εύκολη εξήγηση. Τα εμβόλια βλάφτουν, τα παιδιά τα φέρνουν οι πελαργοί, τα χρήματα βγαίνουν από το μηχάνημα κ.ο.κ.



Δεν είναι μόνο αυτό. Είναι απόρροια *και* της ευημερίας τελικά. Οι νέες γενιές έχουν ως δεδομένο την μη ύπαρξη θανατηφόρων νόσων που σκότωναν εκατομμύρια και εξαφανίστηκαν από τα εμβόλια, όπως την ευλογιά. Είναι η αποδοτικότητα των εμβολίων που έκανε τον κόσμο να ξεχάσει ότι χάρη στα εμβόλια δεν απειλούμαστε πλέον από τέτοιες νόσους. Για τον μέσο Βρετανό που γεννήθηκε μετά Β΄ΠΠ είναι δεδομένη η ειρήνη που εγγυήθηκε η ευρωπαϊκή ολοκλήρωση. Η ίδια ευρωπαϊκή ολοκλήρωση που γέννησε τον CERN, την ESA, προώθησε την επιστήμη, δημιούργησε τον Παγκόσμιο Ιστό, τις προδιαγραφές ασφαλείας τροφίμων, τις κατασκευαστικές προδιαγραφές, την εκτεταμένη εμπορική συνεργασία, τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα.

Για τον 25άρη Βρετανό που γεννήθηκε μετά την επινόηση του Παγκόσμιου Ιστού είναι δεδομένος ένας πακτωλός πραγμάτων, όπως οι εφαρμογές στο κινητό του, οι ιντερνετικές υπηρεσίες στο τάμπλετ του, στον υπολογιστή του, στην τηλεόρασή του και στο ρολόι του. Είναι τόσο μέρος της ζωής του που ούτε που φαντάζεται ότι δεν θα υπήρχε (τουλάχιστον όχι μ' αυτήν την μορφή) χωρίς την ευρωπαϊκή ολοκλήρωση. Όλη του η ζωή είναι δομημένη γύρω από νόμους και προστασίες που θέσπισε η ΕΕ και η ΕΟΚ πριν απ' αυτήν. Ούτε καν που δίνει σημασία σ' όλες αυτές τις λεπτομέρειες γιατί δεν έχει καν ιδέα πόσο έχει αλλάξει και επηρεαστεί η ζωή του προς το θετικό από όλο αυτό που ονομάζουμε ευρωπαϊκή ιδέα, που οι ηγέτες μιας άλλης εποχής αποφάσισαν ότι πρέπει να δομηθεί για να αποφύγουμε στο μέλλον τον πόνο και το κόστος ενός ευρωπαϊκού και εν τέλει παγκόσμιου πολέμου.

Πραγματικά λυπάμαι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2016)

Να είμαι σαφής. Είναι θέμα _γνώσης_ ότι τα εμβόλια σώζουν, άρα η αντιεμβολιαστική παραφροσύνη αντιμετωπίζεται _ιδεολογικά_ και _πραγματολογικά_ με τα αντιλαϊκιστικά όπλα. Φυσικά, το δημόσιο συμφέρον επιτάσσει τον υποχρεωτικό εμβολιασμό -- και συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Τελεία. Παράγραφος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## SBE (Jun 24, 2016)

Το ότι συμβαίνουν κι αλλού δε σημαίνει ότι συμβαίνουν με τον ίδιο τρόπο ή ότι έχουν τα ίδια αίτια. 

Από εδώ:
The geography of the outcome reveals that this has also been a revolt of the provinces against a prosperous and globalised London. It is also a revolt against the establishment — political, economic and commercial. Meanwhile, those who consider themselves losers and those who resent the changes in their country, notably the mass immigration, have won. They have torn down the structures built up by the establishment over half a century. [...] 
Κάποιός που δεν έχει ζήσει στο ΗΒ δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει το χάσμα ανάμεσα στο Λονδίνο και την επαρχία. 

Επιπλέον, παρά τη στάση τους στο δημοψήφισμα, όλοι οι πολιτικοί του ΗΒ, όλο το δημόσιο, όλοι οι πλούσιοι κλπ κλπ μόνο ένα πράγμα είχαν πάντα στο νου τους, και τελικά το πέτυχαν. Έφτιαξαν μια χώρα αντί-ΕΕ, ήταν μια ζωή εμπόδιο σε κάθε πρόοδο εντός της ΕΕ, ε, απλά ο λαός αντέδρασε όπως τον προετοίμαζαν τόσες δεκαετίες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2016)

SBE said:


> Το ότι συμβαίνουν κι αλλού δε σημαίνει ότι συμβαίνουν με τον ίδιο τρόπο ή ότι έχουν τα ίδια αίτια.


Ναι...


SBE said:


> Επιπλέον, παρά τη στάση τους στο δημοψήφισμα, όλοι οι πολιτικοί του ΗΒ, όλο το δημόσιο, όλοι οι πλούσιοι κλπ κλπ μόνο ένα πράγμα είχαν πάντα στο νου τους, και τελικά το πέτυχαν. Έφτιαξαν μια χώρα αντί-ΕΕ, ήταν μια ζωή εμπόδιο σε κάθε πρόοδο εντός της ΕΕ, ε, απλά ο λαός αντέδρασε όπως τον προετοίμαζαν τόσες δεκαετίες.


...και ναι.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 24, 2016)

SBE said:


> Κάποιός που δεν έχει ζήσει στο ΗΒ δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει το χάσμα ανάμεσα στο Λονδίνο και την επαρχία.



Διαβάζω εδώ και καιρό για αυτό το χάσμα, αλλά δεν μπορώ να πω ότι καταλαβαίνω πώς ακριβώς εκφράζεται. Γνωρίζω για παράπονα όπως αυτά που έχουν οι Έλληνες της επαρχίας με την Αθήνα: απορροφά υπερβολικά πολλά κονδύλια και οι κάτοικοί της δεν ενδιαφέρονται ιδιαίτερα για το τι συμβαίνει έξω από την Αττική ή τι χρειάζονται όσοι ζουν εκεί. Επίσης, το ότι το Λονδίνο εκπροσωπείται σε υπερβολικό βαθμό στα μέσα ενημέρωσης και στις τηλεοπτικές σειρές είναι δεδομένο, αν και τα τελευταία χρόνια νομίζω ότι ακούγονται περισσότερες επαρχιακές προφορές και απόψεις. Εκεί εδρεύει και η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των κυβερνητικών οργανισμών, επιστημονικών ιδρυμάτων και μεγάλων επιχειρήσεων· πέρα από το κλείσιμο δικαστηρίων και τοπικών γραφείων από υπηρεσίες όπως η εφορία, που σίγουρα δεν βοηθάει, ο κόσμος αισθάνεται απομακρυσμένος από τα κέντρα εξουσίας. (Ενδεικτικά, όταν ανακοινώθηκαν σχέδια για κλείσιμο του κτηρίου τού κοινοβουλίου για εργασίες συντήρησης, πολλοί πρότειναν εντελώς ανεδαφικές ιδέες για τη μεταστέγασή του σε άλλες πόλεις τής Αγγλίας «πιο κεντρικά», ώστε οι βουλευτές και όσοι άλλοι κατέχουν θέσεις ευθύνης να βλέπουν «πώς ζουν στην περιφέρεια».) Κατανοητά όλα αυτά, μου φαίνεται όμως πως εδώ έχουμε να κάνουμε με εντελώς διαφορετική κοσμοθεωρία μεταξύ τής πόλης (ή των _home counties_ γενικότερα) και της υπόλοιπης χώρας. Τι μου ξεφεύγει;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 24, 2016)

Το Λονδίνο και η Επαρχία είναι διαφορετικές χώρες. Δεν έχει καμμιά σχέση με το τι συμβαίνει στην Ελλάδα. Η Ελλάδα είναι μεν υδροκέφαλη, αλλά η Αθήνα, οι άλλες πόλεις και γενικότερα η επαρχία λειτουργούν με τους ίδιους ρυθμούς, με την ίδια λογική, η ομοιομορφία είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη. Δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω πιο παραστατικά σε λίγες γραμμές.


----------



## SBE (Jun 25, 2016)

Ό,τι είπε ο Ελληγενής. 
Το Λονδίνο είναι μια κοσμοπολίτικη πρωτεύουσα στην οποία ζουν άνθρωποι σε γενικές γραμμές ανοιχτόμυαλοι, πιο κοντά στο μέσο Ευρωπαϊκό πρότυπο κλπ κλπ.
Η επαρχία αποτελείται από χαρωπούς Εγγλέζους που οι γνώσεις τους για το παραπέρα περιορίζονται στις διακοπές στο Μπενιντόρμ. 

Αλλά αναρωτιέμαι πόσο ξέρεις τη χώρα, γιατί κάνεις κάποιες γενικεύσεις που μου φαίνονται λίγο αυθαίρετες. 

Το Λονδίνο δεν εκπροσωπείται πολύ στην τηλεόραση. Με μόνη εξαίρεση μία σαπουνόπερα που εξελίσσεται στο Λονδίνο και κανένα πολιτικό θρίλερ ή κατασκοπευτικό σήριαλ, η περιφέρεια κερδίζει. Η μακροβιότερη τηλεοπτική σειρά της χώρας διαδραματίζεται στο Μάντσεστερ. Έχουμε αυτή την εποχή ένα αστυνομικό που είναι όλο γυρισμένο στην Ουαλλία, ένα που είναι γυρισμένο στη Σκωτία και ένα που είναι γυρισμένο κάπου στην ανατολική Αγγλία αλλά υποτίθεται ότι είναι Σουηδία. Το πιο δημοφιλές σήριαλ της τηλεόρασης διαδραματίζεται σε ένα φανταστικό χωριό. Γενικά η επαρχία εκπροσωπείται ιδιαίτερα στην τηλεόραση και στο ραδιόφωνο (μην ξεχνάμε ότι το μπιμπισί έχει μεταφερθεί στο Σόλφορντ, έξω από το Μάντσεστερ, και στο Λονδίνο είναι μόνο η παραγωγή ειδήσεων). 

Τώρα, οι οικονομικές επιχειρήσεις μπορεί να εδρεύουν στο Σίτυ, αλλά η πλειοψηφία της βιομηχανίας εδρεύει στην επαρχία. Οι εταιρίες υψηλής τεχνολογίας π.χ. είναι μαζεμένες γύρω από το Καίμπριτζ, λόγω του πανεπιστημίου (και το λένε και Silicon Fen σε αντιστοιχία με την silicon valley). Οι φαρμακευτικές το ίδιο. 
Όσο για τα ερευνητικά ιδρύματα, αυτή εδώ η λίστα θα σε βοηθήσει να δεις ότι δυο- τρία από τα είκοσι- τριάντα βρίσκονται στα περίχωρα του Λονδίνου, σε περιοχές που όταν ιδρύθηκαν ήταν μακρυνές εξοχές. 

Το πανεπιστήμιο του Λονδίνου είναι φυσικά και μεγάλο και σημαντικό, όπως θα περίμενε κανείς σε μια πόλη δέκα εκατομμυρίων κατοίκων. Αλλά θα δεις ότι τα γνωστά και μεγάλα πανεπιστήμια βρίσκονται κυρίως στην επαρχία. 
Το κύριο προπονητικό κέντρο της χώρας βρίσκεται στο Μπαθ. 
Τα μεγάλα λιμάνια της χώρας ΔΕΝ περιλαμβάνουν το Λονδίνο. 


Όσο για την προφορά που λες, αν αναφέρεσαι στην RP, που είναι η προφορά των τηλεπαρουσιαστών, αυτή δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την προφορά του Λονδίνου. Οι Λονδρέζοι μιλάνε λονδρέζικα- ανατολικά (δηλαδή Κόκνεϊ) ή βορειολονδρέζικα κυρίως. Η RP στηρίζεται στην προφορά άλλης περιοχής.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 25, 2016)

Η προφορά του Λονδίνου ευτυχώς δεν καθρεφτίζεται ιδιαίτερα στα μέσα ενημέρωσης αλλιώς θα είχαμε πολλαπλά προβλήματα κατανόησης. Ακόμη και σε σειρές ή ταινίες που η λονδρέζικη η προφορά ή η Estuary* εκπροσωπούνται, είναι πάντα πιο "στρογγυλεμένες".



* την οποία πολλοί μπερδεύουν με την RP.


----------



## SBE (Jun 25, 2016)

Για να γελάσουμε λίγο:






Περισσότερα εδώ.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 25, 2016)

Όπως είπα, ο λαϊκισμός πληρώνεται: Cornwall votes for Brexit and then pleads to keep EU funding


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2016)

Καλημέρα. Οι σκέψεις μου όλες αυτές τις ώρες είναι με τους φίλους Βρετανούς που ψήφισαν για την παραμονή. Προσπαθώ να βάλω τον εαυτό μου στη θέση τους, σε ένα ελληνικό δημοψήφισμα (εξίσου παρανοϊκό) για έξοδο της Ελλάδας από το ευρώ ή από την ΕΕ, και να πρέπει να ζήσω την απόφαση του 52% επειδή κάποιοι ήθελαν να κάνουν τη μαγκιά τους, να διαμαρτυρηθούν για του κώλου τους το χαβά ή να επιδείξουν την κολοσσιαία πολιτική και ιστορική άγνοιά τους. Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι μια τόσο ιστορική αλλαγή θα βασιστεί στο αμφίρροπο αποτέλεσμα ενός πανηλίθιου δημοψηφίσματος. Μια ελπίδα που διαφαίνεται είναι αυτή εδώ: 

The petition calling for a second referendum, set up by William Oliver Healey, states: “We the undersigned call upon HM government to implement a rule that if the remain or leave vote is less than 60% based on a turnout less than 75%, there should be another referendum.”
http://www.theguardian.com/politics...u-referendum-crashes-house-of-commons-website


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2016)

Is there such a rule now?


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Is there such a rule now?



I've no idea. Probably an ex post facto rule.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2016)

nickel said:


> I've no idea. Probably an ex post facto rule.


Another proof of "the elites' contempt of the popular vote", then... Sorry, no win this way.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Another proof of "the elites' contempt of the popular vote", then... Sorry, no win this way.



Μη μου βάζεις με μία πρόταση προκλήσεις που θέλουν πολλή ώρα να απαντηθούν. Θεωρείς λογικό να επιβληθεί μια απόφαση τόσο σοβαρή για το μέλλον του Βασιλείου αλλά και της Ευρώπης από ένα αποτέλεσμα 52-48 σε ένα δημοψήφισμα του απόλυτου παραλογισμού; Εγώ όχι, και δεν θα το χωνέψω ό,τι κι αν πείτε. Και η δημοκρατία δεν είναι και δεν μπορεί να είναι ένας παρόμοιος τραγέλαφος.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2016)

Και το ακόλουθο από τις σελίδες Humor του New Yorker:


*British Lose Right to Claim That Americans Are Dumber*
By Andy Borowitz , June 24, 2016
Photograph by Jack Taylor / Getty	

LONDON (The Borowitz Report)—Across the United Kingdom on Friday, Britons mourned their long-cherished right to claim that Americans were significantly dumber than they are.

Luxuriating in the superiority of their intellect over Americans’ has long been a favorite pastime in Britain, surpassing in popularity such games as cricket, darts, and snooker.

But, according to Alistair Dorrinson, a pub owner in North London, British voters have done irreparable damage to the “most enjoyable sport this nation has ever known: namely, treating Americans like idiots.”

“When our countrymen cast their votes yesterday, they didn’t realize they were destroying the most precious leisure activity this nation has ever known,” he said. “Wankers.”

In the face of this startling display of national idiocy, Dorrinson still mustered some of the resilience for which the British people are known. “This is a dark day,” he said. “But I hold out hope that, come November, Americans could become dumber than us once more.”

http://www.newyorker.com/humor/borowitz-report/british-lose-right-to-claim-that-americans-are-dumber​


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2016)

Άκουσα (με φρίκη, ομολογώ) τον Αλέξη Τσίπρα να λέει ότι η πολιτική πρέπει να ξαναπάρει τα πρωτεία από τους τεχνοκράτες στην ΕΕ, όχι γιατί έχω αντίρρηση ως προς όλες τις θολές ερμηνείες που μπορούν να δοθούν σε μια τέτοια δήλωση, αλλά κυρίως γιατί ξέρουμε ποιο περιεχόμενο έχει δώσει στο παρελθόν ο πρωθυπουργός σε έννοιες όπως «η πολιτική πάνω από τους τεχνοκράτες» ή «οι άνθρωποι πάνω από τους αριθμούς». Τελικά φαίνεται ότι δεν έχει τακτοποιήσει τους λογαριασμούς του με όλες τις αυταπάτες.

http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1500086178

Στη συνέχεια, άκουσα έναν Βρετανό ραδιοσχολιαστή να αναφέρεται στο ρόλο των τεχνοκρατών στην υπόθεση του Brexit.

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/ent...k-carney_uk_576d26e7e4b0232d331dda31?kxz5b3xr

Μεταξύ άλλων αναφέρθηκε και στις επιθέσεις που δέχτηκε ο διοικητής της Τράπεζας της Αγγλίας όταν προειδοποίησε για τις επιπτώσεις της εξόδου.

Με ενέπνευσε. Μια ιδέα για να εφαρμόσουμε τη φαεινή ιδέα του πρωθυπουργού θα ήταν να βγάλουμε τον Στουρνάρα από την Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος και στη θέση του να βάλουμε κάποιον που είναι πολύ πολιτικός και, ει δυνατόν, μακριά από τα νούμερα και τις στεγνές τεχνοκρατικές αντιλήψεις. Σκεφτείτε ονόματα και γελάστε ελεύθερα.


----------



## sarant (Jun 25, 2016)

Πάντως και αυτό το αποτέλεσμα οι ελίτ το καθόρισαν -διότι και του Μπρέξιτ η παράταξη ειχε μέλη της ελίτ στην ηγεσία της, με πρώτον τον Μπόρις Τζόνσον, που άλλαξε γνώμη για το in/out όταν διείδε την ευκαιρία να κερδίσει την ηγεσία των Τόρηδων άρα και την πρωθυπουργία.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2016)

sarant said:


> Πάντως και αυτό το αποτέλεσμα οι ελίτ το καθόρισαν -διότι και του Μπρέξιτ η παράταξη ειχε μέλη της ελίτ στην ηγεσία της, με πρώτον τον Μπόρις Τζόνσον, που άλλαξε γνώμη για το in/out όταν διείδε την ευκαιρία να κερδίσει την ηγεσία των Τόρηδων άρα και την πρωθυπουργία.



Α, ναι. Αυτό ακριβώς το σχόλιο ήθελα επίσης να κάνω στα περί ελίτ, μια και στα αφτιά μου συνέχεια κουδουνίζουν οι «super posh» προφορές του Τζόνσον, του Μάικλ Γκόουβ και του Φάρατζ. Θα με κάνουν ν' αλλάξω τη δική μου. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2016)

nickel said:


> Μη μου βάζεις με μία πρόταση προκλήσεις που θέλουν πολλή ώρα να απαντηθούν. Θεωρείς λογικό να επιβληθεί μια απόφαση τόσο σοβαρή για το μέλλον του Βασιλείου αλλά και της Ευρώπης από ένα αποτέλεσμα 52-48 σε ένα δημοψήφισμα του απόλυτου παραλογισμού; Εγώ όχι, και δεν θα το χωνέψω ό,τι κι αν πείτε. Και η δημοκρατία δεν είναι και δεν μπορεί να είναι ένας παρόμοιος τραγέλαφος.


Ναι. Εφόσον αυτός είναι ο κανόνας πριν αρχίσει το παιχνίδι, ναι. Ας ορίσουμε ως δημοψήφισμα τη διαδικασία όπου τα 2/3 πρέπει να συμφωνήσουν κλπ. και μαζί σου.


----------



## SBE (Jun 25, 2016)

Και πες ότι γίνεται δεύτερο δημοψήφισμα και το αποτέλεσμα είναι το ίδιο. Τότε τί θα γίνει;

Πάντως αυτά που με έκαναν να χαμογελάσω χτες ήταν: η συγκέντρωση διαμαρτυρίας έξω από τα γραφεία των εφημερίδων του Μέρντοχ στο Λονδίνο. Αυτό πήγαινε γάντι με τους πανηγυρισμούς των εφημερίδων του ότι χάρη στην δική τους εκστρατεία το αποτέλεσμα ήταν αυτό που ήταν. 

Η είδηση (από αυτό εδώ το άρθρο) ότι οι μόνοι που εμπιστεύεται το κοινό είναι οι εξής τρεις:
ο Μάρτιν Λιούις- δημοσιογράφος ο οποίος κάνει εκπομπές του στυλ "πώς να κάνετε οικονομία" και μέχρι πρόσφατα είχε και δικό του σάιτ με συμβουλές. Ο ίδιος έχει γίνει εκατομμυριούχος όχι κάνοντας οικονομία αλλά παίρνοντας προμήθεια από εταιρίες για τις οικονομικές συμβουλές που δίνει στο πλατύ κοινό. 
ο Ριτσαρντ Μπράνσον- μεγαλομανής επιχειρηματίας που κληρονόμησε την περιουσία του αλλά προβάλλεται ως αυτοδημιούργητος και τον ξέρει ο κόσμος γιατί πρωταγωνιστεί στις διαφημίσεις του. Κολλητός της βασιλικής οικογένειας και όλως κατά σύμπτωση σε αυτόν πηγαίνουν όλα τα δημόσια έργα και όλες οι επιχειρήσεις που ιδιωτικοποιούνται, εννοείται σε καλές τιμές. 
ο Μαρκ Κάρνι, πρόεδρος της Τράπεζας της Αγγλίας. Αυτόν τον εμπιστεύονται λιγότερο απ'όλους, λέει. Και μάλλον τον εμπιστεύονται γιατί δεν είναι Βρετανός (είναι Καναδός). 
Οπότε βέβαια τί να πεις σε ένα κοινό που δεν θέλει να ακούσει; Ελα ντε! (φυσικά ομοιότητες κλπ είναι τυχαίες). 

Στο μεταξύ οι εξελίξεις συνεχίζονται και σήμερα, παρόλο που είναι Σάββατο. Η πρωθυπουργός της Σκωτίας λέει ξεκινάει συνομιλίες με την ΕΕ για να συζητήσει πώς μπορούν να προστατέψουν το μέλλον της χώρας (κοινώς, πόσο γρήγορα θα γίνει δεκτή η Σκωτία στην ΕΕ αν γίνει ανεξάρτητη). Ο Βρετανός επίτροπος παραιτήθηκε, μάλλον διευκολύνοντας την κατάσταση, καθώς κάποιες χώρες- μέλη είχαν πει ότι θα έπρεπε να του αφαιρεθεί άμεσα κάθε σοβαρή αρμοδιότητα. Το ΗΒ θα ορίσει άλλον, αλλά μπορεί να είναι άνευ χαρτοφυλακίου. 

ΥΓ Αυτή η είδηση, περί του ποιούς εμπιστεύεται ο κόσμος, είναι επιβεβαίωση αυτών που διαπίστωσα όταν επιχείρησα να διδάξω μάθημα που είχε μέσα και πολιτικά, και οικονομικά και μηχανολογικά. Τα μηχανολογικά δεν ήταν πρόβλημα, αλλά στα άλλα κολλάγαμε. Οι γνώσεις των φοιτητών (μέση ηλικία 28) δεν πήγαιναν παραπέρα από καμιά επικεφαλίδα στα ΜΜΕ και καμιά είδηση ράδιο-αρβύλα από το τουίτερ. Ξέρανε όλες τις τηλεορασο-προσωπικότητες και τον Στηβ Τζομπς, κι αυτόν γιατί όλοι είχαν άιφον. Δεν διάβαζαν εφημερίδες, ή αν τις διάβαζαν δεν διάβαζαν πέρα από τις μεγάλες ειδήσεις. Δεν διάβαζαν βιβλία. Η κύρια πηγή ενημέρωσης για το τί γίνεται στον κόσμο ήταν οι κουβέντες στην πάμπ και το να μεταφέρουν λέξη προς λέξη πράγματα που είχαν ακούσει- χωρίς να τα έχουν επεξεργαστεί. Παπαγάλιζαν πολιτικά ορθές βλακείες περί ισότητας κλπ σαν μαθητές δημοτικού, χωρίς να έχουν προβληματιστεί ποτέ για το τί σημαίνει ισότητα, ελευθερία λόγου κλπ. Άνετα δηλαδή μπορούσα να τους μπερδέψω και να τους κάνω να αναθεωρήσουν με δυο ερωτήσεις- και που να κουβεντιάζανε με κανέναν σοβαρό προσηλυτιστή, δηλαδή! Από αυτή την εμπειρία ξεκίνησε η φράση "αυτός μάλλον είναι φοιτητής μου που τον έκοψα" που λέω κάθε τόσο (κοινώς, δεν υπάρχει λέξη για να περιγράψω την ηλιθιότητά του).


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 25, 2016)

Η συλλογή υπογραφών έχει ξεπεράσει το 1 εκατομμύριο. Έχω την αίσθηση όμως, όπως και πολλοί, ότι what has been done can't be undone. Παράλληλα τρέχει και petition για το Λονδίνο. Μιλάμε για πρωτοφανή πράγματα, δηλαδή. Εγώ πραγματικά λυπάμαι τους ανθρώπους που ψήφισαν remain.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2016)

SBE said:


> Και πες ότι γίνεται δεύτερο δημοψήφισμα και το αποτέλεσμα είναι το ίδιο. Τότε τί θα γίνει;





nickel said:


> Ωστόσο, διχαστικό θα ήταν και το αντίστροφο αποτέλεσμα.



Δεν κάνεις τέτοια δημοψηφίσματα εκτός αν είσαι 101% σίγουρος ότι θα έχεις αποτέλεσμα του επιπέδου 70%-30%. Άμα ανοίγεις τον ασκό και δεν μπορείς γρήγορα γρήγορα να τον ξανακλείσεις, το μόνο που μένει είναι να αρχίσεις να γράφεις την ετυμηγορία της ιστορίας: η μεγαλύτερη ιστορική μαλακία της αρχής του 21ου αιώνα.

Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω την πρεμούρα των αρμοδίων να το λήξουν προς την πλευρά της εξόδου. Έχει ενδιαφέρουσες ερμηνείες.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 25, 2016)

nickel said:


> Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω την πρεμούρα των αρμοδίων να το λήξουν προς την πλευρά της εξόδου. Έχει ενδιαφέρουσες ερμηνείες.


Αν εννοείς τους 6 που συναντήθηκαν σήμερα και πίεσαν για άμεση έξοδο, εγώ το εκλαμβάνω και λίγο τιμωρητικά. Του στυλ, άντε, θέλετε να φύγετε, κάντε και τις διαδικασίες να μας αδειάσετε τη γωνιά γρηγορότερα. Οι διαδικασίες έτσι κι αλλιώς θα είναι μακρές. Δεν ολοκληρώνεις από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη τις διαπραγματεύσεις. Αλλά ο Κάμερον έχει δηλώσει ότι θα παραιτηθεί τον Οκτώβριο, όχι τώρα, και ο χρόνος περνάει. Γι' αυτό πιέζουν για άμεση ενεργοποίηση του άρθρου 50 της Συνθήκης.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2016)

Ένα από τα πάμπολλα διασκεδαστικά που διαβάζω για να αντέξω τη ζούρλα των ημερών, αυτό είναι από φιλικό τοίχο:

— Να δω τη γραία με το βατραχί ταγιέρ να δείχνει διαβατήριο προκειμένου να κάνει κούλουμα στο Μπαλμόραλ Κασλ και το Χόλιρουντ Πάλας και τι στον κόσμο...
[...]
— Ήρεμα, παιδιά! Σας διαφεύγει μια ιστορική λεπτομέρεια: δεν είναι ο βασιλιάς της Αγγλίας που (από κάποια ιστορική συγκυρία) έγινε και βασιλιάς της Σκωτίας, είναι το ανάποδο: ο βασιλιάς της Σκωτίας κλήθηκε στην Αγγλία και του προσφέρθηκε το στέμμα της Αγγλίας (και Ουαλίας). Η Ελισάβετ είναι πρώτα βασίλισσα της Σκωτίας και μετά όλα τα άλλα. Η πλάκα θα είναι να της ζητήσουν οι Σκωτσέζοι να διαλέξει!


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2016)

oliver_twisted said:


> Αν εννοείς τους 6 που συναντήθηκαν σήμερα και πίεσαν για άμεση έξοδο, εγώ το εκλαμβάνω και λίγο τιμωρητικά. Του στυλ, άντε, θέλετε να φύγετε, κάντε και τις διαδικασίες να μας αδειάσετε τη γωνιά γρηγορότερα. Οι διαδικασίες έτσι κι αλλιώς θα είναι μακρές. Δεν ολοκληρώνεις από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη τις διαπραγματεύσεις. Αλλά ο Κάμερον έχει δηλώσει ότι θα παραιτηθεί τον Οκτώβριο, όχι τώρα, και ο χρόνος περνάει. Γι' αυτό πιέζουν για άμεση ενεργοποίηση του άρθρου 50 της Συνθήκης.



Αυτό σε πρώτη όψη, σε πρώτο ερμηνευτικό επίπεδο. Υποτίθεται ότι γίνεται και για να ηρεμήσουν οι αγορές. (Μπούρδες. Αν πειστούν οι αγορές ότι η Αγγλία θα βρεθεί εκτός ΕΕ και αρχίσουν να τρυπούν σιγά σιγά την τεράστια φούσκα της βρετανικής οικονομίας, κρατηθείτε από κάπου.) Μήπως θέλουν να πείσουν κάποιους ότι αυτά τα πράγματα δεν είναι παίξε-γέλασε, ότι δεν κάνεις δημοψηφίσματα για να ηρεμήσεις κάποια μερίδα του κόμματός σου, ότι δεν ψηφίζεις σε τέτοια δημοψηφίσματα ελαφρά τη καρδία για να διαμαρτυρηθείς που δεν κατέβασαν εγκαίρως τη γάτα σου από το δέντρο... Ίσως θα ήταν κι αυτό μια ερμηνεία.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 25, 2016)

Συμφωνώ με όλη μου την καρδιά, Νίκελ. Εντωμεταξύ, διάβαζα τα προηγούμενα ποστ του νήματος και πρέπει να πω ότι φέτος τα βραβεία του Καζαμία πάνε στον Ντοκ και στην SBE. Ούτε στον ύπνο μου αυτό το σενάριο!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 25, 2016)

Εγώ νομίζω ότι το κάνουν για να ηρεμήσουν οι αγορές απέναντι στην ΕΕ, όχι στη Βρετανία. Ο κυριότερος λόγος είναι τιμωρητικός, βέβαια. Κοινώς, δεν γίνεται να έχει κανείς και την πίτα ολόκληρη και τον σκύλο χορτάτο, όπως πίστεψαν οι Brexiteers.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2016)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Οι σκέψεις μου όλες αυτές τις ώρες είναι με τους φίλους Βρετανούς που ψήφισαν για την παραμονή. Προσπαθώ να βάλω τον εαυτό μου στη θέση τους, σε ένα ελληνικό δημοψήφισμα (εξίσου παρανοϊκό) για έξοδο της Ελλάδας από το ευρώ ή από την ΕΕ, και να πρέπει να ζήσω την απόφαση του 52% επειδή κάποιοι ήθελαν να κάνουν τη μαγκιά τους, να διαμαρτυρηθούν για του κώλου τους το χαβά ή να επιδείξουν την κολοσσιαία πολιτική και ιστορική άγνοιά τους. Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι μια τόσο ιστορική αλλαγή θα βασιστεί στο αμφίρροπο αποτέλεσμα ενός πανηλίθιου δημοψηφίσματος. Μια ελπίδα που διαφαίνεται είναι αυτή εδώ:
> 
> The petition calling for a second referendum, set up by William Oliver Healey, states: “We the undersigned call upon HM government to implement a rule that if the remain or leave vote is less than 60% based on a turnout less than 75%, there should be another referendum.”
> http://www.theguardian.com/politics...u-referendum-crashes-house-of-commons-website



Εντάξει, το δικό μας δημοψήφισμα δεν ήταν ξεκάθαρο σε σχέση με το δικό τους (με λίγα λόγια ήταν της πλάκας, ηλίθιο, για να μην πω του κ@@ου). Το οποίο επίσης, έγινε μέσα σε περιορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα 15 ημερών. Αυτοί είχαν ένα χρόνο μπροστά τους να ενημερωθούν και να προβληματιστούν. Οπότε δεν το λες παρανοϊκό κατά τη γνώμη μου. Θέλω να πιστεύω πως η μεγαλύτερη πλειοψηφία των Βρετανών όλο εκείνο το χρονικό διάστημα ήταν πλήρως ενημερωμένοι. Οπότε δεν τίθεται θέμα σύγκρισης με το δικό μας, που μιλούσε για το σχέδιο της συμφωνίας και τις περαιτέρω μεταρρυθμίσεις που ζητούν οι Βρυξέλλες.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 25, 2016)

Ναι, ήταν *τόσο *ενημερωμένοι: The British are frantically Googling what the E.U. is, hours after voting to leave it


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Ναι, ήταν *τόσο *ενημερωμένοι: The British are frantically Googling what the E.U. is, hours after voting to leave it



Κοίτα, Palavra διάβασα την παραπομπή σου απ' την _Independent_. 
Ναι, μου φαίνεται λίγο οικτρό εδώ και χρόνια η Κορνουάλη να δέχεται επιδοτήσεις μέσω κοινοτικών κονδυλίων,
παρά τις διαβεβαιώσεις κάποιων ό, τι δεν θα υπάρξει αντίκτυπος. 

unfollow.com.gr


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 25, 2016)

Άκουσε κανείς ότι η βρετανική οικονομία έπεσε από την πέμπτη στην έκτη θέση λόγω τής κατάρρευσης της στερλίνας;



drsiebenmal said:


> Another proof of "the elites' contempt of the popular vote", then... Sorry, no win this way.





nickel said:


> Θεωρείς λογικό να επιβληθεί μια απόφαση τόσο σοβαρή για το μέλλον του Βασιλείου αλλά και της Ευρώπης από ένα αποτέλεσμα 52-48 σε ένα δημοψήφισμα του απόλυτου παραλογισμού;



Εγώ θα έλεγα πως όχι*, αλλά τέτοιος κανόνας θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει από πριν, όχι να μπει εκ των υστέρων. Θα εξανίσταντο οι εξοδόφιλοι, όμως, και ο Κάμερον από την αρχή υποχώρησε μπροστά στις απαιτήσεις τους.

Όπως και να 'χει, ποτέ δεν μπορείς να ευχαριστήσεις τους πάντες: το πρώτο σκωτικό δημοψήφισμα το 1979 είχε μια παρόμοια ρήτρα, ότι τουλάχιστον το 40% τού εκλογικού σώματος έπρεπε να εγκρίνει τον νέο νόμο που θα δημιουργούσε κοινοβούλιο στο Εδιμβούργο. Με μικρό ποσοστό υπέρ (51.6%, πολύ κοντά στο προχτεσινό 51.9%) αλλά προσέλευση 64%, δεν ικανοποιήθηκε αυτό το κριτήριο. Ακολούθησαν διαμαρτυρίες από τους οπαδούς τού «Ναι», που επέμεναν ότι κέρδισαν, και καταγγελίες ότι οι εκλογικοί κατάλογοι ήταν ανενημέρωτοι. Τελικά το Εθνικό Κόμμα τής Σκωτίας απέσυρε την εμπιστοσύνη του από την κυβέρνηση μειοψηφίας Κάλλαχαν, επιφέροντας τη δραματική κατάρρευσή της· οι εκλογές που προέκυψαν έφεραν τους Συντηρητικούς στην κυβέρνηση για δεκαοχτώ χρόνια και τη Θάτσερ στην πρωθυπουργία για έντεκα. Το επόμενο δημοψήφισμα για τη Σκωτία έλαβε χώρα το 1997 υπό τη νέα κυβέρνηση Μπλαιρ, και δεν περιείχε τη ρήτρα του προηγουμένου. Αν και σημειώθηκε μειωμένη προσέλευση σε σχέση με το 1979, τα δύο ερωτήματα που έθετε εγκρίθηκαν αμφότερα με ενισχυμένα ποσοστά άνω του 60%.

* Για την ιστορία, 37,44% των εγγεγραμμένων ψηφοφόρων ψήφισε υπέρ τής εξόδου από την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση, 34,71% ψήφισε κατά, 0,06% ψήφισε λευκό ή άκυρο και 27,79% απείχε.



nickel said:


> ...στα αφτιά μου συνέχεια κουδουνίζουν οι «super posh» προφορές του Τζόνσον, του Μάικλ Γκόουβ και του Φάρατζ. Θα με κάνουν ν' αλλάξω τη δική μου. :)


Please, _Φάραα*ζ*_.



nickel said:


> Ένα από τα πάμπολλα διασκεδαστικά που διαβάζω για να αντέξω τη ζούρλα των ημερών, αυτό είναι από φιλικό τοίχο:



Αμ τους διαφεύγει και δεύτερη ιστορική λεπτομέρεια: η Βασίλισσα ταξιδεύει χωρίς διαβατήριο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Please, _Φάραα*ζ*_.



Γρήγορη παραπομπή:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ύριων-ονομάτων&p=219678&viewfull=1#post219678


----------



## SBE (Jun 25, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Θέλω να πιστεύω πως η μεγαλύτερη πλειοψηφία των Βρετανών όλο εκείνο το χρονικό διάστημα ήταν πλήρως ενημερωμένοι.


:lol::lol::lol::lol: H αισιοδοξία κάνει καλό. 
Στο μεταξύ ένα άρθρο στο οποίο κάποιοι που ψηφισαν Όχι εξηγούν γιατί. 
Διαβάζοντάς το βλέπω πολλά παράπονα τα οποία όμως δεν είναι αρμοδιότητα της ΕΕ. Παράπονα όπως ότι δεν λειτουργεί καλά το σύστημα υγείας, ότι υπάρχει οικονομική ανισότητα μεταξύ Λονδινου και περιφέρειας, η φτώχεια, το ότι οι εργοδότες προτιμούν φτηνά εργατικά χέρια κλπ. Όλα προβλήματα για τα οποία ευθύνονται οι κυβερνήσεις κι όχι η ΕΕ.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 25, 2016)

Όπως λέγαμε, οι πολιτικοί το έφεραν στο κεφάλι τους. Για νέο δημοψήφισμα πάντως δεν το βλέπω. Κοψοχέρηδες, άλλωστε, μπορεί να υπάρχουν αλλά όχι απαραίτητα τόσοι πολλοί, και όχι πριν να περάσει λίγος καιρός και να δούνε τι ακριβώς συνεπάγεται η έξοδος.

Μία άποψη που άκουσα είναι από τον πατέρα μου, ότι η πιθανή απόσχιση της Σκωτίας μπορεί να δράσει ως καταλύτης για εξελίξεις προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση, αλλά δεν πείθομαι. Αφ' ενός η εικόνα είναι κι εκεί θολή: υπάρχουν Σκωτσέζοι που ψήφισαν «Μέσα» ακριβώς για να μη συμβεί αυτό, και που δεν συμπαθούν τόσο την ΕΕ, ενώ αρκετοί είναι και εκείνοι που ψήφισαν «Έξω». Η ίδια η Στέρτζεον, σύμφωνα με κάποιες αναλύσεις, θα ήταν διστακτική για ένα δημοψήφισμα τόσο κοντά στο προηγούμενο, χωρίς την απαραίτητη προεργασία και χωρίς υψηλή πιθανότητα επιτυχίας. Αφ' ετέρου η ψήφος για την έξοδο στην Αγγλία συνδέεται με τον εθνικισμό εκείνης τής χώρας, και πιθανή υποχώρηση λόγω Σκωτίας θα δημιουργούσε εντάσεις. Ας μην ξεχνάμε άλλωστε ότι για να προσεταιριστεί τέτοιους ψηφοφόρους και να υπερφαλαγγίσει το Κόμμα Ανεξαρτησίας έκανε ο Κάμερον κάποιες από τις ατυχείς κινήσεις των τελευταίων δύο ετών.

Μια άλλη άποψη που κυκλοφορεί είναι ότι το δημοψήφισμα δεν είναι νομικά δεσμευτικό και το κοινοβούλιο μπορεί να το αγνοήσει. Αυτό ισχύει, αλλά θα ισοδυναμούσε με πολιτική αυτοκτονία για τους βουλευτές που θα το έπρατταν και απαξίωση των πολιτικών φορέων που θα το υποστήριζαν, εκτός κι αν αλλάξει άρδην η κατάσταση.

Ο πιο εύσχημος τρόπος που μπορώ να σκεφτώ για να αντιστραφεί η κατάσταση είναι να γίνουν εκλογές στους επόμενους μήνες με μανιφέστο την παραμονή στην ΕΕ. Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι μου φαίνεται ιδιαίτερα πιθανό, αλλά θα ήταν μια λύση, ειδικά και με την απειλή διάλυσης του ΗΒ. Τα μεγάλα κόμματα είναι και τα δύο σε πολύ άσχημη κατάσταση, πάντως, και μπορεί να θεωρήσουν άμεσες εκλογές ανεπιθύμητες. Επιπλέον, μια τέτοια εξέλιξη ίσως τελικά να οδηγούσε σε αποσχίσεις και νέα πολιτικά μορφώματα πάνω σε γραμμές φιλο- και αντιευρωπαϊκές. Αλλά πάλι, αυτό μπορεί να συμβεί ούτως ή άλλως.

Γενικά, όσο το σκέφτομαι και το αρχικό σοκ σβήνει... Συνειδητοποιώ ότι τέτοιες σκέψεις αντιστοιχούν σε άρνηση. Η παραμονή τού Βασιλείου στην ΕΕ είναι εξαιρετικά απίθανη, και θα χρειαστούν εξαιρετικά γεγονότα και ενέργειες για να μην προκύψει η αποχώρηση. Άλλωστε, σημαντικό κίνητρο για τους ψηφοφόρους τού «Έξω» ήταν η αδυναμία τής ΕΕ να μεταρρυθμίσει τον εαυτό της, και αυτό δεν αλλάζει. Αν καταφέρει να κάνει κάτι τώρα η Ένωση, αυτό θα είναι ευκολότερο χωρίς το ΗΒ.



nickel said:


> Γρήγορη παραπομπή:
> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ύριων-ονομάτων&p=219678&viewfull=1#post219678



Α, ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 25, 2016)

nickel said:


> Μη μου βάζεις με μία πρόταση προκλήσεις που θέλουν πολλή ώρα να απαντηθούν. Θεωρείς λογικό να επιβληθεί μια απόφαση τόσο σοβαρή για το μέλλον του Βασιλείου αλλά και της Ευρώπης από ένα αποτέλεσμα 52-48 σε ένα δημοψήφισμα του απόλυτου παραλογισμού; Εγώ όχι, και δεν θα το χωνέψω ό,τι κι αν πείτε. Και η δημοκρατία δεν είναι και δεν μπορεί να είναι ένας παρόμοιος τραγέλαφος.



Προφανώς και είναι άδικο αλλά είναι ακριβώς ο ορισμός της δημοκρατικής διαδικασίας. Οποιαδήποτε απόφαση, απ' όποιο σώμα κι αν λαμβάνεται, έχει ισχύ από την στιγμή που ψηφίζεται από το 50% + 1 άτομο*. Αν κάποια στιγμή αποφασίσουμε ότι είναι καλύτερο κάποιο άλλο σύστημα, βλέπουμε.

Ό,τι και να λέμε, η ΕΕ αντέδρασε γρήγορα κάνοντας δηλώσεις που σε απλά ελληνικά καταλαβαίνω ως "αφού το αποφασίσατε, άντε γεια κι ελάτε να τελειώνουμε με τις διατυπώσεις".



* εννοείται ότι αυτό είναι το δεδομένο εκτός κι αν υπάρχει πρόβλεψη για κάτι να έχει ελάχιστο πλειοψηφικό ποσοστό, π.χ. 2/3.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Προφανώς και είναι άδικο αλλά είναι ακριβώς ο ορισμός της δημοκρατικής διαδικασίας. Οποιαδήποτε απόφαση, απ' όποιο σώμα κι αν λαμβάνεται, έχει ισχύ από την στιγμή που ψηφίζεται από το 50% + 1 άτομο*. * εννοείται ότι αυτό είναι το δεδομένο εκτός κι αν υπάρχει πρόβλεψη για κάτι να έχει ελάχιστο πλειοψηφικό ποσοστό, π.χ. 2/3.



Άρα δεν είναι αυτός ο «ορισμός» της δημοκρατικής διαδικασίας ούτε είναι αντιδημοκρατικές οι διαδικασίες που προβλέπουν ενισχυμένη πλειοψηφία. Ούτε το εκλογικό σύστημα δεν μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε χωρίς ενισχυμένη πλειοψηφία.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 25, 2016)

Ας σημειωθεί εδώ ότι στη Βρετανία έχει παράδοση η απλή πλειοψηφία: ο κάθε βουλευτής με τέτοια εκλέγεται, και στο κοινοβούλιο ο κάθε νόμος με τέτοια ψηφίζεται. Η ενισχυμένη πλειοψηφία πρώτη φορά εισήχθη εκεί πριν από λίγα χρόνια (με τον νόμο για σταθερές βουλευτικές περιόδους), για την πρόωρη διάλυση του κοινοβουλίου. Τα διάφορα αναλογικά συστήματα έχουν μικρότερη ιστορία και χρησιμοποιούνται για τοπικά συμβούλια και τα εθνικά κοινοβούλια.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2016)

SBE said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol: H αισιοδοξία κάνει καλό.
> Στο μεταξύ ένα άρθρο στο οποίο κάποιοι που ψηφισαν Όχι εξηγούν γιατί.
> Διαβάζοντάς το βλέπω πολλά παράπονα τα οποία όμως δεν είναι αρμοδιότητα της ΕΕ. Παράπονα όπως ότι δεν λειτουργεί καλά το σύστημα υγείας, ότι υπάρχει οικονομική ανισότητα μεταξύ Λονδινου και περιφέρειας, η φτώχεια, το ότι οι εργοδότες προτιμούν φτηνά εργατικά χέρια κλπ. Όλα προβλήματα για τα οποία ευθύνονται οι κυβερνήσεις κι όχι η ΕΕ.



Ξέρει όμως να κόβει κονδύλια απλόχερα, και να κάνει συμφωνίες κατάπτυστες με χώρες όπως την Τουρκία και Λιβύη (το πήγα αλλού εκτός ΗΒ). Μάσησαν οι λαοί χρόνια τώρα κουτόχορτο ότι θα επωφεληθούν μέσα στην κοινή αγορά και πως η μόνη που επωφελήθηκε ήταν η Γερμανία. Αλλά τι να περιμένει κανείς με λεξιλογικούς Ευρωπαϊστές. 
Να γελάσω και εγώ.

Υ.Σ (Μου λες ότι και για όλα αυτά τα δεινά που περνά η Ελλάδα, δεν έχει ένα μερίδιο ευθύνης η Ε.Ε)


:):clap:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2016)

Το επόμενο κείμενο κυκλοφορεί τις τελευταίες ημέρες στο Διαδίκτυο. Συγγραφέας είναι ο άγνωστός μου κ. Στ. Κουρνιώτης, και ευχαρίστως συζητάω με οποιονδήποτε επί της ουσίας του. (Δεν έκανα τις γραμαμτικές διορθώσεις που θα έπρεπε να του έχω κάνει.)


Πρέπει να τα επαναλαμβάνουμε για να τα θυμόμαστε και να τα εμπεδώνουμε:

Οι χώρες της ΕΕ έχουν το καλύτερα οργανωμένο και πιο γενναιόδωρο κοινωνικό κράτος στον πλανήτη. Πουθενά αλλού (περιλαμβανομένων των ΗΠΑ, Ρωσίας, Κίνας, Ινδίας, Βραζιλίας, αραβικές χώρες, Τουρκία) δεν δίνονται τέτοιες συντάξεις, δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο σύστημα υγείας και τέτοιο δημόσιο σύστημα παιδείας.

Οι χώρες της ΕΕ έχουν την καλύτερα οργανωμένη αντιπροσωπευτική δημοκρατία. Πουθενά αλλού (περιλαμβανομένων των ΗΠΑ, Ρωσίας, Κίνας, Ινδίας, Βραζιλίας, αραβικές χώρες, Τουρκία) δεν υπάρχουν αντίστοιχα συντάγματα και νόμοι που να εφαρμόζονται αποκλείοντας σε τέτοιο βαθμό τα αυταρχικά καθεστώτα, επιτρέποντας την ελευθερία λόγου, προτρέποντας τους πολίτες να συμμετέχουν σε εκλογικές διαδικασίες, διαβουλεύσεις και γνωμοδοτήσεις, όχι μόνο να επιτρέπουν αλλά να προτρέπουν το συνέρχεστε και το συνεταιρίζεστε, να ενημερώνουν και να προωθούν τη διάδραση μεταξύ θεσμών και πολιτών.

Οι χώρες της ΕΕ έχουν την καλύτερα οργανωμένη και πιο δημοκρατική δικαιοσύνη. Πουθενά αλλού (περιλαμβανομένων των ΗΠΑ, Ρωσίας, Κίνας, Ινδίας, Βραζιλίας, αραβικές χώρες, Τουρκία) δεν απαγορεύονται με τέτοια ένταση η θανατική ποινή, τα βασανιστήρια, η κράτηση χωρίς δίκη και δεν προστατεύονται με τέτοια ένταση το τεκμήριο της αθωότητας και ισότητα απέναντι στο νόμο.

Οι χώρες της ΕΕ έχουν το καλύτερο και δημοκρατικότερο δίκαιο εργασιακών σχέσεων. Πουθενά αλλού (περιλαμβανομένων των ΗΠΑ, Ρωσίας, Κίνας, Ινδίας, Βραζιλίας, αραβικές χώρες, Τουρκία) δεν προστατεύεται τόσο πολύ ο συνδικαλισμός, τα εργασιακά δικαιώματα, η υγιεινή και ασφάλεια στην εργασία, πουθενά αλλού δεν διώκεται με τόση ένταση η παιδική εργασία, η ανασφάλιστη εργασία και η εκμετάλλευση.

Οι χώρες της ΕΕ έχουν το αυστηρότερο περιβαλλοντικό δίκαιο και προστατεύουν πολύ μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό της (πυκνοκατοικημένης) έκτασής τους σε σχέση με οποιαδήποτε άλλη χώρα του πλανήτη. Έχουν το αυστηρότερο δίκαιο ασφάλειας στα τρόφιμα, ελέγχου των καταναλωτικών προϊόντων, ελέγχου των φαρμάκων, και ότι άλλο μπορεί να φανταστεί κανείς.

Είναι η κατάσταση ιδανική; Όχι, και ούτε πρόκειται να γίνει ποτέ. Αλλά το θέμα δεν είναι η σύγκριση της σημερινής κατάστασης με μια ουτοπία (ποια άραγε; ) αλλά η σύγκριση με τον υπόλοιπο πλανήτη και η σύγκριση με τις προτάσεις όσων ζητούν το ξήλωμα της ΕΕ. Η σύγκριση αυτή είναι καταλυτική.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Αλλά τι να περιμένει κανείς με λεξιλογικούς Ευρωπαϊστές.


Γλωσσικό: Λογικοί ευρωπαϊστές ή Λεξιλόγοι ευρωπαϊστές. Το δικό σου δεν στέκει.




Raiden said:


> Υ.Σ (Μου λες ότι και για όλα αυτά τα δεινά που περνά η Ελλάδα, δεν έχει ένα μερίδιο ευθύνης η Ε.Ε)



Φταίει. Φταίει που δεν επιβλήθηκε πολλά χρόνια πριν ο κόφτης 3% του Μάαστριχτ. Φταίει που δεν απαιτήθηκαν μεταρρυθμίσεις έναντι χρημάτων νωρίτερα και με αυστηρότερη παρακολούθηση. Αυτά για αρχή.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 25, 2016)

nickel said:


> Άρα δεν είναι αυτός ο «ορισμός» της δημοκρατικής διαδικασίας ούτε είναι αντιδημοκρατικές οι διαδικασίες που προβλέπουν ενισχυμένη πλειοψηφία. Ούτε το εκλογικό σύστημα δεν μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε χωρίς ενισχυμένη πλειοψηφία.



Δεν είπα ότι είναι αντιδημοκρατική η ενισχυμένη πλειοψηφία. Καταφανώς διαφυλάσσει δικαιώματα που η θεωρητική εκδοχή της δημοκρατίας θα μπορούσε να καταργήσει από την μια μέρα στην άλλη γιατί ξύπνησε στραβά. Αλλά ο βασικός ορισμός της δημοκρατίας είναι το δίκιο της πλειοψηφίας και πλειοψηφία είναι το 50% + ένας/μία. Δεν μπορείς να πεις ότι είναι γελοίο κι ανεπίτρεπτο. Στην βάση του είναι το ίδιο δημοκρατικό με την ενισχυμένη πλειοψηφία, δεδομένου ότι και τα δυο συστήματα θα αφήσουν μια μειοψηφία (όσο μεγάλη κι αν είναι αυτή) παραπονούμενη. Πρακτικά αυτό έχει σημασία, γιατί θα μπορούσες να τραβήξεις την γραμμή σου στα 2/3, όμως έτσι θα ήταν ακόμα πιο άδικο αν μια επιλογή των 2/3 - έναν/μία δεν γινόταν δεκτή γιατί θα ήταν ένα άτομο κάτω απ' το όριο. Ο ορισμός "ενισχυμένη πλειοψηφία" είναι εν πολλοίς αυθαίρετος ενώ ο ορισμός "πλειοψηφία" είναι απολύτως προσδιορισμένος.

Λυπάμαι για τους Βρετανούς που θα μείνουν εκτός ΕΕ παρά την θέλησή τους αλλά το ΗΒ πληρώνει την συσσωρευμένη βλακεία των Βρετανών καμμενίστας, των μέσων ενημέρωσής τους και των κυβερνήσεών τους που καλλιέργησαν τον αντιευρωπαϊσμό. Η βλακεία πληρώνεται, όπως και ο λαϊκισμός. Είναι δυστύχημα που καλούνται να πληρώσουν και τα χλωρά μαζί με τα ξερά και μεγάλο κρίμα. Τίποτα άλλο.


----------



## SBE (Jun 26, 2016)

Περί πρόωρων εκλογών στο ΗΒ: θα ήταν μια πολύ καλή λύση γιατί συμφωνούν πολλοί ότι χρειάζεται η κυβέρνηση που θα διαπραγματευθεί την έξοδο να έχει την υποστήριξη του λαού, ΑΛΛΑ... το ΗΒ εχει σύστημα που κάνει τις πρόωρες εκλογές σχεδόν αδύνατες. Θα μπορούσαν να γίνουν αν τα 2/3 των βουλευτών τις ζητούσαν, αλλά δεν πρόκειται να γίνει. 

Περί συλλογής υπογραφών: έχει περάσει τα δυόμισι εκατομμύρια, αλλά φυσικά είναι μια τρύπα στο νερό. 
Περί αλλοδαπών εν ΗΒ: προφανώς πολλοί ανησύχησαν γιατί εχουν βαλθεί οι πάντες να μας διαβεβαιώνουν ότι δεν πρόκειται να μας διώξει κανένας. Ε, τότε ρε παιδιά τί το κάνατε ζήτημα το μεταναστευτικό;
Περι Κορνουάλλης και λοιπών περιοχών: Όλοι ζητάνε εγγυήσεις από το κράτος ότι θα αντικατασταθούν οι επιδοτήσεις της ΕΕ με ισόποση επιδότηση από το ΗΒ. Προφανώς κανένας δεν φαίνεται να αντιλαμβάνεται ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να ικανοποιηθούν όλοι. 
Περί αρχηγών του Μπρέξιτ: δεν δείχνουν μέχρι στιγμής ιδιαίτερα πρόθυμοι να αναλάβουν την έξοδο, που σε κάνει να αναρωτιέσαι τί στο καλό χτυπιόντουσαν τότε. 
Περί Β. Ιρλανδίας: διάβαζα ότι είναι στους όρους τς συμφωνίας της Μ. Παρασκευής ότι η Β. Ιρλανδία θα διέπεται απο το δίκαιο της ΕΕ. Αυτό ήταν το νομικό πάτημα που βρήκαν το Σιν Φέιν και ζήτησε ένωση με την ΔτΙρλανδίας. Ότι δηλαδή το ΗΒ παραβιάζει μονομερώς τους όρους της συμφωνίας ειρήνευσης. Έχετε γειά βρυσούλες.
Περί λοιπών συγγενών: λέει ότι το Μπρέξιτ θα πρέπει να επικυρωθεί και από τα κοινοβούλια Σκωτίας, Β. Ιρλανδίας και Ουαλλίας. Αν αληθεύει θα έχουμε σώου για μήνες ακόμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 26, 2016)

Για μένα πάντως έχει μεγαλύτερη σημασία από κάθε τι άλλο, επί του δημοκρατικού της διαδικασίας, το χάσμα γενεών στην επιλογή. Αν όχι αντιδημοκρατικό, είναι τουλάχιστον προβληματικό να ψηφίζουν τα 2/3 των ηλικιών 18-24 παραμονή, που είναι κι αυτοί που θα ζήσουν περισσότερο τις συνέπειες της απόφασης αυτής, και να τους πρεσάρουν οι συνταξιούχοι που ψήφισαν κατά 60% έξοδο. Όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά παραμονή στην ΕΕ ψήφισε η πλειοψηφία των πτυχιούχων και των φοιτητών, που πάλι τους πρέσαραν οι απόφοιτοι δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης και οι άνεργοι. Το μέλλον της χώρας επιλέγει παραμονή και το παρελθόν της επιλέγει έξοδο. Άδικο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2016)

Χέλλε, επειδή εσύ καταλαβαίνεις καλά τα στατιστικά, θα προσθέσω στο σχόλιό σου ένα στοιχείο και μια παρατήρηση που είδα στο ΦΒ και ελπίζω να συμφωνήσεις μαζί μου ότι η πρώτη ματιά, ιδίως στα στατιστικά, δεν είναι απαραίτητα και αποκαλυπτική:

Πρώτα, το στοιχείο:

Turnout of each age group in the EuRefResults:

18-24: 36%
25-34: 58%
35-44: 72%
45-54: 76%
55-64: 81%
65+: 83% (από SkyData)

Η παρατήρηση έχει να κάνει με το διάχυτο (όχι μόνο εδώ και όχι μόνο τώρα - ας θυμηθούμε το δικό μας «κλειδώστε τους παππούδες», δηλαδή) σκεπτικό ότι οι ηλικιωμένοι είναι, κατά κάποια έννοια, μειωμένου καταλογισμού πολίτες επειδή έχουν μικρότερο προσδόκιμο ζωής. Αναρωτιέμαι αν με αυτό το σκεπτικό θα έπρεπε να πληρώνουν αντίστοιχα καθόλου φόρους για παιδεία, μειωμένους για δημόσια έργα, και λιγότερους εν γένει για επιστημονική έρευνα και δημόσιες επενδύσεις εν γένει, διότι δεν θα προλάβουν να απολαύσουν τα αποτελέσματα και να κάνουν απόσβεση. Θα δεχτώ και τον αντίλογο ότι θα πρέπει να πληρώνουν περισσότερα για περίθαλψη και θα αναρωτηθώ αν θεωρείς πιο δημοκρατικό αυτό το σύστημα.

Δεν είναι στην ηλικία και τις φοβίες και τις ελπίδες των ψηφοφόρων το πρόβλημα. Το πρόβλημα είναι στην ουσία του δημοψηφίσματος. Δημοψηφίσματα με οικονομικό περιεχόμενο και για θέματα κοινωνικών δικαιωμάτων (φανερά ή υποκρυπτόμενα ως προς τη θεματολογία τους) απλώς δεν πρέπει να υπάρχουν επειδή τα αποτελέσματά τους είναι αναμενόμενα, καθώς επηρεάζονται και χρησιμοποιούνται λαϊκιστικά. Οικονομικό ήταν το περιεχόμενο του δικού μας περσινού δημοψηφίσματος, ανακάτεψε την κοινωνια, δημιούργησε διχαστικές ευκολίες και τελικά έγινε κουρελόχαρτο (μαζί με τη θέληση της πλειοψηφίας που ψήφισε ένα φάντασμα). Για θέματα κοινωνικών δικαιωμάτων είναι νομίζω αυτονόητο ότι κανένα σώμα ανδρών ψηφοφόρων δεν θα είχε δώσει δικαίωμα ψήφου στις γυναίκες, παρά μόνο αν είχαν φτάσει να τρώνε ξύλο καθημερινά στο σπίτι τους.

Οικονομική και κοινωνική θεματική είχε το δημοψήφισμα στο ΗΒ (θα ήταν αλλιώς αν είχε γίνει στην είσοδο - δεν θα υπήρχε στάτους κβο). Για λεφτά και για μετανάστες ήταν η κουβέντα, με σος από γραφειοκράτες των Βρυξελλών (που τους έκαναν τη μούρη κρέας με το Μπρέξιτ και θα τους έχουν τώρα απέναντι σε κάθε βήμα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2016)

<Κλεμμένο από το ΦΒ και εμπλουτισμένο>:

Λεξιλογία, έτος 2421:

*Robonickel 56* Επαναλαμβάνω ότι πρόκειται για αστικό μύθο και δεν υπάρχει ούτε μία σοβαρή τεκμηρίωση. Δεν θα το ξαναγράψω άλλη φορά και όποιος επιμένει, θα διακτινίζεται πάραυτα. *Όχι, δεν είναι αλήθεια ότι μετά το Brexit ακολούθησε ψηφοφορία για τη νέα επίσημη πρώτη γλώσσα εργασίας στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση και τα αρχαία ελληνικά έχασαν για μια ψήφο.* Τελεία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 26, 2016)

Προς θεού, δεν υπαινίσσομαι ότι φταίνε οι μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας πολίτες και θεωρώ ηλικιακά ρατσιστικό, χυδαίο και ανήθικο το "κλείστε τους παππούδες σπίτι". Λέω ότι το αποτέλεσμα του βρετανικού δημοψηφίσματος είναι άδικο στην βάση του ποιος επέλεξε τι. Σε ένα τέτοιο ζήτημα που θα επηρεάσει το μέλλον των νεότερων γενεών, πιστεύω ότι τα μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας άτομα θα έπρεπε να συζητήσουν περισσότερο μαζί τους για τι θέλουν τα παιδιά και τα εγγόνια τους. Δεν λέω ότι θα έπρεπε να ψηφίσουν ό,τι τους πουν, λέω ότι δεδομένου πως πρόκειται για ένα πράγμα με τεράστιες συνέπειες, μη αντιστρέψιμο και που θα επηρεάσει το υπόλοιπο της ζωής τους, θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη συνεννόηση μεταξύ των γενεών. Αν μη τι άλλο, να δημιουργούνταν μια πλατφόρμα αλληλοκατανόησης πάνω στο ζήτημα, ό,τι κι αν επέλεγε στο τέλος ο καθένας.

Ξέρω ότι το θέμα προβλήθηκε κυρίως ως οικονομικό και πιστεύω ότι αυτό ήταν και το λάθος της Remain πλευράς. Επικεντρώθηκαν σε -πολλές φορές- υπερβολικές και αποπροσανατολιστικές αναλύσεις οικονομικών συνεπειών, με όχι ιδιαίτερα ξεκάθαρο και τίμιο τρόπο, αντί να επικεντρωθούν σ' αυτό που για μένα είναι η σημαντικότερη πλευρά του ζητήματος: τους λόγους που οδήγησαν στην ευρωπαϊκή ολοκλήρωση και το τι έχει προσφέρει αυτή από άποψη επιπέδου ζωής, υγείας, ασφάλειας, συνεργασίας των λαών, ειρήνης, επιστημονικής και εκπαιδευτικής συνεργασίας και δικαιωμάτων και πόσο πισωγύρισμα είναι να διαγραφούν όλα αυτά και να πρέπει να νομοθετήσει κάποιος από την αρχή νόμους 4 δεκαετιών μέσα σε 2 χρόνια, χωρίς εγγυήσεις για ίσα αποτελέσματα και χωρίς το ατού της συνεργασίας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2016)

Ναι, αλλά η νέα στατιστική που έφερα δείχνει ότι κατά βάση (όπως και εδώ, άλλωστε) η νέα γενιά *αδιαφόρησε για το μέλλον της*. Η πλειοψηφία όσων ψήφισαν το θεώρησαν συνδεδεμένο με την ΕΕ, οκ, αλλά η πλειοψηφία της γενιάς *αδιαφόρησε*. Είτε θεώρησε όσα έχει δεδομένα, είτε αφέθηκε στο παραμύθι «έλα μωρέ, όλα τα κανονίζουν οι Ιλουμινάτι ή η Νέσι, ξέρω γω ποιος», είτε σκέφτηκε «εγώ θα αλλάξω τον κόσμο, μωρέ;» είτε απλώς βαρέθηκε -- στην πραγματικότητα, δεν συμμετείχε (και άρα δεν ξέρουμε καν τη θέση της, 36% είναι πολύ μικρή συμμετοχή).


----------



## Palavra (Jun 26, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Θέλω να πιστεύω πως η μεγαλύτερη πλειοψηφία των Βρετανών όλο εκείνο το χρονικό διάστημα ήταν πλήρως ενημερωμένοι.


Δες εδώ ενημερωμένους Βρετανούς υπέρ της εξόδου. Αν αυτοί απορρίπτουν τις αξίες της ΕΕ, δεν είναι απορίας άξιον που τους χαιρετίζει η Χρυσή Αυγή. Αυτό που δεν παύει να μου προξενεί απορία είναι η σύμπλευση μερίδας Ελλήνων με τέτοιους ανθρώπους.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 26, 2016)

Palavra said:


> [...]Αυτό που δεν παύει να μου προξενεί απορία είναι η σύμπλευση μερίδας Ελλήνων με τέτοιους ανθρώπους.



Είναι γιατί θεωρούν ότι ηττήθηκε η κακιά Μέρκελ. Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα έρθουν μέρες που θα συνειδητοποιήσουμε ότι η Μέρκελ, ό,τι και να της προσάψεις ως προς την άκαμπτη δημοσιονομική πολιτική, όχι μόνο φασίστρια δεν είναι, αλλά σε σχέση με κάτι σκουπίδια όπως ο Φαράζ μια χαρά πολιτική ασκεί. Αρκεί να σκεφτείτε τα δείγματα των πρώην ανατολικών χωρών σε σχέση με τους πρόσφυγες/μετανάστες και την Ελλάδα, και συγκρίνετε τη στάση της Μέρκελ. Εκεί να δω αυτούς που φορούσαν στολή SS σε ομοιώματά της. Ελπίζω να μην φτάσουμε να δούμε ναζιστικά και ξενοφοβικά κόμματα σε όλη την Ευρώπη. Ελπίζω η εξέλιξη αυτή με το ΗΒ να οδηγήσει την Ευρώπη σε μεγαλύτερη ενοποίηση και όχι σε μεγαλύτερη χαλάρωση. Θεωρώ πραγματικά ότι είναι ο μόνος δρόμος που θα μας φυλάξει από τον νεοναζισμό.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 26, 2016)

Μα υπάρχει και φοβερή παραπληροφόρηση. 

Συζητούσα τις προάλλες για την κακιά Γερμανία και μου έλεγαν ότι «μα πώς κάθεται η Γερμανία και λέει στους άλλους πόσους μετανάστες να πάρουν;» Εκτός του ότι αυτό δεν είναι εντελώς ακριβές, όταν απάντησα ότι η Γερμανία έχει πάρει ήδη 1 εκατομμύριο πρόσφυγες και μετανάστες παρά τα Πεγκίντα, η απάντηση ήταν «ναι, αλλά γιατί λέει στους άλλους πόσους να πάρουν;»

Σωστά, ας τους πάρει όλους η Γερμανία. Εμείς θα κάνουμε τους καλούς τροχονόμους, από 'δω παιδιά για την Ευρώπη, εμείς έχουμε λάσπη και Ειδομένη.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 26, 2016)

Έτσι. Και δυστυχώς αυτή η παραπληροφόρηση κινεί βουνά. Πού το διάβασα, εδώ νομίζω ή σε κάποιον τοίχο λεξιλόγου στο φου-μπου, ότι ζούμε σε μια post-factual democracy. Δεν πας να χτυπιέσαι εσύ, Παλ μου, και να λες γεγονότα, όταν το θυμικό παθαίνει ρίγη εθνικής συγκίνησης με τα ηρωικά ΟΧΙ και τα υπνωτικά εθνικά παραμύθια του μικρού πλην τίμιου έθνους που όλοι το ζουλεύουνε, ε, τότε πάντα η Γερμανία θα είναι η κακιά.

Έδιτ: και μιλάω εγώ τώρα, έτσι, που μια ζωή έκραζα τις αγορές που κάνουνε κουμάντο και το έλλειμμα δημοκρατίας στις αποφάσεις. Ε, πρώτον αυτό με τον Σύριζα ήταν μεγάλο wake-up call, και δεύτερον, ενώ συνεχίζω να τα πιστεύω αυτά, θεωρώ ότι το μη χείρον βέλτιστον, και αφού δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε αυτή τη στιγμή τουλάχιστον την κοινωνία που έχουμε στο μυαλό μας, η λύση δεν είναι να κατακερματίσουμε την Ευρώπη και να κλειστεί κάθε χώρα στον εαυτόν της, αλλά να κρατήσουμε τα τόσα θετικά της Ευρώπης (ειρήνη, διαφάνεια, δικαιοσύνη) και να προσπαθήσουμε για το καλύτερο. Η άλλη στάση είναι ακριβώς, κατ αναλογία, η πλατεία που φωνάζει να καεί να καεί το μπουρδέλο η Βουλή. Και ξεχνάει ότι κάποτε αντί για Βουλή είχαμε ανάκτορα ή ακόμα χειρότερα στρατιωτικές μπότες. Άμα πια!


----------



## Earion (Jun 26, 2016)

+1 :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 26, 2016)

Όλι, ρισπέκτ και αγκρί!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 26, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ναι, αλλά η νέα στατιστική που έφερα δείχνει ότι κατά βάση (όπως και εδώ, άλλωστε) η νέα γενιά *αδιαφόρησε για το μέλλον της*. Η πλειοψηφία όσων ψήφισαν το θεώρησαν συνδεδεμένο με την ΕΕ, οκ, αλλά η πλειοψηφία της γενιάς *αδιαφόρησε*. Είτε θεώρησε όσα έχει δεδομένα, είτε αφέθηκε στο παραμύθι «έλα μωρέ, όλα τα κανονίζουν οι Ιλουμινάτι ή η Νέσι, ξέρω γω ποιος», είτε σκέφτηκε «εγώ θα αλλάξω τον κόσμο, μωρέ;» είτε απλώς βαρέθηκε -- στην πραγματικότητα, δεν συμμετείχε (και άρα δεν ξέρουμε καν τη θέση της, 36% είναι πολύ μικρή συμμετοχή).



True, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλου είδους πρόβλημα κι έχει να κάνει με τον τρόπο που λειτουργεί η πολιτική. Στατιστικά το υπόλοιπο 64%, δεδομένου ότι δεν μπήκαν στον κόπο να ψηφίσουν, μάλλον θα μοιραζόταν πρακτικά ισόποσα, δηλαδή δεν νομίζω ότι θα άλλαζαν το αποτέλεσμα. Μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ότι το 36% αντικατοπτρίζει την μέση τάση των ηλικιών αυτών, άλλωστε είναι στατιστικά ασφαλές ποσοστό.


----------



## SBE (Jun 26, 2016)

Ένα άρθρο απο αμερικανό, σχετικά με το γιατί δημοψηφίσματα τέτοιου είδους χρειάζονται δικλείδες ασφαλείας

Britain's democratic failure


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 26, 2016)

oliver_twisted said:


> Έτσι. Και δυστυχώς αυτή η παραπληροφόρηση κινεί βουνά.



Μην ξεχνάμε όμως ότι η παραπληροφόρηση πιάνει γιατί υπάρχουν άτομα που θέλουν να παραπληροφορηθούν, δηλαδή που ψάχνουν να επιβεβαιώσουν την ήδη εδραιωμένη αντίληψή τους περί πραγμάτων. Είναι πιο εύκολο να πιστεύεις ότι τα πράγματα δεν πάνε καλά γιατί κάποιοι συνωμοτούν εις βάρος σου παρά την πιο πολύπλοκη εκδοχή των πραγμάτων.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 26, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> True, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλου είδους πρόβλημα κι έχει να κάνει με τον τρόπο που λειτουργεί η πολιτική. Στατιστικά το υπόλοιπο 64%, δεδομένου ότι δεν μπήκαν στον κόπο να ψηφίσουν, μάλλον θα μοιραζόταν πρακτικά ισόποσα, δηλαδή δεν νομίζω ότι θα άλλαζαν το αποτέλεσμα. Μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ότι το 36% αντικατοπτρίζει την μέση τάση των ηλικιών αυτών, άλλωστε είναι στατιστικά ασφαλές ποσοστό.



Να κάνω μια διόρθωση εδώ, γιατί το έγραψα υπό πίεση. Ασφαλώς δεν γίνεται το 36% που ψήφισε να αντικατοπτρίζει την μέση τάση και ταυτόχρονα το υπόλοιπο 64% να ψήφιζε έξοδο-παραμονή 50-50. Αυτό που εννοούσα ήταν ότι η τάση αντικατοπτρίζεται στην ψήφο αυτού του 36%, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι θα έβγαινε αυτό στην κάλπη. Πιο πιθανό θα ήταν το υπόλοιπο 64% να μοιραζόταν 50-50 κι έτσι να μην επηρεαζόταν το αποτέλεσμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2016)

Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει ένα βασικό λάθος στον συλλογισμό σου. Το 36% που ψήφισε *δεν είναι* στατιστικά συσχετιζόμενο δείγμα με το 64% που δεν ψήφισε, ακριβώς επειδή *δεν ψήφισε* (θεμελιώδης διαφορά). Συνεπώς, το υπόλοιπο 64% είναι στατιστικά απροσδιόριστο (τουλάχιστον με βάση το 36% που ψήφισε). Μια άλλη προσέγγιση είναι ότι η κατανομή τους θα μπορούσε να ακολουθεί το 52-48 του γενικού πληθυσμού (του οποίου είναι υποσύνολο) -- και είναι κοντά στο 50-50 που υποθέτεις, μια τρίτη προσέγγιση ότι θα μπορούσε να είναι τέτοια ώστε το σύνολο να προσεγγίσει τελικά το συνολικό 52-48 (δηλαδή πολύ πέρα από 52-48 μπρέξιτ). Με άλλα λόγια, δεν γνωρίζουμε επαρκή στοιχεία και άρα κάθε επέκταση της πρόβλεψης μόνο με βάση το 36% δεν θεμελιώνεται μαθηματικά.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει ένα βασικό λάθος στον συλλογισμό σου. Το 36% που ψήφισε *δεν είναι* στατιστικά συσχετιζόμενο δείγμα με το 64% που δεν ψήφισε, ακριβώς επειδή *δεν ψήφισε* (θεμελιώδης διαφορά).


Ναι, δεν είναι τόσο απλό· κανονικά θέλει έλεγχο μηδενικής υπόθεσης για να μπορεί κάποιος να πει εάν το ότι κάποιος δεν προσήλθε μπορεί και να αποκαλύψει συσχέτιση με συγκεκριμένη τοποθέτηση. Πάντως η διαδεδομένη προσέγγιση ήταν ότι μεγαλύτερη συμμετοχή θα σήμαινε και συσχέτιση με pro-Remain vote.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 26, 2016)

Δεν είναι αυτός ο συλλογισμός μου ακριβώς αλλά θα επεκταθώ λίγο αργότερα που θα γυρίσω σπίτι.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 26, 2016)

SBE said:


> Παράλληλα το μεταναστευτικό θα γίνει μείζον θέμα διότι σιγά μην κάθονται οι Γάλλοι να φυλάνε τη Μάγχη από τους οικονομικούς μετανάστες, κι από την άλλη πολίτες ΕΕ σαν εμένα δεν πρόκειται να πάνε πουθενά (κι αν επιχειρηθεί να τους απελάσουν θα αρχίσουν οι μηνύσεις).
> [...]
> Πριν προλάβουν να ολοκληρωθούν οι συμφωνίες θα έχει αρχίσει να φωνάζει ο απλός ευρωσκεπτικιστικός λαός να ξαναγίνει δημοψήφισμα, και δεν εννοούσαν ότι ήθελαν στ'αλήθεια να φύγουν, πλάκα κάνανε κλπ κλπ.


Μόλις άκουσα στις ειδήσεις ότι οι Γάλλοι απειλούν να ανοίξουν το Καλέ.

Σου αξίζει το Χρυσό Βραβείο Ανώτατης Μπρεξιτικής. Σε όλα μέσα έχεις πέσει :upz:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2016)

Οι Γάλλοι είναι λογικό να ζητούν γρήγορο και αυστηρό τέλος αλλιώς το 2017 θα έχουν πρόεδρο τη Μαρίν.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 26, 2016)

Ο Κόρμπυν αντιμετωπίζει δυσκολίες... Απανωτές παραιτήσεις μελών τού σκιώδους υπουργικού συμβουλίου. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ.



Zazula said:


> Πάντως η διαδεδομένη προσέγγιση ήταν ότι μεγαλύτερη συμμετοχή θα σήμαινε και συσχέτιση με pro-Remain vote.


Λογικό ακούγεται: ενώ αυτοί που καίγονταν να βγουν από την ΕΕ ως επί το πλείστον πήγαν και ψήφισαν, πολλοί άλλοι δεν προσήλθαν στα εκλογικά κέντρα λόγω απάθειας ή εφησυχασμού. Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση, αυτοί οι άνθρωποι θα ψήφιζαν αν περίμεναν ότι τελικά θα κέρδιζε η πλευρά τής εξόδου· στην πρώτη, τα πράγματα θα ήταν μάλλον πιο μοιρασμένα. Και αυτό χωρίς καν να υπολογίσουμε τα ποσοστά των νέων που υποστήριζαν την παραμονή στην ΕΕ, και που ψήφισαν σε μικρότερους αριθμούς. (Αυτό ήταν κάπως αναμενόμενο, διαβάζω, καθώς γενικά η τάση στις εκλογές είναι να αυξάνονται τα ποσοστά προσέλευσης με την ηλικία. Για κάθε πικραμένο δεκαεξάχρονο που διαμαρτύρεται ότι δεν τον άφησαν να ψηφίσει, φαντάζομαι ότι υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον δυο ή τρεις που απέφευγαν συνειδητά ή ασυνείδητα να ασχοληθούν με το δημοψήφισμα μέχρι που μαθεύτηκε το αποτέλεσμα.)


----------



## SBE (Jun 27, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Σου αξίζει το Χρυσό Βραβείο Ανώτατης Μπρεξιτικής. Σε όλα μέσα έχεις πέσει :upz:



Kαι που να δεις τις προβλέψεις που έκανε ο Κλέγκ...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 27, 2016)

Ανάρτηση στο facebook: 


> Brexit could be followed by Grexit, Departugal, Italeave, Czechout, Oustria, Finish, Slovakout, Latervia, Byegium. Only Remania will stay.


Και σχόλιο:


> Then we take Berlin.


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2016)

SBE said:


> Ένα άρθρο απο αμερικανό, σχετικά με το γιατί δημοψηφίσματα τέτοιου είδους χρειάζονται δικλείδες ασφαλείας
> 
> Britain's democratic failure



Καλημέρα. Να ευχαριστήσω για το παραπάνω άρθρο.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 27, 2016)

Ενδιαφέρον άρθρο: The EU will treat Britain like Greece
Εξηγεί πολλά, κυρίως όμως το γιατί ο Γιούνκερ φαίνεται τόσο απόλυτος απέναντι στους Βρετανούς. Το άρθρο έχει έναν σαφή υπαινιγμό ότι η επίθεση κάτω από το τραπέζι κατά του Γιούνκερ προερχόταν από τον Κάμερον:

Yet he attacked Brussels for years for domestic advantage. Mr Cameron campaigned hard against his appointment. Stories about Mr Juncker's alleged drinking and the war record of his father, a conscript in the Wehrmacht, emerged. Yet Juncker offered an olive branch by giving Jonathan Hill the financial services portfolio Mr Cameron craved, in order to preserve the City. He is profoundly angry.
[...]
No such goodwill exists for Britain, now an ex-member. Mr Johnson, the possible next prime minister, caused genuine and grave offence by likening the European project to the ambitions of Hitler. His declarations that Brexit will trigger events that unravel the entire project is, in effect, a declaration of war that must be met.

Recall how inflexible European leaders were during Mr Cameron’s attempted renegotiation, when he put a gun to their heads and threatened to leave unless they submitted to his demands. He has fired that gun in the air, and locked himself out the room. Britain’s only leverage is how much damage a messy Brexit would inflict on European economies. ​


----------



## Palavra (Jun 27, 2016)

Θυμήθηκα και αυτό το απόσπασμα από το *Why nations fail*:


*NO ONE WRITES FROM VINDOLANDA*


By AD 43 the Roman emperor Claudius had conquered England, but not Scotland. A last, futile attempt was made by the Roman governor Agricola, who gave up and, in AD 85, built a series of forts to protect England’s northern border. One of the biggest of these was at Vindolanda, thirty-five miles west of Newcastle and depicted on Map 11 at the far northwest of the Roman Empire. Later, Vindolanda was incorporated into the eighty-five-mile defensive wall that the emperor Hadrian constructed, but in AD 103, when a Roman centurion, Candidus, was stationed there, it was an isolated fort. Candidus was engaged with his friend Octavius in supplying the Roman garrison and received a reply from Octavius to a letter he had sent:

_Octavius to his brother Candidus, greetings.

I have several times written to you that I have bought about five thousand modii of ears of grain, on account of which I need cash. Unless you send me some cash, at least five hundred denarii, the result will be that I shall lose what I have laid out as a deposit, about three hundred denarii, and I shall be embarrassed. So, I ask you, send me some cash as soon as possible. The hides which you write are at Cataractonium—write that they be given to me and the wagon about which you write. I would have already been to collect them except that I did not care to injure the animals while the roads are bad. See with Tertius about the 8½ denarii which he received from Fatalis. He has not credited them to my account. Make sure that you send me cash so that I may have ears of grain on the threshing-floor. Greet Spectatus and Firmus. Farewell._​


The correspondence between Candidus and Octavius illustrates some significant facets of the economic prosperity of Roman England: It reveals an advanced monetary economy with financial services. It reveals the presence of constructed roads, even if sometimes in bad condition. It reveals the presence of a fiscal system that raised taxes to pay Candidus’s wages. Most obviously it reveals that both men were literate and were able to take advantage of a postal service of sorts. Roman England also benefited from the mass manufacture of high-quality pottery, particularly in Oxfordshire; urban centers with baths and public buildings; and house construction techniques using mortar and tiles for roofs.

By the fourth century, all were in decline, and after AD 411 the Roman Empire gave up on England. Troops were withdrawn; those left were not paid, and as the Roman state crumbled, administrators were expelled by the local population. By AD 450 all these trappings of economic prosperity were gone. Money vanished from circulation. Urban areas were abandoned, and buildings stripped of stone. The roads were overgrown with weeds. The only type of pottery fabricated was crude and handmade, not manufactured. People forgot how to use mortar, and literacy declined substantially. Roofs were made of branches, not tiles. Nobody wrote from Vindolanda anymore.

After AD 411, England experienced an economic collapse and became a poor backwater—and not for the first time. In the previous chapter we saw how the Neolithic Revolution started in the Middle East around 9500 BC. While the inhabitants of Jericho and Abu Hureyra were living in small towns and farming, the inhabitants of England were still hunting and gathering, and would do so for at least another 5,500 years. Even then the English didn’t invent farming or herding; these were brought from the outside by migrants who had been spreading across Europe from the Middle East for thousands of years. As the inhabitants of England caught up with these major innovations, those in the Middle East were inventing cities, writing, and pottery. By 3500 BC, large cities such as Uruk and Ur emerged in Mesopotamia, modern Iraq. Uruk may have had a population of fourteen thousand in 3500 BC, and forty thousand soon afterward. The potter’s wheel was invented in Mesopotamia at about the same time as was wheeled transportation. The Egyptian capital of Memphis emerged as a large city soon thereafter. Writing appeared independently in both regions. While the Egyptians were building the great pyramids of Giza around 2500 BC, the English constructed their most famous ancient monument, the stone circle at Stonehenge. Not bad by English standards, but not even large enough to have housed one of the ceremonial boats buried at the foot of King Khufu’s pyramid. England continued to lag behind and to borrow from the Middle East and the rest of Europe up to and including the Roman period.

Despite such an inauspicious history, it was in England that the first truly inclusive society emerged and where the Industrial Revolution got under way. We argued earlier (this page–this page) that this was the result of a series of interactions between small institutional differences and critical junctures—for example, the Black Death and the discovery of the Americas. English divergence had historical roots, but the view from Vindolanda suggests that these roots were not that deep and certainly not historically predetermined. They were not planted in the Neolithic Revolution, or even during the centuries of Roman hegemony. By AD 450, at the start of what historians used to call the Dark Ages, England had slipped back into poverty and political chaos. There would be no effective centralized state in England for hundreds of years.​


----------



## SBE (Jun 27, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Εξηγεί πολλά, κυρίως όμως το γιατί ο Γιούνκερ φαίνεται τόσο απόλυτος απέναντι στους Βρετανούς.



Δεν νομίζω ότι οι πολιτικοί παίρνουν στα σοβαρά προσωπικές επιθέσεις και διαφορές. Είναι το πρώτο μάθημα τς πολιτικής, άλλωστε, το ότι θα σου επιτεθούν και θα πρέπει να γίνεις παχύδερμος. 
Νομίζω ότι αυτό που έκανε η ΕΕ είναι απλή συντήρηση: Το ΗΒ έχει πάψει να είναι σοβαρός εταίρος και έχει γίνει εμπόδιο σε κάθε πρόοδο εντός της ΕΕ. Όλο γκρινιάζουν, φωνάζουν και απειλούν. Επιπλέον ο Κάμερον δεν έχει τη βαρύτητα που ίσως είχαν προηγούμενοι πρωθυπουργοί. Είναι ένας βουτυρομπεμπές που κάθισε στην καρέκλα κληρονομικώ δικαιώματι, και δεν φαίνεται να έχει αντιληφθεί τη σοβαρότητα της υπόθεσης. 
Εντωμεταξύ, θα πρέπει να σκεφτούμε και το άλλο: η ΕΕ είναι 28 χώρες, και πολλές από αυτές δεν είχαν ποτέ στενές ή φιλικές σχέσεις με το ΗΒ, και δεν έχουν την υπομονή που έχουν οι παλιοί καλοί σύμμαχοι με τις ιδιοτροπίες των Άγγλων. Δεν αισθάνονται ότι το ΗΒ οφείλει να είναι στην ΕΕ γιατί πολέμησε σε δυο πολέμους ή γιατί οι Γάλλοι και οι Γερμανοί και ξέρω γω ποιός άλλος θέλουνε να είναι όλοι οι μεγάλοι μαζί για να κουμαντάρουνε καλύτερα τους μικρούς ή για ιστορικούς λόγους κλπ κλπ. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, τί ήταν αυτό το συμβούλιο υπουργών των έξι ιδρυτικών χωρών το Σάββατο; Και διαβάζω ότι οι υπόλοιποι θα κάνουν το δικό τους συμβούλιο χωρίς τους έξι; Έχουμε δύο τύπους συμμετοχής στην ΕΕ, απλή και προνομιούχα για τα ιδρυτικά μέλη; 

Στο μεταξύ σήμερα συνεχίζεται η κατρακύλα της λίρας, παρόλο που μεσολάβησε Σαββατοκύριακο και περίμενα να έχουν ηρεμήσει τα πνεύματα. Εμ, πώς να ηρεμήσουν, με τόση αβεβαιότητα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2016)

Η πολιτικοοικονομική ραχοκοκαλιά της ΕΕ αυτή τη στιγμή είναι ο αρχικός γαλλογερμανικός άξονας (που τα κουβέντιασαν πρώτα μόνοι τους), η Ιταλία (που τα κουβέντιασε μετά με τους άλλους δύο και παρόντος του Τουσκ), η Ολλανδία και η Ισπανία (αν φτιάξει φιλοευρωπαϊκή κυβέρνηση). Με εκκρεμές το εκλογικό αποτέλεσμα στην Ισπανία, είπαν να τα πούνε οι τέσσερις με θεσμική τσόντα το Βέλγιο και το Λουξεμβούργο.

Ότι θα έχουμε συνεδριάσεις των 27 χωρίς το ΗΒ νομίζω ότι είναι απόλυτα αναμενόμενο. Νομίζω ότι ακόμα και οι Βρετανοί διπλωμάτες κατανοούν ότι δεν θα μπορούσαν να ζητήσουν να συμμετέχουν και από τις δυο πλευρές της διαπραγμάτευσης με το πρόσχημα ότι δεν έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί επισήμως...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2016)

:devil::inno: = είναι πλάκα, οκ;


----------



## SBE (Jun 27, 2016)

There's an app for it. A Remainder app.

Voted to Remain and now you’re heartbroken?:wub::scared:
Cheer yourself up by meeting someone who’s in the same boat!:clap::upz:
Remainder is the dating and social app for the 48%.
Sign up below and share your unique links on the next page to find out about exclusive cultural events in Remain friendly venues across the country.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2016)

Περιμένοντας τον daeman να ντύσει μουσικά το νήμα, προτείνω τους τίτλους:

Brexit φωτιά στη στράτα μου
Brexit στη φτωχογειτονιά
διάφορα πέρα brexit, έξω brexit κλπ


----------



## Palavra (Jun 27, 2016)

Το *Bremorser *το καταθέσαμε; Μόλις το ψάρεψα στο politico.


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Περιμένοντας τον daeman να ντύσει μουσικά το νήμα, προτείνω τους τίτλους:
> 
> Brexit φωτιά στη στράτα μου
> Brexit στη φτωχογειτονιά
> διάφορα πέρα brexit, έξω brexit κλπ



Σε πολιτικά νήματα αποφεύγω να διακόπτω τη συζήτηση, αλλά μια που το ζήτησες, Δόκτορα:

This is England - The Clash

Old England - The Waterboys

Hard Times of Old England - Steeleye Span / Hard Times of Old England Retold - The Imagined Village featuring Billy Bragg

Tricky things, wishes; we just might not get what we hoped for.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 27, 2016)

άφεριμ, bre~(σκέτο)!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 27, 2016)

Έχει κυκλοφορήσει η είδηση ότι στη συλλογή υπογραφών για τη διενέργεια δεύτερου δημοψηφίσματος περί Brexit οι υπογραφές είναι ψεύτικες, είδηση την οποία τα γνωστά ελληνικά σάιτ αναπαράγουν, δίνοντας διαφορετική εντύπωση για το μέγεθος του φαινομένου. Ωστόσο, διαβάζω αυτό: 77,000 fake signatures removed from second referendum petition
Μπράβο, οργάνωση! σκέφτομαι. Εντωμεταξύ, οι υπογραφές είναι πια πάνω από 3,5 εκατομμύρια.


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2016)

...
Ε, μια που σας διέκοψα κατά παραγγελία: 

Why the UK is in the EU (the verb tense depends on the tense next few days, weeks, months, whatever)






—The Foreign Office is terribly pleased; it's just like old times.
—Surely, we're all committed to the European ideal!
—Really, Minister... Ha ha ha.
—If not, why are we pressing for an increase in the membership?
—Well, for the same reason. It's just like the United Nations, in fact. The more members it has, the more arguments it can stir up, the more futile and impotent it becomes.
—Apalling cynicism.
—Yes. We call it "diplomacy", Minister.


Yes Minister, S01E05: The Writing on the Wall, 1980


----------



## Palavra (Jun 27, 2016)

Δεν μπορεί, κάποιος μας κάνει πλάκα. Τη συλλογή υπογραφών την άρχισε ένας Brexiteer πριν το δημοψήφισμα γιατί φοβόταν πως ήταν μπροστά το Remain και τώρα αυτό προσπαθεί να υποστηρίξει ότι εννοούσε κάτι άλλο από αυτό που είπε. Εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Δεν μπορεί, κάποιος μας κάνει πλάκα. Τη συλλογή υπογραφών την άρχισε ένας Brexiteer πριν το δημοψήφισμα γιατί φοβόταν πως ήταν μπροστά το Remain και τώρα αυτό προσπαθεί να υποστηρίξει ότι εννοούσε κάτι άλλο από αυτό που είπε. Εδώ.



Petition for second EU referendum may have been manipulated
Data shows citizens of other countries may have signed petition meant only for British citizens and UK residents

A petition calling for a second EU referendum which has gained more than 3 million signatures is under investigation by parliamentary authorities.

The House of Commons petitions committee has confirmed that 77,000 signatures, which were added fraudulently, have been removed. A tweet by the committee said that it would continue to monitor the petition for suspicious activity.

The request for another referendum on the parliament’s official petitions website should have been signed only by UK residents and British citizens living either in the UK or abroad.

The petition’s data showed signatories from countries around the world, including Iceland, the Cayman Islands and Tunisia, and in some cases there were more signatures than the total population.

Despite Vatican City having a total population of just 800, more than 39,000 residents of the tiny city state appeared to have signed the petition at midday on Sunday, before fake signatures began to be removed.

Helen Jones, the chair of the petitions committee, said that those signatures discovered to be fake would be “removed” and said such fraud “undermines the process of parliamentary democracy”.

She said: “The Government Digital Service are taking action to investigate and, where necessary, remove fraudulent signatures. People adding fraudulent signatures to this petition should know that they undermine the cause they pretend to support.

“It is clear that this petition is very important to a substantial number of people. The petitions committee will be considering the petition at its meeting next week, and will decide whether or not to schedule a debate on it.”
...
The website’s only identity “test” is a simple checkbox asking to confirm you are either a British citizen or that you are a resident of the UK. While postcodes are required, street addresses are not and no proof of ID is needed.
...
Meanwhile, some UK residents have been tweeting to encourage followers from other countries to use their postcodes in order to let them add their names to the list.
...

The petition was started by leave activist William Oliver Healey in May, when polls suggested remain would win. Parliament must consider all petitions that reach a threshold of 100,000 votes for a debate.

On Sunday, Healey posted a statement on his Facebook page attempting to distance himself from the petition. He wrote: 

“Due to the result, the petition has been hijacked by the remain campaign. Admittedly, my actions were premature, however, my intentions were as stated above.

“There was no guarantee of a leave victory at that time. Having said that, if it had not been mine, it would have been orchestrated by someone on the remain campaign."
[...]

http://www.theguardian.com/politics...econd-eu-referendum-may-have-been-manipulated


----------



## Palavra (Jun 27, 2016)

Το αστείο είναι ότι προσπαθεί να πει, εκ των υστέρων, ότι δεν γίνεται αυτό που θα ζητούσε να γίνει αν δεν είχε βγει το αποτέλεσμα που ήθελε. Από τον παραπάνω σύνδεσμο:

The logistical probability of getting a turnout to be a minimum of 75% and of that, 60% of the vote must be one or the other (leave or remain) is in my opinion next to impossible without a compulsory element to the voting system.​


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 28, 2016)

Η Ουάσινγκτον Ποστ ανέδειξε ένα «διορατικό» σχόλιο από τον ιστότοπο της Γκάρντιαν· για όσους δεν μπορούν να το δουν, το δημοσίευσε και η Ιντιπέντεντ. Εγώ κρατάω το κομμάτι που λέει πως ό,τι και να κάνει ο Μπόρις Τζόνσον χαμένος θα βγει. Για τα υπόλοιπα έχω κάποιες αμφιβολίες.



SBE said:


> Περί πρόωρων εκλογών στο ΗΒ: θα ήταν μια πολύ καλή λύση γιατί συμφωνούν πολλοί ότι χρειάζεται η κυβέρνηση που θα διαπραγματευθεί την έξοδο να έχει την υποστήριξη του λαού, ΑΛΛΑ... το ΗΒ εχει σύστημα που κάνει τις πρόωρες εκλογές σχεδόν αδύνατες. Θα μπορούσαν να γίνουν αν τα 2/3 των βουλευτών τις ζητούσαν, αλλά δεν πρόκειται να γίνει.



Υπάρχει και εναλλακτική: αν η κυβέρνηση χάσει ψήφο εμπιστοσύνης και στις επόμενες δύο εβδομάδες δεν σχηματιστεί νέα κυβέρνηση που να λάβει την εμπιστοσύνη τής Βουλής των Κοινοτήτων, προκηρύσσονται εκλογές. Εκεί δεν μιλάμε για 434 ψήφους, αλλά για το κλασικό 50% + 1 των παρόντων βουλευτών, δηλαδή με μια πρόχειρη εκτίμηση έως 321/322 ψήφους (ανάλογα με το αν θα έχει στο μεταξύ πληρωθεί η κενή έδρα τής Τζο Κοξ).



SBE said:


> Περί λοιπών συγγενών: λέει ότι το Μπρέξιτ θα πρέπει να επικυρωθεί και από τα κοινοβούλια Σκωτίας, Β. Ιρλανδίας και Ουαλλίας. Αν αληθεύει θα έχουμε σώου για μήνες ακόμα.



Απ' ό,τι διαβάζω, συνταγματικά δεν υπάρχει τέτοια απαίτηση: τα κοινοβούλια αυτά θα χρειαστεί να συμφωνήσουν σε κάποια πράγματα που θα πρέπει να κανονιστούν μεταξύ των χωρών τους και του ΗΒ, αλλά δεν είναι αναγκαία η συμφωνία τους για την έξοδο από την ΕΕ. Δεδομένου ότι η συμμετοχή στην Ένωση είναι κυρίως θέμα διεθνών σχέσεων, και αυτές αποτελούν τομέα αποκλειστικής ευθύνης τού βρετανικού κοινοβουλίου, ο λόγος των νομοθετών στο Ουεστμίνστερ είναι που μετράει.



drsiebenmal said:


> :devil::inno: = είναι πλάκα, οκ;



Θα 'λεγα πως είναι μια από τις περιπτώσεις όπου η πιο εξόφθαλμη απάτη είναι και πιο αστεία. Να μη χρειάζεται να ψαχνόμαστε κιόλας, δηλαδή. (Όχι ότι θα τη γλύτωνα, όμως· έψαξα για χάρτη των κρουσμάτων, έτσι για να συγκρίνω, αλλά δεν βρήκα τίποτα.)


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Η Ουάσινγκτον Ποστ ανέδειξε ένα «διορατικό» σχόλιο από τον ιστότοπο της Γκάρντιαν· για όσους δεν μπορούν να το δουν, το δημοσίευσε και η Ιντιπέντεντ. Εγώ κρατάω το κομμάτι που λέει πως ό,τι και να κάνει ο Μπόρις Τζόνσον χαμένος θα βγει. Για τα υπόλοιπα έχω κάποιες αμφιβολίες.



Ένας Ιάπωνας Τζόνσον που θα είχε συνειδητοποιήσει το μέγεθος της καταστροφικής του ανευθυνότητας, θα είχε ήδη δώσει μια λύση στο προσωπικό του πρόβλημα με ένα παραδοσιακό σεπούκου.


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2016)

Ας μη λείπει και ο εξοργισμένος Τζον Όλιβερ:


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2016)

Καλημέρα. Ξεκινάμε με σκοτσέζικη προφορά για να πάει καλά η μέρα.

Angus Robertson MP has told the House of Commons that the Scottish National Party (SNP) has “no intention of seeing Scotland being taken out of Europe.”


----------



## Palavra (Jun 28, 2016)

Ένα είναι σίγουρο, πως πράγματι πολλοί Brexiteers ψήφισαν για μια διαφορετική Ευρώπη: Brexit: Wave of hate crime and racial abuse reported following EU referendum


----------



## SBE (Jun 28, 2016)

Nα σου πω την αλήθεια, Παλ, εγώ μέχρι να βγουν συγκριτικές στατιστικές σε σχέση με πριν το δημοψήφισμα, κρατάω μικρό καλάθι. Ο ρατσισμός κλπ υπήρχε κι από πριν, και μπορεί μερικοί θερμόαιμοι να αποθρασύνθηκαν, αλλά και πριν έτσι ήταν. Δηλαδή πριν την Πέμπτη τί τους συγκρατούσε; Το ότι δεν ήξεραν τί ψήφιζαν οι γείτονές τους; Μα δεν ήταν κρυφό για τους περισσότερους τί ψήφιζαν οι γείτονές τους. Ολόκληρες συνοικίες ήταν υπέρ του Μπρέξιτ. Χτες π.χ. έπαιρναν συνέντευξη περαστικούς σε μια συνοικία και τους έλεγε ένας τύπος με τατουάζ ναζιστικά τί ψήφισε. Ε, δεν πήγε ο τύπος την Παρασκευή το πρωί να κάνει τα τατουάζ. Τα είχε από πριν. 

Αυτό που πάντα βρίσκω ακατανόητο στο ΗΒ είναι ότι οι Άγγλοι δεν περιορίζονται στα λόγια όταν τους ενοχλεί κάτι. Δηλαδή ο ρατσιστής της γειτονιάς μου δεν πρόκειται απλώς να με βρίζει πίσω από την πλάτη μου, μέσα στο σπίτι του, μπροστά τους κολλητούς του που θα συμφωνούν μαζί του για το πόσο κακοί είναι οι ξένοι αλλά θα μένει εκεί η υπόθεση. Όχι, θα θέλει και να μου ξεφουσκώσει τα λάστιχα, και να μου πετροβολήσει τα τζάμια και να μου αφήνει ραβασάκια που θα μου λένε να φύγω. Και μπορεί καμιά μέρα να αποφασίσουν όλοι μαζί να με λιντσάρουν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 28, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Θα 'λεγα πως είναι μια από τις περιπτώσεις όπου η πιο εξόφθαλμη απάτη είναι και πιο αστεία. Να μη χρειάζεται να ψαχνόμαστε κιόλας, δηλαδή. (Όχι ότι θα τη γλύτωνα, όμως· έψαξα για χάρτη των κρουσμάτων, έτσι για να συγκρίνω, αλλά δεν βρήκα τίποτα.)



Ευκολάκι. Ο χάρτης κρουσμάτων, όπως είναι φυσικό, δείχνει μαυρισμένο όλο το ΗΒ. Για την ακρίβεια, ο πλήρης χάρτης είναι τούτος:


----------



## Palavra (Jun 28, 2016)

SBE said:


> Δηλαδή πριν την Πέμπτη τί τους συγκρατούσε;


Κοίτα, κι εδώ όταν βγήκαν τα αποτελέσματα του δημοψηφίσματος, τα «Στις τρύπες σας, νεοφιλελεύθερα σκουλίκια, εμπρός για μια περήφανη Ελλάδα!» πολλαπλασιάστηκαν εκθετικά. Επομένως η απάντηση σε αυτό είναι ότι δεν είχαν μετρηθεί και δεν ήξεραν πόσοι είναι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 28, 2016)

SBE said:


> Αυτό που πάντα βρίσκω ακατανόητο στο ΗΒ είναι ότι οι Άγγλοι δεν περιορίζονται στα λόγια όταν τους ενοχλεί κάτι. Δηλαδή ο ρατσιστής της γειτονιάς μου δεν πρόκειται απλώς να με βρίζει πίσω από την πλάτη μου, μέσα στο σπίτι του, μπροστά τους κολλητούς του που θα συμφωνούν μαζί του για το πόσο κακοί είναι οι ξένοι αλλά θα μένει εκεί η υπόθεση. Όχι, θα θέλει και να μου ξεφουσκώσει τα λάστιχα, και να μου πετροβολήσει τα τζάμια και να μου αφήνει ραβασάκια που θα μου λένε να φύγω. Και μπορεί καμιά μέρα να αποφασίσουν όλοι μαζί να με λιντσάρουν.



Θα πρέπει η επόμενη κυβέρνηση να ασχοληθεί επιτέλους σοβαρά με αυτό το πρόβλημα, αλλά δεν έχω και πολλές ελπίδες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 28, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Κοίτα, κι εδώ όταν βγήκαν τα αποτελέσματα του δημοψηφίσματος, τα «Στις τρύπες σας, νεοφιλελεύθερα σκουλίκια, εμπρός για μια περήφανη Ελλάδα!» πολλαπλασιάστηκαν εκθετικά. Επομένως η απάντηση σε αυτό είναι ότι δεν είχαν μετρηθεί και δεν ήξεραν πόσοι είναι.



Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι απλά βρήκαν πάτημα και μπορούν πλέον ελεύθερα να εκφράσουν το μίσος τους γιατί θεωρούν ότι έχουν την στήριξη της πλειοψηφίας, άρα εν μέρει αυτό που λέει η Παλ. Η αντίρρησή μου είναι ότι πιστεύω πως θα ήταν πιο συγκρατημένοι αν δεν έβγαινε το Leave, παρότι θα είχαν αποδεδειγμένα μεγάλους αριθμούς ομοϊδεατών με βάση το αποτέλεσμα. Δηλαδή νομίζω πως θεωρούν ότι το αποτέλεσμα "νομιμοποιεί" την συμπεριφορά τους.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 28, 2016)

Βέβαια ομοϊδεάτες τους δεν είναι όσοι ψήφισαν για την έξοδο, αλλά μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί κάποιοι θα το πίστευαν αυτό. Νομίζω υπάρχει και ένα άλλο κίνητρο εδώ: θριαμβολογία, καθώς με το αποτέλεσμα του δημοψηφίσματος μοιάζει πιο πιθανό να γίνει αυτό που επιθυμούν, και να σηκωθούν οι ξένοι να φύγουν. Αν τελικά η Βρετανία βγει από την Ένωση αλλά παραμείνει στην ενιαία αγορά, θα αντιδράσουν άσχημα.

Το δημοψήφισμα έβγαλε στην επιφάνεια πόθους και φοβίες εντελώς αντίθετους μεταξύ τους, και αρχίζω να σκέφτομαι ότι οποιοδήποτε αποτέλεσμα θα οδηγούσε μακροπρόθεσμα σε γενικευμένη απογοήτευση. Ακόμα και αν κέρδιζε η άλλη πλευρά, πολλοί θα το μετάνιωναν γιατί είχαν ψηφίσει (διστακτικά ίσως) για την παραμονή σε μια ΕΕ όπως είναι τώρα, ή και πιο μαζεμένη, και όχι πιο ενοποιημένη όπως μπορεί να καταλήξει να είναι σε λίγα χρόνια ως αντίδραση στα θεσμικά προβλήματα που την ταλαιπωρούν. Η έξοδος θα καταφέρει κάτι παρόμοιο: είτε θα είναι λάιτ, στην οποία περίπτωση θα μειωθεί το πιθανό κόστος για τη χώρα αλλά για τους περισσότερους Brexiteers θα καταλήξει το χειρότερο από τους δύο κόσμους, είτε θα είναι βαθύτερο το διαζύγιο και οι επιπτώσεις θα γίνουν πιο εμφανείς σε μεγαλύτερη μερίδα τού πληθυσμού, αν και οι Άγγλοι εθνικιστές θα μείνουν ευχαριστημένοι με λιγότερους μετανάστες και ενδεχομένως Σκωτσέζους.

Όταν εξετάζεις τα διάφορα σενάρια και βλέπεις ότι πιο ικανοποιημένοι έχουν τη δυνατότητα να μείνουν οι ακραίοι, αντιλαμβάνεσαι πόσο λάθος ήταν το δημοψήφισμα. Τελικά το δίδαγμα είναι παλιό και γνωστό:








Hellegennes said:


> Ευκολάκι. Ο χάρτης κρουσμάτων, όπως είναι φυσικό, δείχνει μαυρισμένο όλο το ΗΒ. Για την ακρίβεια, ο πλήρης χάρτης είναι τούτος:



Για χάρτη τής Βρετανίας έψαχνα, αλλά κι αυτός χρήσιμος είναι. Πάντως δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω αν υπήρξαν κρούσματα και στο Γιβραλτάρ...


----------



## Palavra (Jun 28, 2016)

Προσκυνάω:


As [Farage] was booed and heckled, the parliament’s president, Martin Schulz, tried to restore order, telling MEPs: “I understand that you are emotional, but you’re acting like Ukip normally acts in the chamber. So please don’t imitate them.”
[...]
The former Belgian prime minister Guy Verhofstadt said: “I am shocked, Mr Farage. You are presenting yourself as the defender of the little man, while you have an offshore financial construction.”

As Farage laughed, Verhofstadt added: “OK, let’s be positive, we are getting rid of the biggest waste of EU budget: your salary.”​https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/jun/28/meps-boo-nigel-farage-insults-in-european-parliament


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 28, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Για χάρτη τής Βρετανίας έψαχνα, αλλά κι αυτός χρήσιμος είναι.


Δούκα, με ιντριγκάρεις. Πού έψαξες και δεν βρήκες; :) Να ένας χάρτης (έχει κι άλλα στοιχεία) από *εδώ*, π.χ.





(Γιβραλτάρ δεν έψαξα, πάντως... :) )


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 28, 2016)

Μέχρι το 1996 που ήρθε η απαγόρευση εξαγωγών, πάντως, τα περιστατικά ήταν τόσο πολλά που κάλυπταν όλην την χώρα.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 28, 2016)

Μετά τον πρωθυπουργό, σειρά είχε και η παραίτηση του προπονητή τής Εθνικής Αγγλίας. Τα σχετικά αστεία δίνουν και παίρνουν.



drsiebenmal said:


> Δούκα, με ιντριγκάρεις. Πού έψαξες και δεν βρήκες;



Πώς να μη φανώ ανίκανος... Πώς να μη φανώ ανίκανος... Αχά!

Μα ο χάρτης δεν είναι του 1992, Δόκτωρ, δεν μας κάνει... :inno:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 28, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Μα ο χάρτης δεν είναι του 1992, Δόκτωρ, δεν μας κάνει... :inno:


Σωστό, αλλά δίνει αρκετά hints...


----------



## SBE (Jun 28, 2016)

Τα κρούσματα μπορεί να εμφανίστηκαν εκεί, αλλά όλη η χώρα- και σχεδόν όλη η Ευρώπη- έφαγε τις τρελλές αγελάδες. Κι εγώ μαζί, παρεμπιπτόντως, γιατί όταν πρωτοήρθα ΗΒ συγκατοικούσα με κάτι Σκωτσεζόπουλα και όλοι μαζί ρημάζαμε ό,τι πιο φτηνό είχε το σουπερμάρκετ από βιομηχανικό κρέας. Αααααα (αναπολώ τώρα), πόσο νερό κύλησε στον Τάμεση από την εποχή που άπαξ εβδομαδιαίως τρώγαμε chicken Kiev ή όπως το έλεγε κάποιος γνωστός μου, chicken Chernobyl. ΦΙλετάκια κοτοπρωτεΐνης, γεμιστά με κάτι που είχε γεύση σαν λιωμένο κύβο Κνόρ λαχανικών. Τι εποχές αθωότητας, που δεν είχα ακόμα ακούσει για το μηχανικά διαχωρισμένο κρέας και νόμιζα ότι τα κοτόπουλα προέρχονταν από συνθήκες κοτετσιού σαν την προγιαγιάς μου στο χωριό κι οι αγελάδες βόσκανε στα λιβάδια la vache qui rit κλπ κλπ. Ήμουν τόσο αθώο παιδί που όταν πρωτοείδα Πρινγκλς αναρωτήθηκα πως καταφέρανε να κόψουν τις πατάτες έτσι και τί κάνουν με την υπόλοιπη πατάτα που πάει χαμένη. 

Πίσω στα ρατσιστικά: Έλλη, δε νομίζω ότι κόβεται η συνήθεια των Αγγλοσαξόνων να θέλουν να πάρουν το νόμο στα χέρια τους (και συχνά το νόμο που δεν υπάρχει αλλά θα θέλανε να υπάρχει). Δεν είναι μόνο ο ρατσισμός, είναι κι άλλα ζητήματα. Αν θυμάσαι πριν μερικά χρόνια η Σαν και κάποιες άλλες εφημερίδες είχαν κάνει μεγάλο ζήτημα την παιδεραστία στην κοινωνία, είχαν πείσει τους πάντες ότι κινδυνεύουν τα παιδιά τους (είχα κάτι φίλους γονείς ανήλικων σοβαρούς και μορφωμένους ανθρώπους και τους είχε πιάσει κι αυτούς πανικός) και είχαν παράνομα δημοσιοποιήσει ονόματα καταδικασμένων για τέτοια αδικήματα, με αποτέλεσμα να την πληρώσουν συνονόματοί τους και μια παιδίατρος που είδαν την ταμπέλα έξω από το γραφείο της και νόμισαν ότι έγραφε _Δρ Τάδε, παιδεραστής_ διότι βεβαίως όποιος είναι το βάζει και ταμπέλα έξω από το σπίτι του.

Το πρόβλημα φαίνεται να το έχουν κυρίως οι Πολωνοί, αλλά κι αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει με την ΕΕ τόσο. Όταν η Πολωνία έγινε μέλος οι άλλες χώρες έβαλαν περιορισμό στην ελεύθερη μετακίνηση δύο χρόνια. Το ΗΒ δεν έβαλε κανέναν περιορισμό. Ε, πού θα πήγαιναν όσοι ήθελαν να αναζητήσουν την τύχη τους αλλού; Στο ΗΒ θα πήγαιναν. Κι επειδή οι Πολωνοί που ήρθαν στο ΗΒ στην πλειοψηφία τους πρόκοψαν, οι ανεπρόκοποι γείτονές τους τούς ζηλεύουν. Ναι, ΟΚ, ξέρω ότι δεν είναι τόσο απλά "ανεπρόκοποι" οι γείτονές τους. Αλλά ότι υστερούσαν από τους Πολωνούς σε κάμποσα πράγματα, υστερούσαν. Για παράδειγμα, οι Πολωνοί ήταν στην πλειοψηφία τους πολύ καλοί τεχνίτες, σοβαροί επαγγελματίες και με πιστοποιήσεις κλπ. Και πολλοί από αυτούς ξεκίνησαν δικές τους επιχειρήσεις και τώρα ζουν πολύ άνετα και έχουν και είκοσι- τριάντα υπαλλήλους ο καθένας. 

Το ΗΒ σταδιακά κατάργησε ένα σωρό προγράμματα μαθητείας με αποτέλεσμα να μην υπάρχουν αντίστοιχες ειδικότητες στη χώρα και τους κατηγορούσε κι από πάνω ότι ήταν τεμπέληδες όσους δεν είχαν δουλειά. Θυμάμαι μια εποχή πριν το 2000 που το τοπικό μου σχολείο διαφήμισε ότι θα δεχόταν αιτήσεις για να εκπαιδεύσει 45 άνεργους για υδραυλικούς και είχε γίνει _Ο_ πανικός στην περιοχή, χρειάστηκε να καλέσουν την αστυνομία για να επιβάλει την τάξη κλπ γιατί εμφανίστηκαν δυο-τρεις χιλιάδες άτομα να κάνουν αίτηση. Το ίδιο και με το νοσηλευτικό προσωπικό στα νοσοκομεία. Η λύση της χώρας είναι να φέρνει απ'έξω όσους χρειάζεται παρά να εκπαιδεύει τους ντόπιους για να καλυφθούν τα κενά. Όταν όμως έρχονται εκλογές οι ντόπιοι είτε δεν πάνε να ψηφίσουν είτε ψηφίζουν κόμματα και πολιτικούς που διαιωνίζουν την κατάσταση. Και μετά τους φταίνε οι ξένοι που έρχονται να καλύψουν τα κενά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 28, 2016)

Δεν ξέρω, η Βρετανία έχει σοβαρά προβλήματα ρατσισμού και δεν μπορεί να μην ευθύνεται γι' αυτό και το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα και οι κυβερνήσεις. Δεν έχει κάτι το νερό ούτε έχουν τον ρατσισμό στο DNA τους, με κάποιον τρόπο πρέπει να είναι σταδιακά διορθώσιμο.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 28, 2016)

SBE said:


> Αν θυμάσαι πριν μερικά χρόνια η Σαν και κάποιες άλλες εφημερίδες είχαν κάνει μεγάλο ζήτημα την παιδεραστία στην κοινωνία, είχαν πείσει τους πάντες ότι κινδυνεύουν τα παιδιά τους (είχα κάτι φίλους γονείς ανήλικων σοβαρούς και μορφωμένους ανθρώπους και τους είχε πιάσει κι αυτούς πανικός) [...]



Και κάπως έτσι φτάνουμε στο σημείο να βλέπεις παιδί μόνο του κάπου, να έχει ενδεχομένως χάσει τους γονείς του και να χρειάζεται βοήθεια, και να διστάζεις να κάνεις κάτι (πέραν του να ψάξεις, ίσως, για κάποιον αστυνομικό) γιατί φοβάσαι μη βρεις τον μπελά σου από πάνω — ιδίως αν είσαι άντρας. Καταλαβαίνω πως το πρόβλημα είναι υπαρκτό, αλλά χαίρομαι που εδώ δεν έχουμε φτάσει σε τέτοιον βαθμό παράνοιας.



SBE said:


> Το πρόβλημα φαίνεται να το έχουν κυρίως οι Πολωνοί, αλλά κι αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει με την ΕΕ τόσο.



Διάβαζα ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα για την Πολωνία, ότι δηλαδή είναι από τις χώρες που θα χάσουν τα περισσότερα εξαιτίας τής εξόδου τού ΗΒ, και αυτό χωρίς να υπολογίζουμε καν τους πολίτες της που ζουν και εργάζονται στη Βρετανία.



SBE said:


> Το ΗΒ σταδιακά κατάργησε ένα σωρό προγράμματα μαθητείας με αποτέλεσμα να μην υπάρχουν αντίστοιχες ειδικότητες στη χώρα και τους κατηγορούσε κι από πάνω ότι ήταν τεμπέληδες όσους δεν είχαν δουλειά. [...] Η λύση της χώρας είναι να φέρνει απ'έξω όσους χρειάζεται παρά να εκπαιδεύει τους ντόπιους για να καλυφθούν τα κενά. Όταν όμως έρχονται εκλογές οι ντόπιοι είτε δεν πάνε να ψηφίσουν είτε ψηφίζουν κόμματα και πολιτικούς που διαιωνίζουν την κατάσταση. Και μετά τους φταίνε οι ξένοι που έρχονται να καλύψουν τα κενά.



Μου θύμησες αυτό το άρθρο από τον Δεκέμβριο του 2014: Building companies in London have hired Portuguese bricklayers on £1,000-a-week wages because of a shortage of skilled Britons, a recruitment firm has said. The finding was revealed by Manpower, whose research is said to have confirmed industry fears of a lack of suitably-trained workers. Manpower managing director Mark Cahill said he was told the normal £500-a-week pay for bricklayers was being doubled.


----------



## SBE (Jun 29, 2016)

Έλλη, δεν είναι μόνο ο ρατσισμός. Όπως είπα, για καθε τί που τους ενοχλεί νομίζουν ότι θα το λύσουν αν πάρουν το νόμο (και την παρανομία) στα χέρια τους. 

Περί χτιστών στο Λονδίνο: υποθέτω ότι το πρόβλημα χειροτερεύει γιατί το κόστος ζωής στο Λονδίνο είναι μεγάλο και δεν υπάρχει κίνητρο να ξεκουνίσει τον χτίστη από το βορρά να πάει Λονδίνο αν έχει οικογένεια κλπ. Το ίδιο προβλημα δηλαδή που έχει το Λονδίνο με πολλά επαγγέλματα που είτε πληρώνουν λίγα είτε έχουν ζήτηση που αυξομειώνεται.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 29, 2016)

SBE said:


> Έλλη, δεν είναι μόνο ο ρατσισμός. Όπως είπα, για καθε τί που τους ενοχλεί νομίζουν ότι θα το λύσουν αν πάρουν το νόμο (και την παρανομία) στα χέρια τους.



Ναι, αλλά προφανώς αυτό λύνεται μόνο με αλλαγή κουλτούρας. Και ποιος είναι υπεύθυνος γι' αυτό;


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 29, 2016)

Επίθεση σε ισλαμικό κρεοπωλείο στο Ουώλσωλ.

Εν τω μεταξύ, κορυφώνεται η κρίση στο Εργατικό κόμμα. Μετά τις παραιτήσεις των τελευταίων ημερών*, πάνω από το 80% τής κοινοβουλευτικής ομάδας ψήφισε κατά του Κόρμπυν. Ο ίδιος αρνείται να παραιτηθεί και η ψηφοφορία είχε μόνο πολιτική διάσταση, οπότε μένει να εμφανιστεί διεκδικητής τής αρχηγίας για να κινηθούν επίσημα οι διαδικασίες εκλογής, στις θεωρείται βέβαιο ότι θα συμμετάσχει και ο νυν αρχηγός. Ο Κόρμπυν παραμένει δημοφιλής στη βάση τού κόμματος, αλλά οι ήδη κακές σχέσεις του με τους βουλευτές των Εργατικών έχουν επιδεινωθεί μετά το αποτέλεσμα του δημοψηφίσματος και τις κατηγορίες ότι υπονόμευσε την εκστρατεία για την παραμονή στην ΕΕ.

* «Στιγμιότυπο» από τον προσφιλή μου γελοιογράφο Ματ

Ένα άλλο, αναπάντεχο αποτέλεσμα αυτής τής ψηφοφορίας ήταν ότι το Σκωτικό Εθνικό Κόμμα ανακοίνωσε την πρόθεσή του να ζητήσει από τον πρόεδρο της Βουλής των Κοινοτήτων την αναγνώρισή του ως αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση, καθώς μεγαλύτερος αριθμός βουλευτών υποστηρίζει τον αρχηγό τής κοινοβουλευτικής του ομάδας παρά τον Κόρμπυν. Αμφιβάλλω ότι θα βγει κάτι απ' αυτό, αλλά φαίνεται πως τους αρέσει η δημοσιότητα· θυμάμαι τον σαματά που έγινε πέρυσι μετά τις εκλογές, όταν εκτόπισαν τους Φιλελεύθερους Δημοκράτες από τις θέσεις τους αλλά δεν κατάφεραν να κάνουν το ίδιο και με τον Ντέννις Σκίννερ. Τώρα μαθαίνω ότι δυο μήνες μετά κάθισαν και στις θέσεις των Εργατικών, οπότε όχι και τόσο αναπάντεχο, τελικά.


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2016)

Καλημέρα. Τον ξέρετε το νόμο του Γκόντουιν, που λέει ότι σε μια διαδικτυακή συζήτηση, αργά ή γρήγορα, κάποιος θα κάνει μια σύγκριση με τον Χίτλερ ή τον ναζισμό. Πρέπει να υπάρχει και κάποιος νόμος (να τον πούμε «Νόμο του Μπρούνο Γκαντς») που να λέει ότι η διαδικτυακή συζήτηση για κάποια είδηση θα κοσμηθεί, αργά η γρήγορα, με άλλη μια διασκευή της σκηνής από την ταινία _Πτώση_ με τον Χίτλερ (Μπρούνο Γκαντς) να σχολιάζει υποτιτλιστικά την είδηση με ολοένα αυξανόμενη ένταση. Ε, να και ο Χίτλερ στο ρόλο του Μπόρις.


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2016)

Και, για να ξανασοβαρευτούμε, μερικά εύστοχα ερωτήματα του Χιούγκο Ντίξον προς επίδοξους νέους αρχηγούς των Συντηρητικών:

Η κορυφαία αποστολή του νέου αρχηγού των Τόρις θα είναι να διαχειριστεί τις επιπτώσεις από το δημοψήφισμα της περασμένης εβδομάδας. Οι βουλευτές των Συντηρητικών πρέπει να ανακρίνουν τους υποψηφίους για τα σχέδιά τους επ’ αυτού – πριν οι δύο τελικοί υποψήφιοι τεθούν ενώπιον των μελών του κόμματος. Ακολουθούν έξι ερωτήματα που όλοι οι υποψήφιοι πρωθυπουργοί πρέπει να απαντήσουν.

Εδώ:
http://www.kathimerini.gr/865506/op...litikh/h-diadoxh-kameron-enwpion-ths-istorias


----------



## Palavra (Jun 30, 2016)

Πολύ αστείο, πάντως: διάβαζα χθες στους Τάιμς ότι απείλησε λέει ο Κάμερον πως για την Αγγλία δεν έχει πρόσβαση στην ενιαία αγορά αν δεν μπουν περιορισμοί στην εσωτερική μετανάστευση (εννοούσε των ενωσιακών).

Ή «πώς να παρουσιάσω αυτό που θέλω και δεν πρόκειται να πάρω ποτέ σαν θέτω εγώ τους όρους».


----------



## SBE (Jun 30, 2016)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τί λες εδώ, Παλ. Δεν θα έχει το ΗΒ πρόσβαση στην κοινή αγορά αν δεν περιοριστεί η μετανάστευση των πολιτών ΕΕ; Ε, αυτό κακό δεν είναι για το ΗΒ;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 30, 2016)

Δεν το είπα πολύ καλά. Ενώ οι ηγέτες της ΕΕ δήλωσαν στον Κάμερον ότι δεν έχει πρόσβαση στην ενιαία αγορά χωρίς να επιτρέπεται η εσωτερική μετανάστευση, σύμφωνα με τους Τάιμς ο Κάμερον δήλωσε ότι η Αγγλία δεν πρόκειται να συμμετάσχει στην ενιαία αγορά αν δεν απαγορευτεί η εσωτερική μετανάστευση. 

Το παρουσίασαν δηλαδή σαν να είναι θετικό, λες και μπορεί να θέσει η Αγγλία όρους για τη συμμετοχή της στην ενιαία αγορά.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 30, 2016)

Men and Mice. Mice, in this case: Boris Johnson says he will not run for Tory party leadership after Gove challenge


----------



## SBE (Jun 30, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Το παρουσίασαν δηλαδή σαν να είναι θετικό, λες και μπορεί να θέσει η Αγγλία όρους για τη συμμετοχή της στην ενιαία αγορά.



Ειδικότις μας το μαύρο άσπρο, παλιά μας τέχνη κόσκινο. 

(ή για να το συνδέσω με τις δοτικές που λέμε αλλού, τω άσπρω μαύρω)


----------



## SBE (Jun 30, 2016)

Περί Μπόρις: ξέρει τι κάνει η πλατινέ αλεπού. Σου λέει άσε τους άλλους να βγάλουν το φίδι απο την τρύπα και θα εμφανιστώ εγώ σε δυο- τρία χρόνια σαν σωτήρας της χώρας. 
Βεβαίως και η υποψηφιότητα Γκόουβ είναι ελαφρώς ανέκδοτο, ειδικά μετά το ημέιλ της συζύγου του που διέρρευσε κατά λάθος προχτές, που είναι εμφανές ότι αν ψηφίσουμε Γκόουβ θα μας κυβερνάει Γκόουβ- η κα Γκόουβ. Μαζί με τον Μέρντοχ, φυσικά. 
Ομολογουμένως, μια νέα εποχη ανατέλλει για τις γυναίκες πολιτικούς στην αγγλοσαξονία. Στις ΗΠΑ έχουμε τη Χίλαρι υποψήφια, στο ΗΒ έχουμε την Τερέζα (Μέι, υπουργό εσωτερικών*), στα παρασκήνια έχουμε τη σύζυγο του Γκόουβ, ε, τί άλλο μας μένει;

*παρεμπιπτόντως, το ντύσιμο της Μέι είναι ιδιαίτερα ενδιαφέρον και σε πολλά σημεία τολμηρό για πολιτικό, για όσους δίνουν σημασία σε τέτοια. Εννοείται ότι οι πολιτικοί της αντίπαλοι την κοροιδέυουν γι'αυτό, αλλά δεδομενου ότι ζώ σε χώρα που οι καλοντυμένοι μετριούνται στα δάχτυλα, πρέπει να την υποστηρίξω ενδυματολογικά.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 30, 2016)

SBE said:


> Περί Μπόρις: ξέρει τι κάνει η πλατινέ αλεπού.


Ε, πρέπει να είναι κανείς μεγάλος απατεώνας για να μπορεί να επιβιώνει σε συνθήκες που ο ίδιος βοήθησε να δημιουργηθούν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 30, 2016)

SBE said:


> ζώ σε χώρα που οι καλοντυμένοι μετριούνται στα δάχτυλα



Πλεονασμός.


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Πλεονασμός.



Όχι _πλεονασμός_. Το σχήμα θα ήταν _υπερβολή_ αν είχε γράψει «μετριούνται στα δάχτυλα των δύο χεριών».


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 30, 2016)

Εντάξει, ομολογώ ότι έχει κάποια χρόνια που έφυγα, ίσως έχουν προστεθεί 1-2 ακόμα άτομα.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 1, 2016)

SBE said:


> Στις ΗΠΑ έχουμε τη Χίλαρι υποψήφια, στο ΗΒ έχουμε την Τερέζα (Μέι, υπουργό εσωτερικών*) [...]



Δεν έχω διαβάσει για αυτήν τελευταία (νομίζω είναι γενικώς χαμηλών τόνων, και στην περίπτωση του δημοψηφίσματος αυτό έγινε στρατηγική), αλλά μετράει έξι χρόνια σε ένα δύσκολο υπουργείο που έχει βλάψει τις καριέρες αρκετών προκατόχων της. Βρήκε ο Κάμερον άνθρωπο που να τα βγάζει πέρα και να μην μπλέκει σε σκάνδαλα, και δεν την κούνησε σε κανέναν ανασχηματισμό. Ίσως η αποτελεσματικότητά της να ευνοήσει την ανάδειξη στην πρωθυπουργία, και να συμβάλλει σε μιαν επιτυχημένη θητεία. Άλλωστε, σε περίοδο κρίσης ο κόσμος εκτιμά περισσότερο τα σταθερά χέρια.

Θα βάλω έναν δικό μου αστερίσκο στο «υπουργό εσωτερικών». Δεδομένου ότι αντιστοιχεί περισσότερο σε αυτό που στην Ελλάδα γνωρίζαμε μέχρι πρότινος ως «υπουργό δημοσίας τάξεως», φαίνεται σε κανέναν άλλο παράξενο που το μεταφράζουμε με τρόπο που παραπέμπει σε κάτι τελείως άσχετο; Σίγουρα καταλήγουμε σε σημείο να πρέπει να παρατίθεται σύντομη επεξήγηση σε πολλές αναφορές τού τίτλου, για να μην μπερδευτούν οι αναγνώστες/ακροατές/τηλεθεατές. Καταλαβαίνω ότι αυτό είναι το όνομα και έχει την ιστορία του (καθώς και ότι η συγκεκριμένη απόδοση έχει καιρό τώρα εδραιωθεί), αλλά ήδη έχουν απλοποιηθεί άλλοι τίτλοι — όπως του υπουργού οικονομικών, ή στις ΗΠΑ του υπουργού εξωτερικών — οπότε δεν θα μου φαινόταν τόσο παράξενη μια προσαρμογή.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 1, 2016)

Πάντως και στα καθ' ημάς η ανεξαρτητοποίηση του Υπουργείου Δημοσίας Τάξης ήταν πρόσφατη (το 2009) και εσχάτως καταργήθηκε, οπότε δεν νομίζω ότι δημιουργείται ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα με αυτήν την μετάφραση.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 1, 2016)

Ήταν ανεξάρτητο υπουργείο μεταξύ 1986 και 2007, σύμφωνα με τη Βικιπαίδεια, και πιο πριν μεταξύ 1964 και 1985. Η ένταξη στο Εσωτερικών ήταν η εξαίρεση, όχι ο κανόνας. (Θα με εξέπληττε το αντίθετο: όλη την ώρα άκουγα τον τίτλο στις ειδήσεις όταν ήμουν μικρός, και τον έχω συνδέσει άρρηκτα με το όνομα «Χρυσοχοΐδης».)

Πάντως δεν είχα ιδέα ότι ξανασυγχωνεύθηκαν τα υπουργεία. Κάποτε παρακολουθούσα με ενδιαφέρον τα εγχώρια πολιτικά πράγματα, αλλά αυτό σταδιακά ατόνησε τα τελευταία χρόνια και τώρα δεν ασχολούμαι καθόλου. Πιάνει το μάτι μου ονόματα υπουργών και δεν έχω ιδέα σε ποιους αναφέρονται.

Υποθέτω πως αυτό αλλάζει κάπως τα πράγματα, αλλά η αντιστοίχιση ήταν καλύτερη μεταξύ Home Office και Υπουργείου Δημόσιας Τάξης: το δικό μας ΥΠ.ΕΣ. έχει και αρμοδιότητες τοπικής αυτοδιοίκησης, που στη Βρετανία ανήκουν στο Υπουργείο Κοινοτήτων (που όμως συστεγάζεται με το Εσωτερικών τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια), και κρατικής οργάνωσης, που νομίζω ανήκουν στο Cabinet Office. (Αυτό πώς το μεταφράζουμε, Υπουργείο Προεδρίας;)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 1, 2016)

Χμ, δίκιο έχεις, Δούκα. Πάντως τώρα που ξαναδιαβάζω τις αρμοδίοτητες της Βρετανίδας Υπουργού Εσωτερικών νομίζω πως υπάρχει αρκετός κοινός τόπος ώστε να καλύπτεται με τη μετάφραση αυτή η ιδιότητά της.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 1, 2016)

Ενημέρωσα την ανάρτησή μου πριν δω ότι απάντησες (καταραμένη αλλαγή σελίδας). Αλλά ναι, ταιριάζει κάπως η μετάφραση, ιδίως μετά τη συγχώνευση.


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> που νομίζω ανήκουν στο Cabinet Office. (Αυτό πώς το μεταφράζουμε, Υπουργείο Προεδρίας; )



Καλό μου φαίνεται σε επίπεδο αντιστοιχίας. Δεν ξέρω αν μας επιτρέπεται μεταφραστικά να το φέρουμε τόσο κοντά στη δική μας εμπειρία. Από την άλλη, η απόδοση «Γραφείο του Υπουργικού Συμβουλίου» μπορεί να είναι παραπλανητική. :glare:


Για το υπουργείο εσωτερικών αντιγράφω κάτι από το λήμμα *Interior ministry* της Wikipedia:

In some countries, policing and national security belong to a separate ministry (often titled "ministry of public order", "ministry of security" etc.), with the interior ministry being limited to control over local governments, public administration, elections etc. Notable examples include Greece (ministry of citizen protection) and Israel (ministry of public security).
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interior_ministry


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2016)

Τι λέτε για τη *γενική γραμματεία της Κυβέρνησης* -που είναι και κοσκοεπίκαιρη;


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τι λέτε για τη *γενική γραμματεία της Κυβέρνησης* -που είναι και κοσκοεπίκαιρη;



Δεν ξέρω.


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2016)

Ίσως θα πρέπει να δούμε και τη γλωσσική διάσταση του ενδεχομένου της εξόδου του Ηνωμένου Βασιλείου ή της Αγγλίας από την ΕΕ. Ασχολήθηκε χτες κι ο Σαραντάκος, αλλά δεν έχω δει τα σχόλια.

*Και γλωσσικό μπρέξιτ;*

Βιαστικά, θα μπορούσα να πω ότι η αγγλική μπορεί (και πρέπει) να μείνει σαν λίνγκουα φράνκα, κοινή γλώσσα, της Ένωσης. Έτσι θα μπορούν όλα τα κείμενά της να διαβάζονται από τον μεγαλύτερο αριθμό τρίτων, είτε αυτοί είναι μέλη της ΕΕ όταν το κείμενο δεν έχει μεταφραστεί στη δική τους γλώσσα, είτε δεν είναι καν μέλη της ΕΕ. 

Κατά τ' άλλα, διατηρώ άσβεστη την ελπίδα ότι δεν θα φύγει το Βασίλειο από την ΕΕ.


----------



## SBE (Jul 1, 2016)

Από τη στιγμή που η αγγλική είναι ντε φάκτο επίσημη γλώσσα σε κάποιες χώρες μέλη, δεν πρόκειται να χαθεί. Οι Ιρλανδοί μπορεί να προσποιούνται ότι έχουν επίσημη γλώσσα τα Ιρλανδικά, αλλά στην ουσία όσοι Ιρλανδοί ξέρω έχουν τραυματικές εμπειρίες από τη διδασκαλία της στο σχολείο, θυμούνται δυο φράσεις όλες κι όλες και δεν την έχουν μιλήσει ποτέ με κανέναν. Αυτοί που τη χρησιμοποιούν καθημερινά είναι πολύ λίγοι. Επομένως να και μια ευκαιρία για την Ιρλανδία να ξεκαθαρίσει τη θέση της. 

Όσο για την Τερέζα Μέι... Ναι βεβαίως, τόσο χαμηλών τόνων που την περασμένη Δευτέρα λέει συναντήθηκε με τον διευθυντή της Ντέιλι Μέιλ, προφανώς για να στηρίξουν την υποψηφιότητά της. Πότε συναντήθηκε με τον Μέρντοχ δεν ξέρω, αλλά σίγουρα έχει γίνει κι αυτό, γιατί κανένας δεν παίρνει το χρίσμα στο ΗΒ χωρίς το ΟΚ από τον Μέρντοχ. Οι χαμηλοί τόνοι ήταν απλά τακτική γιατί ήξερε ότι μετά το δημοψήφισμα θα ακολουθήσει χάος και ήθελε να πλασαριστεί ως ενωτική υποψήφια. Κατά τ'άλλα δεν είναι η μόνη που έχει έξι χρόνια στο ίδιο υπουργείο. Παρεμπιπτόντως, διαβάζω ότι είναι κόρη αγγλικανού ιερέα. Δεν ξέρω τί γίνεται με τα παπαδοπαίδια στο ΗΒ, αλλά πολλά φαίνεται να έχουν ασχοληθεί με την πολιτική (κι ο Μπράουν, π.χ.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 1, 2016)

nickel said:


> Ίσως θα πρέπει να δούμε και τη γλωσσική διάσταση του ενδεχομένου της εξόδου του Ηνωμένου Βασιλείου ή της Αγγλίας από την ΕΕ. Ασχολήθηκε χτες κι ο Σαραντάκος, αλλά δεν έχω δει τα σχόλια.
> 
> *Και γλωσσικό μπρέξιτ;*
> 
> ...



Ακόμη κι αν το ΗΒ αποφασίσει να μην ενεργοποιήσει το άρθρο 50, η ζημιά είναι τέτοια που δεν αντιστρέφεται, κτγμ. Όλοι θα τους κοιτάζουν καχύποπτα, η ειρωνεία και οι εχθρικές δηλώσεις θα είναι ψωμοτύρι, η ανοχή απέναντι στην οποιαδήποτε παρέκκλιση ανύπαρκτη, η συνεννόηση δύσκολη, οι πιέσεις για να υποχωρήσουν από τα "προνόμιά" τους μεγάλη και γενικά η κατάσταση τεταμένη. Ούτε αυτοί ούτε οι άλλοι θα το θέλουν αυτό. Το γυαλί ράγισε. Χώρια που θα τους κατηγορούσε όλη η υφήλιος για το μεγαλύτερο χάσιμο χρόνου στην πρόσφατη ιστορία.

Όσο για την αγγλική, προσωπικά δεν βλέπω απολύτως κανέναν λόγο να μην είναι η πρώτη γλώσσα στην ΕΕ. Η ΕΕ είναι μια ένωση κρατών με 100 διαφορετικές γλώσσες, χρειάζεται μια κοινή γλώσσα και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να είναι κάποια άλλη από την αγγλική.


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Το γυαλί ράγισε.



Η μεταφορά εξυπηρετεί κατά το ήμισυ. Άμα ραγίσει ή σπάσει το τζάμι ή το ποτήρι, πας και το αλλάζεις. Ακόμα και στις ανθρώπινες σχέσεις, άμα τα χαλάσεις με τη μία σύζυγο, πας και βρίσκεις την επόμενη. Αλλά ομοσπονδιακή Ευρώπη δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει στο μυαλό μου χωρίς τη Βρετανία. Εξαρτάται λοιπόν από το μεγαλείο των πολιτικών ανδρών και γυναικών που απαιτείται να ηγούνται των ομοσπονδιών να ξαναφτιάξουν το γυαλί προτού σπάσει εντελώς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2016)

nickel said:


> Αλλά ομοσπονδιακή Ευρώπη δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει στο μυαλό μου χωρίς τη Βρετανία.


Συγγνώμη, αλλά ομοσπονδιακή Ευρώπη δεν πρόκειται να υπάρξει *με* τη Βρετανία. Για καμιά 20ριά χρόνια και βλέπουμε.


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Συγγνώμη, αλλά ομοσπονδιακή Ευρώπη δεν πρόκειται να υπάρξει *με* τη Βρετανία. Για καμιά 20ριά χρόνια και βλέπουμε.



Καλύτερα χαλαρή ομοσπονδία με τη Βρετανία, παρά σφιχτή χωρίς. Το καλό το πράμα θέλει δουλειά να γίνει, αλλά ο στόχος πρέπει να είναι η σωστή δουλειά, όχι η μισή δουλειά. Κι ας πάρει πάνω από 20 χρόνια. (Βέβαια, η συζήτηση μπορεί να συνδυαστεί με αυτό: Το καλύτερο είναι εχθρός του καλού.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2016)

Εγώ σκεφτόμουν τώρα μια άλλη συνέπεια του Brexit. Ότι η Κύπρος θα είναι πλέον η πολυπληθέστερη εκπρόσωπος της Βρεταννικής Κοινοπολιτείας και των συμφερόντων της στην ΕΕ... :) :) :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 1, 2016)

nickel said:


> Η μεταφορά εξυπηρετεί κατά το ήμισυ. Άμα ραγίσει ή σπάσει το τζάμι ή το ποτήρι, πας και το αλλάζεις. Ακόμα και στις ανθρώπινες σχέσεις, άμα τα χαλάσεις με τη μία σύζυγο, πας και βρίσκεις την επόμενη. Αλλά ομοσπονδιακή Ευρώπη δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει στο μυαλό μου χωρίς τη Βρετανία. Εξαρτάται λοιπόν από το μεγαλείο των πολιτικών ανδρών και γυναικών που απαιτείται να ηγούνται των ομοσπονδιών να ξαναφτιάξουν το γυαλί προτού σπάσει εντελώς.



Πες σε μερικές εκατοντάδες εκατομμύρια κόσμου ότι πήρες καινούργιο ποτήρι να δούμε πόσο ευχαριστημένοι θα είναι. Μα πάνω απ' όλα δεν θα είναι ευχαριστημένοι οι Βρετανοί, γιατί η διαπραγματευτική τους ισχύ θα έχει εκμηδενιστεί. Αυτό ούτε οι Remainees δεν θα το ήθελαν. Διότι η ΕΕ σε τέτοιο ενδεχόμενο θα τους πει "πολύ καλά, αλλά από 'δώ και πέρα θα κάνετε μόκο και ξεχάστε τα χατήρια". Και φυσικά η σχέση θα παραμένει δηλητηριασμένη κι απ' τις δυο πλευρές. Δυστυχώς οι σχέσεις μεταξύ κρατών δεν είναι σαν να πηγαίνεις να αγοράσεις νέα κουζινικά. Δεν πρόκειται να πει η ΕΕ "let bygones be bygones" ούτε το ΗΒ "από 'δώ και πέρα θα 'μαστε καλά παιδιά".

Πραγματικά κι εγώ δεν μπορώ να το χωνέψω ακόμα και θα ήλπιζα σε ένα θαύμα, αλλά δυστυχώς μπαίνει στην μέση και η πραγματικότητα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Πες σε μερικές εκατοντάδες εκατομμύρια κόσμου ότι πήρες καινούργιο ποτήρι να δούμε πόσο ευχαριστημένοι θα είναι.



Η μεταφορά «το γυαλί ράγισε - πάμε για άλλο ποτήρι» είναι δική σου (η συνέχεια τού «ράγισε»), όχι δική μου. Το άλλο ποτήρι εδώ είναι η έξοδος από την ΕΕ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 1, 2016)

Δεν αλλάζει η ουσία, η οποία είναι "να ανανεώσουμε/διορθώσουμε την σχέση μας με το ΗΒ".


----------



## SBE (Jul 1, 2016)

Το θεωρώ απίθανο να μην υπάρξει κάποιου είδους Μπρέξιτ, έστω και τυπικό, μόνο και μόνο γιατί πρέπει να φανεί ότι κάτι έγινε με το δημοψήφισμα. Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση θα γίνει μια συμφωνία τύπου Νορβηγίας, δεν θα αλλάξει τίποτα ουσιώδες και σε καμιά δεκαριά είκοσι χρόνια θα γίνει άλλο δημοψήφισμα για να γίνει το ΗΒ κανονικό μέλος της ΕΕ και πάλι. 

Τώρα, ένα άλλο ζήτημα: ρε παιδιά τα ελληνικά ΜΜΕ επικοινωνούν με τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο; Γιατί διαβάζω αρθρογραφία περί Μπρέξιτ που δεν έχει καμία επαφή με την πραγματικότητα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 1, 2016)

SBE said:


> Τώρα, ένα άλλο ζήτημα: ρε παιδιά τα ελληνικά ΜΜΕ επικοινωνούν με τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο;



Όχι. Τι άλλα νέα;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 1, 2016)

SBE said:


> Το θεωρώ απίθανο να μην υπάρξει κάποιου είδους Μπρέξιτ, έστω και τυπικό, μόνο και μόνο γιατί πρέπει να φανεί ότι κάτι έγινε με το δημοψήφισμα. Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση θα γίνει μια συμφωνία τύπου Νορβηγίας, δεν θα αλλάξει τίποτα ουσιώδες και σε καμιά δεκαριά είκοσι χρόνια θα γίνει άλλο δημοψήφισμα για να γίνει το ΗΒ κανονικό μέλος της ΕΕ και πάλι.



Δεν το πολυπιστεύω. Το πολύ-πολύ να γίνει κάποια συμφωνία για διευκόλυνση της μετακίνησης, αλλά πέρα απ' αυτό δεν θα διευκολύνουν ιδιαίτερα το ΗΒ γιατί αν δεν έχει ουσιώδεις συνέπειες θα θέλουν μετά όλοι να βγουν και να το παίξουν "ανεξάρτητοι" εκ του ασφαλούς.


----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2016)

...
Helmut Kohl calls on EU leaders to take 'one step back' after Brexit vote

The former German chancellor Helmut Kohl has warned European leaders against applying too much pressure on Britain following the vote to leave the European Union.

In an account of an interview for the tabloid newspaper Bild by its editor-in-chief, Kai Diekmann, Kohl, 86, is indirectly quoted as warning against “unnecessary severity and haste” in the post-referendum negotiations.

The man who was one of the driving forces behind European integration in the 1990s believes that slamming the door on Britain would be an “enormous mistake” and that the country needs time to decide what it wants to do next, Diekmann writes.

Kohl, who oversaw the reunification of Germany and the introduction of the euro, is calling for Europe to “take a breather” and take “one step back before taking two steps forward”, at a pace that is manageable for all member states, the article says.

It says that instead of taking steps towards further centralisation and “mistaking a unified Europe with a standardised Europe”, Kohl wants European leaders to pay more respect to national and regional differences.

Britain’s special status in the EU had always been difficult and challenging, but should be understood as being rooted in the country’s history, Kohl is quoted as saying: “It is also part of Europe’s variety.”

Diekmann is seen as a close confidante of Kohl, having been one of the best men at his wedding to Maike Richter in 2008 and co-authored Kohl’s memoirs in 2000.

Οι υπογραμμίσεις δικές μου, μόνο σε αυτά που φαίνεται -ή φέρεται- πως είπε ο Κολ αυτολεξεί.

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/jun/30/helmut-kohl-warns-eu-leaders-one-step-back-after-brexit-vote


Bild did not directly quote Kohl in its interview, which was headlined "Helmut Kohl - Europe needs to pause for breath", but paraphrased him as saying it would be "a giant mistake" to slam the doors on Britain.

"He pleaded for calm and warned against (acting towards Britain with) unnecessary toughness and haste ... The most important thing is for the country itself to decide what it wants," Bild quoted Kohl as saying.
...

Kohl said Britain's vote for exit, or Brexit, was not a purely British phenomenon but reflected general "unease" among Europeans. The EU needs to take a step back before slowly taking two steps forward at a speed that is manageable for all member states, he added.

http://in.reuters.com/article/britain-eu-germany-kohl-idINKCN0ZG180


Άλλο χορό δε ρέγομαι ωσάν τον πεντοζάλη
που κάνει τρία ζάλα μπρος και δυο γυρίζει πάλι


----------



## SBE (Jul 3, 2016)

Να βάλω εδώ κι ένα ακόμα αμερικάνικο άρθρο (τελικά οι αμερικανοί σχολιαστές τα ξέρουν τα ευρωπαϊκά θέματα). 
How Britain stays in the EU


----------



## Palavra (Jul 3, 2016)

[...]
Ίσως το μεγαλύτερο πολιτικό εμπόδιο που βρήκε στο δρόμο της η κίνηση για την ένωση της ηπείρου [Εννοεί της Ευρώπης] να ήταν η ανομολόγητη, αλλά πεισματωμένη αντίδραση της Αγγλίας. Είναι ιδιότυπη και παράξενη η θέση της Αγγλίας μέσα στη σύγχρονη ζωή. Από μια πλευρά ανήκει στην Ευρώπη, από μιαν άλλη όμως συνδέεται μ' ένα χαλαρό υπερπόντιο σύνολο, τη Βρετανική Κοινοπολιτεία, και γενικότερα με την κοινωνία των αγγλόφωνων λαών. Έχει κανείς την εντύπωση ότι δεν έλυσε ακόμα, στη συνείδησή της, το νέο δίλημμα που της θέτει η Ιστορία: πού θα ανήκει, τελειωτικά, στην Ευρώπη ή σε κάποιον άλλο, απροσδιόριστο, εξωευρωπαϊκό κόσμο; Γενικά, η πολιτική της πάσχει από βαθιές αντινομίες. Μέσα της συμπλέκονται, με τρόπον αξεδιάλυτο, το πνεύμα της προόδου, η κατανόηση των νέων ιστορικών αναγκών και οι αναχρονιστικές επιρροές του αυτοκρατορικού της παρελθόντος. Επί αιώνες, η Αγγλία πολέμησε με όλα τα μέσα για να διατηρήσει τη νησιωτική και αυτοκρατορική αυτοτέλειά της και, συνάμα, για να εμποδίσει να δημιουργηθεί στην ευρωπαϊκή ήπειρο μια δύναμη ικανή να την επισκιάσει και να την απειλήσει. Όταν ήρθε στην επιφάνεια το ζήτημα της ενότητας της Ευρώπης, έκαμε ό,τι μπορούσε για να το παρελκύσει, χωρίς να εκδηλώνει καθαρά την πρόθεσή της.
[...]​Γιώργος Θεοτοκάς, _Η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση και το μέλλον του ελληνικού έθνους_, Θεσσαλονίκη 24/03/1958 (Διάλεξη)
Από το βιβλίο *Πολιτικά κείμενα*, Γιώργου Θεοτοκά.


----------



## daeman (Jul 3, 2016)

Γιώργος Θεοτοκάς said:


> ... Είναι ιδιότυπη και παράξενη η θέση της Αγγλίας μέσα στη σύγχρονη ζωή. Από μια πλευρά ανήκει στην Ευρώπη, από μιαν άλλη όμως συνδέεται μ' ένα χαλαρό υπερπόντιο σύνολο, τη Βρετανική Κοινοπολιτεία, και γενικότερα με την κοινωνία των αγγλόφωνων λαών. Έχει κανείς την εντύπωση ότι δεν έλυσε ακόμα, στη συνείδησή της, το νέο δίλημμα που της θέτει η Ιστορία: πού θα ανήκει, τελειωτικά, στην Ευρώπη ή σε κάποιον άλλο, απροσδιόριστο, εξωευρωπαϊκό κόσμο; ...​


Brexistential crisis.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 4, 2016)

daeman said:


> Brexistential crisis.





Palavra said:


> Γιώργος Θεοτοκάς, _Η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση και το μέλλον του ελληνικού έθνους_, Θεσσαλονίκη _*24/03/1958 *_(Διάλεξη)
> Από το βιβλίο *Πολιτικά κείμενα*, Γιώργου Θεοτοκά.


Κρατάει χρόνια το υπαρξιακό τους όμως, άντε, να αποφασίσουν επιτέλους.

Μετά τις τελευταίες δηλώσεις της Τερέζα Μέι, πάντως, η οποία είπε ότι δεν σκοπεύει να ενεργοποιήσει το άρθρο 50 εντός του 2016, προβλέπω ότι θα ακολουθήσουν πολιτική «στρίβειν δια του αρραβώνος». Το 2016 θα το αφήσουν έτσι, μετά το 2017 κάτσε, όχι ακόμα, να σταθεροποιηθούν οι αγορές, το 2018 θα συνάψουν καμιά συμφέρουσα συμφωνία με την υπόλοιπη ΕΕ και όχι τώρα, δεν μας συμφέρει και στις επόμενες εκλογές θα κερδίσει όποιος πει ότι θα κρατήσει τη Βρετανία στην ΕΕ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2016)

Καλημέρα. Ναι, αυτό ακριβώς που χρειάζεται τώρα η Ευρώπη είναι το Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο να κάνει τραμπάλα ανάμεσα στο μένω-βγαίνω, και διάφορους κυβερνητικούς να υπόσχονται πώς το ΗΒ θα γίνει φορολογικός παράδεισος για τα κεφάλαια της Ηπείρου (τρέμε Γκέρνσεϊ).

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...5-business-tax-to-prop-up-post-brexit-economy


----------



## Palavra (Jul 4, 2016)

Ε, δεν νομίζω να καθίσουν κι οι υπόλοιποι με σταυρωμένα χέρια επειδή έτυχε τώρα στο Η.Β. να γίνουν πιστευτοί οι απατεώνες.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 4, 2016)

EU tells Swiss no single market access if no free movement of citizens


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 4, 2016)

http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2016/jul/04/nigel-farage-resigns-as-ukip-leader

Η διατήρηση της ενότητας του Βασιλείου και η ενδεχόμενη παραμονή του στην Ευρώπη (με κατεβασμένα φτερά) θα κοστίσει πολύ ακριβά στο μπρεξιτικό πολιτικό προσωπικό, κατά πώς φαίνεται...


Πάμε ρε Ελλαδάρα, δραχμή ρε, και έξω από την ΕΕ, να τους τρελάνουμε όλους μωρή αρρώστια...


----------



## Palavra (Jul 4, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...] στο μπρεξιτικό πολιτικό προσωπικό [...]


Να δω αν θα μείνει και κανείς τους όρθιος, στο τέλος.


----------



## SBE (Jul 4, 2016)

Ο Φαράτζ έχει παραιτηθεί άλλες δυο φορές κι έχει επιστρέψει, οπότε μπορεί και να μην στο τέλος, αν και νομίζω ότι αυτή η φορά είναι οριστική γιατί απλούστατα το κόμμα του δεν έχει πλέον λόγο ύπαρξης. Εκπλήρωσε το κόμμα τους ιδρυτικούς στόχους του. Δεν πρόκειται να κυβερνήσει ποτέ, οπότε στο εξής τα ποσοστά του θα μειώνονται. 

Μέχρι στιγμής ο μόνος που κρατιέται ακόμα με νύχια και με δόντια είναι ο Κόρμπιν. Δεν ξέρω για πόσο ακόμα. 
Το μόνο λογικό που έχω ακούσει μέχρι στιγμής είναι αυτό που ζητάνε οι Φιλελεύθεροι, εκλογές πριν ξεκινήσει οποιαδήποτε διαπραγμάτευση με την ΕΕ. Αλλά δεν πρόκειται να γίνει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 4, 2016)

SBE said:


> Το μόνο λογικό που έχω ακούσει μέχρι στιγμής είναι αυτό που ζητάνε οι Φιλελεύθεροι, εκλογές πριν ξεκινήσει οποιαδήποτε διαπραγμάτευση με την ΕΕ. Αλλά δεν πρόκειται να γίνει.


Χρειάζεται απόφαση της Βουλής μετά την πρόσφατη αναθεώρηση, αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά;


----------



## SBE (Jul 4, 2016)

Χρειάζεται απόφαση από τα 3/4 του Κοινοβουλίου, που είναι αδύνατη γιατί δεν πρόκειται να συνεννοηθούν μεταξύ τους τα διάφορα κόμματα, ή πρόταση μομφής κατά της κυβέρνησης και μη σχηματισμός νέας κυβέρνησης εντός 14 ημερών (επίσης αδύνατο) ή κατ’ εξαίρεση, για εθνικούς ή άλλους σοβαρούς λόγους. Οι οπαδοί των πρόωρων εκλογών λένε ότι βρισκόμαστε στην περίπτωση σοβαρού/ εθνικού λόγου, επειδή η τωρινή κυβέρνηση δεν εκλέχτηκε για να διαπραγματευτεί το Μπρέξιτ και επομένως δεν έχει τέτοια αρμοδιότητα. 
Οι άλλοι κάνουν την πάπια. 

Στο μεταξύ, οι συνταγματολόγοι δεν λένε απλώς γνώμες όπως στην Ελλάδα, αλλά κάνουν και έργα. 
_A prominent law firm is taking pre-emptive legal action against the government, following the EU referendum result, to try to ensure article 50 is not triggered without an act of parliament.[...] According to Mishcon de Reya, the decision to trigger article 50 rests with the representatives of the people under the UK constitution. The firm has been in correspondence with the government since 27 June “to seek assurances that the government will uphold the UK constitution and protect the sovereignty of parliament in invoking article 50”._


----------



## Palavra (Jul 5, 2016)

SBE said:


> Ο Φαράτζ έχει παραιτηθεί άλλες δυο φορές κι έχει επιστρέψει, οπότε μπορεί και να μην στο τέλος, αν και νομίζω ότι αυτή η φορά είναι οριστική γιατί απλούστατα το κόμμα του δεν έχει πλέον λόγο ύπαρξης.


Πάντως κρατάει τη θέση του στο Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινοβούλιο, που σημαίνει ότι έχει περάσει την κοροϊδία σε άλλο επίπεδο πια.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 5, 2016)

Να σημειώσω παρενθετικώς ότι ανησυχώ, πού να έχει άραγε εξαφανιστεί εκείνος ο ανεκδίηγητος υπέρμαχος του Σχεδίου Β, ο Λαπαβίτσας; Να θυμίσουμε επίσης ότι διδάσκει σε πανεπιστήμιο του ΗΒ και προφανώς πληρώνεται σε στερλίνες, οπότε καμία εντύπωση δεν θα μου έκανε αν ήταν κατά του Μπρέξιτ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2016)

Φοβάμαι ότι, αν σου έχει λείψει πάρα πολύ, θα πρέπει να πας εδώ για να παρακολουθήσεις την πορεία των σκέψεών του:

http://costaslapavitsas.blogspot.gr/


----------



## Palavra (Jul 5, 2016)

Όπως τα φανταζόμουν: ενώ στην Ελλάδα ο ακροδεξιός νεοφιλελευθερισμός ήθελε να μείνουμε, στην Αγγλία ο ακροδεξιός φιλελευθερισμός ήθελε να φύγουν. Ανεκδιήγητος.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 5, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Όπως τα φανταζόμουν: ενώ στην Ελλάδα ο ακροδεξιός νεοφιλελευθερισμός ήθελε να μείνουμε, στην Αγγλία ο ακροδεξιός φιλελευθερισμός ήθελε να φύγουν. Ανεκδιήγητος.


Το καλύτερο το διάβασα σήμερα: Ο Φαράζ, λέει, παραιτήθηκε επειδή η ακροδεξιά υπάρχει μόνον εντός ΕΕ και αν βγει εκτός το ΗΒ δεν θα μπορεί (ο Φ.) να λειτουργήσει... Στο τσακ γλίτωσε το πληκτρολόγιο από ρουθουνισμένο καφέ!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 5, 2016)

Ομολογώ ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω γρυ:blush:


----------



## SBE (Jul 6, 2016)

Ούτε εγώ.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 6, 2016)

Zazula said:


> Το καλύτερο το διάβασα σήμερα: Ο Φαράζ, λέει, παραιτήθηκε επειδή η ακροδεξιά υπάρχει μόνον εντός ΕΕ και αν βγει εκτός το ΗΒ δεν θα μπορεί (ο Φ.) να λειτουργήσει... Στο τσακ γλίτωσε το πληκτρολόγιο από ρουθουνισμένο καφέ!





Palavra said:


> Ομολογώ ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω γρυ:blush:





SBE said:


> Ούτε εγώ.


ΟΚ, σόρι — επικολλώ:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 6, 2016)

Αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά, υπάρχουν τρεις ερμηνείες

(α) Η Ευρώπη είναι ακροδεξιά ενώ στο ΗΒ αυτά δεν τα σηκώνουνε --πώς έφτασε όμως το UKIP ως εδώ;
(β) Η Ευρώπη είναι δημοκρατική μέχρι βλακείας και γι' αυτό είναι φυτώριο ακροδεξιών ενώ στο ΗΒ δεν τα σηκώνουνε -- και τι θα γίνει τώρα με το UKIP;
(γ) Αυτός που έγραψε το μήνυμα στο ΦΒ είναι λίγο μπερδεμένος


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 6, 2016)

SBE said:


> Στο μεταξύ, οι συνταγματολόγοι δεν λένε απλώς γνώμες όπως στην Ελλάδα, αλλά κάνουν και έργα.
> _A prominent law firm is taking pre-emptive legal action against the government, following the EU referendum result, to try to ensure article 50 is not triggered without an act of parliament.[...] According to Mishcon de Reya, the decision to trigger article 50 rests with the representatives of the people under the UK constitution. The firm has been in correspondence with the government since 27 June “to seek assurances that the government will uphold the UK constitution and protect the sovereignty of parliament in invoking article 50”._



Δικηγόρος δεν είμαι, αλλά συνταγματικά η θέση τους μοιάζει λογική: αφού η ένταξη στην ΕΕ έγινε με νόμο που ψηφίστηκε από το κοινοβούλιο, δεν γίνεται αυτός να καταργηθεί χωρίς κοινοβουλευτική έγκριση, και η ενεργοποίηση του άρθρου 50 από τον πρωθυπουργό θα ισοδυναμούσε με αυτό ακριβώς το πράγμα, καθώς θα σηματοδοτούσε τη μη αναστρέψιμη έναρξη της διαδικασίας εξόδου.



Hellegennes said:


> Δεν το πολυπιστεύω. Το πολύ-πολύ να γίνει κάποια συμφωνία για διευκόλυνση της μετακίνησης, αλλά πέρα απ' αυτό δεν θα διευκολύνουν ιδιαίτερα το ΗΒ γιατί αν δεν έχει ουσιώδεις συνέπειες θα θέλουν μετά όλοι να βγουν και να το παίξουν "ανεξάρτητοι" εκ του ασφαλούς.



Κάτι παρόμοιο σκέφτομαι κι εγώ. Όχι να παραμείνει το ΗΒ στην Ένωση, αλλά να παραμείνει στην κοινή αγορά, με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται: ελεύθερη μετακίνηση και συνεισφορά στον ευρωπαϊκό προϋπολογισμό (μειωμένη σε σχέση με την τρέχουσα, αλλά όχι αμελητέα). Έτσι θα διατηρούνταν πολλά από τα τωρινά οφέλη, όπως οι διευκολύνσεις που έχουν οι Βρετανοί που μένουν και εργάζονται στην ΕΕ και αντιστρόφως, καθώς και παραμονή των τραπεζών και των εταιρειών που τώρα σκέφτονται να φύγουν. Ακόμα κι αν η ΕΕ μεταρρυθμιστεί με τρόπο που δεν θα άρεσε στους Βρετανούς, αυτοί θα κρατήσουν αυτό που ήθελαν πάντα, δηλαδή τη συμμετοχή στην ενιαία αγορά. Βέβαια, όπως είπαμε, αυτό θα δυσαρεστήσει πολύ κόσμο που είναι κατά της μετανάστευσης, αλλά από την άλλη η κατάσταση μάλλον δεν θα άλλαζε ραγδαία ούτως ή άλλως. Οπότε μένουμε με μια συμμετοχή λάιτ, όπου η Βρετανία θα μπορεί να πει πως είναι έξω, και από πολλές πλευρές θα είναι, αλλά δεν θα αποκοπεί και τελείως.

Για την πολιτική διάσταση του πράγματος δεν ξέρω: αν τελικά βγει πρωθυπουργός η Μαίυ/Μέι*, λέει πως θα διαπραγματευτεί πιο σκληρά από τους άλλους υποψηφίους, αλλά ίσως αυτό είναι μέχρι να βγει. Δεν ξέρω πώς το βλέπει το θέμα· αν ο Μπόρις πιθανώς υποστήριξε το «Έξω» για ίδιον όφελος, μπορεί αυτή να υποστήριξε το «Μέσα» για παρόμοιους λόγους.

* Πρέπει να αρχίσω να το ξανασκέφτομαι το θέμα τής ορθογραφίας ονομάτων, μου φαίνεται.

Παρεμπιπτόντως...



SBE said:


> Όσο για την Τερέζα Μέι... Ναι βεβαίως, τόσο χαμηλών τόνων που την περασμένη Δευτέρα λέει συναντήθηκε με τον διευθυντή της Ντέιλι Μέιλ, προφανώς για να στηρίξουν την υποψηφιότητά της. Πότε συναντήθηκε με τον Μέρντοχ δεν ξέρω, αλλά σίγουρα έχει γίνει κι αυτό, γιατί κανένας δεν παίρνει το χρίσμα στο ΗΒ χωρίς το ΟΚ από τον Μέρντοχ. Οι χαμηλοί τόνοι ήταν απλά τακτική γιατί ήξερε ότι μετά το δημοψήφισμα θα ακολουθήσει χάος και ήθελε να πλασαριστεί ως ενωτική υποψήφια. Κατά τ'άλλα δεν είναι η μόνη που έχει έξι χρόνια στο ίδιο υπουργείο.



Δηλαδή ήταν πριν από το δημοψήφισμα άτομο που αποζητούσε τη δημοσιότητα και έκανε συχνά δηλώσεις για θέματα άσχετα από το χαρτοφυλάκιό της; Γιατί κάπως έτσι το εννοούσα, και όχι μόνο σε αντιδιαστολή με τον Μπόρις Τζόνσον. Χαμηλών τόνων δεν σημαίνει «δεν θέλω να γίνω πρωθυπουργός», ειδικά εν μέσω αγώνα ηγεσίας. Ίσως κάνω λάθος εδώ, αλλά φοβάμαι πως το σχόλιό μου παρανοήθηκε. Ως προς το υπουργείο, είναι σημαντικό πόστο και έχω εδώ και καιρό την εντύπωση πως πρόκειται για μια από τις «ηλεκτρικές καρέκλες» τής βρετανικής κυβέρνησης. Το ότι κανείς δεν έχει κρατήσει τη θέση για περισσότερο καιρό εδώ και τουλάχιστον αρκετές δεκαετίες δεν είναι ασήμαντο, χωρίς να θέλω και να το αναδείξω σε πιο σημαντικό παράγοντα απ' ό,τι είναι.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 6, 2016)

Zazula said:


> ΟΚ, σόρι — επικολλώ:


Δεν υπάρχει επαρκές απόθεμα facepalm για τέτοια ποστ.


----------



## SBE (Jul 6, 2016)

Περί Τερέζας Μέι: η Μέι λένε οι επικριτές της ότι δεν έχει κάνει ποτέ καμία δήλωση για τίποτα. Ίσως και αυτό να είναι το μυστικό της μακροβιότητάς της στη θέση της. 

Αυτό βέβαια δεν είναι αλήθεια, έχει μιλήσει κατά των μεταναστών πολλές φορές και κατά της ΕΕ επίσης (π.χ. χτυπιόταν ότι δεν θέλει να συνεργάζεται το ΗΒ με τις αστυνομίες άλλων χωρών της ΕΕ και να συμμετέχει στο ευρωένταλμα σύλληψης, γιατί δεν θα μας λένε οι Ευρωπαίοι ποιόν εγκληματία θα συλλάβουμε- και τελικά βγήκε το ΗΒ από τη συνεργασία και μετά από λίγο καιρό αν δεν κάνω λάθος ξαναμπήκε σιωπηρά γιατί δεν δούλευε το σύστημα). Το τελευταίο φρούτο της Μέι ήταν προχτεσινές δηλώσεις της ότι θα χρησιμοποιήσει τους πολίτες ΕΕ σαν διαπραγματευτικό χαρτί, δηλαδή για κάθε διαφωνία με την ΕΕ θα απειλεί να απελάσει τους Ευρωπαίους που ζουν στη χώρα. Αυτό δεν το υποστηρίζει ούτε η υποψήφια των Μπρεξιτικών, η οποία ξεκαθάρισε ότι αν γίνει πρωθυπουργός δεν πρόκειται να απελαθεί κανείς. Δηλαδή η Μέι φλερτάρει με το 52%, όπως έκανε και προεκλογικά (πιστεύω ότι είναι οπαδός του Μπρέξιτ κατά βάθος).


----------



## Palavra (Jul 6, 2016)

SBE said:


> Το τελευταίο φρούτο της Μέι ήταν προχτεσινές δηλώσεις της ότι θα χρησιμοποιήσει τους πολίτες ΕΕ σαν διαπραγματευτικό χαρτί, δηλαδή για κάθε διαφωνία με την ΕΕ θα απειλεί να απελάσει τους Ευρωπαίους που ζουν στη χώρα.


Αυτό το μόνο που θα έχει ως αποτέλεσμα είναι να εξαντλήσει κάθε καλή θέληση που ενδεχομένως υπάρχει απέναντι στη Βρετανία. Τα έχουμε ξαναδεί αυτά.

Άλλο: Brexit risks are starting to crystallise, Bank of England warns


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Άλλο: Brexit risks are starting to crystallise, Bank of England warns



Η FT έχει όριο επισκέψεων και δεν δείχνει το άρθρο σε όλους μας, οπότε ένα κοπιπάστωμα εδώ ή αλλού (π.χ. Google document) βοηθά.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 6, 2016)

Πάρε από άλλη πηγή: Bank of England warns Brexit risks beginning to crystallise


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 6, 2016)

nickel said:


> Η FT έχει όριο επισκέψεων και δεν δείχνει το άρθρο σε όλους μας, οπότε ένα κοπιπάστωμα εδώ ή αλλού (π.χ. Google document) βοηθά.



Γι' αυτό υπάρχει και η cache του Google (well, δεν υπάρχει γι' αυτό, αλλά you know what I mean):

Brexit risks are starting to crystallise, Bank of England warns


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2016)

Περισσότερο γλωσσικό παρά πολιτικό: Ο Βρετανός πρέσβης Τζον Κίτμερ γράφει στο μπλογκ του για τον... μπερντέ:

Μια από τις πιο περίεργες πτυχές της πρόσφατης εκστρατείας δημοψηφίσματος στην πατρίδα μου ήταν o λεγόμενος κανόνας του ‘purdah’. Αυτή η λέξη, που η καταγωγή της είναι περσική, μπήκε στην αγγλική γλώσσα, όπως πολλές άλλες, από την Ινδία. Αρχικά, η λέξη σήμαινε ‘πέπλο’ αλλά με το πέρασμα του χρόνου άρχισε να χρησιμοποιείται για να περιγράψει το έθιμο των συγκεκριμένων κοινοτήτων μέσα στις οποίες οι γυναίκες κρατούνταν ξεχωριστά από τους άντρες, και με ενδυμασία που τις κάλυπτε πλήρως όταν έβγαιναν έξω.

Τώρα ο όρος ‘purdah’ χρησιμοποιείται στη Βρετανία, τουλάχιστον, προκειμένου να δηλώσει το εκλογικό έθιμο σύμφωνα με την οποίο ο δημόσιος τομέας και η διπλωματική υπηρεσία δεν σχολιάζουν ποτέ ούτε εμπλέκονται με κάποιον τρόπο στις εκλογικές εκστρατείες των πολιτικών κομμάτων. Για το πρόσφατό μας δημοψήφισμα, και με την επιμονή του βρετανικού κοινοβουλίου, αυτό το έθιμο μετατράπηκε σε νομοθετική ρύθμιση.

Αυτός είναι ο λόγος για την πρόσφατη και ασυνήθιστη σιωπή μου! Από τις 27 Μαΐου μέχρι το τέλος της εκστρατείας, δεν είπαμε τίποτε δημόσια για την σημαντική επιλογή που κλήθηκαν να κάνουν οι βρετανοί ψηφοφόροι. 

Όλοι ξέρετε πλέον, είμαι σίγουρος, το αποτέλεσμα του δημοψηφίσματος. Είναι σαφές ότι έχουμε μπροστά μας πολλή δουλειά για να μετατρέψουμε τη βούληση του βρετανικού λαού σε δράση. Αυτή η δουλειά θα εμπλέξει όλους μας τους ευρωπαίους εταίρους. Την Παρασκευή 25 Ιουνίου ο Βρετανός Πρωθυπουργός μίλησε για το αποτέλεσμα. Παρακάτω θα βρείτε τη δήλωσή του μεταφρασμένη στα ελληνικά και σας παροτρύνω να τη διαβάσετε.

Κλείνοντας αυτές τις πρώτες σκέψεις, θα ήθελα να προσθέσω κάτι προσωπικό, με τη δική μου φωνή: είναι φανερό ότι, το επόμενο διάστημα, πολλά πράγματα θα αλλάξουν στις θεσμικές μας σχέσεις στην Ευρώπη, όμως οι αξίες που μοιραζόμαστε δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξουν. Κι εγώ θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου περήφανο που είμαι πολίτης του Ηνωμένου Βασιλείου, της Ευρώπης και του κόσμου.
http://blogs.in.gr/blogger/post/?aid=1500086676&cid=977​


Προσθέτω από το ODE:

*purdah* /ˈpəːdə/
noun [mass noun]
1The practice in certain Muslim and Hindu societies of screening women from men or strangers, especially by means of a curtain: _he never required them to observe purdah 
she was supposed to be in purdah upstairs_
_The idea that if one gives up a customary religious practice such as purdah, that one is ceasing to be a Muslim altogether is an egregious misrepresentation of what it takes to be a Muslim.
More than purdah impacting a Muslim woman's mobility, it is the attitude of the men that puts shackles on their mobility - for education or work.
He deprecated the practice of purdah and sati, encouraged inter-caste alliances and remarriage of widows._

1.1 [count noun] A curtain used for the purpose of purdah.
*The memory of his grandmother's rousing speech to the electorate from behind the purdah when his mother contested in the elections is the event he recalls as the most moving in his life.
Learn to read, and while you are seated behind the purdah you may make a tour of the whole world.*

1.2 A state of seclusion or secrecy: 
the supermarket’s own self-imposed purdah on the GM issue expect the lawyers to re-emerge from their temporary purdah when the legislation is published

1.3 [_British_] The period leading up to an election, during which government departments generally refrain from making any new announcements: 
_it is very difficult at the moment with the election on and the government in purdah_

Origin
Early 19th century: from Urdu and Persian _parda_ 'veil, curtain'.
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/purdah​


----------



## SBE (Jul 6, 2016)

Από αυτό το πάρντα= κουρτίνα βγαίνει κι ο μπερντές μήπως;


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2016)

Ε, ναι...



nickel said:


> Περισσότερο γλωσσικό παρά πολιτικό: Ο Βρετανός πρέσβης Τζον Κίτμερ γράφει στο μπλογκ του για τον... μπερντέ:




ΥΓ. Για να ακριβολογούμε, από το τουρκικό _perde_, που βγήκε από το περσικό _parda_.


----------



## SBE (Jul 7, 2016)

Ε, μέχρι να διαβάσω ως το τέλος είχα ξεχάσει την αρχή.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 7, 2016)

nickel said:


> Περισσότερο γλωσσικό παρά πολιτικό: Ο Βρετανός πρέσβης Τζον Κίτμερ γράφει στο μπλογκ του για τον... μπερντέ:



Κοίτα τι μαθαίνει κανείς... Αστεία λεξούλα αυτός ο μπερντές, αναρωτήθηκα προς στιγμήν αν έχει κάποια σχέση με τη μπέρτα αλλά τελικά είναι άσχετα. Το «έθιμο» του _purdah_ φαίνεται πάντως να τηρείται με κάποια αυστηρότητα, όπως διαπίστωσα στις εκλογές τού 2010.


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2016)

Κι άλλο διάλειμμα:

Awkward Exes: Britain & America (Fourth Of July)
It's the ‪#‎FourthOfJuly‬, and ‪#‎America‬ is throwing herself a birthday party. Fresh off of ‪#‎Brexit‬, ‪#‎Britain‬ shows up unexpectedly. They're exes. It's awkward.

https://www.facebook.com/WeAreThomasse/videos/1126638287378501/


----------



## Palavra (Jul 8, 2016)

Το Brexit σε τζιφάκια, από τη γαλλική Λιμπερασιόν: Le Brexit résumé en un seul gif


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 8, 2016)

And then there were two.* Ο Μάικλ Γκόουβ ψηφίστηκε ο πιο αδύναμος κρίκος από τους βουλευτές και βγήκε εκτός· η πρωθυπουργός (προσοχή στο άρθρο) που θα εκλεγεί από τη βάση τού Συντηρητικού κόμματος τον Σεπτέμβριο θα είναι είτε η Τερέζα Μαίυ, που είναι και φαβορί, είτε η σχετικά άγνωστη οπαδός τής εξόδου Άντρεα Λέντσομ. Πάντως ο Γκόουβ δεν θα πρέπει να είναι και τόσο απογοητευμένος, αν ήταν ειλικρινείς οι ισχυρισμοί του ότι μπήκε στον αγώνα για να μη γίνει πρωθυπουργός ο Μπόρις Τζόνσον, καθώς και οι παλαιότερα εκφρασμένες απόψεις του ότι θεωρούσε τον εαυτό του ακατάλληλο για την ηγεσία τής χώρας. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, αποστολή εξετελέσθη: βύθισε με επίθεση καμικάζι την υποψηφιότητα Τζόνσον (είτε εκείνος έψαχνε για πρόφαση είτε όντως ήθελε τη θέση), και ίσως σήμανε το οριστικό τέλος τού προνομιούχου «κύκλου τού Νόττινγκ Χιλ» και της επιρροής του στην κορυφή τού κόμματος.

* Τα περσινά Χριστούγεννα προβλήθηκε στην τηλεόραση εξαιρετική νέα μεταφορά των «Δέκα μικρών νέγρων» τής Αγκάθα Κρίστι, και θα έλεγα να τη δείτε.


----------



## SBE (Jul 11, 2016)

Και το κέφι συνεχίζεται, με την εκλογή (ας πούμε εκλογή) της Βανέσας Τερέζας Μέι στην αρχηγία του Συντηρητικού κόμματος. 
Η μέλλουσα πρωθυπουργός έβγαλε λόγο κατά τον οποίο μας υπενθύμισε ότι Μπρέξιτ σημαίνει Μπρέξιτ, ο λαός μίλησε και όσοι κάνουμε ότι δεν τον ακούμε είμαστε αιθεροβάμονες, ότι το Μπρέξιτ θα είναι μεγάλη επιτυχία της Μεγάλης Βρετανίας και ότι το κόμμα της είναι το κόμμα που πιστεύει στην κοινωνία, όχι στον ατομικισμό (τρίζουν τα κόκκαλα της Θάτσερ). 
Αυτό το τελευταίο μεταφράζεται μάλλον ως: μια κοινωνία Βρετανών, με όλους τους αλλοδαπούς στην αλλοδαπή, καθώς η Μέι τα έχει σούρει στους ξένους πολλές φορές και σκοπεύει να μας χρησιμοποιήσει στις διαπραγματεύσεις- απειλώντας με απελάσεις. 
Αυτά για όσους πίστευαν ότι η Μέι ήταν κατά του Μπρέξιτ. 

Στο μεταξύ οι οπαδοί της αποσυρθείσας Λέντσομ εκφράζουν ήδη φόβους ότι προδόθηκαν οι προσδοκίες τους, ότι το κομματικό κατεστημένο δεν τους έδωσε την ευκαιρία να ψηφίσουν την λαοπρόβλητη υποψήφια, εργαζόμενη μητέρα, χριστιανικών αρχών (η οποία αστεία αστεία όμως είχε πει ότι τα περί απελάσεων είναι βλακείες και να μην ανησυχεί κανένας). Φταίει άραγε το ότι δεν είναι του κύκλου Ήτον-Οξφόρδης, όπως η Μέι, αλλά έχει απλά τελειώσει το σχολείο της γειτονιάς και ένα καλό μεν πανεπιστήμιο, αλλά όχι Οξφόρδη;

Στο μεταξύ, στην αντίπερα όχθη οι Εργατικοί συνεχίζουν να μαλώνουν, κάποιοι του Ναι από όλα τα κόμματα λένε να φτιάξουν δικό τους κόμμα και οι Σκωτσέζοι μάλλον ετοιμάζονται για την επόμενη κίνηση. 

Κι όλα αυτά ενώ ετοιμάζομαι κι εγώ για το δικό μου Μπρέξιτ, γιατί ο σπιτονοικοκύρης μου αποφάσισε ότι χρειάζεται το διαμέρισμά του γιατί χωρίζει με την 25χρονη σύζυγό του (είναι η τρίτη σύζυγος του από τότε που νοικιάζω το διαμέρισμά, ο ίδιος είναι γύρω στα 60). Είναι σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι μόλις του αδειάσω τη γωνιά και δεν θα είναι πλέον δεσμευμένος από το συμβόλαιό μας δεν θα χωρίσει και θα διαφημίσει το διαμέρισμα με ενοίκιο κατά 500 λίρες υψηλότερο από το τρέχον διότι έμαθε ότι τόσα παίρνει η αποπάνω (ίδιο διαμέρισμα) που δεν έχω ιδέα πού βρίσκει κορόιδα ενοικιαστές. Η αναζήτηση εναλλακτικής στέγασης είχε μερικές εκπλήξεις. Η σχετικότερη με το Μπρέξιτ: πολλά διαμερίσματα διαφήμιζαν ότι κατέβασαν το ενοίκιο που ζητούσαν. Τις τελευταίες δυο-τρεις βδομάδες. Μπορεί να είναι σύμπτωση -κι άλλωστε η πτώση δεν είναι σημαντική και είμαστε και σε ψόφια εποχή του χρόνου.


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2016)

Να ετοιμάζονται και οι Βρετανοί για πολλές κωλοτούμπες. Λες και δεν ξέρουν ότι οι Ευρωπαίοι που φιλοξενούν είναι αφρόκρεμα και θα ξεμείνουν από ειδικούς άμα κάνουν ότι τους διώχνουν. Αν θελήσει η Μέι να το παίξει Θάτσερ, να προσέξει μην επαναληφθεί η ιστορία σαν φάρσα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 12, 2016)

Και μπορεί να αποφασίσουν να κρατήσουν την αφρόκρεμα. Η Μέι ήδη είχε ορίσει κατώτατα εισοδηματικά όρια για τους αλλοδαπούς (εκτός ΕΕ) και τους συντρόφους τους στο ΗΒ. Δηλαδή για να τους επιτραπεί να συνεχίζουν να ζουν στο ΗΒ πρέπει αν εργάζονται να παίρνουν μισθό πάνω από κάποιο όριο ή αν είναι παντρεμένοι με Βρετανό, να βγάζει ο Βρετανός από ένα ποσό κι απάνω. Το ποσό (35Κ) είναι μεγάλο για δουλειές εκτός Λονδίνου. Ε, μπορέι να το γενικεύσουν για όλους τους αλλοδαπούς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 12, 2016)

Και θα το δεχτεί αυτό η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση... δεν σου λέω τίποτα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 12, 2016)

Η Μέι δήλωσε ότι προτεραιότητά του Μπρέξιτ δεν είναι κοινή αγορά αλλά το μεταναστευτικό (ποιός είπε ότι δεν είναι λαϊκίστρια;) και ότι το ΗΒ θα επιχειρήσει να συνάψει σχέσεις με χώρες εκτός ΕΕ και δεν έχει ανάγκη την ΕΕ και τα μοντέλα Νορβηγίας, Ελβετίας κλπ. 
Η ΕΕ μπορεί να θέσει παρόμοιους όρους για τους Βρετανούς, αλλά αν το κάνει μονομερώς θα μοιάζει εκδικητικό και επίσης πολλές χώρες δεν θα θέλουν να το κάνουν. Και δεν πρόκειται να κάνει να ιδρώσει το αφτί κανενός Άγγλου πολιτικού. Τους πολίτες τους τους έχουν πάντα γραμμένους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 12, 2016)

Εγώ αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι η Αγγλία ετοιμάζεται για πολλές και ηχηρές σφαλιάρες από την ΕΕ. Και όσο περνάει ο καιρός τόσο περισσότερο βλέπω να έρχεται ξύλο. Και όχι μόνο απ' την ΕΕ, βέβαια. Δεν μπορεί οι σχέσεις που θέλει να συνάψει το ΗΒ με τρίτες χώρες να είναι καλύτερες από τις τριγωνικές που είχε μέχρι τώρα. Δεν έχει κανέναν λόγο μια τρίτη χώρα να τους κάνει μεγάλες παραχωρήσεις. Το ΗΒ τους χρειάζεται περισσότερο απ' ό,τι χρειάζονται αυτοί το ΗΒ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 12, 2016)

Ας απομακρυνθούμε λίγο να δούμε τα πράγματα από μια απόσταση.

Ο Κάμερον έχασε, ανοήτως, ένα δημοψήφισμα που δεν έπρεπε να έχει κάνει ή, έστω, να έχει χάσει.
Αποτελέσματα:
Οι νικητές του δημοψηφίσματος (Φαράτζ, Μπόρις) εξαφανίστηκαν από την άμεση πολιτική.
Ο Κάμερον παραιτήθηκε υπό τρίμηνη προθεσμία, αλλά μόλις έκανε μουτράκια η ΕΕ, βρέθηκε η λύση να παραιτηθεί μέσα σε 15 μέρες.

Προτού αρχίσουν λοιπόν καλά καλά οι διαπραγματεύσεις, ξηλώθηκε όλο το κορυφαίο βρετανικό πολιτικό προσωπικό. (Ο Κόρμπιν απλώς είναι απολιθωμένος και πρέπει να τον πελεκήσουν πρώτα.) Αυτή είναι λοιπόν η ως τώρα επιρροή του αντίπαλου μέρους στις διαπραγματεύσεις.

Συνεχίστε τώρα...


----------



## SBE (Jul 12, 2016)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τί λες. 
Όπως δεν κατάλαβα πώς οι τρεις μήνες και η εκλογή αρχηγού από το συνέδριο του κόμματος έγινε αλλαγή φρουράς αύριο. 
Αλλα, ΟΚ, ας δεχτούμε ότι όλοι οι σοβαροι πολιτικοί της χώρας (Φαράτζ, Τζόνσον μουαχαχαχαχα) έφυγαν. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι η Μέι είναι κάτι διαφορετικό.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 12, 2016)

Αυτό που λέει ο Ντοκ είναι ότι είναι προφανές πως ασκήθηκαν πιέσεις από την ΕΕ να γίνει η αλλαγή ηγεσίας γρήγορα για να προχωρήσει η έξοδος και ότι αφού οι πιέσεις έπιασαν, αυτό σημαίνει πως η μόχλευση του ΗΒ δεν είναι ακριβώς αυτό που νομίζει το ΗΒ πως είναι.


----------



## SBE (Jul 12, 2016)

Ίσως να έχετε διαφορετική πληροφόρηση εκτός ΗΒ. 
Εδώ εμείς ξέρουμε ότι εφόσον ο διαγωνισμός για την ανάδειξη νέου αρχηγού τελείωσε πολύ νωρίτερα από το προγραμματισμένο λόγω αποχώρησης των αντιπάλων της Μέι, δεν υπήρχε λόγος να περιμένουμε το συνέδριο. Πιο λιανά: υπάρχει μόνο μία υποψήφια. Επομένως δεν χρειάζεται ψηφοφορία στο συνέδριο του κόμματος. Επομένως γιατί να καθόμαστε να κοιταζόμαστε και να μην πάει ο Κάμερον για διακοπές με την ησυχία του;

Όσο για το ότι οι αντίπαλοι φαγώθηκαν μεταξύ τους, αυτό δε νομίζω να είναι δάκτυλος ΕΕ. Ο Γκόουβ την έφερε στον φίλο του τον Τζόνσον λόγω προσωπικής φιλοδοξίας κι όχι γιατί του το είπαν από την ΕΕ (από την οποία άλλωστε ήθελε να βγει).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 12, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Αυτό που λέει ο Ντοκ είναι ότι είναι προφανές πως ασκήθηκαν πιέσεις από την ΕΕ να γίνει η αλλαγή ηγεσίας γρήγορα για να προχωρήσει η έξοδος και ότι αφού οι πιέσεις έπιασαν, αυτό σημαίνει πως η μόχλευση του ΗΒ δεν είναι ακριβώς αυτό που νομίζει το ΗΒ πως είναι.


Ακριβώς αυτό.


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2016)

Έφτιαξα τον όρο *τερεζιλίκια* για να τον έχω πρόχειρο...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 12, 2016)

Υπάρχει μεγάλος κίνδυνος να χρειαστεί και να τον χρησιμοποιήσεις αν η κυρία Μέι κινδυνεύει από αϋπνίες *εξαιτίας του τροπαίου της βαρόνης*.


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2016)

Δεν είναι λοιπόν Theresa May. Είναι Theresa Might-Have-Been.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 12, 2016)

Εσύ την έχεις καταχώσει τρία μέτρα πριν ορκιστεί. Και χωρίς καν να πεις ότι έπρεπε πια να ονομάζεται Theresa Autumn ή Theresa Second-Best...


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2016)

Στα αμερικάνικα Theresa Fall...


----------



## SBE (Jul 12, 2016)

Κάποια στιγμή θα είναι Theresa Was.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 13, 2016)

nickel said:


> Δεν είναι λοιπόν Theresa May. Είναι Theresa Might-Have-Been.



Ε, τώρα, νεανικές ανωριμότητες. Φαντάζομαι πως τις έχει πια ξεπεράσει. Αρχίζουν, άλλωστε, να πληθαίνουν τα σχετικά παραδείγματα, και μου αρέσει ότι η Θάτσερ, ο Ομπάμα και η Μέρκελ έχουν αφήσει πίσω τους πλούσιο υλικό για να τους κρίνει η ιστορία χωρίς να χρειαστεί να αναλωθεί κυρίως στις συνθήκες της εκλογής τους· στον βαθμό δε που το έργο τους είναι αμφιλεγόμενο, δεν θα χαρακτήριζα κανέναν τους κακό ηγέτη.

Και ποιος ξέρει... Αν η νέα Βρετανίδα πρωθυπουργός τα πάει καλά, μπορεί κάποτε να μιλάμε για μια «Μαΐα Θηρεσία»...

ΥΓ: Τον περασμένο μήνα εξελέγη ο Λόρδος Φάουλερ ως ο νέος πρόεδρος της Βουλής των Λόρδων (_Lord Speaker_). Οι δύο προκάτοχοί του στο αξίωμα αυτό (που δημιουργήθηκε το 2006) ήταν αμφότερες γυναίκες, και η πρώτη πρόεδρος είχε κάποτε αναφερθεί με ικανοποίηση στην ιδέα ότι ένας διάδοχός της θα γινόταν γνωστός ως ο πρώτος άντρας που κατέχει τη θέση.


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> ΥΓ: Τον περασμένο μήνα εξελέγη ο Λόρδος Φάουλερ ως ο νέος πρόεδρος της Βουλής των Λόρδων (_Lord Speaker_). Οι δύο προκάτοχοί του στο αξίωμα αυτό (που δημιουργήθηκε το 2006) ήταν αμφότερες γυναίκες, και η πρώτη πρόεδρος είχε κάποτε αναφερθεί με ικανοποίηση στην ιδέα ότι ένας διάδοχός της θα γινόταν γνωστός ως ο πρώτος άντρας που κατέχει τη θέση.



:clap: :up: Εξαίσια αντιστροφή των ρόλων. Υπέροχο τριβιδάκι*.


* Δική μας λεξιπλασία για τα trivia.


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2016)

Πώς το δημοψήφισμα γίνεται λαοκτονία...

Και μια και αναφέραμε τις λεξιπλασίες, να και μια λεξιπλασία που προτάθηκε στο Economist και πέρασε στη συλλογή του λεξικού Collins:


*plebicide* New Word Suggestion
Submitted By: AustinAllegro

the self-inflicted ruin of a nation's prospects or interests via a reckless act of democracy

Suggested by a reader of The Economist [July 2016]
http://www.collinsdictionary.com/submission/17539/plebicide​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 13, 2016)

Προσπαθώ από το μεσημέρι να σκεφτώ μια μονολεκτική και σχετικά σύντομη και περιεκτική απόδοση στην τρισχιλετή γλώσσα μας. Π.χ. η _αμεσοδημοκρατική αυτοκτονία_ δεν με καλύπτει πλήρως ως προς αυτά. Από την άλλη, πώς θα σας φαινόταν το _δημοψόφισμα_;


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2016)

Υπάρχει ήδη η _δημοκτονία_, που σημαίνει αυτό που καταλαβαίνει κανείς. Οπότε, στο επίπεδο της λογοπαικτικής λεξιπλασίας το _δημοψόφισμα_ είναι άπαικτο (δηλ. ασυναγώνιστο και όχι κάτι που δεν έχει παιχτεί, βλ. συζήτηση εδώ).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 13, 2016)

Πολύ καλό, αλλά λίγο σκληρό. Σύνθετα μπορεί κανείς εύκολα να φτιάξει. Η δική μου πρόταση θα ήταν "λαϊκή κρατοκτονία".


----------



## SBE (Jul 14, 2016)

Και τα νέα είναι ότι όλα τα καλά υπουργεία στη νέα κυβέρνηση πήγανε σε ευρωφοβικούς, με πρώτον και καλύτερο τον νέο υπουργό επι των διαπραγματέυσεων με την ΕΕ και τον Μπόρις στο Υπ.Εξ. για να ψυχαγωγεί τους ξένους διαπραγματευτές. The day irony died είπε ο Κεν Λοουτς (ο σκηνοθέτης) σε τηλεοπτική συζήτηση. Εγώ από την άλλη θα έλεγα ότι ήξερε τί έκανε ο Μπόρις που δεν έβαλε για αρχηγός. Δεν αποκλείω να είχε συνεννοηθεί και με τη Μέι από πριν.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 14, 2016)

SBE said:


> Και τα νέα είναι ότι όλα τα καλά υπουργεία στη νέα κυβέρνηση πήγανε σε ευρωφοβικούς, με πρώτον και καλύτερο τον νέο υπουργό επι των διαπραγματέυσεων με την ΕΕ και τον Μπόρις στο Υπ.Εξ. για να ψυχαγωγεί τους ξένους διαπραγματευτές.


Δώρο στη διαπραγματευτική ομάδα της Ε.Ε.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 14, 2016)

A map of the countries Boris Johnson has offended


----------



## SBE (Jul 14, 2016)

To νεότερο σήμερα είναι ότι απέλυσε τον Γκόουβ που με την ιδιότητα του Υπουργού Δικαιοσύνης είχε μια σοβαρή διαφωνία με τη Μέι και την είχε ψιλοεκθέσει. Μαζί απόλυσε και όσους τον στήριξαν τότε. 

Όσο για τον Μπόρις, εδώ τα κατάφερε σαν δήμαρχος, που έλεγαν όλοι ότι είναι άχρηστος. Μπορέι να μας εκπλήξει ευχάριστα και να βρεθεί αναβαθμισμένος και έτοιμος να αναλάβει την πρωθυπουργία όταν θα φύγει η Μέι.


----------



## SBE (Jul 15, 2016)

Boris Johnson says Brexit vote does not mean leaving Europe 'in any sense'


----------



## Palavra (Jul 15, 2016)

Τρία πουλάκια κάθονταν στου Μπόρις τους την φράντζα.
Meanwhile: Wales told not to expect same level of funding as it got from the EU - despite voting Brexit


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jan 15, 2017)

Το έπος της Εξόδου συνεχίζεται, με πολύ πολύ αργούς ρυθμούς. Εκτενής ανάλυση των πολιτικών διαιρέσεων και της γενικότερης κατάστασης:

*Waist deep in the Brexit muddy* (_Inside Story_)


----------



## SBE (Jan 15, 2017)

Τώρα που θα αναλάβει ο Τραμπ, αν τα βρει με τους Βρετανούς και τους υποσχεθεί στήριξη να δεις πώς θα αρχίσουν να τρέχουν προς το Μπρέξιτ. Δεν λέω ότι ντε και καλά αυτό περιμένουν, αλλά θα τους βολέψει πολύ κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## daeman (Feb 6, 2017)

Any similarity to actual persons -living, deceased, or undead- is purely intentional.


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2017)

Καλημέρα. Το άσχημο είναι ότι η ηθοποιός που έπαιξε τη Ρέγκαν στην ταινία του 1973 ονομαζόταν... Μπλερ. :)

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000304/mediaviewer/rm3934033920


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2017)

Κάμερον και Μέι: Έχουν εξασφαλίσει τη θέση τους στην ιστορία. Ίσως του τεραστιότερου βλάκα.

Like sheep, the British people, regardless of whether they support Brexit, are being herded off a cliff, duped and misled by the most irresponsible, least trustworthy government in living memory. [...]
https://www.theguardian.com/comment...50-jeopardises-60-years-of-unparalleled-peace


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2017)

Αυτό δεν ξέρω πού αλλού πρέπει να το βάλω (ίσως σε κάποιο νήμα που προσπαθούμε να βγάλουμε άκρη με τα ονόματα του Βασιλείου;), αλλά σίγουρα ανήκει και εδώ.

*Irish guys try to understand Brexit *


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2017)

*Brexit: A Titanic Failure*


----------



## Palavra (Apr 12, 2017)

Brexit: foreign states may have interfered in vote, report says 

Έχουμε και λέμε: υποστήριξη του Τραμπ μέσω διαδικτυακών τρολ, τσεκ. Χακάρισμα των μέιλ της αντιπάλου του Τραμπ, τσεκ. Χρηματοδότηση της Λεπέν, τσεκ. 


Φέρνω κι αυτό για διάβασμα: Is Russia attacking Western liberal democracies?


----------



## SBE (Apr 13, 2017)

Στην περίπτωση του Μπρέξιτ πάντως το αποτέλεσματα του δημοψηφίσματος θα ήταν ούτως ή άλλως αυτό που ήταν, αν ψήφιζαν πραγματικά κατά συνείδηση όλοι. Στην πραγματικότητα αυτοί που ψήφισαν να μείνει η χώρα το έκαναν με μισή καρδιά γιατί δεν θέλουν να είναι στην ΕΕ, θέλουν μόνο τα αγαθά της ΕΕ. Επομένως...


----------



## Palavra (Apr 13, 2017)

Έλα βρε SBE τώρα. Εδώ μέσα τις έχουμε τις δημοσκοπήσεις, μην τα ξαναλέμε. Και μην ακυρώνεις τόσο εύκολα τη δύναμη της νεοψυχροπολεμικής διαδικτυακής προπαγάνδας. Είναι ακριβώς αυτό το "όλοι ίδιοι είναι" που έφερε τον Τραμπ στην εξουσία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 13, 2017)

Palavra said:


> Έλα βρε SBE τώρα. Εδώ μέσα τις έχουμε τις δημοσκοπήσεις, μην τα ξαναλέμε. Και μην ακυρώνεις τόσο εύκολα τη δύναμη της νεοψυχροπολεμικής διαδικτυακής προπαγάνδας. Είναι ακριβώς αυτό το "όλοι ίδιοι είναι" που έφερε τον Τραμπ στην εξουσία.



Και έχει φέρει τον Μελανσόν ένα βήμα μακριά από την αναμέτρηση με τη Λεπέν.


----------



## SBE (Apr 13, 2017)

Ανάφερα κάτι δεδομένο. Η προδημοψηφισματική εκστρατεία στο ΗΒ ήταν ως εξής:
Υπέρ της εξοδου: Η ΕΕ είναι κακιά και πρέπει να βγούμε γιατί απ'έξω είναι καλύτερα. 
Κατά της εξόδου: Η ΕΕ είναι κακιά αλλά πρέπει να μείνουμε γιατί απ'έξω θα είναι χειρότερα.

Όλοι συμφωνούσαν ότι η ΕΕ είναι κακιά. Δεν οφείλεται αυτό ούτε σε Ρώσους χακεράδες, ούτε γιατί το διάβασαν στο φέισμπουκ. 
Αν αλλού έγιναν άλλα είναι άλλη υπόθεση.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 13, 2017)

Εγώ έγραψα οτι υπάρχουν σοβαρές κατηγορίες για ξένο δάκτυλο, που εξάλλου ερευνάται ότι παρενέβη και στις εκλογές στις ΗΠΑ. Αυτό που γράφεις εσύ, εκτός του ότι είναι απόλυτο, υποβαθμίζει τη σοβαρότητα της επίθεσης που φαίνεται να δέχεται η Ευρώπη. Θα μπω στον πειρασμό να σκεφτώ ότι σε έχει καταλάβει το πνεύμα ενός άλλου μέλους που κάνει κάτι τέτοια


----------



## SBE (Apr 13, 2017)

Αυτό όμως Παλ θα πήγαινε σε κανένα άλλο νήμα κι όχι στο περί Μπρέξιτ, γιατί είναι γενικότερο ζήτημα. Στο ζήτημα του Μπρέξιτ είπα τη γνώμη μου, ας την πω και τρίτη φορά: δεν χρειαζόταν ξένος δάκτυλος για να βγάλουν τα μάτια τους οι Βρετανοί, μια χαρά διαθετουν δέκα έκαστος (και διαθέτουν σύστημα πληροφοριών που φτάνει και στα ενδότερα της Ρωσίας, οπότε άνετα υποθέτω ότι αν υπήρξε ξένος δάκτυλος το ήξεραν ήδη, γιατί στο ΗΒ τα ξέρουν όλα ήδη).


----------



## Palavra (Apr 13, 2017)

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, διάβασε το δεύτερο άρθρο που λινκάρω, μπορεί να γράφει και τίποτα που δεν το ξέρεις ήδη :)


----------



## SBE (Apr 13, 2017)

Θα το διαβάσω όταν θα έχω χρόνο, γιατί δεν έχω ιδέα για το θέμα (όχι του Μπρέξιτ, το άλλο) και η ενημέρωση δεν βλάπτει.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 18, 2017)

Theresa May calls UK general election for 8 June. Το άρθρο αυτό θα μπορούσε και να έχει ως τίτλο «Βάζοντας το κόμμα πάνω από τη χώρα». Πλήρης αδιαφορία για το τι μπορεί να σημαίνει η ακόμα μεγαλύτερη αστάθεια για το εσωτερικό και παρωπίδες για το αν θα της βγει το στοίχημα.


----------



## SBE (Apr 19, 2017)

Θα της βγει γιατί δεν έχει αντιπολίτευση.
Θα μπουν στο κοινοβούλιο περισσότεροι hardliners και θα έχουμε hard Brexit.
Μόνη ελπίδα να χάσει έδρες και να γίνει όπως έγινε σε κάτι επαναληπτικές πρόσφατα, που έχασε έδρα σίγουρη λόγω Μπρέξιτ, αλλά δύσκολο.
Στο μεταξύ η ασχετοσύνη των Ελλήνων με τα εκλογικά μού ανεβάζει την πίεση (είμαι Ελλάδα). Μου έλεγε ένας ότι η Μει είναι μετριοπαθής και θα βάλει δικούς της υποψηφίους και θα βγάλει τους φανατικούς. Ω, πτωχέ Έλληνα! Δεν ξέρεις ότι οι υποψήφιοι δεν βγαίνουν έτσι στο ΗΒ.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 19, 2017)

Είχε μια μοναδική ευκαιρία να ρίξει τα ποσοστά του Κόρμπιν και να κάνει εσωτερικές εκκαθαρίσεις. Αλλά παρ' ολ' αυτά, οι εκλογές γίνονται πρώτα πρώτα για να διασφαλίσει η ίδια τη θέση της και δεύτερον για το κόμμα της. 



SBE said:


> Στο μεταξύ η ασχετοσύνη των Ελλήνων με τα εκλογικά μού ανεβάζει την πίεση (είμαι Ελλάδα). Μου έλεγε ένας ότι ή Μει είναι μετριοπαθής και θα βάλει δικούς της υποψηφίους και θα βγάλει τους φανατικούς. Ω, πτωχέ Έλληνα! Δεν ξέρεις ότι οι υποψήφιοι δεν βγαίνουν έτσι στο ΗΒ.


Εμένα μου ανεβάζει την πίεση η ακατάσχετη τουρκολογία των ημερών. Ο καθένας λέει το κοντό του και το μακρύ του και πάντα -ΠΑΝΤΑ- προβάλλοντας πάνω στο πρόσφατο εκλογικό αποτέλεσμα τη δική του ιδεολογία, χωρίς να λαμβάνει υπ' όψιν ένα σωρό παράγοντες που κάνουν τη χώρα εξαιρετικά ιδιόμορφη. Ιδίως το φ/β είναι σαν ένα απέραντο καφενείο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 19, 2017)

Palavra said:


> Ιδίως το φ/β είναι σαν ένα απέραντο καφενείο.


Μα το ΦΒ *είναι* ένα απέραντο καφενείο... :)


----------



## Earion (Apr 19, 2017)

Ξεχνάμε, φαίνεται, ότι το Φέισμπουκ δημιουργήθηκε για να κουτσομπολεύουνε οι συμφοιτητές του Ζάκερμπεργκ, να μιλάνε για γκόμενες και να ανταλλάσουν γυμνασιακού επιπέδου αστεία. Αυτό ήταν κι αυτό στην ουσία παραμένει το Φέισμπουκ, η αποθέωση της ατάκας, το αγχωτικό κυνήγι του «λάικ», η απόλυτη επιβολή του εδώ και τώρα, δηλαδή η απόλυτη απουσία της προοπτικής του χτες.


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2017)

Μέσα σ' όλα, του Μητσού τού φταίει ο Κόρμπιν, και εγώ ανεβάζω το άρθρο του επειδή μου φταίνε όλοι.

*Μοιραίος*
Μιχάλης Μητσός | Τα Νέα, 19/4/2017

H ίδια λέει ότι πήρε τη μεγάλη απόφαση ενώ έκανε περίπατο με τον άντρα της πριν από το Πάσχα στην Ουαλία. Στην πραγματικότητα, ο λόγος για τον οποίο η Τερίζα Μέι αποφάσισε ξαφνικά πρόωρες εκλογές είναι ο ίδιος με τον λόγο για τον οποίο ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας προσπαθεί να τις αναβάλει όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο: η μεγάλη διαφορά από τον αντίπαλό της στις δημοσκοπήσεις. Το Συντηρητικό Κόμμα περνά τους Εργατικούς 20 μονάδες και η Μέι νικά σε δημοτικότητα τον Κόρμπιν με 50-14.

Με την έννοια αυτή ο αρχηγός των Εργατικών είναι ο μοιραίος άνθρωπος της Βρετανίας, ο πολιτικός που επέτρεψε και εδραίωσε το Brexit. Το επέτρεψε όταν αρνήθηκε κατά τη διάρκεια της περυσινής προεκλογικής εκστρατείας να υποστηρίξει με σαφήνεια και αποφασιστικότητα την παραμονή της χώρας του στην ευρωπαϊκή οικογένεια. Το εδραίωσε όταν με την αλλοπρόσαλλη πολιτική του αποξένωσε και απομάκρυνε δεκάδες χιλιάδες ψηφοφόρους, επιτρέποντας στην πρωθυπουργό να προγραμματίσει για τις 8 Ιουνίου μια εύκολη εκλογική νίκη.

Ο «Τζέλι», όπως ήταν το παρατσούκλι του Τζέρεμι Κόρμπιν όταν ήταν μικρός, ήταν εξόχως αποκαλυπτικός σε συνέντευξη που έδωσε αυτή την εβδομάδα στην εκπομπή του ITV «Good Morning Britain». Ο παρουσιαστής τού ζήτησε να ξεχωρίσει ένα λάθος που έχει κάνει από τότε που ανέλαβε την ηγεσία του κόμματος. Εκείνος προσπάθησε να αποφύγει την ερώτηση πολλές φορές, αλλά στο τέλος το έριξε στην πλάκα: «Είναι τόσο πολλά...».

Εχει δίκιο λοιπόν το περιοδικό «GQ» που τον συνέκρινε με τον προπονητή της Αρσεναλ, τον Αρσέν Βενγκέρ, σημειώνοντας ότι και οι δύο είναι 67 ετών, ξεπερασμένοι, δογματικοί, τεμπέληδες και αποφασισμένοι να καταστρέψουν τον θεσμό που ανέλαβαν να διοικήσουν; «Ανοησίες. Και οι δύο είμαστε δουλευταράδες» απάντησε. Τα υπόλοιπα δεν τα διέψευσε.

Εκτός απροόπτου, έτσι, το Εργατικό Κόμμα θα καταβαραθρωθεί στις εκλογές του Ιουνίου και θα προχωρήσει σε νέα αλλαγή ηγεσίας, προτού συμπληρωθούν δύο χρόνια από την προηγούμενη. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να μιλήσει για έκπληξη. Η εφημερίδα που κρατάτε έγραφε στις 14/9/2015, την επομένη της ανακοίνωσης της απροσδόκητης νίκης: «Πίσω στην έρημο οι Εργατικοί. Στα αριστερά και στο περιθώριο υπό νέα ηγεσία». Την ίδια εξέλιξη προέβλεπαν ο διεθνής Τύπος, όλοι οι αναλυτές, καθώς και πολλά από τα στελέχη του ίδιου του Εργατικού Κόμματος. Ο όρος των ημερών ήταν unelectable: δίνοντας έμφαση στην ιδεολογική του καθαρότητα, το Εργατικό Κόμμα έχανε το τρένο για την εξουσία.

Οπως αποδείχθηκε, αυτό ήταν το μικρότερο πρόβλημα. Ενας ηγέτης έντιμος αλλά ανεπαρκής, μαχητικός αλλά αιθεροβάμων, πεισματάρης αλλά βαθύτατα συγκεντρωτικός, εγκλώβισε το κόμμα του σε μια στείρα αντιπολίτευση, απομάκρυνε ή φίμωσε κάθε εκσυγχρονιστική φωνή και καταδίκασε τη Βρετανία σε ένα μέλλον εντός του νεοφιλελευθερισμού και εκτός της Ευρώπης. Την επόμενη φορά που θα ρωτηθεί για τη μεγαλύτερη αποτυχία του, θα δυσκολευτεί λιγότερο να απαντήσει.
http://www.tanea.gr/opinions/all-opinions/article/5439867/moiraios/​


----------



## Palavra (Apr 19, 2017)

Ναι, ο Κόρμπιν φταίει, όχι ο Κάμερον - που μάλλον θα μείνει στην ιστορία ως ο άνθρωπος που κατέστρεψε τη χώρα του σε καιρό ειρήνης.


----------



## rogne (Apr 19, 2017)

Βρετανοί φίλοι μού λένε ότι την εποχή του δημοψηφίσματος ο Κόρμπιν ακουγόταν να υποστηρίζει ("με μισή καρδιά" κατά τα λοιπά...) το Bremain λέγοντας πράγματα όπως ότι η ιδέα της ΕΕ προβλέπει την ελεύθερη μετακίνηση των ανθρώπων, άρα και την ελεύθερη μετανάστευση. Πρόκειται εμφανώς για ανεπαρκή αιθεροβάμονα, όχι σαν τους άλλους, τους επαρκείς και προσγειωμένους.

ΥΓ. Και τι να πει κανείς για τη σύγκριση με τον Βενγκέρ! Μπαίνω στον πειρασμό να γράψω "ακόμα βελανίδια θα έτρωγαν μερικοί χωρίς αυτόν", και να, το έγραψα, ντροπή μου...


----------



## Earion (May 11, 2017)

A nice word game by Jonathan Freedland in _The New York Review of Books_ (May 11, 2017): *Dover and Out*.


----------



## daeman (Jun 3, 2017)

...
Liar Liar GE2017 - Captain SKA






‘Liar Liar GE2017’: The anti-Theresa May lyrics BBC Radio won't play



Spoiler



(Theresa May voice clip)
We have a mission to make Britain a country that works,
Not for the priveleged and not for the few, but for every one of our citizens.
And together, we the Conservative party, can build a better Britain

She's a liar liar
Oh, she's a liar liar
No you can't trust her
No no no noo

We all know politicians like telling lies
Big ones, little ones, porky pies
Saying they're strong and stable won't disguise
We're still being taken for a ride
Nurses going hungry, schools in decline
I don't recognize this broken country of mine
They're having a laugh, let's show them the door then
Cut the rich, not the poor

(Theresa May voice clip)
I will be very clear that I think we need that period of time,
That stabiliy, to be able to deal with the issues that the country is facing.
I'm not going to be calling a snap election.

She's a liar liar
Oh, she's a liar liar
No, you can't trust her
No no no noo

I want to have a government that
Doesn't think that fascism is where it's at
Whilst putting the mother of all bombs
Into tiny hands will go very wrong
I'm hoping for a future for my child
Where she can grow and feel inspired
Do everything in your power you can
People rising up is the only plan

(Theresa May voice clip)
When future generations look back on this time,
They will judge us not only on the decision we made
But by what we made, of that, decision
They will see that we shaped them a brighter future
They will know that we built them a better Britain

She's a liar liar
Oh, she's a liar liar
No, you can't trust her
No no no noo


 Theresa May protest track, Liar Liar GE2017, number four on Official Singles Chart


----------



## Palavra (Jun 9, 2017)

Palavra said:


> Πλήρης αδιαφορία για το τι μπορεί να σημαίνει η ακόμα μεγαλύτερη αστάθεια για το εσωτερικό και παρωπίδες για το αν θα της βγει το στοίχημα.



Τα έλεγα εγώ: http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/34301...alla-ehase-tin-aytodynamia-live#axzz4jRQsO9Sn

(Όταν θα γίνει και η παραπομπή και αποπομπή της Πορτοκαλί Πατάτας θα ανοίξω γραφείο προβλέψεων :))


----------



## rogne (Jun 9, 2017)

Πάντως καλύτερα η σημερινή αστάθεια παρά η χτεσινή. Ευχάριστο ξύπνημα, που λέμε...


----------



## SBE (Jun 9, 2017)

Όπως είπε χτες το βράδυ σχολιαστής στην τηλεόραση (δεν θυμάμαι ποιο κανάλι, γιατί τρία είχαν αποτελέσματα και άλλαζα) : η εκδίκηση των Remainer. Ή πιο ευγενικά άλλος, "δεν εχει λήξει το θέμα του Μπρέξιτ, υπάρχει μεγάλη δυσαρέσκια και διαφωνία, και θα πρέπει να το αναγνωρίσουν αυτό τα κόμματα και να πράξουν ανάλογα" και κοντέψανε να τον φάνε οι άλλοι στο στούντιο.

Όταν είδα στην τηλεόραση να έχει τη μικρότερη αποχή απο τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου στο ΗΒ κατάλαβα ότι όσοι κάθισαν σπίτι τους στο δημοψήφισμα το μετάνιωσαν και ξεκουνήθηκαν. Ή μάλλον κινητοποιήθηκαν οι Εργατικοί και οι δυσαρεστημένοι περισσότερο σε σχέση με άλλες φορές. Και εξηγώ:
Την επόμενη της ανακοίνωσης των εκλογών έλαβα πεντέξι μηνύματα από γνωστούς μου που μου έστελναν μια λίστα που είχε κυκλοφορήσει με τις έδρες που παίζονταν και τί να ψηφίσουμε για να μην βγει Συντηρητικός υποψήφιος εκεί. Παρόμοια πληροφόρηση δεν είχα δει ποτέ πριν, που σημαίνει ότι κάποιοι καίγονταν με το ζήτημα αυτό. 

Βεβαίως δεν υπάρχει καμιά αλλαγή τελικά, οπότε δεν θα δωσω στην Παλ ακόμα το βραβείο προβλέψεων. Το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι οι Συντηρητικοί θα κάνουν κυβέρνηση με τη στήριξη του βορειοιρλανδικού ενωτικού (με το ΗΒ) κόμματος που από χτες είχε ανακοινώσει ότι θα τους στηρίξει (όλα τα κόμματα στη Β. Ιρλανδία ενωτικά είναι, αλλά με διαφορετική χώρα ένωσης το καθένα). Αυτοί αν βρεθούν στην κυβέρνηση θα πάρουν δυο υπουργεία σχετικά με την Ιρλανδία και θα κάνουν ό,τι τους λένε, οπότε δεν θα υπάρξει κίνητρο για καμιά σοβαρή αλλαγή πολιτικής που θα υπήρχε αν γινόταν συνασπισμός με άλλα κόμματα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 9, 2017)

Πάντως ενισχυμένη πλειοψηφία και ευρεία λαϊκή εντολή δεν είχαν οι εκλογές.


----------



## SBE (Jun 10, 2017)

Αυτό είναι γεγονός και ήταν το ζητούμενο απο τους remainers.
Δυστυχώς στο ΗΒ είναι πολύ δύσκολο να βγάλεις από την καρέκλα όποιο κόμμα κάθεται εκεί. Αυτό φαίνεται από το ότι οι περισσότεροι πρωθυπουργοι μένουν τρεις και τέσσερεις θητείες. 

Τώρα, στοιχήματα για το πότε θα έχει εκλογές πάλι στο ΗΒ. Άντε να το κάνουμε εύκολο: θα είναι πριν ή μετά το Μπρέξιτ;


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 11, 2017)

Πάντως ο αρχηγός των Φιλελεύθερων Δημοκρατών (και η Λώρα Κιούνσμπεργκ) συνόψισαν την περασμένη χρονιά παραλληλίζοντας το δημοψήφισμα για το μπρέξιτ και τις φετινές εκλογές. Δύο φορές μέσα σε δώδεκα μήνες ο εκάστοτε πρωθυπουργός ρίσκαρε αβεβαιότητα για τη χώρα προσπαθώντας να αποκομίσει πολιτικά οφέλη, και έχασε. Από αυτήν την πλευρά είναι να αναρωτιέσαι αν οι Συντηρητικοί θα έπρεπε να αλλάξουν όνομα – και αν θα είναι πιο προσεκτικοί σε μελλοντικές κινήσεις τους. (Εδώ γελάμε.)

Από την άλλη, θα έχει ενδιαφέρον να δούμε αν όντως αυτές οι εκλογές έπληξαν αρκετά τη δυναμική τού Σκωτικού Εθνικού Κόμματος ώστε τελικά να μη γίνει καν το δεύτερο δημοψήφισμα. Όχι ότι ήταν σίγουρο πριν, αλλά οι συνθήκες είναι λιγότερο ευνοϊκές τώρα. Ίσως παίξουν και οι Ιρλανδοί τον ρόλο τους, αν μη τι άλλο ως δικαιολογία, μιας και θα είναι στην κυβέρνηση...


----------



## SBE (Jun 11, 2017)

Γιατί ΚΙΟΥνσμπεργκ το εμφανώς γερμανικό επιθετο ΚΟΥΝσμπεργκ Kuennsberg; Το οποίο κai η ίδια νομίζω το προφέρει ΚΟΥΝσμπεργκ;


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2017)

Χαίρομαι να διαβάζω κακίες εναντίον της Μέι (αλλά όχι μόνο εναντίον αυτής) και η συλλογή κακιών που φτιάχνει ο Τζορτζ Όσμπορν (τέως υπουργός Οικονομικών, που τον ξήλωσε η Μέι και έχει γίνει τώρα αρχισυντάκτης της Evening Standard) είναι εντυπωσιακή. 

https://www.theguardian.com/politic...orne-says-theresa-may-is-a-dead-woman-walking

Αλλά εδώ διαβάζουμε για την κριτική που δέχτηκε για την τελευταία του κακία: Είπε ότι η Τερέζα Μέι είναι μελλοθάνατη («is a dead woman walking»). 

Στα ελληνικά:
O 43χρονος βουλευτής Ντόμινικ Ραμπ παρατήρησε και καυτηρίασε την ευκολία με την οποία ο τέως υπουργός Οικονομικών πέρασε από τη θέση του πολιτικού στη θέση του κακόφημου σχολιαστή-δημοσιογράφου.
http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1500148641

Ραμπ; Πώς γράφεται αυτό το «Ραμπ»; Α, όχι «Rump»... Raab! (Αντιστρεψιμότητα, ρε!) Και είπε: «George has made the transition from a Conservative politician to mischievous journalist with great ease.» Κακόβουλος, κακοπροαίρετος, σκανταλιάρης ίσως, αλλά όχι κακόφημος.


----------



## SBE (Jun 11, 2017)

Πάντως ο Όσμπορν μέσω της εφημερίδας του στήριξε το Συντηρητικό Κόμμα προεκλογικά. Απλά τώρα που η Μέι παραπαίει θέλει να την φάει. Αν η Μέι έπιανε 500 έδρες, θα την έγλειφε.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 13, 2017)

The newspaper did endorse the Conservatives ahead of the election, but in a symbolic twist on election night, the Conservative stronghold of Kensington, which houses the Evening Standard offices, fell to Labour by 20 votes.

:lol::clap:

Ομολογώ ότι ασχολήθηκα λίγο με αυτές τις εκλογές σε σχέση με άλλες χρονιές, και ακόμα ενημερώνομαι, αλλιώς θα είχα μάθει νωρίτερα για κάτι τέτοιες νόστιμες λεπτομέρειες. (Για να το πάρω απ' την αρχή, λοιπόν... Χμ, δεν μου έλειψαν καθόλου τα γραφικά τού Τζέρεμυ Βάιν.)

Και θα είχα ακούσει ίσως και πώς ακριβώς προφέρεται αυτό το όνομα, που έχω συνηθίσει μόνο να το διαβάζω:



SBE said:


> Γιατί ΚΙΟΥνσμπεργκ το εμφανώς γερμανικό επιθετο ΚΟΥΝσμπεργκ Kuennsberg; Το οποίο κai η ίδια νομίζω το προφέρει ΚΟΥΝσμπεργκ;



I refuse to answer this question on the grounds that I may incriminate myself.

Έλα ντε, όμως, γιατί; Σίγουρα αντιλήφθηκα το _ue_ ως _ü_, και μετά... μάλλον σκέφτηκα ότι στα αγγλικά μπορεί αυτό να προφερόταν με μαλακό κάππα; Ή απλώς παρεισέφρησε κάπου εκεί μέσα το _cuneiform_;  Όχι, το παίρνω πίσω αυτό, αλλά πρέπει να σκέφτομαι περισσότερο την αγγλική προφορά: Ζούκερμπεργκ και Ζίμμερμαν, όχι Τσούκερμπεργκ και Τσίμμερμαν. (Αλλά αυτά τα ρημάδια τα -stein, που επιμένουν πολλοί να τα προφέρουν «-στιν», δεν μπορώ να τα χωνέψω... Και ίσως να έχω δίκιο σ' αυτό. Ξεφεύγω, όμως.)

Από τις αναλύσεις που έχω διαβάσει μέχρι στιγμής, ο Μαρκ Μαρντέλ ζωγραφίζει μιαν εξόχως παραστατική εικόνα που φαντάζομαι ότι θα αρέσει στον Νίκελ:

The Conservative Party has a reputation for ruthlessness - getting rid of even much loved leaders when they are no longer a tool to maintaining the party's rule. The defenestration of their idol Margaret Thatcher was a sign of that. But this is far more cruel, a breathtakingly savage lesson in the exercise of power.

Mrs May has been broken on the electoral wheel but is forced to stand on splintered limbs, grimacing through the pain, for the sake of her party's chance to cling to office.

She is like a medieval monarch, captured by her barons, shorn of the advisers she loved and trusted, allowed one old close friend to minister cold comfort. The government is stable as a two-legged stool, and she is sapped of strength, weakened by the demands of her colleagues. 

Στην Αυστραλία φαντάζομαι δεν θα το έβλεπες κάτι τέτοιο· εκεί αλλάζουν ηγέτη τού κόμματος δυο φορές τον χρόνο, όπως τις οδοντόβουρτσες. Χαλάλι, όμως, αν το αποτέλεσμα είναι μαλακότερο μπρέξιτ...


----------



## SBE (Jun 13, 2017)

Στα γερμανικά υποθέτω το επίθετο της Λώρας είναι Κύνσμπεργκ, αλλά στην αγγλική γλώσσα όλα τα Υ τα κλειστά τα λένε ΟΥ, είτε είναι από γαλλικά, είτε είναι από γερμανικά, είτε από άλλες γλώσσες. 

Πίσω στις εκλογές: η ψήφος στο Κένσινγκτον είναι νομίζω ξεκάθαρα περίπτωση «δεν ψηφίζω Μέι γιατί δεν γουστάρω Μπρέξιτ». Κανονικά θα ψήφιζαν Φιλελεύθερους, αν υπήρχε καμιά ελπίδα να βγει ο υποψήφιός τους, αλλά επειδή μάλλον δεν υπήρχε, ψήφισαν για αποδυνάμωση της Μέι. 
Από την άλλη δεν ξέρω τι είδους Μπρέξιτ θα έχουμε, αλλά διαβάζοντας τη συνέντευξη του κύριου διαπραγματευτή της ΕΕ σήμερα στη FT, σκέφτηκα ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν να είναι όντως τόσο ανίκανοι οι Βρετανοί. Μήπως το ζητούμενο είναι όντως να χρονοτριβήσουν για δυο χρόνια ώστε να μην υπάρξει συμφωνία; Άλλωστε η ίδια η Μέι είχε πει ότι no deal is better than a bad deal. Οι μέχρι τώρα ενδείξεις είναι:
α. Έγινε αντικατάσταση των εκπροσώπων του ΗΒ στην ΕΕ από φανατικούς μπρεξιτικούς. Χωρίς λόγο. 
β. Φτιάχτηκε μεν υπουργείο Μπρέξιτ, το οποίο έχει στη διάθεσή του προσωπικό κλπ., αλλά μέχρι στιγμής απ’ όσους έχουν περάσει από αυτό σαν σύμβουλοι ή ειδικοί οι μισοί έχουν παραιτηθεί κι οι άλλοι μισοί εκπαραθυρωθεί. Μ’ άλλα λόγια στο υπουργείο προσποιούνται ότι δουλεύουν και ότι δήθεν δεν μπορούν να συνεννοηθούν μεταξύ τους, και μιλάμε για ανθρώπους που είναι δουλειά τους να κάνουν διαπραγματεύσεις, υποχωρήσεις και συνεννοήσεις. 
γ. Οι Άγγλοι έχουν κάνει παρόμοιες συμφωνίες στο παρελθόν. 

Άρα νομίζω ότι το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι τώρα πήραν θάρρος οι Brexiters, οι οποίοι είναι εξ ορισμού φανατικά κατά της ΕΕ και επιθυμούν πλήρη διακοπή σχέσεων. Και εφαρμόζουν αυτό ακριβώς.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 13, 2017)

Από ό,τι έχω καταλάβει, δεν θα βγουν σε δύο χρόνια χωρίς συμφωνία αν δεν καταλήξουν κάπου οι διαπραγματεύσεις, αλλά θα βγουν με ό,τι τους πει η ΕΕ. Αν, δε, το έχουν αφήσει τόσο στον αέρα είναι πραγματικά εξωφρενικό, καθώς οι οδηγίες που έχουν ενσωματωθεί στην εθνική νομοθεσία θα πρέπει να είναι εκατοντάδες, άσε δε το δεδικασμένο που θα βασίζεται σε ενωσιακό δίκαιο. Επίσης, θα αφήσουν ξεκρέμαστες διπλωματικές σχέσεις, τους Βρετανούς πολίτες που ζουν και δουλεύουν στην ΕΕ, θα βρίσκονται στο πουθενά στις διμερείς συμφωνίες ΕΕ και τρίτων χωρών, δεν θα υπάρχει καμία συμφωνία για τις εισαγωγές προϊόντων από το ΗΒ προς ΕΕ και δεν θα έχει ρυθμιστεί ο χρηματοπιστωτικός τομέας. Πραγματικά, δεν νομίζω να έχουν τόση άγνοια κινδύνου.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 13, 2017)

SBE said:


> α. Έγινε αντικατάσταση των εκπροσώπων του ΗΒ στην ΕΕ από φανατικούς μπρεξιτικούς. Χωρίς λόγο.


Αυτό δεν είναι χωρίς λόγο. Ο Μπαρνιέ, ο διαπραγματευτής της ΕΕ, είναι φεντεραλιστής. Επομένως, οι φανατικοί μπρεξιτικοί είναι κτγμ αντίδραση σε αυτό και μήνυμα ότι δεν φοβούνται να ζητήσουν σκληρό Μπρέξιτ. Αλλά είμαι σίγουρη ότι σε δύο χρόνια η κίνηση αυτή θα φαίνεται εντελώς ανόητη.


----------



## SBE (Jun 13, 2017)

Palavra said:


> Αυτό δεν είναι χωρίς λόγο. Ο Μπαρνιέ, ο διαπραγματευτής της ΕΕ, είναι φεντεραλιστής. Επομένως, οι φανατικοί μπρεξιτικοί είναι κτγμ αντίδραση σε αυτό και μήνυμα ότι δεν φοβούνται να ζητήσουν σκληρό Μπρέξιτ. Αλλά είμαι σίγουρη ότι σε δύο χρόνια η κίνηση αυτή θα φαίνεται εντελώς ανόητη.



Δεν αναφερόμουν στους διαπραγματευτές, που δεν έχουν ακόμα οριστεί απ’ όσο έχω καταλάβει, αλλά στους ανώτερους υπαλλήλους και τη διπλωματική εκπροσώπιση του ΗΒ.


----------



## SBE (Jun 13, 2017)

Palavra said:


> Από ό,τι έχω καταλάβει, δεν θα βγουν σε δύο χρόνια χωρίς συμφωνία αν δεν καταλήξουν κάπου οι διαπραγματεύσεις, αλλά θα βγουν με ό,τι τους πει η ΕΕ.



Όχι. Θα βγουν και θα ισχύουν οι συμφωνίες του διεθνούς εμπορίου (World Trade rules) σε ό,τι δεν έχει ήδη συμφωνηθεί. Και μάλλον το ζήτημα των μεταναστών θα είναι από τα λίγα που θα διευθετηθεί, γιατί καίει πολύ κόσμο. Εκτός αν το ζητούμενο είναι να φανεί ότι διώχνουν ξένους, οπότε δεν θα διευθετηθεί επίτηδες. 
Όσο για την ευρωπαϊκή νομοθεσία, μπορεί να εκσωματωθεί (αντίθετο του ενσωματωθεί) με ένα νόμο. Αλλά θα την διατηρήσουν στα περισσότερα ζητήματα γιατί, γιατί όχι; Αφού καθορίζει π.χ. την ποιότητα των τροφίμων. Δεν θα μείνει η χώρα χωρίς νομοθεσία περί τροφίμων. Αυτό που περιμένουν πώς και πώς να καταργήσουν είναι τα ατομικά δικαιώματα και τα εργασιακά. Τα άλλα θα παραμείνουν τα ίδια.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 14, 2017)

SBE said:


> Όσο για την ευρωπαϊκή νομοθεσία, μπορεί να εκσωματωθεί (αντίθετο του ενσωματωθεί) με ένα νόμο.


Δεν γίνεται αυτό που λες. Κατ' αρχάς, οι οδηγίες δεν ενσωματώνονται ως έχουν, αλλά προσαρμόζονται στην νομοθεσία του εκάστοτε κράτους μέλους. Δεν μπορείς να πεις «ό,τι είναι οδηγία δεν ισχύει» γιατί θα σου μείνουν κομμάτια από νόμους ξεκρέμαστα. Μετά, επειδή το ΗΒ έχει κοινοδίκαιο, υπάρχει το δεδικασμένο που βασίζεται σε αυτούς τους νόμους, το οποίο είναι κι αυτό νόμος με τη σειρά του. Και μόνο αυτό το θέμα είναι τόσο πολύπλοκο που απορώ πώς δεν προβάλλεται περισσότερο από τα ΜΜΕ.

Επίσης, δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο να γράψουν νέους νόμους, να τους διαπραγματευτούν με τα ενδιαφερόμενα μέρη (τα συνδικάτα, π.χ.), να τους ψηφίσουν χωρίς πλειοψηφία στο κοινοβούλιο, να βγάλουν οδηγίες εφαρμογής και να καταργήσουν, ούτως ειπείν, νομολογία και άλλες εφαρμοστικές οδούς. Επίσης, η ενωσιακή νομοθεσία καλύπτει ανταγωνισμό, προστασία καταναλωτών, προστασία δεδομένων, εκατοντάδες τομείς. Πρέπει να διαλέξουν τι θα προσαρμόσουν και πόσο γρήγορα.

Πρέπει επίσης να ρυθμίσουν τι θα κάνουν με τις διεθνείς συμφωνίες, τη Europol, το ευρωπαϊκό ένταλμα σύλληψης κτλ. 

Δεύτερον, όταν υπάρχει διμερής συμφωνία ΕΕ-[Χ] χώρας, το ΗΒ θα πρέπει να κάνει στη συνέχεια δική του, ξεχωριστή συμφωνία με τη Χ χώρα - άντε πάλι από την αρχή διαπραγματεύσεις με την Ελβετία, ας πούμε. Δεν υπάρχει *αυτόματη* εφαρμογή των διμερών συμφωνιών. 

Αν η ΕΕ έχει προσχωρήσει σε κάποιον διεθνή οργανισμό ή επιτροπή ως ΕΕ (π.χ.), το ΗΒ βγαίνει αυτομάτως και πρέπει να ξαναμπεί μόνο του. Ενδεικτικά, έχουμε ΕΟΧ, ΕΖΕΣ αλλά και την ίδια την ΕΕ - με τι καθεστώς θα πουλάει και θα εισάγει προϊόντα το ΗΒ;

Και τέλος, το ΗΒ έχει ορίσει διαπραγματευτές, με πρώτο πρώτο τον κύριο με τα εξωγήινα πορτοκαλί μαλλιά που κυνηγά τη θέση της Μέι. Διόρισε μάλιστα και γραμματέα Μπρέξιτ, τον Ντέιβιντ Ντέιβις, ο οποίος είναι ευρωσκεπτικιστής.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 14, 2017)

Με πρόλαβε η Παλάβρα, αλλά τα λεγόμενά της ταιριάζουν με αυτά που έγραφα ούτως ή άλλως.

Το σχέδιο είναι να ενσωματωθεί η ευρωπαϊκή νομοθεσία (και διάφορα άλλα παρελκόμενα) σε προσωρινή βάση, μέχρι να εξεταστεί και να λάβει μόνιμο χαρακτήρα με περισσότερες ή λιγότερες προσαρμογές. Αυτό φυσικά θα πάρει χρόνια, και όπως με κάθε νέο νομοθέτημα, η φύση των αλλαγών θα εξαρτηθεί και από τις εκάστοτε πολιτικές συνθήκες. Φαντάζομαι ότι κάποιες αλλαγές ίσως γίνουν απλώς για το φαίνεσθαι (τόσα χρόνια ουρλιάζουν τα ταμπλόιντ για τις εξωφρενικές απαιτήσεις των Βρυξελλών), και σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις θα προκύψουν από τις προσπάθειες τής κυβέρνησης να περάσει αποφάσεις στα μουλωχτά. Παραθέτω (σχεδόν ολόκληρη) ανάρτηση της δεκάτης Μαρτίου στο ιστολόγιο του Φίλιπ Νόρτον, ειδικού επί συνταγματικών θεμάτων και μέλους τής Βουλής των Λόρδων:

The Government proposes to introduce a ‘Great Repeal Bill’ next session to repeal the European Communities Act 1972 and at the same time maintain in UK law existing law deriving from EU membership until such time as decisions can be made as which provisions should be repealed, amended or retained. The Great Repeal Bill (as the foregoing indicates, the title is something of a misnomer) will itself create great challenges for Parliament, as will dealing with the subsequent legislation – primary or delegated – that is introduced to remove or amend measures kept in place by the measure.

The nature of the problems facing Parliament is addressed in the latest _report_ of the House of Lords Constitution Committee. The report is, in my view, one of the most important reports published by the committee in its sixteen-year existence. It clarifies the nature of the problems:

First, there is a major and unique challenge in converting the body of existing EU law into UK law, given that ‘EU law’ derives from a range of sources – UK primary legislation, secondary legislation, EU regulations (having direct effect and therefore not embodied in any UK Act), judgments by the Court of Justice of the European Union and by UK courts, and rulings by regulatory agencies. The Bill will need to capture EU law at a particular moment, in itself problematic given that EU law is constantly evolving.

Second, there is the challenge of determining how to confer on Government relatively wide delegated powers to convert EU law into UK law, while making sure the powers cannot be used to implement new policies favoured by Government. The Committee makes recommendations as to how to ensure that Government does not use secondary legislation to go beyond what is necessary to adapt EU law to fit UK domestic law and to implement the results of the UK’s negotiations with the EU.

Third, there is the challenge of scrutinising measures to remove or amend law introduced subsequent to and under the provisions of the Great Repeal Act. _This is going to be a major, continuing and time-consuming exercise, essentially dominating the parliamentary timetable for some years._

For dealing with secondary legislation laid under the provisions of the Act, the Committee makes a number of recommendations, including a new or enhanced scrutiny process and a committee to examine the Government’s recommendation as to the appropriate level of parliamentary scrutiny. The Committee is alert to the resource implications of undertaking scrutiny of what is likely to be a massive volume of secondary legislation. It also notes the need for the UK Government to make clear what it sees as the role of the devolved institutions in the process of domesticating EU law.

Τη φράση αυτή, «domestication of EU law», τη βρίσκω και μέσα στην ίδια την κοινοβουλευτική έκθεση, και είναι μια καλή περιγραφή τής διαδικασίας που προτείνεται. (Πώς το μεταφράζουμε, «οικειοποίηση»; Το «πολιτογράφηση» δεν μου κολλάει.) Μου θύμισε λίγο και εκείνο το καναδικό, τον «πατρισμό» τού συντάγματος (_patriation_), αν και οι συνθήκες διαφέρουν αρκετά.

Θα είναι πάντως μια καινούργια και παράξενη κατάσταση για το βρετανικό κοινοβούλιο, ακόμα δε περισσότερο επειδή θα συμπέσει με την πιθανότατη έξοδο των νομοθετών από το διάσημο κτήριό τους για το μεγαλύτερο μέρος τής επόμενης δεκαετίας.



Palavra said:


> Αν η ΕΕ έχει προσχωρήσει σε κάποιον διεθνή οργανισμό ή επιτροπή ως ΕΕ (π.χ.), το ΗΒ βγαίνει αυτομάτως και πρέπει να ξαναμπεί μόνο του. Ενδεικτικά, έχουμε ΕΟΧ, ΕΖΕΣ αλλά και την ίδια την ΕΕ - με τι καθεστώς θα πουλάει και θα εισάγει προϊόντα το ΗΒ;


Ήδη ανακοίνωσαν πάντως ότι η αποχώρησή τους από την ΕΕ θα συνδυαστεί και με αποχώρηση από την ΕΥΡΑΤΟΜ.



> Διόρισε μάλιστα και γραμματέα Μπρέξιτ, τον Ντέιβιντ Ντέιβις, ο οποίος είναι ευρωσκεπτικιστής.



Υπουργός Μπρέξιτ δεν είναι κανονικά; («Εξόδου από την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση», επίσημα. Τίτλος κι αυτός...)


----------



## SBE (Jun 14, 2017)

Nα αναφέρω εδώ ότι η Μέι σαν υπουργός εσωτερικών είχε βγάλει το ΗΒ από το ευρωπαϊκό ένταλμα σύλληψης και από κάποιες συνεργασίες με την Γιούροπολ. 

Εγώ το βλέπω πιο απλά: ό,τι είναι ευρωπαϊκός κανονισμός και έχει ήδη γίνει νόμος στο ΗΒ συνεχίζει να ισχύει και μπορεί να αλλαχτεί στο μέλλον, όπως αλλάζουν οι νόμοι. Αυτό είναι και το πιο λογικό άλλωστε. Μερικά από αυτά άλλωστε έγιναν νόμοι εδώ και 30 χρόνια και εφαρμόζονται κανονικά. Ανάφερα ήδη την ασφάλεια των τροφίμων. Γιατί να αλλάξει κάτι σε αυτό το θέμα; Ή γιατί να αλλάξει αυτόματα κάτι στο νόμο που καθορίζει την ασφάλεια στις οικοδομές; Δεν θα καταργηθούν αυτόματα όλοι οι νόμοι στις 29/3/19. Η χώρα θα συνεχίσει να λειτουργεί. 

Επίσης, μην ξεχνάμε ότι το ΗΒ ζητούσε και έπαιρνε εξαίρεση σε πολλά ζητήματα και επομένως δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι σε αυτά επίσης. 
Για τα υπόλοιπα, όπως τα λέει ο Δουξ. 

Ο Ντέιβις είναι υπουργός Μπρέξιτ, διότι Secretary είναι ο υπουργός και Minister ο υφυπουργός και κάθε υπουργείο (department) περιλαμβάνει πεντέξι υφυπουργεία (ministries). Παλ, μεταφραστικό ολίσθημα; Τον υπουργό Μπρέξιτ τον αναφέρω πιο πάνω. 
Να υπενθυμίσω επίσης ότι ζω στη χώρα και μάλλον ξέρω για το Μπρέξιτ από πρώτο χέρι.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 14, 2017)

Μεταφραστικό ολίσθημα, ναι, δεν τολμάει άνθρωπος να κάνει ένα λάθος δωμέσα, δεν διαβάζει ο δόκτορας και σας έχει αφήσει όλους στο πόδι του:twit:.


SBE said:


> Nα αναφέρω εδώ ότι η Μέι σαν υπουργός εσωτερικών είχε βγάλει το ΗΒ απο το ευρωπαικό ένταλμα σύλληψης και από κάποιες συνεργασίες με την Γιουροπολ.


Το είχε βάλει, δεν το είχε βγάλει.

Prime Minister Theresa May is to talk to European Union leaders about continuing UK involvement in the European Arrest Warrant and the EU police force after Brexit, once she triggers Article 50 on Wednesday. ​http://www.birminghammail.co.uk/news/midlands-news/brexit-talks-include-european-arrest-12809239

Θα με βάλεις στον πειρασμό να σε ρωτήσω από πού τα ξέρεις καλύτερα τα του Μπρέξιτ πάντως, ρε συ SBE, κάνετε π.χ. επιτροπές κατοίκων και τα συζητάτε εκεί στο ΗΒ; Οι εφημερίδες και τα δημόσια αρχεία είναι διαθέσιμα σε όλους προς άγραν ειδήσεων και συμπερασμάτων.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 14, 2017)

Palavra said:


> Μεταφραστικό ολίσθημα, ναι, δεν τολμάει άνθρωπος να κάνει ένα λάθος δωμέσα.



Απλώς επιστρέφω λίγη από την πολλή αγάπη που δέχομαι σε αυτό το φόρουμ... :inno::laugh:

Παρεμπιπτόντως:



SBE said:


> Ο Ντέιβις είναι υπουργός Μπρεξιτ, διότι Secretary είναι ο υπουργός και Minister ο υφυπουργός και κάθε υπουργέιο (department) περιλαμβάνει πεντέξι υφυπουργεία (ministries).


Νιώθω περίεργα που πάω να σε διορθώσω σε βρετανικό θέμα, αλλά νομίζω κάνεις λάθος εδώ. Τα περί υπουργών και υφυπουργών ισχύουν, αλλά απ' όσο γνωρίζω οι αρμοδιότητες των υφυπουργών είναι λίγο όπως τύχει, και δεν υπάρχουν οργανωτικές δομές μέσα στα υπουργεία που να λέγονται _ministries_. Απεναντίας, αυτός ο τίτλος αποτελούσε ιστορικά εναλλακτική τού _department_· τώρα χρησιμοποιείται μόνο στα υπουργεία Αμύνης (_Ministry of Defence_) και Δικαιοσύνης (_Ministry of Justice_), αλλά παλιά ήταν περισσότερα, όπως το Υπουργείο Συγκοινωνιών, που ως _Ministry of Transport_ έδωσε το όνομά του στο «MOT test», το δικό μας ΚΤΕΟ. Επίσης, _ministry_ στη Βρετανία είναι και η κυβέρνηση, με την έννοια της πρωθυπουργικής θητείας και του πολιτικού προσωπικού που σχετίζεται με αυτήν – το αντίστοιχο του αμερικανικού _administration_, δηλαδή – αν και μάλλον ξέρεις καλύτερα να μου πεις κατά πόσο χρησιμοποιείται έτσι αυτή η λέξη.

(Έχει την πλάκα του, πάντως, το μπλεγμένο κουβάρι τής οργάνωσης του βρετανικού κράτους, και όσο διαβάζεις μαθαίνεις παράξενα πράγματα. Το αξίωμα του Secretary of State, για παράδειγμα, είναι σαν την Αγία Τριάδα: ένα και αδιαίρετο, άσχετα από τον αριθμό των εκάστοτε υπουργών. Όλοι τους έχουν λίγο-πολύ τις ίδιες εξουσίες, και μόνο από σύμβαση ασχολείται ο καθένας με τα ζητήματα του χαρτοφυλακίου του. Από την άλλη, έχει και η Αμερική τα περίεργά της...)


----------



## SBE (Jun 14, 2017)

Eχουμε όμως κάτι που δεν έχει κάποιος που δεν ζει στη χώρα: συνέχεια. Κι έτσι σε συνδιασμό με λίγη μνήμη δεν κολλάμε στην πρώτη είδηση, ξέρουμε τί έχει προηγηθεί. 
Για διάβασε εδώ τι έγινε το 2012:
Oral statement delivered by the Home Secretary on European justice and home affairs powers, Monday 15 October 2012.
So I can announce today that the government’s current thinking is that we will opt out of all pre-Lisbon police and criminal justice measures and then negotiate with the commission and other member states to opt back into those individual measures which it is in our national interest to rejoin.

UK’s 2014 opt-out decision (Protocol 36)

Ή αν προτιμάς: Britain’s opt-out on EU police and crime laws raises eyebrows

Αυτά ήταν τα κατορθώματα της κυρίας Μέι σαν υπουργού, μαζί με τις περικοπές στην αστυνομία, τα βανάκαι με επιγραφές μετανάστες φύγετε να κόβουν βόλτες στο δρόμο κλπ.


----------



## SBE (Jun 14, 2017)

Περί αγγλων υπουργών: έχουμε χωριστή σχετική συζήτηση. Από τη Βίκη: 
In the United Kingdom, all government organisations that consist of civil servants, and which may or may not be headed by a government minister or secretary of state, are considered to be departments. The term "ministry" has been retained only for the Ministry of Defence and the Ministry of Justice.

Το υπουργέιο Παιδείας (department for education) π.χ. έχει υπουργό (education secretary) και τεσσερεις υφυπουργούς (ministers) που έχει ο καθενας διαφορετική αρμοδιότητα (minister for schools, minister for science and research, minister for children and families και ό,τι άλλο μπορέι να σκεφτεί κανείς). Oμοίως και τα άλλα υπουργεία. 

Επομένως που ακριβώς έκανα λάθος, πάλι;


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 15, 2017)

Α, τη βρήκα. (Βρήκα επίσης νήμα για τον αμερικανικό τίτλο, που δεν ήξερα ότι είχαμε.) Να μετακομίσουμε εκεί; Δεν το πήγαινα για ολόκληρη κουβέντα, για να είμαι ειλικρινής. Νομίζω πως το σχόλιό μου ήταν ξεκάθαρο: απ' όσο είμαι σε θέση να γνωρίζω, οι Άγγλοι κάνουν λόγο για υφυπουργούς αλλά όχι για _υφυπουργεία_. Ο τομέας αρμοδιότητας του κάθε υφυπουργού μπορεί να αλλάζει από μετασχηματισμό σε μετασχηματισμό, και δεν ταιριάζει απαραίτητα με τη γενική οργάνωση του υπουργείου (όπως φαίνεται π.χ. εδώ).

Ως προς το εκλογικό κομμάτι, είχα ακούσει ότι ενόχλησε η απόφαση της Μαίυ Μαίη Μέι να μη συμμετάσχει σε ντιμπέιτ, αλλά αυτό δεν μου φάνηκε ότι θα έπρεπε να εκπλήξει και πολύ: ο απερχόμενος έχει περισσότερες πιθανότητες να βγει χαμένος σε σχέση με τον διεκδικητή, και η Βρετανία δεν έχει την αμερικάνικη παράδοση στις «τηλεμαχίες». Μιας και δεν παρακολουθούσα στενά την προεκλογική περίοδο, όμως (άκουγα γι' αυτήν μόνο όταν διακοπτόταν λόγω τρομοκρατικών επιθέσεων), παραξενεύτηκα όταν ανακάλυψα (μετά τις εκλογές) ότι η εκστρατεία τής Μέι ήταν τόσο κακή συνολικά που ήδη πριν από την ψηφοφορία ακούγονταν σχόλια ότι δεν επρόκειτο να ξανακατεβούν οι Συντηρητικοί με αυτήν επικεφαλής, και άρχισαν να γίνονται συγκρίσεις που μόνο κολακευτικές δεν μπορούν να θεωρηθούν:

[...] May increasingly resembles a Tory version of Gordon Brown. All new prime ministers, of course, define themselves against their predecessor but the manner in which May and Brown did so bears some uncanny resemblances. [...] Glumness would be a virtue and a proof of valuable “authenticity”. The spin was that spin-free politicians were replacing politicians too fond by far of spin. There’d be no more clever-clever stuff, you know, just honest toil. Flashy metropolitan chilling was out, to be replaced by a measure of moral rectitude. A vicar’s daughter can be just as preachy as a son of the manse, after all.

Και άλλα τέτοια ωραία, στο άρθρο τού Άλεξ Μάσσι (το παραθέτω ολόκληρο παρακάτω επειδή ο ιστότοπος του Σπεκτέιτορ βάζει όριο άρθρων).



Spoiler



*Theresa May has become the Tories' Gordon Brown*

Alex Massie – 2 June 2017

At the outset of this general election campaign one thing seemed clear: Labour would get everything they deserved but, alas, the Tories would not. That is, Jeremy Corbyn would lead Labour to a thoroughly-merited disaster and Theresa May would gain an ill-deserved, but whopping, victory.

Well that was then and this is now as it looks, at least for the moment, as though this scenario could be reversed. The Tories, enduring a stinker of a campaign, may be punished just as thoroughly as they deserve to be but, if that is the judgement of the British people, it also requires voters to treat Labour with a gentle indulgence the party does not merit.

Which is, I suppose, another way of noting that neither party presently inspires much confidence and that the choice between Mrs May and Mr Corbyn is between the unpalatable and the unacceptable. Mrs May will return to Downing Street but unless her victory is significant, she will do so as damaged goods. And even if she does win a handsome victory, the memory of this shambolic, desperately poor, campaign will endure. If the bloom was ever on Theresa May, it’s off now.

Indeed, much though the comparison dismays her closest advisors, May increasingly resembles a Tory version of Gordon Brown. All new prime ministers, of course, define themselves against their predecessor but the manner in which May and Brown did so bears some uncanny resemblances.

In contrast to super and suspiciously smooth Blair and Cameron, May and Brown would make a virtue of their rough edges. “Not Flash, Just Gordon” the Labour party promised; a “bloody difficult woman” boasted the Conservatives. What you see is what you get and what you get is a no-nonsense premier ready to up-roll their sleeves and get down to the hard work of confronting the large and difficult problems the country faces. Glumness would be a virtue and a proof of valuable “authenticity”. The spin was that spin-free politicians were replacing politicians too fond by far of spin. There’d be no more clever-clever stuff, you know, just honest toil. Flashy metropolitan chilling was out, to be replaced by a measure of moral rectitude. A vicar’s daughter can be just as preachy as a son of the manse, after all.

Which is fine and it can work for a while but, in the end, voters want something more than a Gradgrind prime minister; they want a measure of inspiration, comfort, and even hope. It has become disagreeably clear during this election that Mrs May has little chance of offering anything of the sort. She made a virtue of confronting “big challenges” in the Tory manifesto, as though “facing-up” to those future difficulties should be thought enough to earn you credit. A preparedness to do so, however, might be thought the entry-level qualification for any aspiring prime minister.

Just as Brown discovered that even a decade in Number 11 was insufficient preparation for life at Number 10, so May might now appreciate that her long years at the Home Office failed to prepare her sufficiently for the vastly greater scrutiny that comes with life in the top job.

And, just as Brown became prime minister without having to be tested in a leadership election, so May took office without enduring the trials of a proper contest herself. It was not her fault that her rivals killed one another and then themselves until such a point that May was the last candidate standing, but it has added to the vague but keen sense she is an accidental prime minister.

She has certainly campaigned like someone not ready for prime time. I cannot recall a more dismal performance by a would-be prime minister than May’s encounter with Andrew Neil. In a full half hour interview, I am not sure she answered a single question convincingly.

No wonder she has, as much as possible, declined to subject herself to the glare of public scrutiny. The televised debates may be a sardonic interpretation of what “debate” actually means but if every other party leader is prepared to endure them, it’s reasonable to expect the Conservative leader to do so too. Instead she looks frit and, worse, offers transparently daft reasons for not taking part. Rather than face the voters, Mrs May is too busy doing her Brexit homework. Please, come on. And, actually, come off it too.

Not that she will tell us what that homework consists of either. Can’t have the continentals getting a peek at her hand, you know, even though they know that she knows that they know that she doesn’t hold a very good hand. But no matter, you can’t have Brexit unless you believe in Brexit says May, evidently trusting that some people will forget that this time last year she didn’t believe in Brexit either. But that, I suppose, was then.

Previous snap elections have not always gone well for the prime ministers that called them, possibly because voters resent being asked to make a choice that has been forced upon them when there was no obvious reason the choice had to be made at that moment. They suspect, often with good reason, that the governing party must be hiding something from them and that something is not likely to be anything good.

Just as Brown was, at least in part, defined by an election he did not call so May seems increasingly likely, as matters stand, to be defined by an election she did. On the occasions she has met journalists and voters, she has talked in nothing but platitudes. So much so, in fact, that you begin to wonder if she suffers some pathological aversion to answering questions. She’s like Brown, but without Gordon’s social graces and breezy joie de vivre. It has been a remarkable thing to witness.

Still, thank heavens for the fundamentals, eh? I cannot see how the Tories can lose this election, though they’ve given it a good effort. When push comes to shove, I still believe voters will shrink back from the brink and decline to endorse the Labour party of Corbyn, McDonnell, Abbott and Thornberry. But that we are even having this conversation is evidence of how, perhaps against expectation, the Tories have misjudged the public mood.

May will win but even as she wins she will lose, emerging from this election a diminished figure even if she enjoys a greater majority than that with which she began the campaign. But she will be remembered as the prime minister who was rattled by Jeremy bleedin’ Corbyn. Which, if there was ever any doubt about this, is also why this will be Mrs May’s last election as Tory leader. And that, in turn, means the countdown has begun to the moment when her successor is chosen. The election, far from securing May’s position, seems likely to weaken it.

Heckuva job, Theresa.



Πάντως και στις δύο περιπτώσεις φαίνεται πως έχουμε αυτό που λένε «promoted beyond their competence» (ή αλλιώς η Αρχή του Πήτερ). Πέρα από τις όποιες ικανότητές τους, αυτό αναφέρεται και στο πολιτικό τους ένστικτο· με τη βασική εξαίρεση της Θάτσερ, οι σημαντικοί πρωθυπουργοί τής Βρετανίας συνήθως περιγράφονταν ως «clubbable» και ήταν κοινωνικοί, εξωστρεφείς, χαρισματικοί τύποι. Η εργατικότητα και ο βαρετός χαρακτήρας μπορούν να αποτελέσουν χαρακτηριστικά καλού υπουργού, αλλά όχι απαραίτητα καλού πρωθυπουργού.


----------



## SBE (Jun 15, 2017)

Ένα μεγάλο μέρος από αυτά που προσάπτουν στη Μέι είναι υπερβολές και οφείλονται απλά στο ότι είναι γυναίκα και δεν είναι clubbable κλπ κλπ. 
Επίσης, σαν υπουργός δεν θα έλεγα ότι ήταν εργατική και βαρετή, το αντίθετο, κυνηγούσε τα πρωτοσέλιδα και την γενικότερη προβολή της. Το βασικό της ελάττωμα είναι νομίζω το ότι συχνά δεν εκφέρει γνώμη για τίποτα και περιμένει να δει πού πάει το ρεύμα για να ακολουθήσει. 
Αλλά πέρα από αυτό, εμένα η επίθεση εναντίον της μου θυμίζει την επίθεση στις γυναίκες πολιτικούς της Ελλάδας (ειδικά τις υπουργούς παιδείας). 
Για μένα η μεταστροφή στις εκλογές οφείλεται στο Μπρέξιτ και την αναποφασιστικότητα που δείχνει η κυβέρνηση από πέρσι για το θέμα αυτό. Αυτό έχει δυσαρεστήσει και τις δύο πλευρές. 

Περί υφυπουργείων: δεν εννοώ ότι κάπου υπάρχει ένα κτίριο που γράφει απ'έξω Υφυπουργείο (στην Ελλάδα αναφέρομαι, αφού μιλάμε ελληνικά. αλλά το ίδιο κι αλλού). Εννοώ ότι το αντικείμενο της δουλειάς του υφυπουργού είναι η υποκατηγορία του υπουργείου.


----------



## SBE (Jun 15, 2017)

Oρίστε ένα ακόμα δείγμα, Δούκα, του τί κάνει στραβά η Μέι: σήμερα επισκέφθηκαν το χώρο της πυρκαγιάς η Μέι κι ο Κόρμπιν. 
Η Μέι συναντήθηκε με τον αρχηγό της αστυνομίας, της πυροσβεστικής και των ασθενοφόρων και περπάτησε στην περιοχή περιστοιχισμένη από φρουρούς και αξιωματούχους, και υποθέτω έκανε δηλώσεις στον τύπο (δεν τις είδα). 
Ο Κόρμπιν περπάτησε ανάμεσα στον κόσμο και έκανε χειραψίες. Τον περίμεναν και τον ξενάγησαν οι οπαδοί του, δηλαδή οι τοπικοί κομματιζόμενοι (φόραγαν τα διακριτικά του κόμματος των Εργατικών), αλλά αυτό δεν έχει και τόση σημασία γιατί η εντύπωση ήταν ότι περπάτησε μεσα στο λαό, ενώ η Μέι ήταν απόμακρη. 
Νομίζω ότι το πρόβλημα της Μέι είναι ότι δεν θέλει να βρεθεί απροετοίμαστη σε απρόοπτο (π.χ. να της πετάξουν ντομάτες). Αυτό που έκανε βεβαίως είναι το αναμενόμενο από κάποιον στην κοινωνικοοικονομική της ομάδα και πάω στοίχημα ότι, αν πήγαινε επίσκεψη μέλος της βασιλικής οικογένειας, ακριβώς το ίδιο θα γινόταν.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks, Brits – Brexit has vaccinated Europe against populism, του Ζαν Κατρεμέρ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 20, 2017)

A frazzled David Davis takes England to a 3-0 defeat in the first round


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 20, 2017)

Brexit will make Britain worse off, Bank of England Governor Mark Carney says


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 22, 2017)

The Daily Mash: Davis tells room full of people who can speak German that they'd all be speaking German if it wasn't for us


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2017)

...
Επειδή αναφέρθηκαν παραπάνω οι Βρετανοί διαπραγματευτές του Brexit, χτεσινό ποστ του Τζον Κλιζ (ή όποιου τελοσπάντων διαχειρίζεται τον λογαριασμό του στο ΦΒ) με τη λεζάντα «The UK Brexit negotiation team»:


----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2017)

...
England Lost - Mick Jagger






England Lost: Mick Jagger releases Brexit-inspired solo songs

Rolling Stones singer says England Lost reflects country’s ‘vulnerability’ while Gotta Get a Grip bemoans fake news and politics led by ‘lunatics’

Mick Jagger at 74 has delivered his first solo musical foray into political commentary, with a pair of new songs that deliver grimly mocking takes on the age of Brexit and Trump.

The celebrated Rolling Stones frontman released England Lost and Gotta Get A Grip on Thursday [27-7-'17], saying he wrote them while stirred by “anxiety [and] unknowability of the changing political situation”.

The songs represent Jagger’s first solo appearance on any release since 2011 and follows last year’s Stones album, Blue & Lonesome_.
_[...]
https://genius.com/Mick-jagger-england-lost-lyrics


Gotta Get A Grip






https://genius.com/Mick-jagger-gotta-get-a-grip-lyrics


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2018)

Το είδα να κυκλοφορεί στο Facebook, αλλά ας έχουμε μια κόπια κι εδώ, για να μην ξεχνάμε ότι δεν έχουμε εμείς τα πρωτεία στον κιτρινισμό.

*20 years of FAKE NEWS about EU by UK press*
https://tompride.wordpress.com/2017...-xXaUx4gvpVIDvy48vfMBc_wVj2GaAVuYBd0RvqK-utEE

It’s hard to pick just one but my personal favourites are ‘Euronotes cause impotence‘ by the Daily Mail and ‘EU puts speed limit on children’s roundabouts‘ from the always entertaining Daily Express.​


----------



## Zazula (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## dkoskin (Dec 12, 2018)

Η Αγγλία για αυτό είναι Αγγλία, οι πολίτες ενημερώνονται και αποφασίζουν να πράξουν, στην Ελλάδα όλα τα πράγματα λειτουργούν βάση κομματικών συμφερόντων.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2018)

dkoskin said:


> Η Αγγλία για αυτό είναι Αγγλία, οι πολίτες ενημερώνονται και αποφασίζουν να πράξουν, στην Ελλάδα όλα τα πράγματα λειτουργούν βάση κομματικών συμφερόντων.



Θα σε απογοητεύσω. Η Βρετανία αυτή την περίοδο και εδώ και μερικά χρόνια ζει τις επιπτώσεις του εμφύλιου πολέμου του Συντηρητικού κόμματος. 
Αν ο κόσμος πραγματικά ενημερωνόταν δεν θα αποφάσιζε να αυτοπυροβοληθεί.


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2019)

Ωραίο. Με μία μικρή ένσταση: η κτητική αντωνυμία δεν χρειάζεται απόστροφο. ...if they have changed theirs.


----------



## SBE (Mar 13, 2019)

Υπομονή. Αύριο θα ξέρουμε αν θα έχουμε δεύτερο δημοψήφισμα (ίσως).


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2019)

Σκέψου το 2015 να είχε παραιτηθεί ο Τσίπρας, όπως έκανε το 2016 ο Κάμερον βλέποντας το προϊόν της δημοψηφισματικής βλακείας του (και μάλιστα με 52%, όχι 61%), και να είχε αναλάβει η Κωνσταντοπούλου, με υπουργό οικονομικών πάντα τον Βαρουφάκη, να βγάλει την Ελλάδα από την Ευρωζώνη. Να που οι Έλληνες αριστεροί αποδείχτηκαν πιο ευέλικτοι, λιγότερο μονολιθικοί, από τους Βρετανούς συντηρητικούς. Ζήτω η κωλοτούμπα! Αυτή η πορεία των βρετανικών λέμινγκ προς τον γκρεμό με έχει αποκαρδιώσει.


----------



## SBE (Mar 14, 2019)

Με τη διαφορά ότι το 52% παραμένει αμετανόητο και έχει μεγάλο μερίδιο της εξουσίας, ενώ στην Ελλάδα το 61%, ποιο 61%; Το 100% είναι όπου φυσάει ο άνεμος, και με την πρώτη στραβή θα κλαίγονταν γιατί έγινε αυτό που ψήφισαν. 

Το κακό είναι ότι εδώ και μήνες είμαστε (οι πολίτες) σε μια κατάσταση που δεν μπορούμε να λάβουμε μια σοβαρή απόφαση ή να προγραμματίσουμε το μέλλον μας, γιατί περιμένουμε να δούμε πού θα πάει το τσίρκο. Χτες μου έλεγε κάποιος ότι έχει μαζέψει τρόφιμα στο σπίτι, για παν ενδεχόμενο. Κάποιοι άλλοι μου είπαν ότι είμαι πολύ γενναία που προγραμμάτισα αεροπορικό ταξίδι για τον Απρίλιο. Και όλοι μαζί περιμένουμε να δούμε πού θα πάει η οικονομία κι αν θα έχουμε δουλειά του χρόνου. 

Να κι ένα γλωσσικό: The last-ditch attempt


----------



## nickel (Mar 20, 2019)

Η κατάσταση θα ήταν για γέλια αν δεν ήταν εντελώς μα εντελώς για κλάματα. Αλλά αυτό εδώ, βασισμένο σε σοβαρό γράφημα της Guardian, δεν πρέπει να το χάσετε. Βρείτε και το ορθογραφικό λάθος (αν θεωρήσουμε ότι δεν είναι ορθογραφικά οι σπασμένες λέξεις rage quits, mind controlled, cliff hanger). 

Κλεμμένο από αυτή την ιστοσελίδα:
https://goo.gl/7a3Q89


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 20, 2019)

Κωμικά παραποιημένο από το γράφημα της Guardian, πάντως. :)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Mar 21, 2019)

Πολύ καλό!

(Ως προς τα λάθη, ένα «Peirs Morgan» πρόσεξα σε πρώτη ανάγνωση. Και το «Woolsack» δεν κολλάει... But I'll allow it. )


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2019)

Καλημέρα, δούκα. Δεν είχε προσέξει τον Peirs, ίσως γιατί πηδάω το όνομά του κάθε φορά που το βλέπω. Αλλά είναι παρόμοιο εκείνο που με ενόχλησε.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 21, 2019)

nickel said:


> Βρείτε και το ορθογραφικό λάθος (αν θεωρήσουμε ότι δεν είναι ορθογραφικά οι σπασμένες λέξεις rage quits, mind controlled, cliff hanger).



Δύσκολο, αλλά το βρήκα: 


Spoiler



soveriegnty



Δεν θα σκεφτόμουν ποτέ ότι το rage quits είναι ορθογραφικό λάθος - συνήθως έτσι το βλέπω


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2019)

dharvatis said:


> Δεν θα σκεφτόμουν ποτέ ότι το rage quits είναι ορθογραφικό λάθος - συνήθως έτσι το βλέπω



Ναι, έκανα κι εγώ ένα γκουγκλάρισμα και είδα ότι είναι πολύ διαδεδομένο σαν δύο λέξεις. Δεν υπάρχουν ωστόσο στα αγγλικά τέτοια ρήματα (μόνο ουσιαστικά). Ή θα ενώνονται οι λέξεις με ενωτικό ή θα έχουν κολλήσει σε μία.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2019)

Οι οδηγίες στην περίπτωση Μπρέξιτ χωρίς συμφωνία και μεταβατική περίοδο: https://www.aade.gr/sites/default/files/2019-03/1032041_2019.pdf


----------



## SBE (Mar 30, 2019)

To εξώφυλλο του τρέχοντος τεύχους.


----------



## nickel (Mar 30, 2019)

Ναι, αποφάσισαν να ιδιωτεύσουν.


----------



## SBE (Mar 30, 2019)

Έχω μια γλωσσική απορία πάντως: Οι νήσοι Scilly πώς λέγονται στα ελληνικά; Η Βίκι λέει Σιλι στον τίτλο και Σκίλι στο άρθρο της, οπότε δεν βοηθάει. 

Όσο γιά το Εκόνομιστ, του έχουν δώσει να καταλάβει με τα εξώφυλλα τα σχετικά με το Μπρέξιτ (στην αγγλική, όχι τη διεθνή έκδοση).


----------



## Earion (Mar 30, 2019)

Αυτός ο χάρτης δεν θα κρατήσει πολύ. Προβλέπω κουτσούρεμα στο βορρά και «άκαμπτο σύνορο» στον ποταμό Τουήντ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2019)

Σίλι τα λέμε κι εμείς (Σίλυ στον Πάπυρο με τις ετυμολογικές ορθογραφίες). Θα έχει μείνει από παλιά διόρθωση το *_Σκίλι_ στη Β., αλλά προβλέπω ότι δεν θα μείνει για πολύ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2019)

MEP Richard Ashworth
Ευρωκοινοβούλιο, Στρασβούργο, 27 Μαρτίου 2019

“President Tusk, on behalf of a million people on the streets in London, on behalf of 6 million people who have signed the petition, and on behalf of 63 per cent of the British population who did not vote for Brexit, I want to say thank you. “I want to say thank you to this house for the support you’re showing, and I want to reassure you that Nigel Farage does not speak on behalf of that 63 per cent of the population. 

May I add as a comment to the European people that, for over 25 years now, no British Prime Minister ever explained to the British people what Europe did, what are the benefits, and why it matters. They never defended against the untruths which were spoken, and they never took ownership of the decisions that they took in xouncil. 

Because of that, the British press ran a 20-year campaign based on populist mistruths, lies and deceit. And the consequence of that we see today. Ιn Britain is a sad nation, divided like never before, and a House of Commons in crisis.

So let Brexit stand as a cautionary tale to the people of Europe. To the people of Europe, I say this: You are the generation who have lived through the longest period of peace and the greatest level of prosperity ever. Never take it for granted. Value it. Fight for it. Defend it every day.”


----------



## SBE (Mar 31, 2019)

Αυτό που αναφέρει είναι ένα βασικό πρόβλημα της ΕΕ. Πολλές φορές οι κυβερνήσεις των χωρών-μελών για να περάσουν νομοθεσίες που δεν είναι και τόσο ευπρόσδεκτες λένε ότι είναι απαίτηση της ΕΕ, κι αυτό θεωρείται αποδεκτό από την ΕΕ και πολλές φορές είναι η συμβουλή που δίνουν σε όποιον πει αυτό θα δυσκολευτώ να το περάσω- δεν πειράζει, πες ότι το ζητάμε εμείς κλπ κλπ. 
Ε, να, ορίστε το ΗΒ είναι ένα παράδειγμα του τί μπορεί να συμβεί όταν αυτό γίνεται συνεχώς και για όλα και συνδυάζεται με άλλες παρεμφερείς δράσεις.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 1, 2019)

Earion said:


> Αυτός ο χάρτης δεν θα κρατήσει πολύ. Προβλέπω κουτσούρεμα στο βορρά και «άκαμπτο σύνορο» στον ποταμό Τουήντ.



Σκληρά σύνορα :)


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 1, 2019)

Palavra said:


> Σκληρά σύνορα :)



:-D :-D :-D


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2019)

So much Greek!

Physicians were unable to reach a consensus on whether or not Brexit should take place. The Allergists were in favor of scratching it, but the Dermatologists advised not to make any rash moves. The Gastroenterologists had sort of a gut feeling about it, but the Neurologists thought the Brexiters had a lot of nerve. Meanwhile, the Obstetricians felt certain everyone was laboring under a misconception, while the Ophthalmologists considered the idea shortsighted. The Pathologists yelled, “Over my dead body!” while the Pediatricians said, “Oh, grow up!” The Psychiatrists thought the whole idea was madness, while the Radiologists could see right through it. The Surgeons decided to wash their hands of the whole thing and the Internists claimed it will be a bitter pill to swallow. The Plastic Surgeons said that May’s proposal would “put a whole new face on the matter.” The Podiatrists thought it was a step forward, but the Urologists were totally peed off at the whole idea. The Anesthesiologists thought it was all a gas, while the Cardiologists didn’t have the heart to say no. In the end, the Proctologists won out, leaving the entire decision up to the latest poll takers in the Parliament.​— Αγνώστου​


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2019)

Το σοβαρό άρθρο είναι εδώ. Του Τόμας Φρίντμαν στη New York Times:

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/02/...n=latest&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=collection


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2019)

Άντε, με το καλό, και να δούμε πότε θα ξεμπερδέψετε κι εσείς και πόσο θα σας στοιχίσει...

*Boris Johnson to be UK's next prime minister*

https://www.bbc.com/news/live/uk-politics-49073992


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2019)

Για να μην ξεχνάμε τα γλωσσικά μας:

*from the back benches > από τα έδρανα των βουλευτών*








https://www.iefimerida.gr/kosmos/o-mporis-tzonson-einai-o-neos-prothypoyrgos-tis-bretanias


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 23, 2019)

nickel said:


> Για να μην ξεχνάμε τα γλωσσικά μας:
> 
> *from the back benches > από τα έδρανα των βουλευτών*



Και όχι κάτι τοπογραφικά σαφέστερο, π.χ. από τα «πίσω έδρανα» ή από τα «ορεινά της Βουλής», που να δείχνει την εθελούσια αποχώρηση από το φως των προβολέων;


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2019)

Έβαλα ό,τι μου ήρθε πρώτο στο μυαλό, σαν γενική απόδοση, για να προλάβω την περίπτωση να ανέβει πρώτα στα ΜΚΔ...


----------



## SBE (Jul 23, 2019)

Back benches είναι εκεί που κάθονται όσοι δεν ανήκουν στο υπουργικό συμβουλιο ή το σκαιώδες υπουργικό συμβούλιο. Δηλαδή οι απλοί βουλευτές, που δεν έχουν κανένα ιδιαίτερο αξίωμα και που δεν αναμένεται να μιλήσουν ποτέ στη Βουλή. 
Και φυσικά back bencher ο βουλευτής που δεν είναι front bencher.


----------



## SBE (Jul 23, 2019)

Όσο για το τί θα μας κοστίσει ο Μπόρις, τί να πει κανείς!
Να ένα ακόμα παράδειγμα κάποιου που στο θέμα του Μπρέξιτ ήταν όπου φυσάει ο άνεμος, και παρόλες τις γκάφες και την ανικανότητα που επέδειξε σε άλλες δημόσιες θέσεις κατάφερε να φτάσει μέχρι το ανώτατο αξίωμα, μόνο με την αυτοπεποίθηση που δίνει σε ορισμένες ομάδες το φεουδαρχικό συστημα. 
Τώρα δεν ξέρω τί θα συμβεί, πάντως εγώ είμαι υπέρ του σκληρότατου Μπρέξιτ γιατί θέλω να τιμωρηθούν όσοι ψήφισαν Μπρέξιτ. Δε νομίζω ότι θα γίνει πραγματικότητα η επιθυμία μου.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 23, 2019)

Εγώ προβλέπω κωλοτούμπα: κατά πάσα πιθανότητα ο Μπόρις θα υπογράψει ό,τι του δώσουν.


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2019)

SBE said:


> το σκαιώδες υπουργικό συμβούλιο



Αυτή την παραπληκτρολόγηση θα μου επιτρέψεις να τη χρησιμοποιήσω κάποια στιγμή, έτσι;


----------



## SBE (Jul 25, 2019)

Είναι συνδυασμός σκιώδους και χαώδους.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 19, 2019)

https://twitter.com/bmay/status/1162996543697252357 (με ήχο)


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2019)

Και για τους ελάχιστους που δεν θυμούνται τη σκηνή από το _Life of Brian_ (_Ένας προφήτης, μα τι προφήτης_), ιδού και το πρωτότυπο, μια από τις καλύτερες στιγμές του People's Front of Judea.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 4, 2019)

Η ΕΕ παρακολουθεί όσα γίνονται στη Βρετανία
https://twitter.com/antsket/status/1169005153858588672


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2019)

Ο Μπλέικ τα έβλεπε από τότε να 'ρχονται. 

Εμείς καταφέραμε να βγάλουμε μια μυθοποιία από τον Γαβρά. Ελπίζω οι Βρετανοί να φτιάξουν κάτι πιο χιουμοριστικό από τον τωρινό σουρεαλισμό.


----------



## SBE (Sep 5, 2019)

Έχουν ήδη φτιαχτεί μερικές τηλεταινίες με σοβαρούς ηθοποιούς (Κάμπερμπατς π.χ.), στο τέλος θα είναι σήριαλ πάντως.


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2019)

Το βιβλίο της Μισέλ Ομπάμα το διάβασα όλο, από τους πρώτους! Τη _Μεγάλη μπλόφα_ τη ρούφηξα όλη, πάλι από τους πρώτους. Και το _Adults in the Room _πάλι από τους πρώτους το ξεκίνησα, αλλά αυτό το παράτησα στο ένα τρίτο. Δεν ξέρω αν θα το ξαναπιάσω. Το αυτοβιογραφικό του Ντέιβιντ Κάμερον ούτε που θα το αγγίξω, αλλά το άρθρο του New Statesman για την επικείμενη έκδοσή του το βρήκα ενδιαφέρον.

https://www.newstatesman.com/politi...u-oNB7w14VMT-0s1mPNOAV2LLFbv6TG_tMrIM_gtfJYBQ


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2019)

*Britain to Hold Election in December, Opening New Phase in Brexit Odyssey *

Prime Minister Boris Johnson of Britain, in the boldest gamble of his high-wire political career, won backing on Tuesday to hold a general election on Dec. 12, throwing back to the British people the bedeviling issue of how, or even if, their country should leave the European Union.

[…]

It is also plausible that the divided opposition camp could put aside its differences and ride a wave of public disgust with the Conservative government’s failures to an upset victory that puts the Labour leader, Jeremy Corbyn, in the prime minister’s office and leads to a softening or outright reversal of Brexit.
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/29/...943bdefb301a96cd271a&regi_id=89440327ing-news​
Plausible; «Πιθανό» δεν σημαίνει αυτό; Είναι πιθανό να ενωθεί η αντιπολίτευση και να γίνει πρωθυπουργός ο Κόρμπιν; Μα το καλύτερο ατού των Συντηρητικών είναι ο Κόρμπιν! (Όπως και το καλύτερο ατού της αντιπολίτευσης είναι ο Τζόνσον.)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 30, 2019)

Κάτι τέτοια θυμάμαι διάβαζα και το 2016 για τον Τραμπ και την Κλίντον: ο καθένας τους χαρακτηριζόταν ο ιδανικός αντίπαλος για τον άλλο.

Όσον αφορά τις βρετανικές εκλογές, δεν περιμένω σε καμία περίπτωση θρίαμβο του Κόρμπιν. Από την άλλη όμως, έχω από καιρό εγκαταλείψει τις όποιες προσπάθειες να προβλέψω την έκβαση του βρεξοδικού δράματος...


----------



## SBE (Nov 2, 2019)

Εγώ θα κάνω μια χαλαρή πρόβλεψη για μια ακόμα έλλειψη αυτοδυναμίας που θα φέρει τους Φιλελεύθερους και τους Φαρατζικούς σε θέση ρυθμιστή. Όποιος έχει την πλειοψηφία, με ποιόν θα επιλέξει να συνεργαστεί; Αυτό κι αν είναι το θρίλερ.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 2, 2019)

Διόλου απίθανο... Τέτοια έργα, άλλωστε, αρχίζουμε να βλέπουμε όλο και πιο συχνά: στο Ισραήλ, στην Ισπανία, τις προάλλες στην Ιταλία... (Τρέμε, Ιρλανδία: είσαι η επόμενη.)


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2020)

Νομίζω ότι διανύω το στάδιο της άρνησης στο θέμα του Μπρέξιτ. Ίσως όμως να μη θέλω καν να το συζητήσω επειδή νιώθω σαν να χάνουμε τα λόγια μας. Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να λες στα λέμινγκ: «Άντε, παιδί μου, στο καλό και καλή τύχη!»


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2020)

Και ένα ωραίο γραφιστικό της άλλης πλευράς:


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2020)

Ακόμα και με μέτρο τη δική μου οργή, δυσκολεύομαι να φανταστώ πώς αισθάνεται σήμερα ένας Βρετανός φεντεραλιστής.

*Brexit, the most pointless, masochistic ambition in our country's history, is done*
Ian McEwan
_The magic dust of populism has blinded reason, and damage and diminishment lie ahead_
https://www.theguardian.com/politic...dHjpMXlPRQ9NhhHTKy7U1aVJLC94TryiECxHq9vFYYfOM


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2020)

*Bollocks to Brexit*

Το σλόγκαν έχει την ιστορία του και, παρά το «παρασύνθημα» («It's not a done deal!»), δεν αποκλείεται να συνεχίσουμε να το ακούμε για ένα διάστημα.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bollocks_to_Brexit

Στον τοίχο φίλου ανακάλυψα το σταυρόλεξο της εφημερίδας Guardian που, σε νεκρά τετράγωνα στο πάνω και στο κάτω μέρος του, σχηματίζει αυτό το σλόγκαν.

https://lexilogia.gr/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6242&d=1580715066

Λεπτομέρειες για το άτομο που είχε την έμπνευση βρήκα π.χ. στην εφημερίδα Mirror.
https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/politics/crossword-compiler-smuggles-bollocks-brexit-20047910

Το πρωτότυπο είναι εδώ: https://www.theguardian.com/crosswords/cryptic/27924

Και στη Wikipedia διαβάζουμε λεπτομέρειες για τα σταυρόλεξα της Telegraph που συνδέθηκαν με διαρροές για την απόβαση στη Νορμανδία:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D-Day_Daily_Telegraph_crossword_security_alarm


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2021)

Για τους Βρετανούς που δεν θέλουν, όταν ταξιδεύουν στην Ευρώπη και διασχίζουν σύνορα, να τους θεωρούν μέρος του 52% που ψήφισαν σαν μαλάκες.













I Voted Remain Pro EU Passport Cover - Gold Foil Print | eu-campaign-shop


I Voted Remain Pro EU Passport Cover -This PU Passport cover is printed in gold foil with our I Voted Remain Multi-Language design. On the inside of this passport cover there are two plastic sleeves which your passport fits snugly into. There is also one card slot and one sim card slot.Suitable...




www.ihearteu.co.uk


----------

